# 40+ IVF/ICSI using own eggs and beyond - Part 4



## Mish3434

New home ladies happy chatting and lots of



































and lots of







to you all, hoping to see lots of BFP's in 2011

Shelley xx


----------



## habuiah

Hi pn and hope, thankyou both for your replies, isn't it difficult when our husbands aren't in agreement with us,hope my hubby so wants just our child, so it has my looks and so on, he just wont budge on the subject, i am trying to soften him like you, we will just have to see how it goes, funny thing is its him thats desperately wants a child i cant understand men sometimes, i would be delighted with any baby.

I haven't looked into DE in the UK didn't think it would be much more expensive than a round of ivf is it?

I wish you both every success in whatever TX you decide on x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hopex3, I've felt all the emotions you have.  we have to do what's best for us.  Going overseas not only is often cheaper,  it can often be less stressful. 

Good luck in reaching your decision


----------



## Gladys07

Ahh I was wondering why I couldn't post.

How are you ladies?  I will catch up on personals later

So I am officially PUPO with 2 on board and non left in the freezer. I am so exhausted and so happy to be finally PUPO.

Thank you for all your support to date it has meant a lot to me .

Laters

Dxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Gladys - Congrats on being PUPO..woo-hoo!

Pommie - good luck with ET!

Have a good weekend girls. DHEA finally arrived SP more pills to pop!

LJ x


----------



## justineb

D - Really happy to hear you are now PUPO,    sorry the defrosting was so stressful (the ones that made it should be nice and strong!).     for sticky ones

PN - welcome!

Habuiah - sorry to hear about your family troubles - can't be easy when DRing, goodluck for next stages. 

Habuiah and Hopex3
We are also very slowly feeling our way forward after last few months and possibly sounding out DE route abroad as one last possibility.....am lucky  as my OH doesn't seem to mind, but he did say he was worried incase donor wasn't very clever! Sounds a bit awful doesn't it?But that seems to be his only issue. I have spoken to one clinic who say we can specifiy educational level of donor (and many are degree or masters students) so we should be able to overcome his issues......but at the mo I need some time off and some time to get my body back on track. 

Kuki - hi - thanks for thinking about me.......what did your last set of Gorgy results show?  Is it a karotype issue?

Lindz - am amazed the scan found sound much, lets hope this is the answer for you  

Poppy - fab news all ok and you have got passed 12 weeks..... 

LJ - goodluck with DHEA, are you doing CoQ10 as well as that helps re eggs quality too.

CD - hope you feel less sick and all is going OK.

Big hellos to everyone else, especially Little B, Hope 25, Di, Neema, Kizzy, Jo_8, Sarah

I am trying to get off steroids after all my allergies, skin bumps and being pregnant and after last cycle and  I am finding it really hard..... I started weaning off 2-3 weeks ago (Drs advised tapering dosage down by 2.5mg every 2 weeks then 1mg every 2 weeks once I am down to 5mg as I've been on them on and off since February when I had the allergic reaction to humira).  I now feel rotten.....headaches, pains in muscles and really bad fatigue and sometimes nausea....GP says these are steroid withdrawal symptoms..... going cold turkey is not easy on top of everything else. I had no idea that just coming off them could make me feel so sick. Have been told to rest and take pain killers! I really can't bring myself to dose up on pain killers, seems so wrong to just add more chemicals into the mix.  Am taking loads of extra vitamins and trying to eat really well and have epsom salt baths....... 

Does anyone have any other tips that might help? Guess I just have to be brave and put up with it....but it could be 2 months before I am off them completely. I saw them as a bit of a magic drug re immunes, but will be much more wary about dose and how long I take them next time as it's having such a huge impact on me physically now.

JustineB XXXX


----------



## Gladys07

Hi *Justine,* sorry you are feeling awful. If have any money left  I would invest in a course of detoxifying massages/lympathic drainage massages not only will it make you feel energised but it will help speed up the process of getting them out of your system plus of course drink lots of water and hot water with lemon when you wake up. If you can I would also see a natural health practioneer that you can trust or has ben recommended as they can help with flushing it out. There is something called Guna Matrix which would help with your symptoms and help flush but I think only practioneers can order it. When you say loads of vitamins try and not take too much as your liver and kidneys are healing as they will get over worked, might be worth adding milk thistle.

*Lj* are you also taking Aptimist? Good for eggs too.

Hello everyone else.

Dxx


----------



## Gladys07

Oh quick question from me.... ET 3 weeks ago they mentioned that they would want me to take Asprin every day as of ET this time nothing was said however I took one yesterday morning, sheet says you may be asked to take 75mg of aspirin. I was a different nurse this time, do you think she forgot to tell me?  Shall I take Aspirin?

Dx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Gladys..gosh not sure about aspirin. They should have given you annmergenxy number to call over the weekend after ET (my clinic did anyway) so I would call that. If were me I would prob take the aspirin if you can't get hold of anyone then stop on Monday if they tell you too..unsure if it can have negative effects? Thanks for tip on Aptimist..trip to health food shop methinks!

Justine - yes am taking the CoQ10 ..DP too as supposed to be good for swimmers! Sorry to hear about your symptoms...maybe reflexology or acupuncture might help with withdrawal?

Am having a lovely lazy morning..DP at work so am lounging in fluffy pink dressing gown, drinking my decaff, munching toast with homemade lemon curd and catching upon my FF threads..bliss! Might need a lie down soon! 

LJ x


----------



## LJyorkshire

CD just tried to PM you but inbox full so here it is!

Hi CD

Your tip about dreamtime tea makes me laugh..I went into Whittards  and bought some..the lady said was their best seller every week. Ever since I bought it I've slept like a log..and not even opened the tin yet!! Hope your sickness subsides soon..I reckon ginger biscuits would do the trick!

Take Care

LJ x


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Ladies

Texted clinic and yes to Asprin.

Have a fab weekend  and enjoy this heatwave we are having LOL..


Dx


----------



## kizzymouse

Gladys congrats on being PUPO - I took aspirin until 36 wks 

Hope x 3 - my opinion is why would the child want to know any details on donors when that's all they are ...donors? They didn't want to be parents just donate. Mollie is ours, I nurtured her for 9 months, gave birth to her ( albeit thru the sun roof LOL  ) , we look after her, love her care for her - she is our daughter in all ways and YOU will feel the same hunny if you got pregnant with DE.  I also think that she may not have survived in another womb - she was meant to be mine so grew in my womb - might not have worked with anyone else 

She is 17 wks today - a complete joy - I never would have had her or the sheer pleasure of being a mummy if it had been up to my old scrambled eggs!!   
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/P180611_1111_01.jpg

/links


----------



## pomegranite noir

Hi

Justine - hope you feel better soon and you are soon off the steroids, you could always speak to your GP over the phone and discuss the painkillers which if they make the aches and pains go away may make the next few weeks go more quickly. Everytime they prescribe a new tablet into your notes at the surgery it is checked for interactions with your current meds - so its a good safety check. anyway hope a chat with GP re managing side effects will help?

Gladys07- congratulations of being PUPO and for having aspirin clarified.

Hopex3 - kizzymouse is lovely example of how DE can bring so much joy but again individual choice for each couple. Blokes seem to struggle with it more then ladies I think. My DH is fairly emphatic that we either have our 100% dna baby or we remain childless. Bugger. Not much room for negociation there then for us!

Llyorkshire - sounds like you have had a lovely chillout

afm - had ET this morning - we were gobsmacked with 3 8 cell embies and a 9 cell. we had 3 options:
a - transfer 3 today
b - transfer 2 and see if other two get to blastocyst on monday for freezing
c - wait for all 4 to see if they get to blastocyst on monday ( but risk losing all 4)

we went with option b - so have two embies on board and may have two to freeze on monday. 

neither of us expected that, I felt flat as a fart when I woke up this morning and just hoped to get one!
Afterward ET we had lunch in tescos - how romantic!

hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
D, weldone finally PUPO.. Now try to enjoy..Lets hope this is the last one.. 

Justine, sorry that it has been awful lately. I did not realise the steriods will have such a huge affect.. I will take some in next cycle. Going to see Dr. Gorgy on wednesday for plan of actiion. With tests we found out NK cells are raised. So streiods and intralips maybe? I am sure Dr. Gorgy will give but not sure to take it or not. And border line LAD as well as DQ Alpha 25% match and the other 3 are very similiar so we might have to do paternal LIT. I am okay with this except the cost. And will have to take Claxene and asprin. Well I have started already taking baby asperine.. My DH is ready to embryo donor now but I am not. I want to try one more with my own all this year. And 2012 will be Embryo donor year. This is mainly because we have one child geneticly ours already. If I did not have Lara. I would have been fine and go for embry donor till we get pregnant. Same as your DH is my worry is that too. I don't care about the colours of hair or eyes.. All we want an intelligent couple.. And on my communications to any clinic that is one thing we ask for. Lara is very dark. Med girl.. We don't mind light dark.. We don't care.. As long as they are healthy.. I have my god twins.. And they are struggling. They were born early and it is very very hard.. They have been registered as special needs kids already.. They are 2.5 and still not walking. Although they seem to communicating but stil not talking. They go to physio three times a week. Swiming twice a week. Their tummy muscles are still not working properly.. So lots and lots of problems.. So come back to ED. My docs still not telling me to give up on own eggs. We have lots of them. We creat lots of great embies and result negative.. I want to give it a shot to FET and Fresh cycle with immunes meds and give up on them. Cos I am aware whats left are the old knackerd ones happens to be 41 years old.. There might be one or two max okay but who knows when they come out..

What can I say.. It is such a hard journey to have a family. Even with ED.. Like Kizzy says got to be right one for us for emby to snuggle in and come to our family. I so wish one day we all have our families and feel truely complete..

Love to you all.. And lots and lots of luck.. 
Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Promegranite & D congratulations on being PUPO!

Lj sometimes just knowing you have Dream tea is enough! 

Justine,  hope you find relief soon.  The natural practitioner suggestion sounds like a good idea.  Take care. 

D my clinic said to take asperin through out whole of pregnancy.

Hi to all I've not mentioned.

Afm, my mother has just informed me she'll be in the uk from september for a year to look after me. Just hope she won't smother me!


----------



## justineb

PN - congrats on being PUPO (think I would have made that decision as well!), fingers crossed the others get to blast.

Kuki - which NK cells were raised?  Was the TNF alpha OK?  It will be interesting to see what Gorgy recommends for you - does he do LIT or do you have to go abroad for that?  I haven't quite given up on my eggs either even though I'm 43, as we are like you and get a good response when cycling/stimming - it's just they don't stick........ We haven't had the karotype tests done, so been wondering about that, also Jo_11 thinks I should consider getting CD57 uterine biopsy done via Gorgy......so I am thinking about it - but also balancing that with my need to take a break from it all.............Will see what ARGC say at f/up. We can't afford another cycle there this year so I think that's probably out for now...........The little twins are going through it aren't they - were they very early when born?

Kizzy - I think that's a lovely way of thinking about DE and probably also very true.......

CD - hey will be great to have your mum around...am sure you will be glad of help....

Thanks everyone for the tips, I saw GP on Thursday (basically options were to go back to 10mg day dose or try to work with it at 7.5mg and pain killers....and to try to work down gradually from there til I don't need to take them over next 2 months - we were going to go down in 2.5mg jumps, but she said now to do it more slowly................basically ..........something like dropping to 6mg next  & staying on that for 7-14 days til I feel stable, then going to 5mg, then going to 3.5mg, then to 2.5mg, then to 1mg then to 1mg every other day etc  (also had lots of blood tests done)...........  

Problems are not side effects of the medicine it is actually that my body is complaining about lowered dose as it has got dependent on them over the time I have been on them and stopped making cortisol.........Basically it is drug withdrawal.........sadly I have become a steroid junkie........I did start with reflexology  3 weeks ago - had another session today, so am hoping that will  help. Also doing bach flower therapy and nutritional therapy.......will see if budget can stretch to massage, but muscles feel so painful I might not cope with being worked at the mo.

Happy weekends  everyone

Justineb XXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
CD56, C19, CD5 are raised. TNF was okay. DR. Gorgy will do LIT. Cos I do not wan to go to Athen while all these riots happening.
We have not done karotype yet. We wanted to FET first than do rest of the tests. Dr. Gorgy said we should have hysterscopy which I will get done in Istanbul in July. And have FET in August. but all depends on Dr. G's adivce really.
I really think my body is telling me it had enough with IVF living but like all of us I don't have no choice but keep trying till it happens. But having this little break does wonders. My last treatment was in April. Next time will be August..I really wish I could just stop thinking about it but of course it is impossible to achieve.
For Twins we were so hopeful till now.. We thought they will catch up. But unfortunately it is not the case. So heart breaking knowing they are going to struggle in life.. They try to come in 19th weeks. And the sticth was put in and their mother stayed at the hospital and they made it 31 weeks. They were little but they were fine. It is now docs are saying their is a problem with their brains.. It is all very scary really..
Good luck with getting rid of steroid all together. Listening to you it is making me scared to take them on in my next trial. 

CD, it will be great. It does not matter how ready you can be to have a baby but still a huge shock to have one in your arms.. It will be wonderful to have her around.. 

Hope you all having a good wknd..
Love.Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Morning everyone

Nothing to say much just that i am officially 40 today  aghhhhhh  so i will be on these site more now lol
Hope you all have great weekend
Becky7 xx


----------



## Gladys07

Happy Birthday Becky xx


----------



## Mish3434

Happy Birthday Becky, Welcome to the Over 40's   

Shelley x


----------



## hopehopehope

Justine - i am with Gladys - I think that after treatment we should all focus on cleansing liver of extra drugs so hotwater +lemon and milk thistle good idea - I did this for a month after my last treatment. ( acutally.... just wodering if that is why my sky high e2 went down??mmm??)

Kizzy- you're a love and always amke me feel better

beccy - welcome again and happy birthday!! (wish i was still 40 - enjoy your age at every age as no-one is getting younger!!)

Pommegranite and D - congrats on the pupo - look after those embies     

carnival - that is good news about your mum if you want it (for some reason i thought your mum had passed away - was that your step mum?) anyway - hope your baaby is snuggling in well xx


hi to Mish Lj and Habbuihah (am never going to remember how to spell that!)

AFM - chat to DH today and he has agreed to go to Serum for aqauscan, dna tests adn immunes as well as IUI hopefully (and leave frozen sperm for future treamtent) as long as I pay! So, just waiting for AF due next Sunday before we book and pay for trip - unfortunately Serum closed in August so I am going to have to take 3 days sick ( as teacher can't take any other leave) Due to go 6 - 10 July. SO Excited, this is the first movement forward i have had since last failed IVF in Feb, after spending nearly £20K I thought DH was going to call it a day, but apparently ok if it is my money!!

Has anyone out there had immunes there - Lindz tried to to ask for me but got a vague answer - I want to have as much as I can - what Gorgy would do but hopefully cheaper. i still cant get my head around Lit, Lad and DQ andNK and  CD5,6,5,7,8 and karotype - haven't a clue what any of it is, dont want to miss anything!!! Any help greatfiully received!


----------



## carnivaldiva

Becky, belated happy birthday.  I celebrated my 40th for 18 months and was 41 when I tried my first ivf. 

Hopex3, my step mother passed last year. Dad now spends most of his time in jamaica (he went back last week) & mum lives in Eastern Caribbean.

Hopex3, detoxify def a good idea. 

Afm,  still have a cold, but not taking anything for it. Will take a couple of paracetamol as upper back hurting, prob due to too much time in bed.  
Bean ok and I'm only in pain when I eat. Think it's the cyst, but seeing midwife this week. 

Wishing you all a good week ahead


----------



## pomegranite noir

Hi Hopex3

so glad to hear you and your hubby are moving onto next phase, I haven't got any info to give you but am sure lots of ladies on here will be able to.

wishing you all the very best!

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,
Hope*3,
I have done the below at Dr. Gorgy's. Will have a follow up on wed morning to discuss the plan of action cure it all.. If it is ever possible.
Dh did come with and did his tests too. So you might have to take DH with you.

These are the tests we have done and how much they cost at FGA.

Natural killer cells panel TH1/TH2 intracellular cytokine ratios *£700*

Natural killer follow-up *£325*

Leukocyte antibody detection (or paternal leucocyte antibodies, blood sample from both partners) *£210*

Gene mutation test for factor II and V, MTHFR *£250 *

DQα Genotype (for both partners) *£210*

Cx Smear test *£85*

Chlamydia in menstrual blood by PCR*£200 *

Chlamydia and ghonorhea tests (cx swab/urine/semen) *£75 *

Top of all the above. Dr. G wants me to have hysteroscopy one cycle before my FET in Istanbul. We have 2 not great embies on freezer which we are going to try before one fresh cycle this year.

Our findings confirm for the implantation failures and m/cs. (Below what we think we can do to fix it before FET)
NK cells risen. Steriods and Intralipds needed for this.
LAD border line. LIT needed for this one.
DQ Alpha 25% match other 3 are very similar. I think LIT shot for this one.
I am MTHFr Hetero. Will have to take clexane for this one. And Aspirin.
Waiting for C. test results for mine. DH is fine. I think I will be okay with this one.

Before I did my tests. I read the link below a few times.. You should do the same;
Agate special link. It is amazing.;
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

So far all I know about Immunes.. Might know a little bit more on wed. Will let you know.
Love and lots and lots of luck for next one..
Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

gosh kuki, that's a lot of tests, but after saying that everyone speaks very highly of Dr G. 

Hope all goes well in wednesday.


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
How are you? Any more pain?  

Yes.. Madness isn't.  Getting my folder and questions ready for Dr. G. There is so much to organise. I only have one month left before we fly to Istanbul. 

I have to say I am not expecting much from the last two embies.. But I can not dare to not to use them. So I will try them before our fresh cycle. Who knows maybe we will get mega lucky.. And of them work..  

Love. Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Kukifantastic - thank you - I am hoping to get most of these done at Serum (hopefully for a fraction of the cost to offset getting there!) i have had most of level 1 with my GP - though dont think i have had RA - so this is a great starting oint for the next batch! Thank you and good luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Gladys - congrats on being PUPO! Keeping everything crossed for a lovely BFP . I took asprin throughout my tx too.

PN - congrats on being PUPO too! Those embies sound great! I had 2 x 8 cell put back on day 3 too so keeping everything crossed for you too 

Kuki - good luck with your immunes  Its like a whole new language. Not long til your FET 

CD - hope the pain goes soon & good luck with your appt  Have you booked another scan? That's lovely that your Mum will be over to help out with your LO.

Hope*3 - good luck with your immunes & for your trip to Athens  Have only heard good things about Serum & Penny so you'll be in good hands.

Becky -   Hope you had a lovely day!

Justine - so sorry you're having such a rough time coming off the steroids  Sounds horrible - afraid I don't have any suggestions but hope you're feeling a lot better soon  x

Kizzy - gorgeous pic of Mollie as ever 

LJ - hope the DHEA is going ok. Great you're getting some decent sleep 

Habuiah -   hope all going well with your DR 

My parents were over for the weekend so was very well looked after & they helped out with lots of jobs around the house bless them!

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi everybody

Thank you for all your kind word and I don't feel any different from 39 to 40  phew  let hope I still have the same healthy egg as last time lol
I had ok daynas we got bleedy moth so we decided to rip the carpet as well the under layer  so that took half day  then he bought me ipad2 so that take all day to set it up lol.
I went to see the cons re TSH and it has gone down from 4.02 to 3 in 2 week  son got another blood test in month time then I can pretty much start my TX  phew
Hope you all had great weekend and I will try catch up 
Becky7 xx


----------



## hopehopehope

oh becky - please dont tell em you had to get rid of your carpet cos of moths. I have had dreadfull moths, but have same carpet over whole house which cost me an arm and leg and is only 5 years old  - am dealing with them by getting DH to spray around corners of room, put in moth traps, kill them on sight and put all clothes into vacuum sealed bags for a week and maybe into the freezer for a few days. Just when you think they are all gone you find one in an obscur place. We reckon that there are none left to lay more eggs now, so it is just a matter of killing any newly hatched ones until  all the eggs have hatched - another month maybe? Though i did hear that the eggs can live for up to 3 years    
Sorry ladies to go on about moth prob. Tis distracting me from treatment - also the fact that i have posted a few times on the Srum site and no-one ever seems ot talk to me - must have pmt paranoia!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope*3,
You made me laugh...
I read up the Serum thread today. Just to see if I can get LITs there if Dr. Gorgy says I defo need them tomorrow. I am sure they will talk to you.. 
We have a few of moths.. but I am hoping they are infesting in anywhere in the flat.. It is a worry..
Kukixx


----------



## habuiah

Hi ladies,
                  I am off to clinic tomorrow to have my baseline scan, hope my lining is nice and thin and i can hopefully start stimms same night, DR hasn't been to bad for me at all 1 day of a blinding headache and feeling a little low on pma but otherwise OK i guess!.

I am not very good at personals, or remembering who's at what stage, i promise i will try though, also never get much time to get on computer cause hubby on it most of the time.

just want to wish you all well for DR ET EC and of course to the pupos best of luck. x


----------



## pomegranite noir

Hi

habuiah - all the best for yr scan tmrw and hope you start the stims and get rid of the headaches v soon.

Kuki and Hopex3  - wishing all the best for the preparation for your next treatments abroad

Poppy40 - glad you were well looked after over the weekend

becky7 - hope you are mothfree soon and able to start your treatment soon once yr  blood tests are ok

Gladys - hope yr 2WW passing by ok for you

as for us - no phone call from the lab so no frosties. back to work tomorrow so the days on 2WW will pass more quickly. Not getting our hopes up. and if it fails we will book a holiday to escape and have some fun for a change.
P.S. - asked hubby DE route again tonight and he said 'not in squillion years' so i will take that as a big fat no then.


----------



## BECKY7

Well we didn't want to spend a fortune on spray etc so we did rip 1 room of carpet as I think then rest of the room are fine phew and we are gonna call the council to come hopefully and spray the room etc  as it is distracted for me too as I am trying to keep myself busy everyday to get the time goes faster for me to start my TX hopefully next month  come on times  how sad lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## hopehopehope

pommie - you have to start getting visibly upset - the DE decision is so hard, your DH needs to know how much it means (if it is what you might want - hopefully you wont need it!!!  )  You have to start talking about having HIS baby and that it is more important to you that it is HIS than yours as you are carrying it so it will be yours anyway. It is a bit easier for me as i have a firend who had to use a sperm donor as her Dh not producing any  - her DH is really open about it and clearly loves their little boy more than if he was genetically theirs. Also another friend who has hadseveral failed DEIVF cycles -it shows my DH that it is more normal - he is mainly concerned that it is weird and goes against nature (have explianed to him that for thousands of years women slept with other men to get BFP if they had No bfps with their partners and that no-one was any the wiser - it is just a bit more invasive to do ths as a female) 
Maybe you should ask him how he would feel abut using donor sperm if it was his sperm that didn't work, then switch it round on him. 
Best thing about DE is that there is no time rush - take your time. 
Sorry everyone - i am going on again...


----------



## pomegranite noir

Hi Hopex3

thanks for the advice, I had not thought about the scenario if its was his problem rather than my old eggs and how he would approach that. I think I will wait until this cycle has completed and then pick another time to discuss it with him.

We haven't got any friends who have required DE route to discuss/share from  their experiences, but again I will continue to discuss with him perhaps at a later date. He is v black and white about it for now and won't engage in conversation but hopefully we can discuss it at greater length in the future.

In the meantime we will wait and see how this cycle goes, I can't allow myself to hope.

Thanks for your support and advice, its given me food for thought.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Prom, each cycle is different. I'm sending you lots of       that it'll be a BFP and you won't have to think about DE.

With me, I found it very difficult to give up on OE and I had some counselling to help come to terms with it.  That's why in the end I decided on a tandem cycle.  It meant that I could still have a cycle with my own eggs and I had a donor.  When it comes to ET, you can decide on using your fertilised eggs, that of donor's or a combination.  Both myself and my donor, both had 4 grade A embies, but I was far too scared to use just mine, so I opted for a combination of mine and donor's.

It's just another option - one which you hopefully won't need.


----------



## jo8

Hi

Just typed long post and then windows decided to update - argh...

Gladys - congrats on being PUPO finally - hope its not driving you too mad  

PN - sounds like you've got some good embies in there. Agree with some of the other ladies - counselling can help on the DE front. Its taken us ages to get there - we've had counselling together which didn't help and then I've had counsellling which has helped me express to Dp how important it is to me that we try everything. Hopefully this is all irrelevant and that this go works for you  

Justine - hope symptoms are diminshing a bit - have you tried reiki ? I had it after car acccident when my body was a mess - concussion mixed with allergic reaction to drugs - it really helped to rebalance everything and slept so well after it. Do you have your follow up soon?

Poppy - glad you had a lovely time with your parents & its great when they can help with the odd job too!

Hopex3 - think I've missed a bit  so are you going down the DE route too? Have you managed to get DH on board with it all now as I know it was all a bit tricky at one stage?

Kuki - blimey thats a stack of tests - hope they give you some answers?

Carnival Diva - great that your mum will be coming to give you a hand   

AFM - off to birthday BBQ on Sat but just seen weather forecast   - poor friend it always seems to tip it down when its her birthday!

Jo8 x


----------



## hopehopehope

Pommie - we're here to hope for you love         

Habuiah - how did you scan go?

hi Jo8 - mmmm DH on board mmmmm Well we're going to Athens becuase he thinks they only do 'tests' there (i only found out this today) I am gently talking about  DE and tandem. I lost part of my job today and am very upset,  talked to him on phone tonight and quite rightly said that the only thing keeping me going was the thought that i will have a baby soon, and that i woul rather have a DE baby than no baby. he doesn't say much back, but  that is better than a no.  I am moving forward and hope to have tandem at the end of October or at Xmas - I want to try and lose weight first as my bmi is now well over 30. (was 26 when i started on the IF road 2 1/2 years ago   

Anyway, positive thinking. Losing management part of my job may mean £6k paycut p/a, but also means i can work 37 hours a weeks as opposed to 40-60 AND i can leave school at 3.30 to go to the gym every day and get healthy. (though DH will prob say i can no longer afford the gym). also feel less guilty having time off for treatment - maybe not even wait for holidays (can tell them I cant afford flights during school holidays now earning £100 a week less money   sorry me me me ...


Can I just ask  a quickie..... my period used to start after a few days sore boobs. Over the last 2 years i now get mild Af pains for 5 days before AF - do you think this means PROg deficiency or extreme dropafter day 21? It is driving me mad - i am so grumpy cos of living with constnat background pain as well as bloating and normal pmt tears and tantrums. i used to plan my diary to avoid first few days of AF, now i  have to plan to avoid 5 days before AF and first 2-3 days AF. Wodering if this is a normal 'age' thing, or something that can be medicated..


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Pomegranite Noir – it is a very difficult decision re; DE, however, as hope3 says you must let DH know your feeling. My BF had to do the same with her husband as he was adamant they would not use DE and she couldn’t persuade him but they had a counselling session and the woman helped them no end. His aversion was that ‘ it would be like having a child with another woman’! Rubbish we know but that was his hang up. The counsellor guided them thru and they now have DE twins 3months old. He doesn’t regret any of it, they are biologically his children. May be this will help, but as my friend says I would have held it against him forever if we hadn’t at least tried.

Gladys – how’s the 2ww going? 

CD - has your pain sibsided? When is your midwife app?

Kuki – How did your dr. gorgy meeting go?

Habiuah – hope your scan went well and you can start your TX.

Hope 3- Sorry you have lost part of your job it a really pain having to re- assess your budget. I’m sure you could stretch to the gym fee, even if you altered to a different gym and paid for 3 months at a time

Jo-8 – How are you?

Poppy – How is the pg going?

Justine – hope you’re feeling better and steroid withdrawal is easing off.

AFM – had  12 vials of blood taken on Tuesday at the hospital and have to get to clinic for other tests that GP can’t do. And then just more waiting for test results to come back. Really feel like I’m in limbo at the mo.  I went to see my BF and her beautiful twins and felt happy for her and sad for me, and just want to get on with it. I can be patient but this waiting is enough to drive anyone insane!

Hope everyone has a great weekend

Love to all

XXX


----------



## habuiah

Hi ladies,
                  hope everyone is well, my scan went well,l lining nice and thin started stimming jabs on Thursday, double dose of menopur for first 2 days to kick start the follies up, then 1 jag daily until the 1st July then back in for scan to check on follies all is going OK so far.


----------



## Gladys07

Hello Ladies

Sorry I haven't been active, combination of lack of sleep and very busy at work. I promise to do personals soon but thought I would pop by and update.


I am now one week in to my 2ww yeah!  My stomach is so HUGE and uncomfortable, these pessaries  have lots of side effects to answer for! I am certainly not  getting the nocturnal sleeping “o” due to  erotic dreams that everyone talks about as that would require sleep! I have been awake since 2am the last 3 nights!  I am not the best of sleepers anyway I can go out like a light but wake up at all sorts of hours and am unable to lie in.  Because of tiredness i have fallen up a stairs at work and down two steps at home..LOL   all is good.  Booked Prince tickets for next sunday at Hop Farm Festival,    i will be preggers so I may look very rock and roll if all the smells get to    

Off to do good shop and chores so I can have afternoon nap and try and break this sleep cycle.

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## habuiah

Hi ladies
                  A little question are any of you using a hot water bottle on tummy during stimms? What is this good for?


----------



## hopingx

Hi ladies- Glady's I am a week into the 2WW also and testing on wednesday. am excited but abit anxious also. bloated tummy too and afew pains like pmt but just hoping no bleeding this time round. when do you test? 
habuiah- I think the water bottle is meant to keep tummy warm and help growth of follies-Good Luck


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Hopingx

I test on Friday excited and scared at the same time.  

Hab/ as hoping said it is to help follies grow

Dxx


----------



## jo8

Di - when will you get your results? I know it might feel like limbo as you're not actually having any treatment but you are not really as you're doing something towards finding out if there is anything that needs to be treated for your next cycle. I know how you feel though it does seem to take forever to get results back  

Hopingx - gosh you'd gone quiet so didn't realise you were on 2ww so sending you some PMA     

Gladys - hope you are starting to get some sleep - I find if I drink some camomile tea if wake in the middle of night it sends me to sleep again - could be mind auto suggestion but worth a try!

PN - Hope you're doing ok and enjoying the Yorkshire sunshine today!

Habuiah -its to help follies grow - also eat a few brazil nuts to help with the lining.

Hopex3 - weird about your DH - do you think he just wasn't paying attention when you talked about the clinic? Sorry about the job situation but in some ways how you describe it it might take a bit of the pressure off!

Has anyone heard from Hope25 ? Just wondering how she is doing - if you are reading    

Afm - sitting in garden - should be doing some work (deadline tomorrow) but tooo sunny to concentrate   We 're driving down to Northampton later for our appointment at the clinic tomorrow. Hoping we can get some more info on donor as its very limited at mo (eye,hair colour & height)

Jo 8 x


----------



## carnivaldiva

D and HopingX, good luck with testing later this week sending you both     

Jo8, hope you get the answers you want  re donor.  They are rather basic though, norm age, height, weight, colour of eyes and education.

Habuiah, hope your follies are growing nicely

Di, good luck with your tests and once again thank you for your package!  It's hard not to feel down when you're around others babies.  I find it hard.  Hang in there and it will happen for you.

Kuki, how was your meeting with Dr G?

Hope25, if you're reading these pages, hope you're ok?

Kizzy, Mollie is adorable.  Thank your for answering all my questions.

Hi to Lindz, Poppy and anyone I've missed.

AFM.  Still feel bloated.  Poppy says it could be the cyclogests.  I feel bloated all the time and don't know what to eat.  Buying loads of food and binning it, as I can't stomach it.  
Saw Midwife last Wednesday and she was really lovely.  Said that I should see consultant when I have 12 week scan and in this pregnancy they'll monitor me and if positive for GBS, will give anti biotics.
I feel sick, but not been sick since last Monday.  I'm incredibly dry (scalp and skin) and feet are cold (apart from today!).  I'm awake at 4am every morning and tired 24/7.  Don't think I'll relax until I'm pass 22weeks.

Just want to say, I really appreciate all the kind advice and info that you lovely ladies have given me since I've been on this thread.  

Have a great week ahead all x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi everyone

Hope you all are well and had lovely weekend

Nothing much to say apart from Finally I got my cycles last night which mean I start on my next cycle with pill for a month then injection for a week so EC and ET should happen  around nd of august to early sept as my thyroid have come down from 10.97 to 3 2 week agao  got another few week should come down to 1.5  finally lol  hopefully I am getting somewhere with all that problem I had

Becky7 xx


----------



## jo8

Sorry ladies feeling a bit sorry for myself and need to let of steam so apologies for me post. 
After declining first donor in Feb as we weren't ready, then delaying whilst we investigated my thyroid results I was so pleased to get our altruistic donor match a few weeks ago and felt it was meant to be. Just got back from clinic and our cycle has been cancelled due to me having a cyst 3X3cm (don't know if this is big - she did seem a bit surprised) and we've lost our lovely altruistic donor. Now have to have repeat scan in 3-4 weeks and hope it has gone away otherwise might mean surgery.
I'm a bit confused as the scanner said that sometimes they go ahead as suprecur sometimes shrinks cysts but maybe mine is too big to shrink?

Feeling pretty gutted and thinking my body has let me down again and maybe its just not meant to be?

jo 8x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Jo8, so sorry to hear about your donor cycle being cancelled. Do they know what's caused the cysts?  Is there anyway it could go ahead and freeze embies for later?


----------



## poppy40

Jo8 - so sorry honey  Don't suppose they could just aspirate the cyst - I guess it depends if its fluid or a solid one? Is it on your ovary? As CD says it would be good if they could freeze the embies - a lot of the clinics have just as good success rates with FET. My clinic's pg rates are almost the same for fresh & frozen for over 40's. Hope you get good news soon  

CD - how are you feeling? Have you got another scan lined up soon? I'm with you on going off various foods. Stopped the cyclogest last week but still got some nausea. Still feel bloated too so having several smaller meals a day. Great you have a lovely MW - makes all the difference 

Becky - good news on your thyroid - not long til you can start now 

Gladys - good luck for Fri   How have you been feeling?

Hopingx - lots of luck for tomorrow  

Habuiah - yes hot water bottle is meant to keep everything warm & encourage follies to grow. Protein also helps. Def don't use heat after ET though 

Di - blimey you poor thing - all those bloods  It is really hard to deal with friends pgs & babies - one of my friends has avoided me for her entire pg (pg with twins after 1 month of ttc and my age - due any day now ) as she felt so bad that she could conceive so easily & I had persuaded her to try again after she had a MMC like mine at 12 wks. Can understand why but it did make me feel like a bit of a leper . Good luck with your results  

Hope*3 - so sorry about your job situation but hopefully the reduction in hours will help with the stress levels and ttc  Sorry I can't really offer any help re your cycles - can't remember the last time mine was anything like normal. Perhaps worth getting Day 3 & Day 21 bloods done at your GP to check your hormone levels  Good luck with your Serum visit - they sound fab 

PN - how are you doing? When is OTD? Hope all is ok  

LJ - how are you feeling hon ? How's the DHEA going? Did you find out any more from clinic re your immunes? 

Kuki - how's everything going with your immunes? 

Kizzy - haven't heard from you for ages - hope all ok with you & Mollie 

Justine - hope you start to feel better very soon 

Lindz - if you're still reading, how are things? When are you hoping to do more tx - are you going to do it at Serum?

Had lovely weekend in London but boy was it hot! Off to osteopath today as back is really sore & niggly - haven't been for about 4 years as with all the various other practitioners I've seen for ttc I haven't been able to afford it. Have old injury from when I was 18 & fell down stairs on my backside drunk   

Love to everyone & thinking of all the ladies due to test soon   xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi my dear friends,

I have booked my hysteroscopy with my doc in Istanbul. I am scared about it but he is going to make me sleep so It should not hurt during the operation.

We have 25 days of ABs to take for Hidden C. apperantly some of the ABs actually helps for implantaion. So I will be taking them on and off around ET.. My hidden C is a very old infection so I must have it with my 1st treatment.. so not worried about this at all. 

Going to have Intralipids before FET. Will have to buy it in there and get a nurse to put it into drips for me..
I hope I will be able to arrange this..I will buy the meds in Istanbul but have to get it done in south of Turkey in a tiny little village. So I am hoping it is going to be okay..

Paternal LIT is basicly in simple terms they take DH's blood. Take off the red cells. Leaves white cells and given to me as shots(injections) so my body does not reject our embryoes. My doc in Istanbul he does not like it. But he says if you wish you can do it. Unfortunately in London Dr. Gorgy is all booked. So I can not get them done this time around. We are on the waiting list to see if we get lukcy. One injection costing 750+270 for tests. So bloody expensive.

For my NK Cells I will take Prednisolone type of streiods. These are cheap.. My doc in Istanbul does not liek htis but he has no choice. I will be taking them. 

For m/cs (blood thining) I need to take Cexane. Doc in Ist says this is fine..

For extra projestron Gestone. My doc says I dont' really need this.. But I shall be having them if I can get 100mg ones. Apperantly it is short supply in UK.

So there you go.. I shall try all these and see if we will get lucky this time..

If all does not work. I will be going to Czech for fresh cycle over the winter. I don't realy want to think about this but could not operate without plans..

Next and most important one is to relax my body and brain.. Yoga yesterday was great.. Did an activity relaxation. Wonderful thing.. Wish I was able to do that every day but no disipline as such really.. 

Thank you all for asking after me.. It has been a mega busy days.. Just did not have time to get on here and chat..

Will try to catch up with you all a bit later in the week..

Be kind to yourselves..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Gladys07

Hello ladies,

Again sorry for no personals I am so flat out at work, but I am still reading and keeping up with in iphone in eve.

Thank you for your thoughts re my OTD!!!! I can't test early as can't be distracted at work! No major symptoms, few twinges in womb area and have been having this pulled muscle feeling for few days under belly button and bit lower on sides, a googled it and found post below so      that this is my sign for a positive   

Also I found this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0 - it is so useful and has kept me sane over the last 10 days. I would urge ladies who have had bfp to add to it to help other FF.

Poppy - Hope Osteo goes well.

Love to each and everyone of you

Dxx


----------



## Gladys07

Hoping x- How are you getting on?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki 

I am having exactly what your having  intralipids  clexane  pred  gestone  levethyoixe  instead of baby aspirin and dex and gel crone  so let hope that work too lol  and I will be going on the hormone pill for a month then baseline scan then saline sonography then start busserline and gonal f  for a week then trigger then EC and ET with hopefully 3 embryo to put back in then have 3 heathly little babies lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Hello everyone

Jo8 - so sorry about cyst and situation with donor cycle. Hope you get it sorted. Must be maddening at this stage.....

Dee - I'm really glad you are busy and not driving yourself mad with the wait. Good luck for final few days.

Kuki - goodluck sorting all treatment out. When I had IL drips I found I needed to drink water at same time as they made me feel just a bit dizzy and the water helped.

Hoping X - goodluck for tomorrow hun.

CD - hope you feel less icky soon.

Becky - good luck getting started.

Hopex3 - relaxing has to help TTC......so I think it can actually only help in long run

Has anyone heard from Little B? 

I now know why I've been feeling so out of sorts. I have come down with Shingles......probably from being immuno suppressed for so long and I guess all recent stress. So I am now taking more time off work! Anyway, am thinking of you all, big hellos to Poppy, Di, kizzy, LJ, Neema, Lindz

Justine


----------



## hopingx

Becky -triplets  why not! am testing tomorrow have been trying hard not to get obsessive about each twinge this time, I figure if its out of my hands and I just have to accept the outcome.Have felt better after this ivf and no bleeding so far so am hoping signs are good- Good Luck Gladys


----------



## hopingx

thanks Justin, sorry about the shingles-my hubby had them they can be quite painful, rest lots x


----------



## BECKY7

Oh wow Hopingx  when the test as didn't realise your in the 2 ww
Becky7 xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

HopingX, good luck with testing.

Justine, my sister-in-law gets shingles every time she's stressed.  Hope it gets better soon x


----------



## BECKY7

Tomorrow omg Hopingx  will be thinking of you am surprise you haven't test it yet  how brave 
Becky7 xx


----------



## habuiah

Hi ladies
                  Thanks for letting me know about hot water bottle thingy Ive started to use it last couple of nights, just couldn't remember what it was good for,my brain has turned to mush i think ,with all these hormones lol starting to feel rather bloated and tender so hope Ive got some good eggies in there, sorry for the tmi coming up but can you ladies put my mind at rest my cm is like when I'm ovulating clear jelly like, is this normal, don't remember getting this on my last cycle.

Hopex good luck for your test day!  i think we cycled together in the DEC holiday hopefuls 

GOOD LUCK to all x


----------



## poppy40

Habuiah - CM is def normal - its a sign that your body is producing some nice eggs!   Do you know when your EC will be?

Hopingx - lots of luck for testing tomorrow  

Justine - put your feet up & get better soon 

Becky - good luck for the triplets! 

Kuki - wow looks like you'll be having everything possible done to help - good luck honey 

Neema - are you ok hun?  Haven't heard from you for ages x

Back feeling a lot better - apparently one half of pelvis is rotated forwards and the other half is rotated backwards. Going to need a few sessions to try & sort out xx


----------



## pomegranite noir

Hi

Jo - sorry to hear your tx has been delayed and you will need a new donor, you will have lots of support here and the yorkshire thread, I hope you get some more clarity on the cyst and how they are managing that medically.

Gladys and Hoping  - wishing you all the very best for testing tomorrow and friday respectively.

sorry for no other personals - just got in from work and knackered. 

Thanks for all the best wishes re 2WW - my OTD is next Monday but had ET on saturday 18th so 17 day gap.

i don't think I'll be testing early and am expecting AF anyday now (that way hopes not raised/keeping sane). She came 10 days after ET last years tx.

Wishing everyone else all the best with their pregnancies and those waiting for treatments.


----------



## Gladys07

Pom Noir - do u wear that perfume? Why is your OTD so long?

Jo - Bless you, is FET an option? Sending wishes for cyst to disappear xx

On iPhone so still not full personals

Love to you all dxx


----------



## pomegranite noir

Hi Gladys

i would like to wear the perfume but too expensive, DH ordered some of the bath oil as a surprise last year, so am making that last as long as possible, even he likes smell of it. we were going through a rough patch and he's not a very romantic person so I was gobsmacked when it arrived. 

re late test date - 
Apparently they would normally test 14 days post ET but because mine was on a saturday and they don't do OTD appts at weekends they push them forward to the monday hence about 16 day time lag.

I am 10 days post 3day ET. I've got no idea how soon i could test at home? 

wishing you all the best for the morning x


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Pom Noir

I have sent you a PM

Dxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Hopingx  any news  as you have been quite 
Becky7 xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been AWOL... I’m kind of in limbo at the moment, recovering from hysteroscopy and waiting for news of when I can start cycling.  On the bright side it’s probably doing my body good to have a break from treatment for a while.   I’m also taking antibiotics for hidden C although I can’t believe I have it as I was always a good girl until I started TTC!

Justine   I just wanted to say I’m sorry for the difficult time you seem to be having at the moment.  I don’t know where you’ve got to with coming off the steroids but I’ve been having the same problem.  I’m finding it so hard.  It’s taken me 6 weeks so far and eventually I’m down to 1.25mg every other day which is the lowest I've got to since February!  I’m going to try and stop altogether at the end of the week.  I also can’t believe you have shingles too on top of all this... it did make me think though:  At Serum they prescribe Valtrex, an antiviral medication, which you take before embryo transfer to get rid of dormant viral infections such as herpes and shingles, and they have had great success with the ladies who have taken this.  Apparently these latent infections, along with the hidden C, can cause many of the immune responses that cause implantation failure and miscarriage.  Maybe its an avenue worth persuing?

Hello to everyone  and congrats to all the pupo ladies.  

Lindz xx


----------



## Gladys07

Hopingx - Are you ok? xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Linz,
Can I ask you something. Going to have Hysto myself. Booked it for 27th of July. My doc will do one in Istanbul. We fly out there on that day. Well in the eveing he iwll do the op. He is going to make me sleep. Cos there is no way I can do it with local. Than I will have to wait for AF and we do FET after that.. Did it hurt somuch? How are you recovering from it? Did they actually take a layer off?
Steriods are such a worry. will be my first tiem I take them.. And I am feeling uneasy about it..
I am shock to find out Hidden C too. Well I was a bad girl when I was younger well before I met my latest DH in 2003. But was tested before and never ever came out.. I am told my numbers are so tiny.. It is an infection from decade old. Well how come it is still in my wall on my uterus.. I don't get it.. Do you?
Valtrex? Is it a AB? I was planning to take some ABs are listed on Serum thread. I know naughty but prepare to do anything if it is going to bring a baby_.. _

Hopingx, hope you are okay..

PN, I always start testing from day 7.. And my two pregnancies the line was there at day 8.. And other pregnancy where there was no HP. OTD was positive in blood. It never ever came positive on home tests. Good luck..

Gladys how are you feeling?

Poppy, I will do anyting to help these darlings to stick so I can move on to problems with pelvis etc.. Take good care hon.. Hope it feels better soon..

Hello to all other ladies..

Sorry got to get on with my tasks. Have not achieve anyting yet and it is already 15.10..

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Gladys07

Kuki - Quick one hon as I am meant to working.  I had a hysto 5 days after my failed ET, period came 4 days later and I started FET that cycle.  You will be fine I promise. 

Dx


----------



## hopingx

just to let you ladies know, its BFN-guess it wasnt meant to be. good luck to you all with your treatments xx


----------



## Gladys07

Hoping x - I am so sorry hon      load of love

Dxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh Hopingx  am so sorry to hear your news        Will be thing of you  and don't give up on hope
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hopingx, Ah.. bloody thing.. I am so very sorry.. Sending loads of     

D, thank you..I am so scared of it.. I hope it is not going to muck up all our plans.. It seems there is all different hysto procedures.. Everybody has it for different things.. Or when they go in they find all different problems.. Wish I had it done before.. 

Love.Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Linz,
Thank you hon. all the info grate. I will ask doc to take a layer off so we can be sure all the crap has gone.. You rest while you can.. You have doen so many one after another one.. it is not good for the body.. 
Do you think you cycle in Aug? Probably they will find some by than? 
I hope you are not having major problems withdrawing streoids.. I will try to used them thsi FET and coem off them slowly after BFn.. Well I am sure I wil have qts about that too eventualy.. 
I have tested in the past and was negative.. It was cos one of my friends got herpies at the time. And seh had an attack was hospitalised. She was so poorly.. I have got scared at the time adn got it all tested than. Well was late 90s.. Think it was 1998.. so not sure where bloody C came from.. Tom was tested and he does not have it.. So not sure. Will use the ABs and hoping it will go.. But unfortunately I do not have tiem retest again. As I will be cycling straight after hysto.. Will get it test again if BFN in Sep.. 
Valtrex, I tyr to get my doc to give me this.. But he is such fuss pot.. he does not like any of the meds I want to take.. He is keep saying no need. And not proven etc.. he drives me mad.. 
Thank you again.. 
Talk later. Love. Kxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi,
Just read what I wrote.. Sorry for the spelling and crap english..
And made me think. From 1997 to 2003. I had so many partners and fun.. I must have picked it up in that time. But weird thing is I must have had it with my DD.. 
I am sure it is age related. As we get older body would like to concentrate on itself instead of creating new life.. And anything we have makes a stronger impact than before.. 
Plus all thes drugs we take. The huge stress and emotions we have to go through every cycle.. Our poor body really.. 
My best friend's best friend going through cancer. And looks like she is going to lose the battle. Really makes me think am I mad to insist on this.. 
So so very hard.. 
Wishing you all lots of luck.. 
Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

So sorry HopingX.     . It's such a crap road we need to travel sometimes.


----------



## kizzymouse

sorry hoping x    The IF journey is just awful    take care of yourself xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

HopingX - So sorry for your BFN, look after yourself.    

Jo -8 – that’s terrible about your Donor being cancelled. I bet you’re totally gutted!   Is there  anything the clinic can do so you can carry on? Were they fairly quick finding you this Donor? If they were and they do cancel, you may get another fairly quickly? Only a thought to boost your PMA.  

Poppy – pleased they found out why your back is niggly and can sort it out for you. You don’t want the 3rd trimester laid up with your back, esp as your DS is active.

LJ – how is the Dhea going? I’m waiting til I’ve had all my tests done to start mine. Have you had any side effects?

Kuki – sounds like you have an enormous supply of drugs to take. I love the way you kept saying ‘the doc is not happy with this’, but going to take it anyway, it made me laugh.    Also like you had so much fun and many partners during my single years (and why not?) but also got me thinking about hidden c, how do they test for it, cos it’s not on my list of tests.

CD – pleased you’re not being sick but the nausea is crippling. Like Poppy says – eat little and often, it helps keep the acid down in the stomach.

Becky – FX for your thyroid levels, then hopefully 3 embies back!

Gladys – well done for staying away from the pee sticks, it takes a lot of determination to wait til OTD.

Justine – bless you, it’s been one thing after another. Hopefully you’ll soon be fighting fit again.

Lindz –nice to see you, and good you are feeling well enough to cycle again soon.

Hi to anyone I’ve missed and a big  hello to Jo-11, neema, and little B,   just in case you’re lurking but not posting. You’re still in our thoughts ladies. 

AFM – have got the rest of my tests and DH karotype on Monday (the ones GP couldn’t order) then should be about 4 -5 weeks before I get the results back. DH is being very positive and hopes that they find something, obviously not terrible, but which they can treat. I do too really as then it won’t just be my old eggs that’s the problem.


----------



## hopehopehope

dye - are you getting the karotyping on the nhs?

hopingx - i am so sorry xx

jo8 - gutted for you over the donor - i hope they have miraculously drained cyst since your post xx

Kuki - love what you have to say about body thinking about itself as we age  

Hi to ----- lindz -- becks -- gladys--- pommegranite --  justineb --poppy-- carnival and habbuiah (and Jo11 if you;re out there)

no news from me - off to Serum a week today for tests i hope, not booked yet, waiting for confirmation that they need me on those days.


----------



## pomegranite noir

Hopingx - I am very sorry to hear your news, take good care of yourself and look after each other, big hugs and thinking of you and thank you for all your support in the last few weeks.

its a time for feelings not words so I won't prattle on, sorry

xxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope*3, my GP put it that way. Apperantly that's what happens naturally. Our body tries to keep us tiptop shape but has to prioritise hence the fertility is not top on the list.   If only body would talk to our heart and make it understand..  

Dy, I did it through dr. gorgy. But you have read on serum thread. Ladies there they do it directly to Athens. You have to get your 1st day of period blood. Was a tricky procedure. Send it to Athens by fedex. The result took 2 weeks. We did all the test before this one. I was not gonna even bother as DH's results came before it and was negative. But I thought I should complete the set as we paid it in advance for it.. Now I am so happy I actually did it..    All will do the trick this time.. 

Kukixx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Di - For the hidden C you have to send off a sample of your menstrual blood.  I had all but finished AF so it was "fun" trying to collect a sample... I was told to leave a tampon in overnight, then next morning soak in sterile saline and squeeze it out!   YUCKY!  Blood can be up to a week old before it's tested too.

Kuki - I had meds prescribed for both myself and DH as I was told that if I have hidden C he must have it too.  I was also told not to have sex for a month while on the antibiotics so can't even try naturally this month.  So sorry about your best friend   it puts everything into perspective doesn't it. xxx

HHH - Did you find out if they do the immues at Serum? I think Sarah Essex mentioned that she may be going out there at the same time as you.  Are they replying to you on the Serum thread yet?  I felt a bit ignored on that thread too so gave up posting there!


----------



## Kuki2010

Linz,
My Dh has been tested for C. And it is negative. That's why I almost did not send the test.. I have been told that it is an old infection so I had it for 10 years or mo.. I have been wiht DH for 8 years. So not sure he does not have it..yes we have 25 days of Abs for both of us.. We have been avoiding to take it till now.. But will start tomorrow as day 1.. 
Did they make you sick?
Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

LInz,
On Sex front well we shall have some.. Cos once we start our treatment we don't have sex anymore.. So we might as well have soem now.. I had it all these years and he did not get it.. I doubt it he will get it now.. 
Kukixx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Kuki, I've been fine on the ABs, but DH has had a funny tummy on them.  Not sick, but the other end!


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh dear.. My DH's tummy is affected by things a lot easier than mine.. Not going to be easy for him.. 
Kukixx


----------



## habuiah

Hopingsx  so sorry to read of your bfn wish we could take your pain away, be kind to yourself.


----------



## hopehopehope

kuki/lindz - my dh also tested neg for C but still had to take the anti bs (in case of other bacterial infections as well)

lindz - they do immunes, but not very clear what (in terms of biopsy or blood tests) this is what I was sent
*NK cells 200€
Leukocyte anti body **135€
Karotyping 350€ for each*
[/color]*MTHFR**350€ together with other coagulation mutation factors
**DQ Genotype** 150€ * *TNF alpha **100€ is the same test with **Cytokine
*
*Sperm DNA fragmentation and analysis* *180€*
*Aquascan* *200€
**iui* *depends but about 500€
**sperm freezing for future IVF*. *60€ per vial
* 
am hoping that the NK tests they do are uterine ones as there is no point in knowing activity in my arm!
After several milllion emails it appears i am going around 10am on Thurs 7th. Not sure what for, but
i think it might be a scan to see when ovulating, if about to ovulate will have aqau/iui on that day and tests on the Sat. 
if not ovulating then the other way around. I am a bit disapointed as i have timed all of this to go at ovualtion time as Peny said
we should try an iui. Tonight I got an email from her (after I replied reminding her that speerm count is only 12 mill) and
she said maybe we wont do and iui as it might not work with poor sperm. This is a real bummer as I am taking time off work to go there now rather than at the end of july when i am on holiday. 
Flight and accom booked now. 
and NO! i am still being ignored on the Serum thread. (pretty much - apologies to our thread members who have talked to me on the Serum thread!!)

Bit of nuisance as I have an NHS app on the day we go which means i have had to cancel it. i hope that i dont have to wait three months again and that if Peny recommends a hysto then i can return with scan pics to let them know exactly what needs to be removed.

This is all a bit stressful isn't it. Just found 3 x 75 fostimon and x 75 menopur and a months supply of clomid. Might start 're medicating' self over the summer. Am now wishin i had told Peny so thatI could have stimmed a bit for this iui (but then she would not have seen natural womb lining so maybe best as it is )

Lots of lovely girlie things. xxx


----------



## hopingx

thanks for your kind words ladies, will take abit of time out now from it all . at 42 dont really know how much longer I have, may also consider adoption as an option-just trying to give myself some hope x


----------



## poppy40

Hopingx - I'm so sorry to hear your news   xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

HopingX - so sorry sweetheart 

dyellowcar - Been on DHEA for couple of weeks now..no real side effects, not hairy..a few spots but got them last mnth when ovulating too!

Coming to terms with the immune problems identified..looks like intralipids, clexane, steroids and maybe metformin for me

Hugs to all

LJ x


----------



## habuiah

Hi ladies 
                  Hope everyone is well, I am off to clinic tommorrow for my first follie scan it is day 9 for me so will probably have to stimm a few more days then back in on Monday i think! EC should be around wed or Thur, so heres hoping i have some nice eggs cant assume anything really. x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Fingers crossed Habuiah for lovely follies!!


----------



## BECKY7

Oooohhhh habuiah  not long to go  Are you having steroid etc or just normal TX

Becky7 xx


----------



## pomegranite noir

Hi

Gladys - keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow 

habuiah - wishing you all the best for yr treatment

not good news for us - looks like AF on her way. OTD monday at the clinic, I made it to 12dp3dt, felt very sad earlier but we are thinking of going on holiday soon to get away from it all. Bit of fun in the sun is required now.

Thanks for all your support over the last few weeks and I hope all your wishes and dreams come true, you are a great bunch of ladies who I hope will all become lovely mums one day soon. 

Sx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies, I have been absent for so long, just been so down, I started reading posts from page 113 to 118 then realised  another thread had started already on page 9, sorry had posts all ready until I saw that, a bit fazed by amount I had missed, I will try to catch up  
I am having a problem deciding on going to Serum or isida, want to go to serum but riots putting me off, as is the cost, I need a aqua scan to see if I need hysto, Isida only costs £ 500 and flights a lot cheaper, £ 50 with wizz air from luton, so confused can anyone help me to decide where to go, many thanks  xxx

Kuki happy belated Birthday, good that you enjoyed yourself  

Lindz hi hon  , I will call you 

Poppy so please everything  is all ok,  

Hi Kizzy, I hope you and Mollie are doing good  

Justine , I hope you feel better soon    hang in there hon 

Di , glad your feeling more positive, there is always hope, how are your pups, they must be massive now  

Neema, hi there how are you doing  

CD, I hope your cold goes quickly  

HHH, I am thinking of going to Serum next sat, but I am very worried about the trouble out there, saw the news last night freaked me out, not posted  on serum thread yet, how do you feel about all the troubles  

Hoping so sorry hon for your loss   

Habuaiah so sorry for you too,   
Pomegranite, so sorry   

Jo8, I hope you feel better soon  

Jo 11, are you still reading, miss you, I hope you are ok   

s11 congrats on being pregnant, I am seriously thinking about going to serum  

Hi to all I have missed xxx


----------



## Gladys07

Hello ladies,

I have just managed to stop my uncontrollable sobs long enough to post that we have a   , I can't tell you how I feel though I am sure you can all imagine.  We are so lucky to finally get here after 8 years of TTC, I am blessed with the chance of IVF to aid us.  

Thank you all for your support and encouragement along this journey, it means a lot to me.

Off to get ready for work, how boring!

Love to you all and sending you wonderful thoughts wherever you are on your journeys.

Back again soon

Dxx


----------



## pomegranite noir

hi Gladys - that is fantastic news, I wish you you and your DH all the very best with your pregnancy, take care.


----------



## Gladys07

Pom - Thanks, I just read back and saw your post.  I am so sorry hon    are you sure it is AF?

Dxx


----------



## Mish3434

Congratulations Gladys, wishing you a happy and healthy pg 

Shelley x


----------



## carnivaldiva

~SarahEssex, good to hear from you.  It's a hard decision to make, but with all the problems in Greece at the mo, what to do?  Maybe if you just restrict yourself to clinic and hotel, you'll feel more secure?

D, I'm so happy for you and DH.  Make sure you rest up, stay stress free, no heavy lifting.

Pommie, I felt like AF was on her way throughout 2ww and even now sometimes I feel like it's on it's way.  Make sure you don't stop taking any medication that you're on now (cyclogest) until you're sure.  If doing a pee stick test, still worth your while booking in for blood test on test date.    

To all you lovely ladies, take care


----------



## poppy40

OMG Gladys - that's brilliant - congrats on your BFP!


----------



## poppy40

PN - AF symptoms can be very similar to pg symptoms so really hope it isn't AF  

Sarah -   from what I've read on Serum thread, the clinic isn't anywhere near the riots but you could always post on there if you're worried - there've been a few ladies who have been out there over the last few days. From what I've heard & Lindz's recent hysto at Serum, they do seem to do theirs differently and have great results. Could you wait a few months until the flights are a bit cheaper?

Habuiah - good luck with your scan today 

Hope*3 - good luck with your immunes & Serum trip 

LJ - sounds like they are trying all the immune meds on you - good luck hun 

Di - thanks hun  Still playing football with DS every night although he's made a concession that he won't play with his really hard footballs incase I get bashed  Hope all goes well with all those tests 

Jo8 - hope you're ok  Any more news? 

Justine - hope you're feeling better   x

CD - hope you're not too tired & nauseous 

Kuki - hope all ok with you

Love to everyone  xx

AFM - got so much work on. Am self employed and just work during school hours but the company I'm doing some work for now want me to take on work from a previous full time member of staff as well as the stuff I'm doing. Think DH is going to have to help me out espec with school hols coming up


----------



## BECKY7

Oh gladys  oh how wonderful  oh I bet you did  now you can relax and enjoy your pregnant 

PN  wait till the OTD as my friend did as she thought her AF was coming but she expecting twin  so just wait ok

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

D, what a wonderful news!!!! Made my day. Was feeling really down this morning. But now we have to keep going till have our darlings inour arms.. Enjoy your pregnancy. I know it is really hard to do but try..  

Sarah, it is very difficult. I get too scared of these things so I have decided not to go to Athens for LIT. So we will be doing FET without LIT this time. But all depens how would you feel if you were there and riots were full on. I will stress so much about it and will affect my treatment I think.. Or wait a little longer and hope that it all settles out there but probably it won't happen for a long time.. Talk to people who have been outthere already and how they coped with it all.   


PN, every pregnancy I felt like Af was on in a min.. So that's is a good sign.. Just try to relax about it.. But it is not easy is it..  

Poppy, just don't stress.. Work will get done some how.. We still have 3 weeks for school hols.. just myself realsing 26 days for us to go to Istanbul. So scared that it is not going to work..

Hello to all of you ladies.. Hope you all have a great wknd..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## ElsieF

Hi girls,
I haven't been here for ages. First I moved house and had to wait weeks for broadband!!! By which time my tx cycle had started and I had got into a funny sort of introspective space. I have been lurking bit though, and feel ready to 'socialise' again SO much has gone on recently! I did the same as SarahE re reading the old thread!
Gladys                  
Pome - the girls are right - its not over until its really over - but if it is, then so sorry .. hopefully your dh can get his head round donor. I found a great article here (which might be a bit much for your dh at the mo, but still a good uplifting read about de and surrogacy) http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/02/magazine/02babymaking-t.html?pagewanted=1&sq=ivf immune&st=cse&scp=1

Habuiah - how did your follie scan go?
Hoping x - so sorry
DyeYellow - glad that your gp and ivf consultant are working out the tests
Kuki - not long now             

Sarah E - I reckon Athens itself will be ok as the riots are focused in the centre around the parliament. It's not like random terrorist attacks or anything. The biggest problem will be the strikes! There might not be one when you go (after all, I presume they are all not rich enough to not have to work at all!) but I have been in Athens before during strikes and it is just a nightmare trying to leave the airport! Individual taxi drivers were working (lots of fares around!) so I think it will be ok as long as you book into the hotel that is walking distance from the clinic, and give yourself 2-4 hours waiting time at the airport for a taxi!

CD - how are you enjoying your pg? any ms?

Poppy - sorry you have to work longer hours - but think of the money you'll save to enjoy with your LO in a few months time 

AFM - Dh and I are at GCRM this time, doing our last ever OE tx. I am doing what Agate calls 'empirical' immunes treatment. Basically the tests are really expensive and the drugs are relatively cheap, so I didn't do any tests but am taking the drugs. The doc said no to LIT (as it uses blood products which means there is a tiny tiny minute risk attached) but yes to intralipids, clexane and prednisolone. 
I had EC last Monday. I had 12 follies but only 5 eggs (there were lots of small follies with no eggs) 3 of which fertilized normally. Yesterday I had 2dt of all 3. And my OTD is 13th July.

/links


----------



## LJyorkshire

Oh Gladys such good news...can't imagine ever feeling what you're feeling..think I'll have a little cry for you Hun!

Elsie - good luck with 2ww

Pom - hope it's not AF..this process is just so stressful  

Love to all

LJ x


----------



## kizzymouse

Gladys I know exactly how you are feeling - it's wonderful! You did it! enjoy! Congratulations!!


----------



## ElsieF

Hi girls,
has anyone experienced very bad heartburn and insomnia with predisolone? 
the first day I took it I took 10mg at 8pm, threw up at 1am and was up all night   
it seemed to go ok yesterday when I took the pills at 7am and again at 2pm
but then yesterday, after taking the pills at 10am and 4pm ( because I didn't wake until 10), I have been up wide awake all night again     
any advice would be Very welcome!
Elsie


----------



## hopingx

well done Gladys x


----------



## habuiah

Hi ladies
                  well had my scan yesterday haven't responded  to well this time Ive got 1 lonely follie on right side at 17mm and 4 on left side under 13mm was really disappointed felt like  but held myself together, i have to carry on with jabs till Mon, then back in for another scan.

Becky7 I'm not having steroids or anything just normal ivf
PN hold out till otd loads of ladies feel like AF is coming wish you lots of luck Hun 
Elsief good luck with last go with your OE think we have to exhaust several trys before moving on to next options.
Gladys well done you big congrats on your BFP goes to show us oldies can do it.


----------



## LJyorkshire

Elsie - not sure about steroids..make sure you take them with or before meals..whatever is recommended to help control nausea. For the sleep issue try Whittards powdered dreamtime tea..it's quite sweet but recommended by Carnivaldiva. Try and persevere..your body is just getting used to it..I promise you you will have lovely skin in a day or 2 and probably loads of energy (my sid used to have doses of it for asthma!)

LJ x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Elsie - you're supposed to take the prednisolone first thing in the morning after food, otherwise it causes digestive disturbances and insomnia... no need to split the dose.

Lindz x


----------



## dyellowcar

Gladys – what wonderful news, bet you and DH are over the moon.

PN – sorry if AF has turned up early, but unless it’s ultra heavy, there could still be a chance. FX for you on OTD.

Hopx3 – we haven’t had Karptype done on nhs, it seems it is a specialist test that the clinic do but also due to this very costly. We’re lucky as we only need DH doing, apparently I’m proven! Sorry you’re being ignored on the other thread, this does happen tho sometimes.

Sarahessex – lovely to see you sweetie. Not sure what I’d do about Athens. If as the other ladies said it’s concentrated in a particular area then I’m sure you’d be ok. It’d be like a riot going on in London and you having treatment in Brimingham. As for my puppies, the pics we have had of them are wonderful from their forever families. They are 6 months old now. We had to sell them cos of room issues, but they contributed so much to our last TX. My girl has just had another season and we have had to give her the equivilant of a morning after pill as it’s way to early for another litter, but this time next year…

Elsief – Hi to you after a short absence. I had trouble with my broadband provider for over 2 months at the beginning of this year, after a stern letter they have given us a deal until Christmas. Thanks again for your advice on tests.

Poppy – pleased you are keeping well and DS is keeping you on your toes. Bless him about the hard football.

Habiuah – have they upped your dosage for stimms, as you’re only day 9 they is still time for the smaller follies to catch up. 

Kuki and Lindz – thanks for your advice about hidden C, I’ll look into it.

LJ – when are you looking at TX again? As you have already started Dhea, did you also have immunes tested?

AFM – not long til Monday for rest of tests, then a few short weeks and should have some answers.

Hi to all and have a great weekend.

Di xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
What a beautiful day.. Will do a big cleaning first till 2pm and than go out to sunshine. 
This morning I have started my ABs and it feels so yuck..
Yesterday I was with two of my friends. And one of them did coffee reading.. And it was so positive.. She said I am going to get pregnant this time. Will be tiny little baby boy.. Can not wait.. 
Weird feeling but I feel like I am getting closer to it every day..
When I am in dark place in next few weeks. Just remind me this lovely sunny day okay..
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## ~Lindz~

HHH - thanks for the list of immune tests.   I've had most of them but definitely not TNF alpha. Do you know what that's for?  And, what the treatment is?  I don't want to have LIT.  I agree it's a shame to let those unused meds go to waste.  I have a few boxes of cetrotide and ganerilix left (if anyone wants them just PM me) but have no need for them now but I've kept them because they were so expensive!  Used up all my stimms though.  Re Serum, I think it's best if Peny sees your natual womb lining, then if it's too thick or uneven she knows it's "you" rather than the meds that have caused it.

PN - There is a poll on FF somewhere that says something like 80% of women who had a BFP had AF pains so you never know!    

Habuiah - hope your follie scan went well.  You never know you may be ready for EC sooner than you think.

Glays - huge congratulations.   Isn't it funny how things turn around.  Praying that your little bean/or beans stay with you.    

Sarah - if you look at the Serum thread ladies are travelling there every day and no problems.  Just make sure you avoid Syntagma Square as that's where the trouble is.  At the end of the day you have to go with what feels right for you.

Kuki - hope the coffee was right!  Had my cards read before my last ICSI, and most of it was spookily accurate.  May have them done again just for fun.

Hi Poppy, LJ, Justine, CD, Jo8, Kizzy, Becky, Hopingx and all I've missed.

Lindz xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Lindz - yes, i thought that, about womb, thank you x

Gladys - fantastic news!!!!


Sarah Essex - not worried about strikes/violence. Have booked President hotel which is near enough to clinic to walk. i think most 
violence around Syntagma square. i bet the world got similar foootage form our strikes on Thursday. Are you going on your own - rmember i will be there till sunday lunch on the 10th if you are on your own xx pm me if you want my mobie as i dont have an internet phone so wont be logging on to FF whilst i am away. 

Bit nervous about Serum, desperately hoping that she comes up with a positive plan for me. xx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone!

D (Gladys) - so happy for you hun!  

PN - hope AF stays away.....and goodluck for OTD.

Habuiah - hoep the follies grow.

Elsie - goodluck with the 2WW wait.

Hopex3 goodluck in Athens.

Lindz - TNF a is a chemical messenger made by NK cells, when it's high it interferes with implantation etc. They treat it with humira - Both Jo_11 and I had it at high levels which is why we started the immune treatments before cycling. Jo had 4 jabs of humira and I had 2.  

Di - goodluck when you get your results.

Kuki - hope the coffee reading comes true!

HopingX - hope you are OK.....

Hello to Poppy, LJ, Sarah, Neema, Kizzy, CD, Hope25 and all others....

We had our f/up at ARGC. We may try a few cycles of IUI there towards Aug/Sept.....

JustineB XX


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hopehopehope and SarahEssex - good luck with Serum. Its on my plan B list too...

Di - yes had ALL the immunes done (20 tubes of blood). Have been told mist likely will need steroids, clexane, calciform (?) and had a follow up test to see if I need metformin. Oh and need intralipids too. From what I can gather I have elevated th1 and th2 and borderline high nk cells. Seeing cons 20th July to explain about the results and plan tx which most likely will be HRT in Aug then stimming early Sept. What's next for you?

Hi JustineB - will ask about the TNF when I have my appointment 

LJ x


----------



## hopehopehope

LJ - where did you have your immunes done? did they do a NK uterine biopsy?


----------



## hope25

hi all...sorry for lying low for a while after my latest devastating BFN...have been trying to heal emotionally..am so run down and have conjunctivitus in both eyes  

had to come on to conratualte gladys....good news on this thread is so badly needed and i am so happy for another one of us to get the elusive second line..    heres praying for many more  

hope 25
xx


----------



## urbangirl

Hi ladies, I'm joining your thread for the first time.  I took a break from tx in June but I'm off to Czech Republik for OE ivf this month.  I'm on very low stimms, I've got super low amh so there's no point me taking lots of meds anyway, just happy to get one good egg, any more than that is a bonus!!  Anyway, baby dust to all having tx this month, I am sure it's gonig to happen for one of us this month!


----------



## Gladys07

Hello lovely ladies

*Urban* - Welcome and lots of luck on your journeys

*Hope 25* - Bless you hon, thanks for coming on and congratulating me. Get well soon and look after your self and hope you will be back to optimum health very soon. xxxx Sending you lots of healing prayers.

*HHH* - Good luck, I will pray for a positive plan for you and a successful trip.

*LJ* - thx, and you WILL feel it I promise as I though I never would, just believe it. Sept will b here before you know it.

*JustineB* - Good luck onto IUI route, fingers crossed  

*Lindz* - Thank you hon for your prayers. xx

*kuki* - As long as we are on this journey actively doing something to achieve our blessings you will always be getting closer to it. Good luck.

*Di * - Good luck with your test results x

*Habuliah* -          that is a follie and quality egg dance for you . As you know there are many amazing stories on this site and I have rad many and one recent on another thread I am on where a FF only had two follies and one fertilised egg and she know has BFP. Don't give up on themxx Good luck for tomorrow.

*Elsie* - Goo dluck with heartburn and insomnia, i don't know about the drugs you are on so can't help. xxx

*kizzymouse* OMG I did it!!  xx

*Becky* - Thanks xx

*Poppy* - Don't over do it , you must be exhausted x

*CD* - Thanks for advice, though did mow the lawn yesterday and emptied grass thingy, hope that was alright!! Won't be doing again though x

*Shelley* - Thanks hon xx

*Pom Noir* - How are you doing? Thinking of you x

*DSarah Essex* - Hope you work out where you want to go and get the answers you want. Good luck xx

*Neema* Hello

*jo 8* -= How are you doing? I pray it won't be long now until yo are cyst free and back with a donor xxx

*jo 11* - Hi if you are still readingxxx

  and hello to all and anyone I have missed.

AFM - Firstly thank you all for your wishes it means a lot to me and thank you again for all your support and encouragement. I still can't believe we got here and at 41! Ladies there is hope for all of us, just keep doing what your doing and believe in it. Miracles do happen. I will    to the universe to help you on your journeys. When I found out, I went in to the garden and did an oscar style thank you to the Universe, to my mum and everyone else in heaven I love, all friends etc that send positive thoughts it was quite amusing xx

Exhausted yesterday as was awake since 3am and also haven't slept a full night in months! Lots of cramping, (relaxin) and a bit of nausea but that may have been down to exhaustion. I hope this question doesn't offend anyone it it does I apologise. I had my HCG on Friday and they left a message and said it was 631, no idea really what this means, if anyone can help me that would be lovely. Scan booked for 27th July. I find it very stupid that medically i am 4 weeks and 4 days pregnant when we all know it is 2 weeks. Daft!

I still can't believe we got here and at 41! Ladies there is hope for all of us, just keep doing what your doing and I will continue to add you to my prayers   to the universe.

Sorry I haven't posted as regularly lately, work is manix and will be now until Dec and I got a kick up **** a couple of weeks ago so trying to keep nose to grindstone, however if I am not posting all the time I am always reading on iphone and keeping up to date in where you are.

Love to you all

Dxxx


----------



## ElsieF

Gladys,
when I was pregnant with TWINS  my HCG was 660 14days past a 2dt ( so 16 days after EC.)
I think HCG ranges are quite big, but the 660 was bang in the middle for twins at that stage.
there is a good chart here:
http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

Elsie

/links


----------



## Gladys07

Thanks Elsie

Dxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Gladys ( D ) - how many days past ET were you when hcg done? 

Every lady differs so much - mines was 77 at 9dp5dt and 718 at 13dp5dt - after that I don't know as didn't get tested again! ( but _ did use CB digi!! A LOT!! _)


----------



## Gladys07

HI Kizzy

I was 14dpt  with two day embryos.  xx

I just wanted to have a hcg test on Friday to put my mind at rest and have a bench mark.
Dx


----------



## ElsieF

that was exactly the same day and hcg level I got Gladys - I reckon you've got twinnies in there!


----------



## Daisychain1985

Gladys OMG HOW FANTASTIC, congrats and poss twins well done lady,    

CD hi hon , thanks for advice, how are you feeling all good I hope  

Poppy hi babe , thats good if the clinic is some distance from the riots, I should wait until sept but waited long enough, time is not on my side, I need to be a mum now    

Di hi hon  , thanks for advice, ah bless I hope the pups forever families love them as much as you do, good luck for mon    

HHH,   I am still waiting on a reply back from Penny, e mailed her on thurs, so not booked anything yet, I will pm you my mob just in case we can meet up,  

Lindz, hi hon, sorry did not manage to call you last week, will phone mon   

Justine, glad you feel better,        for the future, good to have a plan    

Kuki hi hon I will go on Serum thread, just that Lindz and hhh said they were ignored on there, so have not tried yet, sorry what is LIT, good luck with your Fet       


Elsie welcome back and yah for the internet again  , thanks for info, I hope they are not planning any more strikes for a while,  congrats on being PUPO   

Habuaih good luck for tomorrow     

H I ladies I feel slightly better, it was good to be in the sun today lifted my spirits, I hope we all have a great week


----------



## carnivaldiva

D, I'm always doing things I shouldn't, but you really must take it easy. It's taken me 3 days to mow the lawn. 

Ladies have a good week ahead.


----------



## habuiah

Hi ladies
                  Thankyou all so much for the well wishes it paid off ,gladys loved the egg dance, grew a couple of extra follies and am taking trigger shot tonight, EC wed morn  i get an egg will let you know how it goes. 

Sending you all  x


----------



## hopehopehope

sending you lots of    follie thoughts Habb xx


----------



## pomegranite noir

Hi

Habuiah - wishing all the very best for EC on wednesday.

Gladys - wishing you happy pregnancy thoughts

Hope 25 - hope you are feeling a little better for the holiday

Urban Girl - all the best for your cycle this month

Justine - all the best at ARGC

CD  - hope you are taking it easy as well 

Kuki, Sarah E, Hope3

hello and sorry to anyone I have missed,

Clinic appt this morning and BFN as suspected. We are both feeling v flat and have booked a holiday, we go on friday. Am sure some peace, sunshine and us time will help us alot. We are not going to make any decisions until we see Consultant for follow-up appt.

Thanks for all your support, you have kept me going xxx


----------



## habuiah

PN so sorry,  wish i could make you feel better ,be kind to yourself, and i hope you and hubby enjoy your holiday x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Ah pommie, sorry to hear your news.  You and dh look after yourselves. A break away will do you good. 

Hab, it only takes one egg.  Rest well, drink lots of water and yet not to stress. Sending you lots of positive vibes for Ec. No hot baths or swimming


----------



## Kuki2010

PN, I am so very sorry.. Enjoy your hols. Get rested and get ready for another cycle.

Hab, yes as CD says just try to relax as much as you can.. Wishing you lots of luck..

This journey is the hardest one we take.. Luck we all so need.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Gladys: I just had to come on and congratulate you on your      Well done!!! 

Still reading your news ladies  and  to all.


----------



## Gladys07

Bless you Jo, thanks xx Hope you are looking after yourself.

Dx


----------



## ElsieF

Pome -    
Jo_11,hopingx, Justine & Linz - hope you are keeping well and planning your next moves.  Thinking of you all.
Gladys - when is your scan? Can't wait to find out if its twins! How would you feel if it was?

CD - Take it easy mowing that lawn! I hope you have got one of those easy flymow type and not some heavy thing!    How is it going? Any MS yet? When is your next scan? 

Habuiah- yeeah for the egg dance!  so how many follies have you grown now?   for EC tomorrow! and Enjoy the drugs! I can't remember any of this but dh told me that as I was being wheeled back after EC last week, I was chatting away to the nurse about porn in the  room! How embarrasing! I haven't even ever beein in there! 

Kuki - how are you doing with the drugs? When are you off to Istanbul?

Jo8 - hope your cyst is disappearing and you get a new donor soon 

Becky -    for the waiting! 

Sarah - so have you decided on Serum or Isida?
Hopex3 - how are your plans for Serum going?

Dy - good luck with the immunes tests (although beware - I have never heard of anyone having them done and them coming back saying no treatment required!  ) but it's good to at least know what you are dealing with.

LJ - That was a lot of blood! Sometimes I think these clinics are keeping baby vampires in the basement. What's the calciform and metformin for?

Poppy - hope you are doing ok with the extra workload. How is your ms? (What happened with the streaking btw  ?)
Kizzy - hope you and Molly are doing well

AFM - having the usual  on the 2ww. Yesterday I wasn't even sure I wanted a bfp - logic being that if I get a bfp then there is a high chance of miscarriage      . I know that thinking is a bit warped&#8230; need to take one step at a time etc. 

Elsie


----------



## Mish3434

Pome,  So sorry to see your negative result    

Elsie,  Good luck for your 2ww     

Shelley xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Pom - so sorry Honey, enjoy your holiday..loook after each other  

hopehopehope - I had all my immunes done at CARE - no biopsy for NK cells just blood..will see if that is next stage when I go for my review on 20th. 

Elsie F - good luck on surviving the 2ww..! The clinic called today to confirm I need metformin but borderline. Its to help absorption of folic acid and other drugs..something to do with a mutated gene in liver enzyme..my level should hvae been less than 16 and was 18 so borderline I suppose. Will know more after 20th. Start the metformin next week..can make you sick (but on the plus side can be a fat burner too!)

LJ x


----------



## Gladys07

Pom Noir  - Hon - huge hugs I am so sorry.  Make sure you enjoy every minute of your chosen holiday.  xxxxx


----------



## Gladys07

*LJ* - Hello, Good luck on the Metformin, xxx

*HHH* - Hello xx

*Shelley *- Hello xx

*Elsie* - Scan is on the 27th July!!! We both have twins on both sides of the family and we always spoek about it when we were trying naturally. I have been dreaming of a little girl and boy for last few years so I would feel incredibly blessed! I have already been measuring up cots 

*Kuki* - hello

*Sarah Essex* - Hope spirits are still up.

*CD *- Message understood ! No manual labour!

*Hab-* How did EC go?

Love to anyone I have missed.
Dxx


----------



## Gladys07

Am I allowed to swim yet?

Dx


----------



## ElsieF

Gladys,  - yes. I beleive that we aren't allowed to swim until a week after ET because of the all messing about they do around the cervex. but after that swimming is good for preggy ladies


----------



## carnivaldiva

Elsie, you need to be careful of infections.  I was told no hot baths or swimming throughout stimming. I'm still just showering now (miss wallowing in a warm bath with candles etc)


----------



## poppy40

Gladys - I was told not to swim for the first 12 weeks 'just incase'. Mainly so you don't pick up any infections I think.

PN - so sorry to hear your news  Love to you & your DH and hope you can enjoy your holiday xx

Will try & catch up properly tonight x


----------



## ElsieF

yeah, good points re possible infections. better safe than sorry eh Gladys ! a whole new set of do's and dont's now


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Gladys  I wouldn't go swimming till after 3 month cos of the stuff in the water but I was told after 3 month of preggers you can go swimming so in the meantime I was told to take thing easy for the 1st 3 month of your preggers  hard I know lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## Gladys07

Thanks Ladies, looks like pregnancy yoga and walking for me then, wouldn't be so bad if I was skinny.

DX


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

PN -   

Gladys - I haven't done any exercise so far  Just haven't had the time or any energy! Got to have weekly Osteo sessions so not allowed to do preg yoga yet either!

CD - how are you doing? Don't overdo it   I have had to sub contract my ironing as making my back worse - I'm gutted! 

LJ - good luck with your new meds regime  When are you hoping to cycle again?

Neema - hope you're ok hun - drop us a line when you get the chance 

Hope*3 - hope all goes well in Athens  Let us know how you get on

Elsie - don't want to make everyone ill with the sight of me streaking   I thought I'd got rid of the MS but if I get tired it seems to come back. Good luck with the horrible 2ww  When is your OTD?  

Jo_11 - hope you had a lovely weekend with your Aussie friend - any retail therapy? 

Jo8 - hope all is ok with you  

Habuiah - wishing you lots of luck for a lovely crop of eggs tomorrow  

Sarah - let us know what you decide  I'm the same I can't stand waiting for things to happen 

Kizzy -  

Kuki - hope things are ok with you? 

Hope25 - hope you're feeling a bit better honey 

Justine - how are you feeling? Have you had to go back to work? 

Argh work is a bit manic. The company I'm doing some work for has got rid of the lady in the office I was working with. She was full-time, I just work school-hours so lord knows how I'm meant to do 1.5 peoples work on my own when I only work part-time and will only be doing about 1.5 days a week during the hols. DH will have to take over my workload or sub contract when I'm on maternity leave as I want to have some proper time off to enjoy it. Have booked gender scan for 22nd - DS is so excited bless him - he's going to come along and see the baby on the telly!

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

HopeHH, your inbox is full,  so will post  on here  xxx

Hi J, oh no I hope you can get another card or you have found your one,  

I have had an email back from Penny all systems go, I just need to book flights and hotel now, there is embryos available so I hope my aqua scan is all ok, 

I have heard that if your aqua scan throws up problems, they can do hysto the next day, it's all so expensive , is it not, one thing after another, good luck with your other tests, it will all be worth it ,

Ouch £940 that is harsh, but it will be worth it when you get pg this year , I look forwarded to seeing you too


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Ladies , I feel a bit better today, I can plan trip now,  , something to focus on, might be lucky no 7  

Hi lindz I hope you feel better now  

Poppy  , It's Serum now, I should fly out on Sat, I will book flights on wed, had a row with NOT SO DH, so not sure if going on my own yet, stupidly had a row over me wanting to have living room to do exercise dvd in  , men are so stupid and crazy.
Sorry work is so hectic, you make sure they get cover in, good luck for the 22nd    

CD, lol your grass must be a foot high, you take it easy hon  

Hab good luck for EC          

Pome so sorry hon, I hope the holiday recharges your body and mind, all the very best for your next tx     

Jo11 hi hon good to see you are still with us,      

Elsie, well it's def Serum, even though my friend tested BFP from Isida on Monday, first time, gives me hope, so pleased for her, 
Keep up the PMA LADY, it WILL work sending              , the 2ww makes us all go slightly mad   

LJ I hope the meds don't make you too ill, hang in there hon it will be worth it  

Gladys, hi hon, my spirits are ok at the mo, good luck for the 27th, you stay on cloud nine and enjoy every minute


----------



## neema

Gladys - Wow...Congratulations....glad to see that everything turned out just fine and it is goes to prove that one can still get a BFP at 41... 

Pommie - Sorry hun   

Poppy - I am fine hun thanks for your concern   Hope that your bump is now showing  

CD - Glad that all is going well

Kuki - All the best on your forthcoming tx

 vibes and baby dust to Habs and all the ladies who are stimming or about to start tx

Hi to Jo_11, Justine,Di, hope3, hope25,Sarah and everyone else

Thanks for your greetings gals, i am fine had guests visiting from overseas and have more coming over for the summer holidays...it is quite stressful to fit in everything   but i will find a way and I shall keep you posted on any new developments.xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sarah - glad you have some to focus on - best of luck for your next go - will    it's the one   


Good luck to all of you lovely ladies


----------



## habuiah

Hi ladies 
                  Thanks for all the  just back from EC and i got 8 eggs so not to bad afterall, some are a little on the small side though, just the agonising wait till tomorrow to find out how many want to fertilize. x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hab,
8 eggs. Weldone.. Lets hope they get jiggy tonight..    
It is all so exciting and scary at the same time..

Kizzy,
Mollie is gorgeous and growing so nicely. I go to oher thread to check her pics.. Thank you for them. You still loving being mummy..

Sarah,
Good luck at Serum.. Wishing you lots of luck..The clinic sounds so great. Come back and share your experience with us please.

Neema, thank you hun.. Visitors from overseas.. Oh I know how stressful that can be.. Good luck..

Poppy, thank you. All good here. Just a bit down about my family but coping.. Wish I could just change them but can not be done. 

Jo, lovely to hear from you.. 

Di, no swimming till pregnancy settles and presenta takes over the whole thing.. My doc says always about 14 weeks.

CD, how is the pregnancy going. And cycsts are gone?

Hello to rest of oyou..

Lots of love. Kukixx





Love Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki - thank you. she is growing quickly now - on 2 meals a day    I adore being a mummy, it's amazing


----------



## BECKY7

Hey hab  8 egg that brilliant and good luck for the phone call today and how many will you put it back if you had the choice

Kizzymouse  how cute and wonderful to hear your enjoying being mummy for the next 18 year lol

Becky7 xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hab 8 eggs is fantastic.      Your eggs and DH swimmers have a lot of action. X


----------



## habuiah

Hi ladies
                  out of my 8 eggs 6 of them have fertilized was so relieved, making that call is nerve racking, i am hoping for a day 3 transfer this time but have to call tomorrow morn to see how they are developing, we have discussed that i am having 3 put back in this time also to hopefully increase my chances  they make it through the night its just 1 worry after another each step of the way.

Hope everybody's TX is also going well it really is a tough road lots of to you all.

Thankyou so much for all your support and good  couldn't do this without FF. x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey hab  That fanastic news  oh how wonderful and let pray for all of them and well done  good to hear your having 3 put back in as that what I am gonna do on my next treatment  Now you can relax abit more  
Becky7 xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi Ladies,
Please may I join you?
Most of my story is in my signature so I won't re-cap it all again.
Have only been given a 7% chance of this IVF working as, with my AMH so low, I'm unlikely to produce more that a couple of eggs, but we have decided to plough ahead anyhow.
We thought we'd only regret it later if we didn't.
Scan tomorrow to see if the Clomid has done its job (last dose today) so fingers crossed!

Will catch up with who is who gradually as I go along I think, so sorry but no personals yet 

Good luck to all and     
A-M
xx


----------



## pomegranite noir

Hi

*Hab * - wishing all the very best for your transfer, fingers crossed for you.

*maisieca*t - hello welcome, and wishing you all the best for your cycle, you'll find lots of lovely ladies on here who are very supportive.

as for us, we escape on holiday tomorrow. work has been a distraction and we will take our time to discuss next steps for us, this was our no regrets cycle and although we did not expect 4 grade 8 cell embryos we are unsure about where we go from here as we have lost two pregnancies and had two failed cycles. My 44th birthday 3 wks away.

wishing everyone else all the best for you pregnancies and cycles here and abroad xx


----------



## poppy40

Habuiah - fantastic news on your embies - 6 is a great number & lots of luck for ET  

MaisieCat - hello & welcome! so sorry to see your sig  Lots of luck with your scan tomorrow & for this tx   

Kuki -   we're off to France with a lot of my family next month - praying we all get on ok but we've got our own cars if we need to escape for a bit 

Neema -   have managed to avoid too many guests staying but we seem to be doing a lot of travelling visiting other people so getting fed up of all the packing  Not looking forward to visiting my step MIL (I have a MIL and a step MIL ) as we had a massive falling out last time, she doesn't agree with IVF and will only be happy if this one is a girl 

Sarah - wow good luck at Serum - let us know how it goes . I've got a boxing fitness DVD which is good for evicting DH's from the room as it gets a bit dangerous . Hmm not sure about any cover as I'm self employed so its me or DH helping me out 

PN -   it must be heartbreaking when you had such great embies . Have a lovely holiday x

Hello & love to everyone - off to Wales again at weekend for a load of family birthdays & meals out. Its my birthday next week so have treated myself to a lovely Orla Kiely handbag in the sale from DH - find its easier to buy my own presents to have any hope of them arriving in time  xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Sarahessex  good luck with your trip over the weekend. FX this is the one.

PN – sorry it wasn’t better news. Look after yourself and enjoy your break away. Hopefully you’ll get some quality time with DH to discuss things.

Hab – well done on 6 lovely embies. Now a nail-biting few days to get them back inside. FX for lots of division overnight.

Maisie cat- Hi and welcome. Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Poppy – enjoy Wales this weekend. I think buying your own presents is the way forward. I tend to buy a bach up one just in case, then I get extra. LOL


Hopex3- Good luck this weekend and hope this is the one. Does DH know yet or are you going alone?

Jo-11 – great to see you. How did your review go? Have you had any answers?

Hi to Neema, Hope25, Kuki, CD, Justine, Gladys and ElsieF, also anyone else I’ve missed.

AFM – had the rest of our bloods done on Monday and now awaiting the results, approx 4 – 5 weeks. Almost  feel like the whole IVF has to be placed on the back burner for now. But still TTC naturally, it’d be rude not to!  

Love to all 

Di XXX


----------



## habuiah

Hi 
        Called the lab this morning, 5 out of 6 embies made it through the night, phew! going in for transfer today and i can have three put back, they said two look decidingly better than the others. x


----------



## Gladys07

Hab fab news good luck xx


----------



## ElsieF

Great News Hab
looking forward to having a PUPO buddy


----------



## BECKY7

Oh that fab news hab  and enjoy being pupo for the next 2 week and enjoy 
Becky7 xx


----------



## habuiah

Hi ladies
                  I now have 3 embies on board the mothership, the rest weren't good enough grades to freeze, oh well no pressure on this to work then,had them transfered with ultrascan this time, which was very reassuring seen the embies go in it was fantastic. am also having the gestone jabs instead of the pessaries my is going to be black and blue .
Elsie glad to have a cycle buddy is anybody else in the 2ww?

My love to everyone else. x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hab congrats , well done    

Hi ladies, sorry just a quick one as so tired, up at 4 am tomorrow, to go to Serum, thanks ladies for all the support, you are so lovely, I will let you all know how it goes when I get back, thurs  

Sarah   xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hab,
Hope next 2weeks flys by and get to your dear BFP!!!
Kukixx


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi again,

Thanks for the kind messages Poppy, Pomegranite and yellowcar.
No follies found at scan today - I was a bit concerned, but was told that they weren't really expecting much today - the scan was just checking progress. I hadn't realised, but Clomid works differently to the usual IVF drugs and they're expecting more 'action' over the weekend. So I'm back on Monday for another scan - fingers crossed.

Great news *habuiah. * Wishing you a speedy 2WW.

Best of luck in Serum, *Sarah.*

Sorry not to do more personals, but I haven't really caught up with who's doing what yet 

 
A-M
xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Sarah,  good luck in Serum.


Hab congratulations on being PUPO.

Hope3, you off to serum this month too?

AFM tired all the time, but not feeling so sick. Next scan 25 July.

Hi to all. X


----------



## Kuki2010

How are you ladies?
All very hormonal over here.. AF is late again. And tested negative.. I don't know why I do this to myself. 
I have added 2 weeks contingency dates to my flights.. If it goes over 2ks.. We are going to be in trouble..
Hope every one is well.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## MaisieCat

*carnivaldiva* - Glad you're not feeling so sick now. Good luck for that next scan.
*Kuki2010* - I've had that with my AF the last few months. Why does the old  have to tantalise us so  .

*AFM* - Hanging on in there. Trying to eat more protein (heard it's good for follie growth) but just don't feel hungry  . Made myself have scrambled eggs for breakfast this morning and had to force it down - with the obligatory pineapple juice of course. Feeling pretty tired, but I'm sure that's due to me waking several times in the early hours with pins and needles in my hand. (I suspect I have Carpal Tunnel Syndrome like my sister has and it's flared up because I did some planting at the allotment on Friday.)

Enjoy the rest of your Sundays everyone.
A-M
xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Ladies, I took FertilAid for 16 months and within 3 months my cycle went from 30/32 days to 28/29. Stopped taking it in last treatment because I had to go on the pill for 2 months


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi Ladies - sorry no personals as I have just got back from Athens and haven't had a chance to read up on the last 6 days yet. 

Peny at Serum was great. Truly personal, hugs and kisses and a holistic approach. 

To start with, after taking 25 days of anti biotics in April/May DH's sperm has gone from 9-12 mill to 53 million - yikes!!!! His fragmentation is normal though motility is still poor and with none fast and progressive after 12 hours. So Peny says whilst trying naturally it is imporatant to do it day after postive ovualtion pee stick and the next day as the egg will be waiting. We decided to have a karotyping test for him only as they are expensive and at least if we have to go to donor eggs then  we know sperm is ok. 

My NK cells came back slightly raised, so i am taking 5mg steroids for 2 months now, then again for a month before any future IVF. She wouldn't check TNF or DQAlpha as she said the only treatment is Humira and she is not confident that Humira is a safe drug for our overall future health and could stop our bodies preventing tumour growth in the future etc. 

Am annoyed about all of this as she thinks my total lack of any implantation in two years is due to the Hidden C. Now we have had the anti - biotics it is much more likely to happen, especially with the steroids. She has also given me 5g folic acid and 100mg baby aspirin a day. Feel like going back to NHS specialist and asking him why he doesn't routinely treat poor sperm with anti biotics rather that saying 'that's the way you are born'. 

I have had to have all anti-coagulant tests again even though they were ok on NHS, as I hadn't had MTHFR and they come in a blood package together.  They wont be back for a a few weeks along with the karotyping. 

Best news for me was that I had an aquascan and there were no polyps/adhesions etc and my lining was 'inline' with follicle size. 
Unfortunately, I thought I had gone back to ovulating about day 14 and when she scanned me on day 11, she said i looked like i was on day three. Even though last ivf had been in Feb, i am still not back to normal. She said at our age, IVF can use up all of your most developed eggs and so it takes a while for new ones to come to the surface. This meant that I coulnd't have an IUI , but she said with DH's newly improved sperm, as long as we timed it right there was no reason we couldn't get BFP naturally if it is ever going to happen with my own eggs.


So plan is, as long as other tests come back ok. To try naturally till November, then have a natural cycle IVF with no drugs. She reckons ANY stimulation, including clomid, will casue egg fragmentation which will affect embryo development. She wanted me to fly out on first day of period for an antral follicle count scan, but there's no way i can do this as i dont live in South east with daily flights. Am going to have to find a centre in the notrth west which does AFC - i know my local NHS doesn't even know what they are! I am surprised she didn't say go straight to donor eggs, tohugh she did sort of mention a back up donor if i needed one. With OEIVF there 3k, and wondering whether less hassle to have it here at local clinic and follow her immune protocol OR pay the 4K for a back up donor. 

AQt least am moving forward though . Lots of love HHH


Oh - bad news was,, on our only day with no tests or appointments, we went to Sytagma square to get a tram and were pick pocketed. They got my phone and DHs sunglasses, so if I have any of your phone numbers could you PM them to me again?

Though have literally NO money after job loss and all this, have decided I need an I phone so i can post on this when not at home. DH can't argue with this as now i def need a new phone, might as well get one which is needed. Managed to get phone blocked within an hour of it going, so hope they didn't rack up a bill. Upset i lost all my numbers and photos though. This was the first time i had gone away without travel insurance too. hope25 - i so feel for you after getting your money stolen, i felt tearful and violated with just phone and sunglasses taken.   

All in all trip cost 2500 inc all flights hotels and tests. I hope it is worth it


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi HHH,
I remember you from another thread dont' I?  Very interested to hear how you got on at Serum.  Especially what was said about stimulation using up the most developed eggs and possibly causing fragmentation.  Makes me wonder whether Clomid is quite such a good idea for me after all.

Bit late for me to be wondering that this time (I've had 5 days of 200mg Clomid this month as stimulation for this IVF), but I might query it if we don't get any success because I've been told that Clomid is pretty much my only option after this go.

Glad to hear you seem to be getting some answers and moving forward.
A-M
xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi Maisiecat - yes, i do know you - were you on the reprofit thread?
Who are you having treatment with?
Peny at Serum said that she felt that clomid may cause lining problems and she herself would rather do a totally natural cycle and just remove your own egg. However, when i was at Reprofit, Stephan gave a good argument for the clomid approach. I am sure as long as your lining is ok and that the Clomid hasn't given you more than 2-3 eggs they you'll be fine. Good luck and best wishes for a positive cycle. All this trying is getting a bit exhausting. At 43 1/2 I can't believe she has asked me to try naturally for 5 months. Would anyone do an ivf at nearly 44? She seems to think that the normal ivf stats for age 43/44 aren't the same when using a natural cycle as you have better quality eggs. I think they might also do this in Sheffield - where they collect an egg every month then fertilise them all and put them back in one go. 

Hope everyone else has had a lovely monday - sorry for my massive post yesterday!!


----------



## urbangirl

Hopehopehope, even if the NHS doesn't know what an AFC is you still ask them just to count how many antral follicles there are (they may call them cysts), if your doctor is nice enough to send you off for an NHS scan.  Any ultrasonographer can do that.


----------



## urbangirl

I forgot to say, you have to have the internal scan to get the antral follicle count, not sure under what circumstances they would give you that on the NHS if you're not having IVF with them....


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi HHH,
No I wasn't on the reprofit thread - I'm at SEFC in Kent.  Maybe it was on another over 40's thread - or were you cycling around last September when I was having my IUI ?
Sadly they found no follies at all at my scan this morning so I've been feeling very sorry for myself all day.  I do have another scan on Wednesday, but I just can't see a load of follies just appearing from nowhere.  They did say my lining was looking good, so hopefully that means the Clomid hasn't adversely affected it.
Sounds interesting what you said about back-to-back natural cycles and saving up the eggs.  Pity Sheffield is a bit far for us - one cycle at a distance is one thing, but back-to-back it's a bit far.  London would be bad enough at an hour away.

urbangirl - Hi!  How are you?  You're another one I recognise from somewhere before - must be another over 40's thread?

Must go - I slept all afternoon as I was feeling so sorry for myself after this morning's news and now I'm going to have trouble sleeping tonight and getting up for work in the morning.  

A-M
xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well.

HHH - Glad everything went well for you at Serum, and interesting about your DH's sperm count shooting up like that.  I'd pretty much given up on my own eggs but after what Peny said to you maybe it's worth trying naturally for a couple of months after I finish the antibiotics for the hidden C?  I was hoping to fit in an ET this month, but typically AF is refusing to behave as I would like her to and isn't here yet.  I've been told that if AF starts by the 13th I can have ET at the end of July, otherwise I'll have to wait until September as Serum is closed for the whole of August, but no sign of her at all.  Interesting what Peny said about the fertility drugs affecting embryo quality.  I was nearly 44 when I had my last IVF and although I got 5 mature eggs I only had 1 decent embie to transfer so there could be something in that.  DH is convinced that if we try naturally I will get pregnant despite me telling him how crap the odds are... For some reason he thinks we'll beat them, or maybe it's just that he wants more sex!  

Maiseycat - Nice to "meet" you.  I was following the over 40's success stories thread in an attempt to give me hope and I read some of your posts on there.  So sorry to hear that there were no follies on your scan, you must be so disappointed.  My heart goes out to you especially after what you've been through.  

Love to everyone else one here,

Lindz xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Between cycle 3 and 4 it was early 18 months.  Cycle for was mild Ivf AND I had 2 good eggs and embies. I know cycle 4 didn't work, but had I been in a better frame of mind, I should've done another 2 cycles of mild ivf in close succession.

I too think that mild IVF makes perfectly good sense.

Glad Lindz and Hope3 got answers at Serum.


MaisieCat, sorry scan didn't reveal any follies, but that doesn't mean that it will be same at same scan.  keeping everything crossed for you.

AFM, still very tired, but wide awake at 4.30am every day. Was sick yesterday, but most days ok.  Dreading and also looking forward to next scan.  Just hhoping all will be ok.

Love to all


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks CD.  Although I'm now playing the waiting game at least I have some answers at last.  

Glad everything's still going well for you and your little beany.

Lindz xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi everyone  finally power came back on as I had power cut from 7.15 am till 6.30pm  grrrrr  went to my GP for my blood result and my TSH have come down to 1.15  finally I ready to start my next cycle which is next fri  phew  just in time eh lol but my FT4 is 13.7 which I was told it ok  hopefully it is as he say if I get very busy my FT4 will come up as month ago my TSH was 3.2 and FT4 was 14.7  so doesn't make sense eh  but the main thing I am ready for my 4th ICSI lol 

Hope everyone are well 
Becky7 xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi Becky! Fantastic about the TSH, now you can get excited and positivie about the next cycle! I had my T3 and T4 double checked at Serum last week, my T4 came back at 6.6 in a range of 5-12. Buut i expect that range will be different if you are taking drugs to reduce TSH. Just wanted to let you know what i was told normal range was. 


Lindz - my DH convinced too - they think they are invincible dont they! Am sure the anti b's had a pos effect on DH's dna fragmentation as well which came backnormal despite smoking.   

Maisie - so sorry about follies - maybe it is just this month? At our age apparently there can be a big difference month to month xx

Urbangirl - my NHS make me pay for scans and the sonographer didnt know what antral follicles were last time i went....

Are steroids supposed to make you feel a bit unbalanced - physically i mean - feel like am on a boat, but it might just be from flying at weekend??


----------



## BECKY7

Omg  how can I sort out my signature  lol  had massive gap that I cant sort it out  only had I can Stella lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## urbangirl

Hi to all.
Maisie, yes, definitely know you from another thread.  So sorry to hear about your scan but stay positive, these things are just sent to try us, but not stop us trying! 
Re back to back natural cycles, I think you can do that at a lot of places, you just have to ask.  I'm doing that, it wasn't mentioned in the literature of any of the clinics I checked out, I just asked them if they'd do it and they said yes.

I'm having retrieval next week, hopefully will have something to work with this time...
Then again next month, I would so like some time out from all this  .


----------



## jo8

Hi Ladies

Sorry been AWOL but more of that later

CD - shame you're waking so early but kind of reassuring I'm sure when you do feel sick - when is the next scan

HHH - glad you've got a plan sorted - lots of people speak really highly of Penny so worth giving it a go au naturel for a bit  

Lindz- hope the af turns up for once!!!Funny my DP deludes himself the same way about it happening naturally  

Maisiecat   - sorry you didn't get any follicles but as HHH it can really vary each month depending on which ovary it is. I've done modified natural ivf  at Create and would recommend it - less harsh on your body and working with what you have naturally so maybe that would be nearer for you - its in Wimbledon

Becky - great news on the thyroid

Justine - how are you feeling? Hope te shingles aren't taking it out of you too much

Di - when will you get all the results back to sort out your next steps? Hope its not too much longer

Sarah - hope its going well in Athens    

Hab and elsie - lost track a bit - know you are both on 2ww but not sure when OTD is - hope it isn't driving you too mad?

PN - posted on the other thread but hope the break away has done you both some good and time to get your heads around what next   

Gladys - fabby news - just shows you dreams can come true       when is your scan??

Hi to Poppy, Neema, and Kuki

AFM - cyst news wasn't good - can't be drained as  multi loculated so went for 2nd opinion on it (after googling it got myself pretty worried) so trying all the natural remedies under the sun and having another scan in 2weeks (but think will bring it forward a week) so please send all cyst pokers in my direction otherwise means an operation!! 
Not letting it get to me now and thinking positive thoughts so hence other reason for not being around as have been mega busy and out most nights and away with work from tomorrow and got tickets for Paloma faith this week  

Jo8 x


----------



## MaisieCat

Hello Ladies,

*Lindz* - My DH is very similar, especially after the natural BFP last year. That's why we waited so long to go back for more treatment. Trouble is, now I realise my AMH/FSH must have been worsening all that time and really wish we hadn't waited.
*Carnivaldiva* - Shae you're feeling so tired, but at least it's all in a good cause eh.  
*Becky7* - Sorry to bme ignorant, but what are TSH and FT4? I've never had any of those tests and wonder if I should ask about them.
*HHH* - LOL - your DH convinced too! I suppose at least they're staying positive. Re feeling 'unbalanced' - I had a spell of a few days of feeling like that a month or so ago - sort of 'spaced out' with a 'swimmy' head. I thought nothing of it, but now I'm wondering what it was.
*urbangirl* - I'm definitely going to ask about 'back to back' natural cycles now (see my 'AFM' bit at the end). 
*jo8* - Thanks - maybe we'll look at Create if my current clinic can't do anything more for us. Sending you a nice sharp 'cyst poker' !! x
*AFM* - Here goes - sorry it's going to be a bit long - never been any good at summarising!
Had another scan today and there are a few immature follies there, but there's not much hope of them producing any eggs. However, I did come away feeling much better than I did on Monday. The lady doing my scan was really nice - a good 'bedside manner' makes such a difference! She looked at my notes and said there _were_ some small follies there last time. I said that they'd told me on Monday that there were none and she said that they probably just meant there were no viable follies, rather than none at all. Now I know they don't want to give us false hope, but telling me there were none had an awful effect on me just when I should have been trying to be positive - I wouldn't have felt nearly so hopeless if I'd known they were there.  
Anyhow, I've got to go back on Friday at 12 for another scan and my consultant has blocked out some time to check it out as well and have a chat with us. I don't think they are expecting any mature follies, but at least they can see what _is_ going in in there. I'm just hoping that this cycle is a 'blip' as HHH said and that they let me try again next cycle.

One other thing I asked about was the fact that my CBM showed 3 bars yesterday and today, when clearly I have not ovulated. Apparently in a 'normal' cycle, your LH is triggered to surge once your FSH gets to a certain level - and it is the LH surge that the CBM is detecting. Now, when you have an already raised FSH like I have, sometimes the body is tricked into producing an LH surge, which the CBM will pick up. So, it seems the CBM (and other ov. detection kits) can be pretty misleading - for all I know may not have been ovulating before at all.
So, I may not have had any good news, but at least I have come away feeling a bit better informed.

Thanks for all of your continued support.
A-M
xx


----------



## urbangirl

Maisie, I feel really positive about my cycle and my amh is way way worse than yours+ I'm a year older which makes a huge difference treatment wise. Really try to get the best treatment you can this year because the stats are a lot worse when you hit 43.  Your FSH isn't that bad and there's lots you can do to bring that down anyway with diet etc.  TSH you can get done on the NHS.  All in all it doesn't look too bad! 
I never trust ovulation kits, they always say I've ovulated then I have a scan that shows I'm about 5 days away from that.  I just rely on scans to tell me. They're expensive in the UK though, overseas you can get them for anything from 10 quid- think about having a cycle abroad!


----------



## MaisieCat

Blimey urbangirl - I had no idea you could get scans that cheaply abroad.  No wonder people go abroad for tx.  I thought it was just because of the availability of donor eggs so I ignored that possibility because we really don't want to take that route.  

I hadn't realised there was much you could do about high FSH either - I got a bit scared off taking weird and wonderful supplements after hearing about someone who got adverse effect from DHEA (high testosterone), but maybe I should look into it a bit more.  I did ask my consultant at one point, but he seemed to 'pooh-pooh' the idea and just said the basic pre-conception vits were all I needed.

Thanks for all you help xx.


----------



## BECKY7

Hi masiecat  TSH is my thyroid as it was too high that doesn't help my implantation so I had to take tablet for my TSH to come down so if you look in immune forum by agate  you can see lots of information  As I had sign of underactive thyroid  I put on weight  massive rash at the back of my head  alway tired  out of breathe  But everything seem back to normal now  thank god  Maybe it worth looking into it or ask your GP 
Becky7 xx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around much - we've all had viruses here so taking it in turns to be poorly 

Maisie - I really hope everything goes well for your scan on Fri but as the others have said it could just one of those months  My FSH is on the high side and I took DHEA on the advice of my cons on my last cycle and I did get more follies and better quality eggs. It may be worth a go 

Urbangirl - hello & good luck with your tx - where are you cycling?  Its crazy how expensive scans are here - I have paid up to £200 for them during my FET as I couldn't get to my main clinic and they only take about 5 mins  Good luck for EC next week  

Jo8 -   sending you cyst poking sticks your way   Really hope you can avoid an op and it bu88ers off on its own. Good plan to keep yourself busy and organise some treats x

Becky - fantastic news on your thyroid & that you can get started 

Gladys - how are you doing? 

CD - all those symptoms sound good to me. Lots of luck for your scan  

Hope*3 - great you didn't need the hysto & amazing news on DH's swimmers after the ABs. All sounds really positive from Penny - good luck with ttc naturally    

Lindz - typical AF goes awol when you need her   Hope you can get started again soon  

Kuki - hope AF arrives soon too and she doesn't bu88er up your tx plans   

Hab - how are you feeling?  

Sarah - let us know how it went at Serum 

Di - hope those blood results come rolling in soon 

LJ - hope all is ok with you hun? 

Neema - hope the visitors aren't driving you 

Justine - are you feeling better? Meant to be going for Tapas with DH & DS tomorrow for my birthday (as I enjoyed it so much the last time!) but will have to see how DH is 

Jo_11 - if you're reading honey - hope all is ok with you. Those hypno sessions sound amazing 

Saw MW today and big relief she managed to find the baby's hb. Love to everyone  xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

Dr. Gorgy had LIT cancelation and today here we went for it. We found out yesterday where DH had to go and get all tests done. And this mornign he had to give his blood for LIT. He fainted.. Poor chap.. Can not believe it.. He said he felt awful. Well I went to the clinic for 2pm. And I had my first LIT.. Goodness nobody told us here it hurts like hell. Was so so painful. I don't know how I am going to cope with next one. 26th will be the scond one. DH has to go and give blood again.. Dr gorgy says if we get lukcy with FET. As soon as we get BFP we have to do another one.. I don't know how I will cope with these. It was so much pain.. I was not prepared.. I was so naive.. Now we know.. 

Still no AF.. Don't know what to do.. I might ask my doc to give my pill or something when I get to Istanbul 27th. 

Poppy, happy birthday for tom. Enjoy it with DH and DS.

Sorry no energy to do any other personals but as usual. Reading and thinkin gof you all..

Love and luck toyou all.

Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Kuki - am so sorry bout the pain - Serum only do lit/or test if you need it, whilst you are pregnant - so i escape that!

Maisie - yeh - DH still thinks that we cna get pregnant naturally now that he has super sperm.   ha hahah he has to take anti biotics at the moment and not me!! yay!! Unfortunately i get to take the steroids so he'll prob hav ethe last laugh. 

Sarahessex - any news?

poppy - thaks chick, i have been thinking about Jo11 too , I hope you're alright honey xx

afm - have put on so much weight a boy at school screamed 'fatty' at me today and ran off. I know i shouldnt take it personally, but i did have a little cry at the state of my body after looking at pics from 2 years ago when i looked so well


----------



## poppy40

Kuki - thanks honey  Your poor DH & poor you - are you allowed to have any painkillers before LIT next time? 

Hope*3 - I can't believe that boy was so rude to you  Can you give him loads of detention?   x


----------



## Kuki2010

Poppy,
The pain killer won't do anything unless you have a local Anestazy.. And I don't think he will ever do that.. 
I lost the count how many holes he made on my arms.. Unbelieable how much pain we can endure.. I even suprised myself.. Very painful still.. 
Next one will be a day before we travel to Istanbul and hysteroscopy.. By the time we arrive to mums at Datca.. I will be half dead!!!

Hope*3, I fetl exactly the same but don't worry once it is all over you can lose it all.. Can not believe that boy.. Children can be horrific.. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi Ladies,

Becky7 - Thanks for that info - I just looked up underactive thyroid on NHS direct to see what the symptoms were and am now wondering if I should go to my GP and ask to be tested.  I don't have all the symptoms, but when I think about it, some of them definitely ring true (tiredness and feeling the cold especially).  I don't want to come across as a hypochondriac, but then again, if there's something that might be hindering my fertility, I want it checked out (after all it isn't the NHS paying for my infertility treatment, it's US so I don't want that money going the drain).

Poppy40 - I'm definitely going to ask about DHEA tomorrow.  Although after what happened to that lady I know, I'll definitely be getting my testosterone checked afterwards (I have had it checked recently and it is OK at the moment).  Great to hear your MW found a hb for you - a big reassurance eh.

Kuki2010 - I didn't know what LIT was so I looked it up.  I flaming hope I never need to have that - it sounds horrible - I hate needles at the best of times!  Ow ow ow - Poor you! xx

HHH - What an obnoxious little boy!  What are they like these days!  Little terrors.  Mind you, I have to wonder what some parents teach their kids nowadays (crikey that makes me sound old   ).  When we were out at our local bowling alley a few years ago a little boy - couldn't have been older than about 5 - went straight up to my DH when he was at the cash-machine and asked him for some money!!  No sign of his parents - we were gobsmacked!  

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well.
A-M
xx


----------



## hopehopehope

maisie - i took 75 of DHEA from last Augist to Feb, then since Feb I have been taking 50 s a 'maintenance' dose (invented by me) and my testosterone is no different. Dropping down to 50 seems to have got rid of the spots on my backand the very greasy hair, so is prob ok for my body long term.

Kuki amd poppy - thank youxx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Poppy – pleased everything is going ok for you and LO. When is your official due date? How many weeks are you now, as time just flies past.

Hopex3 – take no notice of the little rat! How they think they can talk to you that way. I’m revenge will be sweet when you get a chance. Detention may only be the beginning! As for DH and his count well done, even tho he hasn’t stopped smoking. My DH actually went down when he stopped so was convinced that smoking improves the count! Sounds like Serum gave you some good advice and support. Sorry you had an experience with a pick pocket tho. 

Maisiecat- as the others have said, each month is different. FX that you have some when you have your next scan.

Kuki – didn’t reaslise it would be so painful. I totally agree about what we put ourselves through but think of the bigger picture!

Jo-8 Hi and thanks for the good wishes re: tests. Sorry you have a nasty cyst! Hopefully you’re positive attitude will evaporate it. Hope you enjoy Paloma Faith.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM – had a horrible scare this last week, hence why I’ve been so quiet. I found a lump in my left (.) and went to the GP who had to refer me to the local breast clinic. Had to wait a few days and obviously scared as it may be something horrible (my mum had breast cancer at 44). But also could see all our dreams of a LO dissolving too. It’s been an emotional week. But thankfully all appears to be ok, I had the full set of tests, they were extremely thorough and they think it’s old scar tissue flared up.

So now feel back on track and can concentrate on future TX now.  I started DHea this week and interesting to see others attitude towards it. Not sure when our tests are back but was told appox 5-6 weeks for all of them.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## jo_11

Hi ladies,

Just a quickie... still reading but nothing much going on with me (and super busy with work)...

Kuki:  Sorry the LIT was painful; my good friend B said she met you and your gorgeous DD!  Hope your DH is OK; heard he caused quite a commotion.  Men, eh?  Always wanting to hog the limelight  

Poppy:  Very many happy returns my love!  

Jo8:   those pesky cysts take a running jump PDQ.

Di:  Sorry for your scare but v pleased all's well.

 Justine, Hopex3 and to everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## hopehopehope

JO11 - lovely to hear from you. I dont want to put the cat amongst the pigeons over the Humera,, but Peny at Serum wouldn't do a TNF or DQ test on me as she said she wouldn't treat with Humira. I know you have probably had your head blown off with all of this, but have you thought about talking to her - even on the phone (she called me without charge), it's just i feel that i have had the most holistic approach so far from her and I know that is something you are keen on. They are closed all of August. Did you do the hidden C test? Did you read my post about how DH count has gone from 9/12 mill to 53 with anti biotics - also normal fragmentation.  Just a thought - sorry for poking nose in  

Di - am very glad that you're ok -as if things aren't hard enough. Hope the DHEA does it for you - if it makes you a bit tetchy/oily/spotty drop down to 50 for a week or so then go back up to 75 xxxx


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3: Thanks for that but I've already had 2x Humira courses this year and have been fine. ARGC has published studies showing significantly increased pg rates for ladies with high TNFa who have been treated with Humira. Even where the Humira has flared the Cytokines, rates are much higher than without Humira. I'm waiting for my results now and will have one course of Humira before my next (and last) OE cycle in September. I am also having ILP or IVIg which should beat any still-raised Cytokines into submission. We had DQa test which shows 25% of embryos will have the same genetic code as me so will be seen as 'self' and be re-absorbed by my body... Glad we had this as it reinforces my decision for always going with 3 embies. And yes, I've had the Hidden C test which was negative. We always have ICSI anyway so even a high count (which is v unlikely) wouldn't change the clinic's mind about this process. Last cycle DH 'cleaned his pipes' (or rather we did) every two days. This increased motility significantly, to well above normal range due to avoiding apoptosis, whereby the dying sperm that have been hanging around infect the new ones. Good to see you're back on the ttc wagon and that DH is (kind of) on board... I've heard v good things about Peny. If/when we go abroad though it will def be Spain though given that DH is Spanish. Good luck!


----------



## Gladys07

Morning ladies,

Just popping in to say sorry I haven't been active, any waking moment beside a  computer is all work at the moment as I am entering silly season.

I am keeping up to date on all of you on my iphone, love to you all and loads of positve luck for what ever stage your are at.

poppy - Happy Birthday 

Dxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

Guess what? My AF turned up today.. Sooooo happy.. Feeling so much better now.. But I only have 3 contingency days left in my plan for next AF.. This one was late for 7 days.. 
The LIT scare pain caused my AF to come.. Who knows maybe next LIT will make next AF to come..  

JO, your friend B. is lovely.. So happy for her.. Lets hope one day that magic happens for us too.. We did not have my DD in the room for my LIT. But later Lara came over to room while your friend havign hers. We joke about Lara becoming doctor and making everybody better. And when we all not feeling so great Lara pretends to be doctor and checks us and give us injections to make us better(she saw me getting injections all the time and me explaining they are making me better). At one point B. was making hurting noises bless her. And Lara start saying 'whats happening mummy'.. I was worried Lara was going to go over B. to make her better.. Problem was Dr. G. Was not wearing any doctory things.. So Lara was confused.. Dh is scared for the next LIT.. He said he felt awful.. 
Does Humaria hurts? I bet it does.. I am so happy I don't have to have that one.. How are you feeling?

Poppy, hope you are having a gread day!!!

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Gosh, lot of news going on here!

Poppy, happy birthday. Have a fab day. X

Should  be on jury service, but not needed today, so playing hopkie at home. 

Have a great weekend


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi all,

I really had to pop on to share my good news before heading off to make the tea.

At today's scan they found a 10mm follie and a couple of smaller ones on my left ovary (right one still hiding and they said they'd definitely be able to see it if there were any good follies, so they didn't bother poking around too much to find it). Anyhow, my consultant came in to see us and seemed just as surprised as we were. He's given me Menopur (3 phials a day) to take for the next fews days in the hope that the follies will finally grow some more. Back for a scan on Monday at 12. Now I know why we call it a roller-coaster ride!

Jo - Love that 'clean the pipes' phrase.  I thought they cleaned pipes with pipe-cleaners (ouch)    LOL.
dyellowcar - Sorry to hear about your (.) scare.  Very glad it's all been found to be OK though. 
HHH - Thanks for the advice about DHEA.  I didn't ask the cons. about it today because of the news we had, but I'll certainly give it a lot more thought if things don't work out this time.
Kuki - Glad your AF has now finally turned up.

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all doing OK.

Love to all
a much happier A-M
xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Maisie,  so glad latest scan showed follie growing.  Just relax now til next scan. X

Jo8, do they think cyst might might shrink.  Hope it gets sorted soon. 

Di, what an awful scare,  but thank God your GP acted quickly.

D,  how you feeling? When's your scan? 

Kuki glad AF has arrived. 

Hi to everyone else. Xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Thanks Carnivaldiva.  I am really trying to relax.  Unfortunately I've been feeling very tired and headachey since the injection last night - sort of feels like I have a hangover this morning.  DH was lovely though - let me stay in bed and brought me up some breakfast.

Hope you are feeling well - only 10 days 'til that scan.  So exciting.

A-M
xx


----------



## habuiah

Hi everyone
                        Thought i would pop in been away on holiday up north ,just got back today was hoping it would take my mind off things,who was i kidding  I'm now on 8th day of 2ww and yes you guessed its driving me crazy, symptom spotting is well and truly in force, promised myself i wouldn't do this but hey! having bad AF like dragging pains for last 2 days have sore boobies but guess thats the gestone side effects so all in all just playing the waiting game.

Hope you all are well Ive really missed ff x


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi Habuiah, you're up late (so am I, I know!!)
I felt rotten yesterday, woke up with what felt like a hangover this morning so slept in, then got up but felt so tired this afternoon I fell asleep for 3 hours infront of the telly.  Of course, now I can't sleep!!!
Hope those symptoms aren't still keeping you up.
Nighty night - I've just finished the milky drink I made to help me sleep so I'm off to try a bit harder!!
A-M
xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies, sorry not been on before, was so tired, got back from Greece at 3am thurs, went to work at 7.30 the next day, spent all of sat in bed until 17.30 that night,  

My experience at Serum was very reassuring, Penny was lovely, really caring and positive, We will def go back in Sept, I had the aqua scan and found a fibroid in a bad place, so hysto was booked, it took ages as they could not cut it with scissors, weird to have a dvd of it, We watched back at Serum, my comp has gone funny, when posting this , all typed in one line and my bookmarks have gone, is this just me,
, will come back later x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Oh I see its posted, Greece was so hot 35 every day, went to the beach one day, went to Acropolis , lounged about a lot, was ok, Athens was relatively ok but some areas were scary, people, just injecting themselves, the passing out, then sitting up and begging all day, was not really hassled too much though, was good to get home, love to Jo, Poppy belated Birthday Wishes xxxx, Lindz, HHH, shame we did not meet, sorry about your phone x, CD, Maisie, Hab, Gladys, Di glad your ok hon,


----------



## hopehopehope

Saraglad you are back safely - good news that they got the fibroid - maybe that is what has been casuing implantation failure?

Anyone else taking steroids feeling like they are 'fighting something of'' - worried am getting ill after Dh had massive swollen gland on side of neck.


----------



## justineb

Hi Ladies

Poppy - Happy Birthday, hope you had a great w/e!

Kuki - great news you managed to fit LIT in, but sorry it was so painful and DH fainted! 

Habuhia, you are over half way through the 2WW, keep strong.

Sarah - hope fibroid was your main problem and all will be Ok now with your next go.

Jo_11, good to see you back on thread. Fingers X re. immunes. Will PM you.

Becky, great news about getting started.

Maisecat good luck with jabs.

CD - goodluck when you have scan.

Jo_8, goodluck with cyst.

Hi to everyone else, LJ, Neema, Gladys, Hope x3, Hope 25, Dyellowcar, Lindz, PN, Urban girl, Little B and everyone else

My OH froze some sperm this week, for IUI (as  he's having some medical treatment in August that may make his sperm not so good for 3 months....... Shingles spots have gone......just have odd burning sensations now. And I am now down to 1mg a day of the dreaded prednisolone (feels like a big achievement!).Nearly there........ No news on our karotype test results yet. I have been trying to forget about it all for a bit...

Justine XX


----------



## BECKY7

Hi everyone 

Hab  ooooohhhhh not long to go eh

They have change from gonal f to menopur  Could anyone let me know what is the different as during my 3 ICSI I was on gonal f  and now on my 4th they wanted me to do menopur 

I wanted my bookmarking back lol

Becky7 xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Thank you so much for all the positive wishes ladies - it's obviously doing the trick!

I had another scan today and I now have one 14.5mm follie and 3 that are about 10mm. They said there were only 3 on Friday - 9.5, 8.5 & 7.5 so I've even magicked an extra one from nowhere! Have got 2 more lots of Menopur for today and tomorrow and a Cetrocide for each day too to stop the biggest one getting too big and 'popping it's load' too soon! Back on Wednesday for yet another scan. They reckon EC would be Friday at earliest, possibly Monday.

*Becky* - I have only had Menopur, not Gonal-F so I'm not sure of the exact difference, but I have heard that some ladies respond better to one than the other. Maybe someone else will have more info.

*Justineb* - Sounds like you're feeling a bit better, so that's good.

*HHH* - Ooh, sorry you're feeling at bit 'off'. I've never had steroids, so I don't know what the effects are likely to be, but I hope you feel better soon.

*Sarah* - Glad your trip went well. Hopefully the removal of that fibroid will make all the difference.

Hope the rest of you are all well and those on the 2ww aren't going too  with the waiting.

Love to all
A-M
xx


----------



## SandraG

Hi Ladies
Hope you dont mind me posting on this page.  just wanted to pop in and say hi and introduce myself.  Im 40 and have dx of unexplained infertility, dh 45.  We started first attempt ivf on 13th july and have been using Gonal f daily.  Had my first scan today and although it looks like 7 follies present they wernt big enough to measure    The nurse said this was expected as my fsh level was 15 when she took base line on the 13th.  Im a bit miffed as last blood test showed fsh at 4.5 but one before that was 12 !!!!  Anyway hopefully when i get scaned again on wednesday they will have grown.  I start second injection tonight - cetrotide as well as gonal.
Anyway thanks for listening, would love to chat with you all and hear your progress.
Much love and luck to you all
sandra x


----------



## urbangirl

Becky, isn't Menopur 'natural' and Gonal from the genetically modified cells of hamsters or guinea pigs? something like that.  And some stims are FSH only and others FSH + LH, I think Menopur is the latter.  I had a very high dose of Gonal for my first ivf and got very few eggs which were all immature.  I insisted on a low dose this time and swopped to Menopur, just because I wanted a natural stimulant and got 7 eggs, all mature.  It's all trial and error, what works for some doesn't for others, it is definitely a good thing that your clinic is trying a different medication, no sense sticking with the same thing if it's not working.  I used Gonal F quite a few times in the past for IUI aswell, and I'm wondering now if every time the eggs were immature at trigger and that's why it's never been a success...


----------



## pmc

Hiya.
thought I would pop into this thread as recommended by Poppy40.
I have had 2 failed IVF attempts and an early miscarriage.
On all of my treatmentsI have used Gonal F. I respond well to it, getting at least 10 mature follicles. my consultant is happy with how everything has gone throughout the cycles that I do respond well etc, but its just the implantation stage which I fail on. She has sent me for numerous blood tests to check on blood clotting etc amongst others.
I am starting my 4th attempt in a few weeks and yet again she has put me on Gonal again and also another antagonist called Pergavaras, this also has an LH in it. 
I feel quite happy with the fact that my consultant Dr Agrawal is doing all she can. She is always so positive.


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around - had a bit of a stressful week with DH poorly, DS looking like he's had slapped cheek virus & I'm still not feeling the best. I've had to have my blood screen for parvovirus as it can be dangerous in preg and I've been worried as I was ill with a virus not so long ago 

Thanks for all my birthday wishes  Hoping to go out later this week when everyone is better! 

PMC - hello again & welcome to the thread. Everyone is lovely on here. Great your cons has done all the blood clotting tests. Do you normally do long protocol? Sounds like you respond pretty well. I was also advised to take baby asprin during my last cycle as it helps blood flow to uterus and ovaries.

Sandra - hello & welcome. My FSH was 16 before my last cycle. My clinic don't scan until we've done 7 days of stims so don't worry that your follies are small at the moment 

Maisie - great news on your follies & sending your follie growing vibes for your scan tomorrow   Hopefully not too long til your EC now 

Becky - I've always had Gonal F but my clinic have changed to Menopur recently too. As the others have said people seem to respond to them differently so its hard to say but lots of luck for this tx

Justine - thanks honey  Good to have some time away from here sometimes! Fab news on the steroids and so glad you're feeling better 

Sarah - you must have been shattered  So glad they have evicted your fibroid & great news you'll be going back soon 

Habuiah - you're on the home straight but its def the worst bit for driving us . Lots of luck for testing  

CD - hope you're feeling ok & jury service hasnt been too arduous. I quite liked the short days when I did it  Lots of luck for your scan  

Kuki - great news AF has arrived - lots of luck for your FET 

Gladys - how are you doing  Any news on a date for your scan?

Jo_11 - hope all is ok with you sweetie 

Di - so sorry to hear about your scare - sounds terrifying  So glad everything is ok. How are you getting ok with the DHEA? I'm 17 weeks now - due date 26th Dec but having elective c-scetion this time after scary complications with DS

LJ - how are you doing honey? 

Neema - how are you? hope everything is ok? 

Hope*3 - how are you & DH getting on with the meds & ttc naturally?!  

Jo8 - how are things with your cyst? Any more news? 

Love to everyone. Been to the osteo again today - pelvis it loads better, she's trying to sort out my headaches now which I seem to have pretty much daily hence trying not to spend too much time on here! xx


----------



## pmc

Hi poppy, you have had a rough time by sounds of it. Hope you get the results you want from your blood test and you feel better very soon. 
I have been doing the short protocol. But the gonal f dosage is quite high, 450iu. This time I have been given 7 x days of gonal 450iu, then 5 days of 300iu, along with 5 days of pergoveris 150iu. Different to last 3 cycles, so fingers crossed it works this time.


----------



## SandraG

Hi Poppy, thanks for the welcome and the reassurance re FSH level being high, it made my morning to know that im not alone and that its not all dome and gloom.  I have to keep reminding myself that if it was all normal i wouldnt be doing IVF in the first place but sometimes i get a little black cloud and then i have to wack it away   lool.
Any way im off to be scaned again this afternoon and it day 7 so lets hope the little devils have grown .

PMC - welcome to you, like you im a newbie to all this, hope your treatment is going well and just wanted to say hi  

I hope everyone else on this page is well  

Right really should get back to work (im a community nurse) and start my visits before my boss sees me on this page   

sending love xxxx


----------



## poppy40

PMC - thanks for the good wishes  Still waiting on blood results but off to see my GP today who will hopefully chase them up for me. Lots of luck with your cycle - sounds like a good plan to blast them at the beginning with a high dose of Gonal F!   

Sandra - good luck with your scan & for your follies growing . It really annoys me that we get written off when we have high FSH or low AMH as you only need the one good embie for it to work

Maisie - hope all goes well with your scan today too 

Have booked a meal out for tonight so fingers crossed I won't have to cancel it (again!) 

Have a great day everyone  xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello to all new bies, wishing you all lots of luck..

Poppy, hope you are able to go out tonight..  

Very very busy over here.. All go go till wed. 7 sleeps to go.. I am feeling excited and scared. Now really worried that I will have all the meds and treatments come to my embies. They won't make it.. Will be disasteres.. So trying to stay positive and hoping it will be all okay..

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## MaisieCat

Hello Ladies - How is everyone today? Thanks for all your well wishes - they seem to be doing the trick!

I had my scan this morning and now have 5 follies - 18mm, 13mm, 12mm, 10mm and 9mm and am booked in for my EC on Friday at 9 a.m.

I was really hoping that the smaller one would have caught up a bit more to give me a better chance of > 1 egg but I suppose there's still time. They didn't want to keep be on stimms any longer in case the big one went too far (I hadn't realised, but they can actually get 'over-ripe' and then the egg wont be any good). There's no guarantee the others would get big enough either if we carried on, so it's too much of a risk.

So, Friday it is - fingers crossed one of those little ones will catch up and we'll get 2 eggs. Can't really hope for any more than that.

Just wanted to ask - have any of you ever had EC without sedation? I'm petrified of being sedated  - can't bear the thought of not being in control , so I am not going to be sedated. I have heard it is no worse than having a HyCoSy, and I coped with that so I think I'll be OK. They have said that they can always sedate me halfway through if it all gets too much, so I do have that to fall back on.

*SandraG* - Welcome. 7 little follies - that sounds good to me. Believe me, they can come through with the goods - last Monday I thought it was the end because I had nothing big enough to measure and look where I am now  . Don't fret too much about your FSH either - mine was 19 last time. I'm very interested to see that yours has gone up and down though - gives me a bit of hope that mine won't be that bad every month.

*urbangirl* - Ooh I'm quite glad I've only been on Menopur then. I know it's a bit silly, but I don't fancy the idea of being injected with 'hamster juice'!  
*pmc* - Welcome to you too - I love this thread. Much quieter than the month-by-month ones so you can get to know everyone better. Good luck for your 4th attempt.

*poppy40* - Gosh, you did well with all those personals for someone with all that stress and headaches into the bargain. Hope you feel better soon and you can enjoy your meal out tonight

*Kuki2010* - Sending you some  - you sound a little stressed. Everything will be OK  .

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all well.
Love to all
A-M
xx


----------



## Mrs Bea

Hi Ladies, would you mind if I join you?  I'm in desperate need to chat to ladies who understand what I'm going through, and for me to also give support to other ladies on this roller coaster of a journey.  

We are on our 5th and final go at IVF and I feel so down about this tx, compared to our other attempts.  This is because we've been told by our consultant that this is our final attempt, with a 5% chance of it working, plus not very good egg quality and also my age. I feel I'm under extra pressure and I'm so scared this doesn't work.  I started DR 19 June and stimms 11 July.  I went for my first stimm scan on Monday and had 5 follicles of a good size, and a further 6 smaller ones.  I went for a second scan today and the 5 follicles appear to be growing at the same rate but the other 6 are not likely to grow anymore, as told by the lady carrying out the scan.  I was quite upset and still am, and don't seem to have any positiveness for the 5 that are nicely growing.  I sound so ungrateful but finding this tx very tough and the side effects of my drugs do not help.  My next scan is on Friday and EC could be Monday.

I feel better for getting the above off my chest and sorry if this sounds like a ME post, but feel very lonely.  My DH is a wonderful, caring and supportive man, but I feel that 'talking' to other ladies who understand how I feel, will help.

Wishing you all the very best of luck on your journey's.

Mrs Bea. xx


----------



## poppy40

Mrs Bea - hello & welcome to the thread. So sorry to hear you are feeling so down  - it must be very tough after going through so many cycles and the added pressure of maybe your last go. I was never a great responder & had 5 viable follies on my last go, often if you have smaller numbers, the quality of the eggs can be better so keeping everything crossed for you . You really only do need the one. I totally understand how you feel on the drugs - they do make you feel horrible. Take care & good luck for EC - let us know how you get on   x

Maisie - fantastic news on your follies, I somehow got 6 mature eggs from 5 follies so you never know. I can't believe your sonographer wasn't very positive - there are ladies a lot younger than us on my clinic board who would chop off their arms for 5 follies   Lots of luck for EC on Fri  

Kuki - am keeping everything crossed for your frosties - you always seem to have decent embies so hoping the meds do their trick   Have just been out for tapas which was fab & going to put my feet up - I've got cankles already and its not even hot 

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi Ladies!!! How is everyone tonight?!

MrsB - hello and welcome - am wondering why you are on a long protocol - did no-one suggest natural cycle to you?

poppy - Dh and I ok thanks! Am having an angry with him phase at the moment over his smoking. though his sperm is much better, motility is still only 10% for fast progressive - though wtih a totla count of 250 000 000 I hopw this balances him out. 

Maisie - i think that is a brill foliie reposnse for clomid - ususally you would only get 1/2/3. Think positive girl, how is your lining?

Kuki - bet you can't wait!!! Where are you having your Ivig?

SandraG - FSH changes each month - ususally they'll only cycle you on a low FSH month, but i dont think it make much of a difference - i think an antral follie count is more helpful - hello and good luck!

Hello pmc, urbangirl, Becky, justine, Sarahessex , Habuihah, carnivaldiva, gladys, hope25 et al.


----------



## MaisieCat

Hello!

I'm back again cos I'm having a little sit down while the 8:00 dose of Cetrotide soaks in! Got to stay up for my trigger shot at 11 p.m. so I'm wishing I hadn't stayed up so late last night!

*HHH* - Thanks - Well I did have a little help from Menopur in the end too. My lining is 'over the threshold' they said - so it is already ready (I think they said 9.5mm but I may be wrong). Wasn't taking that bit in - was too busy trying to remember the follie sizes.

*Poppy40* - Thanks - Wow that was good (6 from 5) - did someone wave a magic wand? If so, can they come to my EC too? 

*MrsBea* - Welcome to this lovely thread (it's my favourite, but don't tell the others  ). Sounds like you feel how I felt last Monday when I thought I was not responding at all. 11 follies on a first scan sounds pretty darn good to me! If you read back a few pages of my posts you'll see that those small follies can prove the sonographers wrong! That said, I've got all my follies on one side (they can't even find my right ovary most of the time). We thought this would be our last chance too - only 7% chance given and they didn't really want to go for IVF - said we might have just as good a chance on Clomid alone. Now I've proved I do respond, maybe they might let us have another go if we need it. The very best of luck to you - and please stay positive. You CAN come back from this  .

OK - Got to go now as DH has offered to help clear up the kitchen and I don't want to miss the opportunity - he won't go and start until I get up!

Love to all
A-M
xx


----------



## poppy40

Maisie - I actually got 8 but 2 were immature - gawd knows how! Maybe the DHEA  I wish I had a magic wand so we didn't all have to go through this  Its a real pain staying up for trigger when you're knackered - enjoy drug free day tomorrow x

Hope*3  - must be really frustrating when you're doing everything poss to get the best results  Gret news that the numbers have improved so much 

Sandra - just a thought re the fluctuating FSH - have you had your thyroid (TSH) and LH tested recently as higher levels of either can cause big variations in FSH  

xx


----------



## habuiah

Its a BFN for me again  im heartbroken going back to bed to have a duvet day. x


----------



## SandraG

Good morning all 

Well my news yesterday was better my blood tests show my estrogen gone from 127 to 1076 so shows the follies are growing.  Still reckon theres about 6-7 growing and they are about 10mm now so slowly but surely, was gonna have EC on Monday but think thats way to early now but who knows they may get a spurt on.
Thanks you to everyone for your support this really is the kindest page Ive found on here.

Poppy - Hope all is well with you, thanks for the tip re TSH and LH i will mention it to the nurse as I'm sure they did these tests when they did my initial bloods about 5 months ago.

kuki2010 - sending you positive vibes  and thanks for your support, hope all is well with you.  

maisiecat - wow how exciting for you 5 follies and EC on Friday I will definitely be thinking of you.  Cant believe your thinking of EC with out sedation    I'm well worried about that part and the more sedation the better for me    My lining is also at 9.4 so at least thats working  

Mrs Bea -  Welcome, welcome, glad to hear your follies are growing and long may that continue.  Its amazing how one day you can feel everything is going well and then in one visit to the nurse the rug is pulled out from you.  Well it only takes one so sending vibes     

HHH - My work up FSH was 4.5 so on that basis commenced IVF and they only found out it was 15 after i had my first bloods done the day i started stim.  My antral follie scan did look ok though so fingers crossed.  Hope all is well with you  

Habulah  -  I'm so sorry for you and words don't seem enough at this time    I just hope knowing that people on this page are thinking of you and understand how you are feeling and that you are not alone will go some way to give you strength to keep going on your journey.  Sending lot of love your way


----------



## carnivaldiva

Habiuah, so sorry to hear your news. Rest and you and DH look after each other. 

Sandra welcome and good news about your blood tests.

Hi to all the newbies.

Kuki, sending loadd of    your way for next treatment.

Poppy, glad you had a good holiday.

AFM my scan is next Monday and feeling very apprehensive and scared. 

My love to all. X


----------



## Mrs Bea

Hi Ladies.  

Thank you for your lovely welcome, kind words and support.  It is much appreciated.  I've got my positiveness back, thank goodness  

MaisieCat - Thank you for your kind words.  I'm so pleased you've responded & that your follies are growing nicely.  Fx your little follies have grown.  I think it was what the sonographer said and how she said it, being quite abrupt  .  Our nurse, who is lovely, did say that they could.  It's funny how you focus on the negatives!

Good luck with EC tomorrow.  I've always been sedated at EC, but I know what you mean about control.  This whole process is out of our control, so for me, I feel in control by doing all my injections myself.  You do what you feel is right for you, and, as you said, they can always sedate you if it does get too much.  Sending you some     

Poppy40 - Thank you for your kind words.  Congratulations on your BFP.  Hope you are feeling ok and get your blood results very soon.

Hope - Before I joined FF I wasn't aware of the different protocols, as we have been on the same tx for all 5 attempts.  I'm on the maximum stimms 550 iu Merional and after the first 2 attempts, the duration of my stimms was increased.  I was diagnosed with endo in 2008 and wonder if this is the reason why?  Hope you are doing ok  

Habuiah - So sorry to hear of your BFN.  No words can ease the pain and as SandraG said, you are not alone & have other FF's thinking of you and understand totally how you feel.  Sending you lots of   

SandraG - Thank you for your kind words.  So pleased your follies are growing & long may they continue to grow    I certainly feel as if I'm up and down this past week.  We'll see what happens tomorrow  .  Also sending you   and  .

Carnivaldiva - Hi to you too.  Congratulations on your BFP.  I can totally understand you feeling scared, as one worry ends, another starts on this difficult journey.  Sending you lots of   

To all the other ladies, hope you are doing ok.

Mrs Bea xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Oh *Habuiah* - I am SO sorry. I know there's nothing anyone can say that's going to make things any better. You stay under that duvet for as long as you like and take your time to recover. xx   

*Mrs Bea* - Glad you feel welcome and are now feeling a bit more positive  . This is such a nice thread (OO have I said that before  ).

*Poppy* - I've been wondering about DHEA for a while, but my consultant didn't really want me to take it, so I have refrained (for the time being). Have heard some good, some bad things about it, but I suppose each person will react differently.

*Carnivaldiva* - Good luck for that scan. Very exciting (and a bit scary I suppose).

*SandraG* - Glad those follies are growing bit by bit (slow but steady wins the race eh - we hope). Interesting to hear of the blood tests you're having. My clinic does not seem to go in for all that - they just go by the scans I suppose. 

*AFM* - Feeling just a teensy bit apprehensive now about tomorrow. Not so much about the procedure (although I do wish that DH could come in with me) - more the worry that the eggs will be rubbish or not there. Physical pain is one thing, but mental is worse - at least DH will be there to give me a  afterwards.

Love to all.
A-M
xx


----------



## Lexajoy

Hello Ladies, MaisieCat said I should come and say hello  so here I am 

Am on 14 day of stimming on 450 Gonal F. Feels like forever! Have been told to keep going. Was supposed to have EC tomorrow but my scan yesterday showed no change from Monday. I was feeling quite positive until yesterday as things seemed to be going well, then I had a bit of a 'crash' and a cry. I had 7 antrals at baseline and now have 10 growing, the largest is 16mm. Am hoping this is good. My AMH is very low. 

I think Maisie is right, I need to be chatting to those my age as I 'm not sure if I am expecting too much or if I'm not being positive enough.

So hello and looking forward to talking with you all 

Lexa xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Lexa - they ususally give you trigger shot when your biggest gets to about 18 mm so mayb only 2 days to go!

Maisie   

MrsB - hello again!! horses for courses i think xx

Carnival - you must be SO excited!! Stop being trepidacious - it's all going to be perfect xx

Sandra - you can ignore the higher FSH as the 'scale' is based on your day 2/3 FSH - you would expect it to be higher by the time you start stimms - it gets higher as you go through the first part of your cycle.  So no problemo - 4.5 is excellent!!

habuihah - am so sorrry honey, hope the duvet has offered some comfort xx

I am still in middle of trying naturally 2ww - not holidng out any hope, BUT this is the first cyvcle with better sperm and steroids etc....


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi *Lexa*!!

Hope you like it here  .
BTW *HHH* is spot on re the trigger shot as my biggest was 18mm on Wednesday. I don't fully understand it, but was told that if they waited longer the biggest one might go 'too far' and the egg in it would be unusable if that happened.

A-M
xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Maisie cat..think if the follies get too huge they can rupture and release an egg naturally (as they would do during a normal cycle). Mine got to about 22mm and I was panicking but they said even up to 24/25 are usually ok so hopefully you'll be fine..Good luck. If you've time for DH's reserves to build back up again before EC (and you can face it!) maybe have some BMS so as not to waste the egg if it pops out early! LJ x


----------



## BECKY7

I have started my period today so DR today with pills woo woo  7 week from today  come on lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Just a quickie from the recovery room - I have 2 eggs!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey  maisiecat  that fanastic  well done  finger x
Becky7 xx


----------



## Lexajoy

MaisieCat Yay for two eggs, that's great!     hope you get some embies hun

Becky7 - glad your AF came today and you can get started, hope all goes well   

My scan today showed 4 follies over 18mm and 2 at 11mm. EC is now Monday. Hoping I get a couple of eggs from these


----------



## SandraG

Hi All

Just back from my scan  &  i now have 8 follies all growing, the biggest 14mm and the smallest 11mm so nurse reckons EC will defo be next week either wed, Thurs or Fri so long as they keep growing at this rate.  Estrogen now at 1900 so all good today.  Well mostly my LH levels had raised a little so boo hoo  i have had to double my dose of meds to stop ovulation so now have the pleasure of 3 injections per night, however not really complaining as hopefull be all worth it in the end  

Maisiecat - whoop whoop 2 eggs, i am thrilled for you i will be praying tonight that they fertilize  
                  how was it?  Did it hurt at all Ive heard mixed reports?

Lexajoy - welcome    I'm also taking Gonal F and I'm on day 9 and Maisiecat is right this is the 
                best page to talk with people our age and similar problems plus they're all lovely

Becky - congrats on starting DR, i never had to do this as I'm on short protocol but good luck with it  

HHH -  Good luck on your 2ww, everything crossed for you    

Hi to everyone else and hope your having a good Friday.


----------



## Gladys07

ladies just a short one as in car on iPhone on the way down to coast, my scan was brought forward to today and we have two healthy babies on board, I am 7 and a half weeks pregnant!  I still can't believe it, sorry no personals but sending lots of love to you all xxDxx


----------



## SandraG

Gladys07  -  yipppeeeeeeee   2 babies, you go girl thats fantastic


----------



## Gladys07

Thanks Sandra


----------



## kizzymouse

congrats gladys07 - wow twinnies!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Oh gladys07  twin  that fanastic news  bet your chuff  oh I know I would be lol

Hi lexajoy and sandraG thank you  still waiting for my folic acid to be prescribed as they have give me 400mgs and my cons said 5mgs  so I had to wait till Monday as my GP is confuse and after 2 hour of nap I just realise the different  as I needed 5mgs and the GP given me 400mcgs  so I will have to tell my GP the different  of mcgs and mgs  grrrrr  

Hope you all will have great weekend

Becky7 xx


----------



## Mrs Bea

Hi Ladies.

Welcome Lexajoy!  I've just joined this lovely thread too.  That's wonderful your follies have grown nicely.  Things can change very quickly, as I also found out at my scan today.  My EC is also on Monday.  Looking forward to my drug free day on Sunday . Praying we both get some eggs   

Hope - Keeping everything crossed for you!  Keep positive and as you said, this is your first cycle with better sperm and steroids.  Sending you lots of    

Becky 7 - Great you've started AF & hope the countdown to DR goes quickly for you  

MasieCat - Fantastic news on your eggs.  I'm so pleased for you.  Pray that they fertilize tonight    Hope you are feeling ok after EC.

SandraG - So pleased your follies are growing nicely.  Not long to go now!  I'm on day 12 of stimms, with my last stimm injections tonight.  Sending you lots of   

Gladys - Congratulations on twins.  That's wonderful.  I'm so pleased for you  

AFM - Went for my scan today, follies have gone from 5 to 6  !  2 of the smaller ones have caught up (sonographer was wrong ), but the biggest follie shown on my scan on Wednesday was in fact a cyst, which they were aware of as I have had a cyst on all my treatments, so not sure why they classed this as a follie??  .  It was a different sonographer today.  We are still pleased and I am still positive  .  My EC is on Monday at 930.

Hi to all the other ladies.  Have a lovely weekend.

Mrs Bea xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi all,

Just woken up from a sleepy afternoon and thought I'd give you a proper update. I did go ahead without sedation for the EC in the end and it was absolutley fine, so if any of you are like me and don't like the idea of sedation, I'd say go for it if you only have a few follies like me.

I would say it was only about as painful as AF cramps - just a bit different. Had a few twinges that went up into my side (bit like a stitch) - the consultant told me that's just because they might nudge a nerve ending near the spine which sends messages elsewhere - it was also a little uncomfortable when he had to put some pressure on to find my right ovary, but quite bearable. They warned me when they were about to put the needle in each time, and that was no worse than the cannula being put in by arm just in case. I was chatting to the consultant and nurse all the way through and the embryologist was giving a 'blow by blow' account from his little side room on whether or not there was a egg in what had been drained out.

I did have a fair bit of bleeding straight after, but that would happen regardless. After all, they have made some holes in there!

So there we are - EC was at 9 ish and I was fit to come home by 9:45, although we were there a bit later waiting for the answers to a couple of questions and for my cyclogest 'bullets'.

A few mentions and then I'll have to go as we are off out for a meal (it is our wedding anniversary).

*Gladys* - Lovely news that you have twins. So exciting!

*SandraG* - Hope the account above has answered your question. If you are thinking about it, PM me if you want to ask anything. I'm sure it is more mind over matter than anything. If you can switch your mind off to what's going on, it is fine. I just read you have 8 follies and the smallest are bigger than my small ones, so you would be in there a little longer as they have more to do, but what I would say is I hardly felt a thing for the biggest ones as they don't have to do much flushing to get those out.

*Becky* - What a pain about the folic acid. How come you need it on prescription? Isn't it cheaper over the counter?

*MrsBea* - Yay! 6 follies - you're sure to get a few good eggs out of those.

*Lexajoy* - 6 for you too. Great! - and with 4 larger ones, you might even get 4 eggs - lets hope so!

Right, really must go and get ready.

Love to you all.
A-M
xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Gladys,
How wonderful news is this. I am soooooo happy for you!!! Enjoy your hols.. You give us hope.. 
Made my day!!! 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh wow masiecat  your brave to go though all that  and hope you will take thing easy over the weekend to getbready for Monday and have a lovely meal  as for folic acid at GP is much Steiner and higher then from the counter as all of my drugs are from GP anyway apart from baby aspirin lol xx

Kuki2010  not long to go for you xx

Mrs B  not long to go for EC on Monday yepee xx

Hope you all have great weekend 

Becky7 xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Gladys -             

maisie - you didn't mention how many you got you brave girl   


AFM does anyone else get mild period pains 5-7 days before period? I am about a week after ovulkation taday and have
started with mild pains this afternooon (normal for the last two years) I never used to get this beofre about age 40. Is it 
a drop in progesteron - should i top up a week before with a bit of cyclogest??have sent request to Serum, but not heard back yet and
need to know before it gets into full swing mode!!


----------



## MaisieCat

*HHH* - You must have missed my post from the recovery room earlier which said I had 2 eggs  . As for the pains before your period - no I haven't had that. What I have had recently though is a much longer 'lead-up' to my period with brown spotting for about 4-5 days beforehand - no pain though (although I have never really had very painful periods).

*Becky* - Nah not brave really - I was afraid of the sedation! We had a lovely meal thanks - and it did take our mind off the worry of the call tomorrow for a bit.


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I can not wait.. So so excited now. DH is not very positive but I am.. Just giving everything for FET to work..
Hope you are doing okay..

Hope*3, the only thing has changed for me is that getting allargies.. I neve had them before 40..

Love and luck to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Kuki2010
So sorry to hear about your DH not being positive  and hopefully you take no notice as my DP doesn't even ask how I am  as he too busy working  get up at 6am for work then home about 8pm from work then eat then bed  7 day a week but he promise me we will go away with the dogs during 2ww  so am looking forward to it
So far am taking 
75 lev
Pill
75 baby aspirin
Vits 
800 folic acid 
Now am full from all those tablets and pills lol

Masiecat  good luck for the call today 

Becky7 xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Well we've had a call and it's not looking good.  Neither of the eggs have fertilised.  
Hope everyone else is OK.
A-M
xx


----------



## Hellypoo

Hi there, I am a relative newbie, I keep flitting from the different categories on this board, but I think this is where I should hang out - with my fellow oldies 

We are about to start on our first IVF at CRGH in London.  I had an ORT/AMH test last week and we are going in next week to discuss things with the consultant and take things from there.

I am very lucky in that I already have a 17 month old little boy who is the light of my life (he was conceived by IUI after ttc naturally for over 3 years).  I then fell pregnant naturally in January but sadly had a mc at 10 weeks.  I was devastated.  Then I had a round of IUI and again fell pregnant but mc at 7 weeks.  So we are giving IVF a go, hoping that this will give us a happier ending.  We've said we'll give it til the end of the year to try for another baby and if it doesn't happen, then I've got to move on (I'm 40).  It's so all consuming isn't it, takes over your every waking thought!

Anyway, I'm both excited and terrified about the thought of having IVF, it's quite daunting and there is such a lot of info to take in, I feel confused already   I'll look forwards to chatting with you all and getting to know you all.  Hopefully there'll be lots of happy endings for everyone


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi Hellypoo - and welcome! Can I advise you to have basic immunes such as thrombophilia screening before ANY ivf. I wish i had. Despite the fact you had your baby, it might have triggered high NK cells, so i would also get those checked. Yes it costs money, but def worth it at the start in case that is what has casued MC. xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi masiecat  oh I am so so sorry to hear it hadn't gone to plan  Hope you will look after yourself and you will take your time to try again  

Hi hellypoo  welcome and yes hope3 is right you should think about having immune testing as you had few MC 

Hope3  hope your well

Nothing much yapping apart from very very heavy period  had finish using all my thick pad in 5 hour  feel like I had MC if you know what I mean  what that all about  it that normal when hitting to 40 or do you think I should tell my GP

Becky7 xx


----------



## Mrs Bea

MasieCat - So sorry to hear your news.  I really feel for you.  Sending you lots of  

Mrs Bea xx


----------



## Mrs Bea

Hello Hellypoo and welcome.  Not long to go now until your appointment.  Welcome to this mad roller coaster of a journey!!

Hi Becky7 - So sorry you are having a tough AF.  I would suggest if you are concerned then to talk it over with your GP to put your mind at rest.  

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  I got a bit of a fright today, found a bit of blood when I wiped (sorry for TMI) and this is the first time this has happened before EC.  Made a call to the clinic who said its likely that due to my high level of hormones, this could have affected the cervix.  There is nothing they can do until I go in on Monday for EC.  This process is not easy!  A little worried.

Take care. xx


----------



## Lexajoy

Hi Everyone,

*Mrs Bea* - we're both up for the egg-laying on Monday then! Lots of luck hun, hope we get some eggies. I will be thinking of you    

*Maisie* - thanks for the update, is it better not to have sedation then? It's sounds like it was ok. I've been through much worse than that. So sorry they haven't fertilised, could it still happen? How many hours does it take? 

*Hope* - I haven't experienced the pain you mention although having had very severe endo, I think my pain threshold is quite high now. I do get extremely hurty boobs though 

*Hellypoo* - welcome hun, looking forward to chatting with you. Good luck with your tx  

*Becky* - hi love how are you?

  to anyone I've missed

Lexa XX


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi and thanks for all of your kind replies.  I know it's hard to know what to say in this kind of situation.

Lexajoy - Re the sedation - I think it's a personal choice.  I just thought I'd let people know exactly what it was like without (bear in mind though that I didn't have many follies so it didn't take that long - less than a minute for the big ripe folliies, longer for the smaller ones as they are harder to try and harvest from).  If you are considering it, maybe they can do what they did with me and put a needle in ready to put in some sedation in case you need it.
As far as the fertilization goes, they said when they called that they would have expected something to happen between 8:00 and 10:00 this morning (they phoned first at 9:30 and then 1 p.m.).  Don't know what they do with it after that (not sure I should think about it).

MrsBea - Not surprised you are worried, but you soon learn pretty much anything can happen in this flippin' process   .  As long as the clinic say it's OK, I'm sure it's fine

Becky - Poor you - that AF sounds grim.  I'm sure things 'down there' do start to change when you get to this time of life.  I suppose hormones are doign slightly different stuff each month and maybe something made your lining extra thick this time.  Have you thought about using a Mooncup if pads are a bit grim.  I have been using one for about 2 years and once you get the hang of it it is so much better than using pads or tampons.  

Hellypoo - Hello and welcome!  This is my favourite thread.  You are right - it is nice to chat with people of your own age.  I think it is easier for us to understand the specific issues there are for us.  Best of luck with your IVF.

OK - I'll be off now - DH has been taking very good care of me today and has just made Strogonoff for tea so I'd better ditch the laptop and eat it!!

Love to all.
A-M
xx


----------



## Lexajoy

MaisieCat, I'm really sorry it didn't work out for you this time.I wish you lots of luck for the future, whether you decide to keep trying or not. Remember we are all here for you if you want to chat    
Thank you for the info, I've only got 4 follies ready so I am considering going without

Lexa xx


----------



## Lexajoy

*Mish3434 btw to answer your question, no you are not to old for him  but you'll have to get in line *


----------



## hopehopehope

Maisiecat - am so sorrry, i didn't see your post earlier. DId they do ICSI  or was it IVF. When I went to Athens Peny said she would only do a natural cycel for me with NO stimms now as she thought any stimms including clomid would damage my ancient eggs. Perhaps you could think of that (3k_) if money affords? (My life is now a constant cycle of living on nothing so i can save every penny for more and more treamtent, i think nothing of £2500 fo tests, but refuse to pay £2 for a coffee)

Becky - i've gone the other way, after a few months of heavy periods when i was about 33 i took agnus castus, since then periods have got lighter and lighter. Only last 2 to  2 1/2 days. 

Maisie - where can you buy a moon cup?


----------



## Mish3434

Lexajoy said:


> *Mish3434 btw to answer your question, no you are not to old for him  but you'll have to get in line  *


  Surely I must be near the front now, been waiting ages


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hope3, you can get Mooncaps at Boots. 

Maisiecat    so sorry.  Your follow up appointment will help you with answers.

D,  twins so happy for you and DH. 

Kuki, good luck with FET. DH prob just trying to be strong for you. You just look after yourself. Keep stress free as much as possible. I still have accupuncture.

Hi to all newbies. Good luck with your treatments.  X


----------



## urbangirl

Maisiecat, for EC do you mean you had the needle in for sedation but didn't use any in the end?  I'm interested because I don't like sedation either.

Re neither eggs fertilising, it is so disappointing but your clinic gave you a reason?  My clinic were really vague actually and muttered things about 'egg quality' but when I pressed them they admitted that there was nothing wrong with the eggs, just too little and I took that info with me to the next clinic and insisted on doing things differently and got a much better result.  IVF is such a process and you need to work though a few different protocols until you find the one that works for you, unless you're in the super lucky minority and they get it right first time. So, don't be down the right fix is out there waiting for all of us!

Hello to everyone else, goodness, I just can't keep track of everyone...


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
I went to see a friend of mine and she did cofee reading for me. And there were my twins on the cup and plate.. I will be getting pregnant to twins. But she kept saying she does not know about giving birth to twins.. So probably it will be another m/c for us..
I need to keep positive and believe I am going to get pregnant..
We are off on wed.. Will talk to you all from Turkey next. 

Carnivaldiva, good luck for tomorrow's scan.. Come and tell us..  

Massiecat, I am so very sorry.. I can imagine how you are feeling.. Heartbroken.. Get stronger and keep on fighting..    

Hope*3, having LIT at Dr. Gorgy's.. Really not looking forward to it.. Now I know how much it hursts. Intralipids I am going to get it done in Turkey.. Not sure how much it will cost but can tell you not 350 pounds each.. 

Be kind to yourselves..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hi all.  Back in the office.  Have been on jury service for last 2 weeks.  My office is a tip.  Hate to think of the condition it will be in after maternity leave.

Scan all went well.  My due date has now changed from 1st Feb 2012 to 24th Jan 2012.  I'm so relieved to se baby on the screen.  My next scan is scheduled for September.

Now I'm back I'll be able to contribute more.  My love to all xx


----------



## Gladys07

Moening ladies,

quickie from em again. sorry.

Maisie cat -      so sorry hon as the others have said, hopefully they will be able to give you answers as to why so you don't have to go through that again.

CD - Wowee they have brought it forward, I can imagine the relief once you see the screen.

Kuki - Don't read toooooo much into those readings plus it may just mean you will give birth to one.. I have hope for you, believe it!!!

Love to you all..

Dxx


----------



## Lexajoy

Just got home from EC, or rather non EC. No eggs at all    don't know what to do now, am devastated


----------



## BECKY7

Oh lexajoy  oh I am so so sorry  as I don't really know what to say  but as it your 1st IVF  so next time they may use different drug for you to get more growing egg  so don't lose hope and hope you still try again for 2nd IVF

Kuki2010  that great to hear re coffee re twin  but try not to read too much as I believe in birth sign and I believe it Gemini turn to get pregnant as loads of Pisces have been pregnant or had a babys  as I am a Gemini and I believe it is my turn for it to work with all the drugs I am and will be taking lol.

Carn  that great to hear your having your baby a week early.

My AF are a lot lighter  phew  god know whatbthat all about  am day 4 of the pill and am waiting for my appointment for saline.

Hi to everyone I have miss
going for a nap soon as just be dog walking for hour and half 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Mrs Bea

Oh Lexajoy, I'm so sorry.  No words can help ease the pain.  This process can be so cruel at times.  As Becky7 said, don't lose hope and see what your consultant has to say.  We are here if you need to talk.  Sending you lots of  hugs. xx


----------



## Mrs Bea

Just a quick update from me, we had our EC today, not been home long.  We have 3 eggs, which is the lowest we've ever had and feel quite numb and emotional as for our previous attempts we had 8, 11, 13 and 6.  Reality of our situation has kicked in now and this is our last chance.  It's a waiting game now and we should get our update on Wednesday morning.  Keeping everything crossed and praying     we have an embie       

Take care everyone. xx


----------



## Gladys07

Mrs Bea _ I am praying for lots of Barry white love in teh lab to give you beautiful embies, 

dx


----------



## Mrs Bea

Thank you Gladys x


----------



## SandraG

hi to everyone

wow ive missed so much as had a busy weekend and could not get on here so im sorry if i miss people out that have had news.

Maisie - really sorry to hear that your eggs did not fertilize    IVF is so cruel you go through all those injections and put in all that hope and then at the final hurdel we fall.  I hope you and your husband are able to pick yourselves up and dust yourselves down    

Lezajoy - no eggs    oh my god i cant believe that, its so unfair,    

Hellypoo - welcome  

Carnivaldiva - Ohhhh a baby in Jan how wonderful, you are truely blessed   

Mrs Bea - 3 eggs  whoo hoo   ;   fingers and toes crossed for you   

Hi To everyone else and sending love as usual     

My update is, 8 follies found today ranging from 20mm -15mm and my egg collection is wednesday at 10am so going to stim inject tonight at 2330 so fingers crossed for myself as well


----------



## Lexajoy

Hey everyone, keep thinking I'm all cried out but then I start again 

*Becky7* - thank you, this was my only funded cycle which I had to fight for a year for. They gave it to me due to poor advice and the wrong treatment before I was 40. Having got no eggs I don't know if it's worth the very high cost to pay privately as they were really negative today, I had to have the highest dose so the drugs would be astronomical. Can't decide whether to try again with mine or go for ED but that would have to be abroad. Wish I knew what the other treatment options are but got to wait until Friday

*Mrs Bea *- thanks and don't be too upset with 3, as they say it only takes one 

*Sandra* - thanks and lots of luck for yours on Wednesday 

*Gladys* and *Carnival diva* - I'm so down today, I could do with something to help me get some hope back. Would you mind explaining what your treatment was (programme/drugs) so I am a bit informed on what other options are when I see the consultant on Friday. She was very negative with me today and wasn't at all surprised I didn't get any eggs. My AMH is 2.5. thanks

Lexa x


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Lexa

I have same AMH as you so don't get down, I will PM you 

Dxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

lex, I've pm you as well.  I feel I need to reiterate that my last cycle was a combination of own eggs and donor. No matter what, the baby is mine and I will be the mother.  It's just that the tandem meant I could try one last time with my own eggs.

So sorry for all the disappointment here at the moment, but we will all get our chance of motherhood.


----------



## urbangirl

Lexa, my amh is far worse than yours and I got seven eggs (though just a few fertilised) after having practically none the first time.  The problem is probably with their ill thought out amateurish protocol, so take no notice.  Do some research around FF and you'll find your way.  I would say 95% of the reason I didn't get a successful pregnancy up till now is down to naievely believing what the so-called experts told me.  Now I know that half of them are stumbling around in the dark and hoping it works!  I told them what I wanted to do for my last cycle, and they didn't want to do it my way, but stuff them, I got a better result than they did! If you can't afford a cycle here, think about abroad, it is far less of a rip off!  Rant over, sorry, but there are so many stories on FF about women being misdiagnosed and finally getting the last link in the puzzle when it's too late for OE adn it makes me  !!!


----------



## Lexajoy

Thanks so much for your support lovelies, it means such a lot, you have really picked me up  

Urbangirl - you did it on low stims? would you pm me what you had. What made you think that would work?

Hugs to you all

Lexa xx


----------



## urbangirl

I pm'd you


----------



## jo8

Hi Ladies

Lots to catch up on & some sad news out there

Maisecat - so sorry you didn't get any fertilisation - after you've had time to recover do you think you will give it another go with a different protocol/clinic as Urban girl has said it can be very different on different cycles. You have to do whatever feels right for you at the right time    

Lexajoy -    how gutting to go through the whole cycle and get nothing. Your AMH is not that diastrous - mine is half that on my last cycle I got 5 eggs so it is really just about finding the right stims (or even natural cycle) for your body. Have your clinic offered you any ideas about what has happened -did you stim for a long time as noticed you started with more follies then the number decreased? Crying is all part of the healing process - you will stop eventually but its good for you at the minute IMO  

D - fabby news on the scan -so pleased for you - bet you were in shock!!

CD - really pleased your scan was good too - how many weeks are you now as you haven't a ticker so loosing track

HHH - think you asked about pains weekl before AF - I've been getting that for last year too and bizarrely friend was saying same thing last week. Have had a month of acupuncture (not a whole month - 4 sessions) and have to say this month it feels better so maybe a hormonal thing?

Mrs Bea - try not to think about numbers - easier said than done I know - hope you get a 100% phonecall tomorrow
Sandra - good luck for the ec on Wed    

Kuki - hope the trip to Turkey goes well - never heard of coffee readings before?

Urbangirl - loosing track a bit - where are you up to in your cycle - assume your on 2ww?
Sarah Essex - hope its going well if you're reading    

PN -  don't know if you are still reading - hope you've had a good holiday and have follow up sorted out

Hi to Poppy, Di, Justine, Becky and anyone I've missed

AFM - scan on Thurs - convinced myself cyst has gone  so will be gutted if it hasn't.

Jo 8 x


----------



## Lexajoy

Hello Jo

I stimmed on 450iu of Gonal for 15 days, they started me on the Cetrocide on day 10. I am not at all sure about follicle count, they weren't very open about numbers and sizes in general and it always felt very rushed. I kind of had to do a quick count from the screen myself and from the chart they filled in. They didn't talk it through really. I had a different nurse each time and I don't think hey all had the same ability with the US. Sort of felt like a production line if you know what I mean.

Can you explain what you mean by natural cycle? I'm seeing them on Friday but whenever I ask them questions they always seem really vague  

Thanks for your support, it means a lot  

L x


----------



## kizzymouse

I haven't been very good at keeping up on this thread lately - its got so busy - just wanted to send everyone a hug    and some positive vibes


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hi Kizzy.  Bet Molly is keeping you busy.  How's it all going?

Jo, good luck with next scan.  Maybe your cyst has gone.  I think mine has, forgot to mention yesterday to sonographer, but as he didn't bring it up I assume it has.

Mrs bea, Jo is right.  It's not the number of follicles that count.  We only need one egg and sperm for the magic to happen.

Lexa, I've pm you.  Hope info helps.

If you're reading Lindz, hope you're ok.  Not  seen you on here for a while.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM I'm 13 weeks pregnant.  Will try and get a tracker up.  Baby is now due 24th Jan 2012.  I sometimes feel a little fluttering sensation in my tummy.  My upper back hurts and can't get comfortable in bed. 
So tempted to put my feather bed back on top of mattress, but last time I used it it was cooking me and I'd wake up wet with sweat and had to change my bed clothes twice a day and nightie.  Got myself worked up as thought I was !!!  the only upside is that I'd fall asleep within half an hour of getting into bed.


----------



## conti.ariel

Good Morning Lexajoy,

First of all I would like to tell you how brave are you and the other ladies who are formed your site. You all have been  going through very tough difficulties but you keep yourselves strong.

I am sorry for the last EC, I am going to have mine shortly for the first time therefore I cannot say that I fully understand your situation. Moreover, you have all my sympathy. 

Yours,

Ariel


----------



## LJyorkshire

Lexajoy - I'm so sorry, how awful for you..its what we all dread. There ARE other options for trying increase egg quantity and quality (DHEA, Co-Enzyme Q-10, Apimist) so don't give up. Sounds like you need a specialist clinic for poor-responders. Doesn't sounds right though that you had 4 follies with 2 in the wings and they couldn't even recover one egg - sounds like they got their timing wrong - when did you do trigger (normally 36 hours before EC). Did you have the consultant extracting them who'd done your initial consultation? Don't be afraid to probe them in your review - what size were the follies etc. Its YOUR cycle and they need to give you answers even if they seem reluctant. Take Care of yourself Honey

Mrs Bea - keeping verything crossed that you have some perfect embies in the morning

LJ x


----------



## Hellypoo

I'm sorry your EC wasn't successful Lexajoy.  I do hope your doctors can offer you some good advice and some hope for next time.

Well I met with the consultant at CRGH today and unfortunately I've got to wait for another cycle before we start IVF (I had a mc a month ago).  Got the results of my ORT/AMH tests - bit   as not totally sure what the numbers mean!  But basically I've got 10 follicles (5 each side), FSH levels 9.4 and AMH levels 8.82 (he said this level is ideally above 15).  He said the results were ok.  Can anyone enlighten me on these numbers?  So anyway, we'll ttc naturally this month and start the IVF next month.  Am feeling slightly more positive about things today.


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

Sorry not been about much, but not much happening. Many thanks for all the kind wishes regarding my (.) scare.

Gladys – well done lady, twins! Yahoo!

Habuiah – sorry hun for the BFN. Look after yourself.

Lexa – so sorry this has happened for you. My BF went through exactly the same 2 years ago, she was 39 at the time. She had DE this time last year and now has beautiful twin girls. Upwards and forwards!

CD and Poppy – where is the time going? Doesn’t seem 5 minutes since you were both having TX. Hope you are both enjoying the PG.

Kuki – good luck with EC. Hope all goes to plan.

Mrs Bea – It only takes one good egg and remember quality not quantity. We always want more but I’ve only had 3 eggs per cycle, but all fertilised. FX for your phonecall tomorrow.

SandraG  - good luck with EC tomorrow.

Jo-8 – FX cyst has gone and you can move forward to TX.

Hi to Justine, Hopex3, hope25, Jo-11 LJ Yorkshire, Sarah essex, Neema and any I’ve missed.

Hi to all the newbies on here, although most of you aren’t new any more!

AFM – no news on any of the tests yet! So still in limbo. I’m going to phone again at the end of the week.
My neighbour who had her TX with DE at the same time as me has had another set back. They have waited a whole year for another donor and was all ready to go when her smear came back as abnormal and she now has to wait until Jan. I’m totally gutted for her and her DH. So may set back! But shows how strong we are that we keep going!


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Friends,
We are off to Istanbul tonight.
Wishing lots and lots of luck to you all.
Will try to log in over the weekend to see how you all doing.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kuki, sending you loads of     for your treatment. Hope you have a good flight out and it all works out


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya kuki  have great ti e and good luck and enjoy 
Becky7 xx


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Wow such a lot going on I'm struggling to keep up. Have been working manically the last few days before having the rest of the week off with DS.

Kuki - can't believe how quick that came around. Wishing you so much luck for your FET   Let us know how you get on   x

CD - fab news on your scan - so pleased for you  Always good when they bring your dates forward  How are you feeling now? I did a few sessions with the osteo for my back and its miles better x

Gladys/Dee - wow that's just amazing news - huge congrats!  How are you feeling - any symptoms?

Maisie - I'm so sorry honey  You must be gutted  Take care of yourself & DH xx

Di - sorry those tests are taking forever - talk about testing your patience  Your poor neighbour 

Hellypoo - all those results sound really promising to me . I think it would be more unusual for any of us over 40s to have an AMH as high as 15 unless they have PCO. My AMH was pretty similar to yours although my FSH was a lot higher (lower is better on that one!). Good luck for your tx 

LJ - how are you doing honey? How are all the meds & supplements going? When are you hoping to cycle again?  x

Ariel - hello & sending you lots of luck for EC 

Kizzy - lovely to hear from you - hope all is good with you & Mollie x

Lexajoy - I'm so sorry, you must be devastated  As the other ladies have said there are def things that can be done and your AMH isn't that bad. Its worth querying the amount of meds in the trigger shot and the size of the follies etc. I hate it when I get scanned by diff nurses as they tend to measure slightly differently which can cause all sorts of worries. I gave them the third degree on my last cycle re measurements, follies etc and insisted on an extra scan to check everything was def ready for EC - they probably thought I was a pain in the   but we invest so much in these cycles we're entitled to check everything is done properly 

Jo8 - so hoping your cyst has gone - good luck for your scan on Thurs  

Sandra - 8 follies is great - lots of luck for your EC, let us know how it goes  

Mrs Bea - congrats on your eggies - hope you got some good news today  

Becky - my AF have def got worse as I've got older but I've got endo as well which doesn't help - ironically they got lighter after doing IVF. Glad everthing seems to be getting back to normal 

Habuiah - hope you're ok honey 

Lindz - saw your post on Serum thread. I'm keeping everything possible crossed that the next tx is the one - great run of BFPs on there at the moment     xx

Love to everyone & hello to Justine, Jo_11, Neema, Sarah, Hope*3, Urbangirl and Hope25 - hope I haven't missed anyone, great there are so many of us! 

AFM - got my virus screen back and it was neg for slapped cheek virus but unfortunately I don't have immunity to it (most people do, GP said typical of me not to be!). Got repeat test in a week or so. Had our gender scan on Fri & we're expecting a little   - so excited & DS is over the moon as he's desperate to have a brother. xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Aww Poppy another little boy - lovely   
Me and Mollie are doing fine thanks - she is getting big now and really wants to be on the move!


----------



## poppy40

Ahh how cute Kizzy - she'll be crawling before you know it  x


----------



## Soccy

Hi all,

I hope you don't mind me joining you fellow oldies?  I'll be honest and have been lurking around here a bit recently, as my local thread has gone deathly quiet due to loads of bfp's or ladies moving on, so I feel a bit lonely and thought of making a new home for myself here, if you don't mind?  You all sound so friendly.

You'll see a summary of my history in my sig.  I'm just going through a 2nd round of IVF - we had e/c on the 15/7/2011 and e/t on the 18/7/2011 but we won't even make it anywhere near OTD, as I started to bleed on Sunday 24/7/2011 (6 days post transfer) with a full, heavy flow coming today.  I know it's game over!  I txt the unit earlier today, when I was bleeding but not as heavily as I am now but I was told to carry on with the pessaries (cyclogest) and to still test on otd.  Seriously, this bleeding can't be anything other than af, so I'm really not sure why I need to bother with the awful things any more?  Any suggestions why?  Another q - I thought that the pessaries were supposed to stop af - have I misunderstood?    

I know it's early and I need to get my head around this failure first but I'm already trying to work out our options and whether we possibly try tx at another centre, further away from home - we said from the start of this that we'd do 3 fresh cycles and that's it, so next time will be our very last go.

Another question - if you have frozen embies (or embie in our case!), do you have to/should you attempt a FET before another fresh cycle?  I guess not if you move tx centres? 

Also, we may have a nk cell problem - for which I have had intralipid a couple of weeks ago and (on consultant's advice) am taking baby aspirin daily.  Cons said that this was a cheaper/better option than nk tests.  Has anyone had nk testing and if so, where and what was the cost? 

I've always had a short luteal phase (i.e. I often ov on day 17 of cycle and af arrives on day 22).  I've mentioned this to the consultants time and time again but haven't really been taken seriously about it and was just told that IVF would overcome this issue, which, this time it clearly hasn't.  Does anyone else have a similar problem?  If so, how did you overcome this? 

I'm really, really sorry for the long me post and all the questions but I just had to get it off my chest!

I look forward to getting to know you all a bit better.  

xxx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Soccy,

Sorry to hear you've been through the mill  Will try & answer some of your questions and I'm sure the others will have lots of advice too.

So sorry about your last cycle - it may still be worth taking the meds & testing on OTD as one of my FF'ers was convinced her cycle had failed as she seemed to have AF in full force several days before OTD but she still got a BFP.

Re the cyclogest - as your natural cycles are quite short, it would be worth asking about prog in a different form - eg Gestone injections as it may be better absorbed or you may need it in addition to the cyclogest. I know some clinics will check for prog levels before tx and prescribe whichever form of it is best for you

Re clinics - not sure who you are with at the moment but it may be worth you getting a consultation with the ARGC or Lister which have good results with us over 40s & will tailor-make your tx and do a lot more testing before you try again

Re FET - you could get your frostie moved to another clinic if you wanted to do your FET elsewhere. It may not be worth using it until you've had more immunes/nk tests done though

Re NK testing - I haven't had this done myself so I'm sure the others will be able to advise. No harm to keep taking the asprin though

Re short luteal phase - it may be worth getting other clinics opinions on this and the tendancy to bleed before OTD

Take care & lots of luck   xx


----------



## hopehopehope

gosh - am away for a few days and it's all go on this thread!! Lexa - i have pm'd you, but in adddition..... where you on long protocol? it is normal for low AMH/older ladies to be on short protoclol without any downregging, then maybe you dont need 450?? i would ask that - where is your clinic

CD - wow time flies!!

soccy - i would do a test before you stop taking meds. 6 days after a 3 day transfer is early - i think maybe you need to talk about more prog support? i cant believe no-one listened to you about short luteul - a friend if mine had this problem and went to a clinic near leaomington spa who sorted it all out for her and she got her bfp within months after 5 years trying.  I have had treament abroad twice) then treamtent at lister, i found the treamtent abroad to cost about a sixth or the price of lister and be much better.PM me if you want details. 

poppy - alovely little boy  

Kuki - good luck   

helly - amh over 15 is normal when you're like 30! I spent ages looking for age related average amh scoreas and found at 41 it is around 7. Rarely ladies have ovaries that age slowly and will have an AMH above 15 after age 40, but this is rare. FSH under 10 is fine - E2 and FSH go hand in hand so it is important to look at them together - do you know what it is??

re early AF pains - no doctor seems to acknowledge it, i think it is really important and have self medicated my natural cycle this month with half a 400mg cyclogest every night, i still have the pains! i have read up a lot and am wondering whether it is prostoglandin levels all over the place as you age. i always wondered why PMT was called PRE MT when you got pains when period started..... i now realise after 4 years of pains 5-7 days before AF that it is cos you're crockety with pain that isnt enough to take pain killers for but goes on for ages!

Tomorrow mark 14 days since pos ovulation test stick, so expecting AF tom or Friday - boo hoo - all signs exactly as normal for AF to be about to arrive, praying things will take an about turn!!

Love to all


----------



## Lexajoy

Carnivaldiva – just wanted to say thanks again for your messages. I hope you have a calm and stress-free pregnancy, you must be sooo excited. I think it’s wonderful  

Ariel – thank you for your lovely message, I would not be so strong without all the wonderful support from everyone on here. I hope your EC goes well and you get lots of lovely eggs   

LJ – thank you too hun, I have got so much good advice from everyone, I really didn’t know where to start and everyone has been so helpful. I am really interested in ARGC they sound very good. I had the same consultant, I did the trigger exactly 36 hours before. I thought the trigger was to mature eggs you had in each follie but I had none to mature. Have I misunderstood this?  

Hellypoo – I am so sorry you have to delay your tx. For your age you have a pretty good AMH and as long as your fsh is less than 15, ideally less than 10, you have a good chance with tx  

Dyellowcar – thanks hun, I am going to give it one more go trying for my eggs then I think I will have to go with DE, mainly just cos of the cost really. I hope you get your results soon  

Kuki – lots of luck hun, hope all goes well  

Poppy – thanks love, I feel a bit better today, got to pick myself up and find the next step, no goos wallowing. That’s super news you are having a boy  

Soccy – hello, I’m sorry to hear your news. I’m sorry I can’t answer your questions as I didn’t even get to complete my tx. My guess would be that you should wait a month to let your body settle before having an FET but as Poppy says best to get the tests done first  

Hope – I was on short protocol. Took the pill for two months then the Gonal for 15 days. My clinic is in Colchester. I thought down-regging was just shutting down your own natural cycle which the pill does doesn’t it?  

Lex x


----------



## hopehopehope

lexa - down regging is when you sniff somethin to totall yshut off system - the protocol you followed is what you would have had a lister most likely.


----------



## urbangirl

Soccy, hope there's still a possibility it'll work out. 
-NK testing is blinking expensive, and then the treatment to follow is even more expense. You can go to Dr Gorgy or similar for a consult and have the tests done, or get your GP to write you a referral to TDL to get them to take the blood & then you save yourself the initial consultation fee and you could then just take your results with you to the consultant and go from there. Or,even cheaper, get the blood taken and courier it over to the US lab yourself. But if you're having intralipids anyway is it worth it, unless you would be prepared to take Humira if advised (£750 a shot!). Best to read *Agates A-Z* on the immunes thread, that will take you through the entire process including all the costs, and check the other threads for more detailed info.

Short luteal phase- I don't see how IVF would overcome that? Chinese herbs are meant to be good, there's a whole chapter on it in Randine Lewis's book.
Re clinics, I agree with Poppy, best to make it a good one. 
Hi to everyone!


----------



## LJyorkshire

Poppy - a blue one Yay!!  Hope rest of pg progresses easily for you..in answer to your question..

I am rattling with tablets and a bit spotty from DHEA but finally get going next week with HRT. Blood test bank hol Monday then if all ok stimming first week Sept. DH and I just booked fancy holiday today to Crete (with private pool!!)  just before tx starts. Hoping to be lovely and chilled ready for emotional wringer of treatment!  Metformin is the devil's work but my body slowly adjusting to it so trips to the loo less frequent! First intralipid booked for 18th August then will hvae one during stimms. Am amazingly feeling positive tiday like all this may help ..yesterday was in floods of tears that all pointless..hormones wappy already and not even on HRT yet!

Lexi - I think the trigger causes the follies to rupture and release eggs so if none there they won't release (sure my doc told me that about 80% of follies have eggs in so not sure what happened with you Hun ..hope you're ok?)

Love to all my 40+ FF buddies

LJ x


----------



## Gladys07

Morning

Poppy - Congrats on news of a boy xx  Slapped cheek?? Dare I ask?

LJ - Crete private pool sounds idyllic, enjoy and restore before the madness begins

Kuki - Sending you lots of       and thinking of you ,xxx

Di - Hoep you get the phone call son about the tests x

Hellypoo - Good luck in your   xx

Ariel - welcome and goo duck for your EC

CD - Wow 13 weeks!!!  Another milestone passed. xx

Jo 8 - Good luck for scan on thurs  i hope cyst has gone  

Hopehopehope - Hi x Good luck xx

Mrs - Bea -      news for you today xxx

Lexa - I hope you get some answers  soon so you can formulate an action plan.

Soccy - Welcome, I am sure there are many FF  who can help with your questions.

Kizzy - Mollie will have you run ragged soon 


Urbangirl, Becly - hi

All other FF I have missed sorry but still thinking of you


AFM - ladies I just wanted to apologise again for not been overly active on the thread at the mo, I have had 2 hours sleep each night since may and have had raised white blood cells since June and had another test last week and they have gone up again so  my body is still fighting something and I have no energy.  All my energy has been going on getting through a working day as  it has been so busy, poor OH only sees a zombie at mo  I also have a lovely face of cold sores now too.  I can't wait to get to  the blooming stage .  So whilst I am not active I am reading all your posts on my iphone over lunch and in my nocturnal moments and I promise to be more active soon.

Dxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

OMG Gladys .twins! No wonder your body is knackered! Congrats x


----------



## kizzymouse

Gladys - I don't think you can ever b e prepared for how tired pregnancy makes you - esp in the first 3 months - your body uses every amount of energy on making the placenta - rest rest rest!!!!


----------



## Mrs Bea

Hi Ladies.  Just a few personals from me.  Hope you understand.

MasieCat - how are you doing, hun?  Sending you  

Lexa -- How are you feeling now?  I know you've asked some of the ladies for information, I may be doing this too.  Sending you  

SandraG - Hope your EC went well today and   you have some lovely eggs.

Gladys - This journey never ends!  You must be shattered.  As kizzy says, rest!  Think you could do with a   too.

Hope -   AF stays away.

AFM, thank you for all your    and kind words of support, it means so much.  We received our phone call today.  Not good news.  We were told 2 out of the 3 eggs fertilised but they haven't cleaved, they are at stage 1 cell instead of stage 2 to 4.  They are neither an egg or an embryo.  The embryologist said this is the first time this has happened to us, as our other cycles have got to the next cell stage within this timescale.  If they did catch up, then the chance of it leading to a pregnancy is small.  This is a nightmare.  We are going to get another call in the morning to see if things have developed.  We know there is a very small glimmer of hope, but how do you keep positive with your feet firmly on the ground, knowing this is the end of our IVF journey?  I suppose as there is still a chance, however small, you have to clutch at that thought     .  We feel like we are in no mans land.  I can't stop crying and keep blaming myself. It hasn't sunk in yet for DH, he is holding on to the glimmer of hope.  Such a dramatic change from our last cycle in February (8 eggs, 4 embryos) to 3 eggs.  Now for another restless day and night.  

Take care xx


----------



## dyellowcar

hi ladies  just a quick one from my phone.  Mrs bea sorry about you bad news. hope something happens for you.      soccy  i really feel for you as i only got to 7dpt on both my cycles. i felt really cheated both times cos didn't make it to 2nd week. i don't think the progesteron stops af. no consolation tho. fx you have a surprise bfp but think we know the witch when she shows. x      cd  any chance you could pm me the details of your clinic as I'm quite interested in doing a tandem cycle after our tests are back. just need to persuade dh.    love to all Di x X  Xa


----------



## Lexajoy

Oh Mrs Bea I am so sorry to hear your news. Don't give up hope yet pet, there's still a chance they will develop. I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you get a good phone call tomorrow. I am thinking of you     

Gladys take care of yourself and get as much rest as you can

I have decided I am going to ask for a consult at ARGC so I've filled in the application and I've just been on a supplement shopping spree  . At least it feels like I've done something today


----------



## SandraG

Hi Ladies

Sorry to just jump in with no personal comments but feeling a bit down after agg collection.  Out of the 8 follies we only got 2 eggs really would have liked to have got at least 4 to give us some chance.  Anyway i wait phone call tomorrow to find out if any thing happened and as they say it only takes one.     

Love and best wishes to you all and i will get back to personals later
much love


----------



## carnivaldiva

Socy, don't stop taking meds.  Keep taking them and sometimes increasing cyclogest does help. I had light bleeding early on and taking the extra pessary really did help.   
it's nothing serious.

Mrs Bea, praying for better news for tomorrow.  Please stop blaming yourself.  Every cycle is different.  Sending      .

Sandra G, when I cycled last October I got 2 eggs out of only 3 follicles and both fertilised.     for eggs and DH contribution to get jiggy.

Dyellowcar, I've pm you the Dogus thread that's on FF.  If you want any more info I'll tell you anything that I know.

D, I only get about 4 hours sleep a night.  Makes no odds how early or late I go to bed!!  Shattered all the time, but only sick a couple of times a week.  Like Kizzy says, rest when you can.  I'm still taking CoQ10 & DHA as well as baby aspirin & Zita West Vits.  I have skin like a lizzard.  Dry face (have always been on a oily side in the past), terrible scalp & body.  I feel like I'm shredding my skin constantly.  Make sure you keep hydrated and drink loads of water.

My love to all.  Has anyone heard from Justine or Lindz?


----------



## Hellypoo

Huge hugs to Mrs Bea, wishing you all the luck in the world that tomorrow brings some good news.

SandraG - yes as they say, it only takes one, so got everything crossed for you too.

Such wonderful news you are expecting twins Gladys.  Pregnancy is knackering, I used to be exhaused in the evenings and I was only carrying one!

Thanks for all the nice welcoming replies.  It's such an emotional rollercoaster isn't it.  One day I'm feeling positive, the next I'm down, it just takes over all your thoughts.  Seems like everyone else I know is falling pregnant and I'm trying to think nice happy thoughts but I just want to scream it's not fair, why isn't it me?!  And all the waiting, always seem to be waiting, and I am very impatient  Oh well, I've got another 2.5 weeks til we can start our first IVF.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Welcome and goodluck Hellypoo.  I used to (and still do) cry when I see pregnant women. Stay positive, stay calm, rest as much as possible and all the best for when you start your treatment


----------



## MaisieCat

Wow this thread has got busy all of a sudden - and I only stayed away for a few days! Such a shame there is so much sad news at the moment though.
I've done a mini-marathon of personals and have tried not to miss anyone, but I am bound to have done so, so sorry in advance!

*Lexajoy* - Oh you poor thing - I'm so sorry. I honestly thought things were looking good for you. I can totally imagine how you feel, having been told I had no follies at all on one of my earlier scans - I honestly believed I wasn't going to get any eggs either. The others are right, if you are able to have another go, they should be able to adjust the drug regime - also at our age every month is different (I suppose that's a big part of what makes it so difficult for us). Sending hugs. xx
*HHH* - No they didn't do ISCI, although we had agreed beforehand that they would do it if DH's sample wasn't good enough. Of course now I'm wondering whether we shoudl have got them to do it anyway. It's interesting what you say about having a cycle with no stimms - I just wonder whether I'd produce anything at all. This cycle cost us just over £3k (we got £700 back because we didn't get to ET stage). Fortunately for us it isn't really the money (yet!), but DH is quite sceptical about paying for all sorts of different tests and things. This whole thing is such a minefield isn't it - so many choices to make and it is hard to know whether to just trust one consultant or fork out huge sums for second opinions, different tests or treatments. A little part of me tells me it is just 'nature's way', but that doesn't stop me from wanting my own child with my DH.
Oh - and the mooncup - you can get them in Boots, as carnivaldiva said, and you can get them online easily too. Have a look at http://www.mooncup.co.uk/ if your are interested.
*urbangirl* - Thanks for that advice. No, we haven't been given a reason - we were told the consultant would go through it with us at our follow-up consultation. Unfortunately He can't fit us in before he goes on holiday so we're going to have to wait until after he gets back on 18 August!! I think it's fair to say I'm a bit cheesed off about it TBH.
As for the sedation - yes I did mean they put a needle in ready for the sedation drug and had it on standby just in case. Oh and I totally agre with your little 'rant' BTW. 
*Kuki* - Hope things are going well in Turkey and you had a pleasant journey.
*carnivaldiva* - Great news about your scan - that's one hurdle over. Bet you can't wait for the next one. Hadn't realised your last cycle was a 'tandem' one - didn't even know you could do that.
*Becky* - Re Birth signs - not sure you'll want to hear this, but I'm a Gemini too. Maybe I can get another go in time for it still to be my turn.
*Mrs Bea* - Oh crikey. Sorry to hear about your eggs. It's horrible to have to wait for another call as it just prolongs the agony. We had to wait again because they called us to say 'no ferilisation', but then said they would give it another couple of hours and call us again. You just don't know whether to try and stay positive or prepare yourself for the worst, do you?
*SandraG* - So sorry you have had a disappointing EC. Got my fingers crossed for you for that scary call in the morning.
*Jo8* - Thanks for the kind message. Still don't know what we'll do yet, apart from waiting for our flippin' follow-up appt!
*Hellypoo* - Welcome and good luck for your upcoming tx. You are SO right about the waiting!!

Well, I really must go - having trouble keeping my eyes open and it's only 4:30. Very jealous of the real 'Maisie' who is curled up fast asleep on her big cushion by the window - rather feel like joining her!

Love to all
A-M
xx


----------



## SandraG

Hi again to all
Feeling abit more positive now and decided what will be will be and its out of my hands now.

Carnivaldiva - your comment was just what the doctor ordered, many thanks for that, they may both fertilize who knows it does happen and your evidence of that.  

Mrs Bea - Im keeping everything crossed for you for better news tomorrow, its never ending isnt it, you get through EC, then wait to see what happens day by day and even if you do make it to ET you wait another 2 wks for more news.  I suppose it only ever feels worth while if you get a BFP which is what we all prayer for so ill say one for you and you DH tonight.  

Hellypoo - welcome and i hope you 2 1/2 week wait to start treatment is a speedy one  

Maisiecat - Thanks for the support, I hope you are bearing up and that your DH is supporting you.

To everyone else, possitive energy to you all   

much love 
sandraG


----------



## conti.ariel

Good Morning Poppy,

Thanks for your interest, I would like to congratulate for the boy that you are expecting. It is priceless your solicitude for the other ladies when you must be delighted with your pregnancy.

You and all the other valorous ladies who participate in the site are exemplary.  

I will communicate the results of my EC promptly. Regards,

Ariel


----------



## BECKY7

Hi everyone  hope you all are doing well.

Finally I got the date for saline scan wash on Monday   Has anyone done that and I want to know whether it hurt or uncomfortable .

Becky7 xx


----------



## Angel10

Hello ladies - would you mind if I joined you? Had EC yesterday and the 3 little eggs we had didn't manage to fertilise     feeling old and   useless - would value some cheering up and some positive stories - sorry to come on here feeling sorry for myself!!


----------



## Mrs Bea

Hi ladies

Thank you for all your replies, positive thoughts and prayers, it means so much.  

Whoo Hoo - I'm PUPO!!    .  We got our phone call this morning and what a difference a day makes!  We now have 2 official embryos, one at 3 stage cell, below grade 3 (4 being the highest grade) and the other at 6 stage cell, grade 2-3, with fragmentation.  The stage 3 embie is still behind (should be at 6-8 stage cell today), but when we went for ET, it had increased to 4 stage cell.  They are fighters  .  We know our chances of a BFP are reduced and also with the fragmentation of one embie, but they never said never and have known of BFP's in similar embryos.  Where there is hope..... These past 3 days have been one of the longest times of our lives - so much for being stress free!  Lots of     

Wanted to do some personals, as it's been a difficult week and not been up to it.  To anyone I've missed, I hope things are going well with you.
Ariel - Not sure when your EC is.  Fx it all goes well and praying for some lovely eggs  
SandraG - How are you today?  This is so difficult isn't it?  Praying you get some good news   .  Sending you lots of   and I'll be saying a prayer for you too  
MaisieCat - I'm sorry to hear that you've to wait for your follow up appointment.  Another waiting game!  We are here for you.  Sending you  
Kuki - Hope all is going well in Turkey.  Wishing you all the best.
Carnivaldiva - Thank you.  You are so right, each cycle is different.  Never give up hope!  Sorry you are only having limited sleep.  Are you able to get any rest during the day?
Hellypoo - Hopefully the next 2.5 weeks will fly by!  It's as if we wish our lives away, this waiting game!  Our clinic is in the same building as the maternity section and we saw several pregnant women before going in to ET.  On the way out a new mum was waiting to take her new bundle of joy home.  Thankfully I was on cloud nine making it to ET, after yesterday's news, and tried to stay focused on us, otherwise I'd be driving myself even more  .  It is so hard.
Lexa - How are you today?  Glad you have a plan.  This is so difficult.  Keep us posted what ARGC say.  Sending you hugs 
Dyellowcar - Hope you don't have to wait long for your results 
LJ - Your holiday to Crete sounds great, and how nice to go before your tx starts.  As you say hopefully you'll be chilled and also have lots of vit D.  Oh yes, the good and bad days, it's great, isn't it??!!!!
Welcome Soccy - So sorry to hear your news.  I would also say don't stop taking your meds.  Sending you    and  
Poppy40 - Wonderful news you are expecting a boy and pleased your DS wants a brother.  I'm so pleased.
Habuiah - Hope you are doing ok.  Sending  
Becky7 - Good luck for Monday, hope it goes well.  I can't help with your question, sorry.
Welcome Angel10 - This process is so difficult.  You've come to a lovely thread.  Sending you  

Bye for now. xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Oh Angel, I have just been through pretty much the same myself (EC 22/7 - 2 eggs - no fertilisation) and I know how devastating it is.

We have just managed to get a follow-up appointment with the other consultant at our clinic for next Wednesday.  It isn't ideal, but we just could not bear to wait another month for some answers.  On the bright side - a second person casting their eye over things and hearing what we have to say might be good I suppose.

Have you been able to get a follow-up appointment yet so you can find out what may have gone wrong?

Big hugs.
A-M
xx


----------



## hopehopehope

feeling very sorry ofr self as i can feel Af coming (today or tomorrow) and my next door neighbour (attached side) came round today to say his daughter who is pregnant is coming to live with them with her otehr child, so i will be able to hear babies crying. I couldn't even say anything to him, i just smiled weakly, said thanks and shut the door. I am going to be trapped in my barren house hearing other peoples happiness. THis is going to kill me. I can't even bear to tell Dh as i know he wont understand.  Sorry no personals. But love to everyone . xx


----------



## Angel10

Maisiecat - oh i am so sorry you have been through the same - its   isnt it! i never thought this would happen - all the way through i have been worried about ohss but never thought we wouldnt even get a chance at putting an embie back - we had a little frostie thawed out, but had a call today saying it hadn't made it - so doubly gutted today      waiting for appointment for follow up - perhaps that will explain a few things   




Mrs Bea - congrats on being PUPO     






Hope - hunni i know we dont know each other but your post pained me so much - I am so sorry that you are feeling the way you do lovey - just wanted to send you the biggest


----------



## kizzymouse

Sending you all positive thoughts     


Good luck for your FET Kuki


----------



## SandraG

Hi everyone

thanks for all your prayers and thoughts and it clearly helped as both my eggs fertilized,  i am having ET in the morning.  I cant believe it only 2 eggs and both fertilized i just need them to cling on for dear life for the next two weeks    

Angel10 - welcome and i hope this gives you some hope that only a small amount of eggs can still make a difference.

Mrs Bea -  Thanks for your support and tomorrow i hope to be joing you in the PUPO club   .  Good luck for the next 2 weeks and i am sending you sticky vibes for your beans to cling on    

I hope everyone else is doing ok, its been a busy week on here bringing good and sad news but no matter what news has been told its been a lovely week seeing all the love and support that goes on here. xxxx

much love as always
sandra x


----------



## lolfactor

Sorry - another newbie!  

Am on the mumsnet Feisty, Fabulous 40+ thread and they've recommended I come here too, as I've just booked an initial consultation at Create in Wimbledon.  

My charts, stats and levels are all fine - except my AMH which was in the 'very poor' category according to the Zita West clinic - hardly surprising as I'm 45.  I had a miscarriage in Feb, so know I'm still fertile.  Has anyone else tried the natural ivf?  Is it worth a shot?  And will they simply talk me into donor eggs?  Is anyone else in this position?  

Yours, nervously...


----------



## BECKY7

Hi everyone  hopefully anyone can help me but I am on the pill and I have started on last Friday 22nd on the 1st day of my period and I finish my period on Wednesday 27th which is the longest in a year and now this morning 30th I came on again  what that all about as I got saline scan on Monday and I am praying my funny period will stop by then  the only thing I have change is my med  baby aspirin and 5mg folic acid and the pill 

Hope you all have great weekend

Becky7 xx


----------



## SandraG

Hi Ladies

Well its official as of this morning i am PUPO.    Both embies made it to 8 cells and were grade 3 so i am now in God's hands.
Hold on tight little beanies    

Please send sticky thoughts and positive energy to Mrs Bea and I whilst we go through the 2WW    

welcome to lolfactor and Hi Becky7 -sorry i cant help with the answers to your questions but i bet there will be someone on here that can.

Much love 
Sandra xx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh Sandra  well done and great number and and grade  pls stick  and enjoy and thank you

Becky7 xx


----------



## Angel10

Sandra - that is great news - got everything crossed for the      


  - for Mrs Bea too


----------



## Mrs Bea

Hi Ladies

Angel10 - Thank you so much for your support.  How are you doing hun?  No words can ease the pain you are going through and I was so sorry to hear that your frostie never made it.  Hope your follow up appointment is soon.  Sending you  .

Sandra - Wonderful news about your embies, whoo hoo 2x8 cells grade 3!  I'm so pleased for you.  Thank you also for your kind words and support.  Praying that our embies are very sticky and lots of positiveness for this 2ww     .

Hope – How are you doing?  Praying that AF stayed away.  Sending you hugs   

Gladys and Carnivaldiva – Hope you are both managing to get some rest this weekend and catch up on your sleep.

Becky – Hi there, how are you doing?  Hope someone is able to answer your question for you soon.  Good luck for Monday.

MaisieCat – Pleased you have managed to get an earlier appointment and that you can have some answers very soon. Sending you hugs  

Lexa – How are you doing?  Thinking of you.  Sending you hugs  

Welcome lolfactor.  Sorry I can't be of any help and no doubt someone will be able to answer your question for you.

Hope everyone else is well and having a nice weekend.  Sending lots of    

Mrs Bea xx


----------



## Gladys07

Good luck Mrs Bea and Sandra


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hi lolfactor, I had dinner with a friend last week and she has a 45 year old friend who got pregnant naturally. Wishing you best of luck, but a lot of clinics might try to persuade you towards donor eggs    

Becky this last cycle I was told to take baby aspirin and filoc too. I think the aspirin helps with blood flow and lining. 

Congratulation s Sandra and Mrs Bea on being PUPO.  Sending you    and   for sticky embies and BFP results


----------



## Sezy

Just saying 'HI' and bookmarking ladies
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TamsinT

Hi Becky - I've bled almost constantly while taking the pill on both of my cycles.  Don't know why, but when I went for the pill scan my lining looked fine both times.
Hope this helps


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi ladies sorry no personals , emergency post from I phone.  Am on day 17 since ovulation. No af. Started taking half a cyclogest inthe last week of 2 ww, did last one on Thursday night As thought
I was about to start. But I haven't . Have had cramps since 7 days post ovulation . Tested neg with cheap
Test yesterday morning. Will test again Tom morning if no af. But what I need help with is ..... Should I return to taking the cycle just in case. I bled through with cycle on my first Ivf so am assuming it won't delay it unnecessarily    ??  PleAse reply with advice before bed time  !!


----------



## Lexajoy

Hi Girlies

*Sandra* - Congrats on being PUPO, lots of luck, hope they stay safe and sound. Lots of sticky vibes  

*Maisie* - hi love how are you doing? 

*Ariel* - how did your EC go?

*Becky* - good luck for your scan tomorrow, not sure what a saline scan is hun  

*Angel *- I'm so sorry to hear your news, things aren't going so well my end so I can't really give you a positive story but I am encouraged by the results at the ARGC in London. I am going for a consult and to have a look around. I think they are a bit more expensive but they do a lot more montoring and tests and they have much better results with our age group. I hope you find the strength to keep going hun 

Mrs Bea - woohoo, congrats on being Pupo, I am praying for you and that they grow strong and snug 

Lolfactor - hi hun welcome to the thread. Good luck with your consult at Create. I am looking into doing a natural cycle but you need to know that you are ovulating and at our age that may not happen every month. I was talking to my consultant about it and she said that the Clear Blue ovulation kits are pretty accurate so if you are getting a positive result from those, it's a good indication. It's also better if your cycle is fairly consistent month to month, they may have to monitor your cycle for more than one month to find out. There's no denying that DE may be best for us, it's certainly a better chance

Well I had a nearly 2 hour meeting with my consultant. She said the whole lab team were really surprised that all my follies were empty. She said she couldn't explain why and was really expecting to get at least 2 eggs. The 2 biggest follies were 30 and 28mm. There weren't even any egg cells that would indicate that maybe the trigger hadn't worked properly. She couldn't say whether the same tx would have the same results another time. No answers really. Am going to see what ARGC say

Hugs to all and lots of luck to the Pupo's
Lexa x


----------



## urbangirl

Hopehopehope-is your question whether you should take cyclogest just in case?  If you think you may be pregnant you probably should, it won't do you any harm, not as far as I know anyway.  I didn't get a hint of a double stripe till day 34 last time (okay, so mine didn't work out) so you never know.  But cyclogest can delay AF, I've had that happen as well. Hope that's helpful.


----------



## hopehopehope

Thanks urbangirl yes I do mean cyclogest.
I stopped taking it as I thought it might be delaying
Af, but as it has been 3days since I last used one
I am assuming it wasn't, will use again tonight just in case
And test Tom morning . I  ovulated on day 19 this cycle 
And today is day 35 and I have had pains since day 26.  
Sorry no personals, using I phone key board is making fingers 
Arthritic! Xxx


----------



## Hellypoo

Wonderful news on being PUPO SandraG and Mrs Bea.  Sending many many    your way for your 2WWs. 

Hope everyone had good weekends.  Mind involved some   Thought we may as well try whilst we're waiting to start IVF - you never know!  I did feel sorry for him, he had an operation on his ear a few weeks ago and is still recovering from that, plus had a cold, but I dragged him upstairs telling him he'd be fine - who says romance is dead


----------



## SandraG

Good afternoon ladies

Becky7 - thank you for your post & support, hope your are well   

Angel10 - thanks for your post & support, hope things are going ok with you   

Mrs Bea - Hope those embies are making themselves at home and planning to stay there    

Gladys07 - thanks for your support, hope you are keeping well   

Carnivaldiva - Thank you for your support, hope everything is good with you   

Lexajoy - thanks for your support, Its really odd, even the medical team cant explain why no eggs!!!  That doesnt really help you does it, i hope they are goning to put their heads together and work out a treatment plan for you so that you dont have to go through it again.  How long do you have to wait before you can try again? sending you positive thoughts xx  

Hellypoo - thanks for your support,  well really your poor DH, he has a bad ear and his wife is demanding  .  I can think of at least the whole male population who would consider him a very lucky man    Hope you have many more  .  I can think of worse ways to spend the day xxx

AFM - im praying my beanies are making themselves at home and are gonna stick.    

Love to you all as usual 
Sandra x


----------



## habuiah

Hi ladies
                  Haven't been on ff friends since my BFN needed some time out, am sure you all understand,still feeling emotionally raw and just cant motivate myself to do anything, Ive also been having really bad cramps and spotting after AF don't know whats going on in my body right now thinking just maybe will go down DE route trying to talk hubby into it, although it will take until next year to get money together, having used up all of savings, a year seems such a lifetime away right now and i guess there is no guarantee with DE either but I'm not ready to give up yet can anyone tell me how long in the UK id wait for a donor, not keen on going overseas.

Hope everyone is well,  we all get our just deserves one day. x


----------



## habuiah

Carnivaldiva tried to pm you but cant see our box is it full?


----------



## carnivaldiva

Sorry deleted a few messages


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Mrs Bea – congrats on being PUPO, bless you, it was a bit touch and go for a bit, but you’ve made it this far and they sound like real fighters. Sending you sticky vibes.

Sandra G – another PUPO lady. Hope the 2ww flies by and you don’t go crazy symptom spotting. It’s hard not to tho. Stcky vibes to you too.

CD – thanks for the info you sent. It looks well worth investigating. Just got to get DH on board. He is nearly there but not quite. Hope you’re enjoying your PG and sickness is easing.

Hopex3 – has AF arrived yet? It’s always late when we want it to arrive, certainly playing awful tricks on you at the moment. I don’t know when to expect mine this month as last time it was 4 days early and time before 2 days late. 

Lexajoy- what a horrible time you’ve had, and then for them to just scratch their heads and have no answers! It’s emotional enough without that. May be a change to ARGC might give you some answers.

Maisiecat – I don’t blame you for wanting an earlier appointment as the wait is awful, good luck with your follow-up tomorrow. Hope you get some answers and a way forward too.

Hellypoo – I’m sure your DH enjoyed the distraction from ear pain. Most men can’t multi-task, so it would be impossible for him to suffer and do the do at the same time. FX it’s worked.

Habiauh – nice to see you again lady. It will be raw still for you as it is early days and I don’t think we ever actually get fully passed a BFN. For me most days are ok but but just the odd, unexpected time makes me want to cry and be angry and disappointed, and another hundred and one emotions that only those who go through this feel. There are no guarantees on this journey but every option is worth exploring, if time and money permits. 

LJ Yorkshire – I’ve been taking the DHEA too and seem to be quite spotty atm, also hair is a bit greasy. Good luck with the HRT. And totally jealous of your holiday with a private pool!!! Just the way to relax before your next TX. Hope your emotions are more level this week

Kuki – hope Istanbul is treating you well. FX all is well with you.

Lolfactor and Angel10 – Hi and welcome. 



AFM – my test results are already back with the GP and all within normal range, which is good. However still waiting for the other 5 tests we had to have done through the clinic. I feel a little mixed over the test results and appreciate the levels are normal via GP and our consultant may see something that the GP won’t. But… what if all the results are normal On one hand, hopefully they are, but on the other hand we then have no real reason why this hasn’t worked and it’s all due to my old eggs! Also if all these results are normal is it worth investigating Chicago tests I suppose we can’t decide anything until our consultant has cast his eye over all the results. FX we soon get our next consultation.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi everyone!

I've just got back from Athens and am officially pupo.







I'm told that I have perfect embies and a perfect lining - Penny said that all I need now is a bit of luck.







This is my 9th 2ww so I think I'm due for some! EC was last Wednesday so I'm nearing the half way stage of my 2ww. So far I've spent the first few days feeling like a bag of nerves... a sort of butterflies in my stomach like before a job interview. I know that's no good for my embies, but I'm so scared of it failing that I'm finding it difficult to relax. Aargh!

It's a while since I posted on here so I'm afraid I don't know most of you, but good luck to anyone going through treatment at the moment.

Lindz xx


----------



## kizzymouse

just popped by to say good luck to Lindz    


Kuki must be pupo now too?


----------



## Gladys07

Lundz - Fab news sending you lots of luck and positive vibes      

Kuki - Are you PUPO too?


----------



## dyellowcar

Lindz -congrats on being PUPO and nearing end of week one and into week two. FX this is the one. It sounds pretty good tho. Lots of sticky vibes and


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lindz, congratulations on being PUPO.  It's hard not to climb the walls.  Keep as calm as possible and stress free.  Everything is crossed for you           

How's Kuki getting on?


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Have been away for a few days so I'm struggling to catch up!

Lindz - congrats on being PUPO!     Got everything possible crossed that this is the one & Penny has done her magic - how many have you got on board?   Good luck & lots of love x  

Di - great news on your results so far. Might be worth checking what your actual TSH (Thyroid) levels were with your GP as some results which will come back 'normal' on NHS scale aren't ideal for ttc. Anything over about 2 is a bit high. Good luck with the next lot 

Hab -   I think we can all sympathise with how crushing a BFN is . Jo8 may be able to help you re waiting times for DE in the UK - might be worth PMing her  

Sandra - congrats on your fab embies! I had 2 x 8 cell put back too so I'm praying you get the same outcome  

Hellypoo - its definitely worth a go - good luck & enjoy  

Hope*3 - any news hun?   

Lexajoy -   ARGC are meant to be brilliant so lots of luck - sounds like they are pretty good at getting to the bottom of things 

Sezy - hello again & hope all is good with your & your DD. Can't believe she is 5 months already! 

Lolfactor - hello & good luck with your appt - saw an article in a mag about a lady having a suprise natural BFP at 48 so there's always hope - there is a lady called Diddy on here who had a natural BFP after a failed cycle & her AMH was 'undetectable' 

Becky - hope all ok with you hun  Its been years since I've been on the pill so hope everything is settling down 

Gladys/Dee - how are you feeling? 

CD - how are you honey?  When do you have your Strep B testing done? 

Angel -  

Mrs Bea -  congrats on being PUPO! Keeping everything crossed for you  

LJ - sorry to hear you are rattling   hope those meds to the trick  

Hello to everyone & sorry if I missed anyone   xx

AFM - struggling a bit with tachycardia. GP thinks I might have SVT and I also have ectopic beats which I had with my DS preg. I keep getting it everytime I eat so eating very small meals now as its making me feel so crappy & wiped out. Off to see my cons tomorrow & hoping they refer me to a cardiologist otherwise I will def pay to see one to check everything is ok as worried about the effect its having on the baby. xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks for the good wishes Kizzy, Gladys, Di, CD and Poppy.   I definitely need them as I'm having another PMA crisis!  I think because I've had so many failures that I now can't imagine ever getting a BFP, although sometimes I let myself get carried away.  Yesterday I even googled "Statutory Maternity Pay" and had a look on Ebay at baby clothes, but then pinched myself back into reality.  I daren't start letting myself believe it may have worked as I don't want to come crashing down if I get another BFN.  

Poppy - I hope your tachycardia isn't a sign of anything serious.  Is there anything they can do or do you just have to take easy?  As for how many embies... I'm not exactly sure!  First off she said "We'll transfer 3", then I asked "Can I have more" and she said "Are you sure", to which I replied "We'd like as many as possible", and DH added "Fill her up" (he has such a way with words!), to which she replied "OK"!  So, I guess it's more than 3!   

Gladys - Is that twins I see in your signature?  Huge congratulations!

CD - I haven't heard from Kuki.  Hope she's ok, she's unusually absent...

Lindz xxx


----------



## poppy40

Lindz -    wonder how many you've got in there?!! That's so funny you don't actually know! I'm so hoping you get a BFP this time   You're welcome to have all of my maternity clothes  Guess I'll find out more at hosp tomorrow - my cousin is a cardiac nurse and she said they will sometimes treat with drugs depending on the cause. I've got a feeling its probably one of those short-circuit type things. I get it occasionally anyway but when I'm preg its a bit of a nightmare - I def won't be trying for another one! Even with my feet up I get it & it can take an hour or so to stop, just trying to avoid the triggers so guess I won't be eating as much as usual 

I think Kuki may have been combining her FET with a holiday in Turkey so perhaps that's why we haven't heard from her. xx


----------



## Gladys07

Wow it is hot!

Lindz - Yes it is Twins!!!  If you had transfer in the UK I believe they legally can't put in more than 3...LOL   at fill her up!

Poppy  - I hope you get to feel better soon and can enjoy the pregnancy before the last hurdle :0)

CD, Kizzymouse,Kuki - HELLO   

Di - I hope you get some answers on your tests.

Sandar G and Mrs - Bea - How are you both on your 2ww?

Lexa, urgan, hellypoo, HHH and anyone I have missed  - BIG HELLO

Dxx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone, I am on holiday in Kefalonia, just managed to get internet connection....am trying to catch up......

So pleased to read the good news on the thread and to see so many new ladies cycling.  Hello all new gals and good luck with treatments!   

Gladys - twins wow!!   Fantastic to get a dream family in one go. Fingers crossed for you and rest of pregnancy!

Lindz - good luck with being PUPO again. Really hope this cycle works.  Keep strong hun......it must be so hard 9th time round   

CD - happy your scan was all ok!        I'm sure you won't relax for a while yet though.....but we are all praying hard for you and hoping all goes well

Kuki - been thinking of you, hope all is OK for you in Turkey and your little embies survived and you have had your FET.

Di - I know how you feel about tests, I was actually relieved when Chicago tests pinpointed some issues.....but having them remedied still l didn't give us a BFP when we cycled, so I came back to thinking about egg quality...am still trying to make mind up about our way forward.

Poppy - so sorry to hear the HB is playing up, good luck with seeing consultant, take good care and rest up. Having a cardiac nurse in family must be  reassuring. Thinking of you. 

Hopex3 - how are you doing after your recent posts? 

The holiday is what we really needed.......It's  very quiet here (there's hardly anyone about - but there's been no trouble or strikes etc so far...........we booked a cheapy from teletext and I think it was just what we needed as the journey was easy from Bristol just over 3 hours and we just had a 30 min transfer at this end and we are in a sleepy little place with a lovely beach and amazing sea). We have been resting, swimming, reading, relaxing and doing lots of TTC naturally......Just trying to recover really from last four months......I have also just managed to get off the steroids. It's taken ages, but have now had about 9 days clear without feeling awful.     Feel a bit like I am getting my body back with swimming every day......the only hard thing is staying off the wine..... when I am tempted to let my hair down in the sun, I still know I shouldn't......

We plan to go back to ARGC for tests when next AF starts (due on 19th Aug) and try an IUI if hormone levels are ok  - maybe  even a few IUIs before we consider either tandem or DE cycle. I bought my ovulation test kit here, but haven't had surge yet and only have 1 test left.....and they don't have more in the chemists...so that's a bit frustrating, but we are just going for it now whenever we feel like it    of course I secretly still hope for another natural miracle.......   

Love to all, Justine Bxxxx


----------



## poppy40

Justine - have a fab holiday you lucky thing    Are you away for 2 weeks? It sounds perfect & just what you need. So glad you're feeling better  I'm sure the odd glass of wine won't hurt & good luck with the BMS  xx

Gladys - thanks hun  Have you got many symptoms? x


----------



## kizzymouse

wow Lindz - I guess you must have 4?      I don't think they would put back more than that - oh gosh it does sounds like you have a good chance - I never ever thought it would happen to me after 8 failures either but #9 was my lucky one too


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi everyone, so sorry thought I had posted this on Monday...... af came
3-4days late. Am off to Malta on sat for 2 weeks, might not be able to
Keep in touch so take care everyone and lindz, I totally  expect you to be 6 weeks 
Pregnant by the time I getback xxx
Best wishes to everyone else kiZy Kiki justine Isobel carnival and sorry if I missed you
am doing this on phone which makes it difficult to cross reference x


----------



## jo8

Hi ladies

Haven't had chance to post in a while but trying to read back and catch up:-

Lindz - the very best of luck that this is the one    when is OTD? Serum worked for one of my friends after lots of goes elsewhere so hope it can work the magic for you

Hab - so sorry that you feeling down - if its any consolation you are not alone in that limbo land of trying to work out what next. It took us over a year of talking (or not  ) to get to place of DE - the one thing I would have done differently was get on waiting list earlier as even if you are not ready you can defer when they match you. When I looked last year CRM was around 6 months, CARE varied between 6-12 months depending on the clinic and LWC was 6-9 months so not as long as people think. We registered last July with CARE and we matched by Feb. PM me if you want any more info

Di - good that results didn't come up with anything too drastic but as Poppy says get the consultant to check them out esp thyroid as its the TSH and t4 levels that can affect fertility - I finished up having to have more in depth tests as t4 was problem but GP had said everything was ok

Poppy - gosh sounds like you're suffering there hun - take it easy

Angels - welcome but sorry to hear you've joined us under such circumstances  

Maisiecat - how are you doing - you seem to have gone a bit quiet - hope everything is ok?

Lexa - how annoying that they couldn't give you more information - sounds like its a good idea to go for 2nd opinion

Justine - enjoy the hols - that sounds exactly what you needed and so pleased that you are starting to feel back to normal again and that you have a plan for when you come back

Sandra & Mrs B- Congrats on being PUPO     

CD - How you coping with this heat and sleeping -its bad enough if you're not PG so it must be awful for you

Gladys - so chuffed for you - here's to an uneventful 7 months  

Lolfactor - I've tried natural at Create - lot kinder on the body as hardly any drugs, much cheaper, clinic as a bit disorganised and reluctant to do remote scans (but was a year ago) - pm if you want to know anymore.

HHH - any news

Hi to anyone I may have missed - just seems so much to catch up on!

AFM - the cyst has GONE - yaay!!!! Having to wait for scan to be faxed over so just waiting for next phone call for match no.3 - after all these false starts really hoping it happens this time. At the risk of sounding negative I'm thinking whether should put my name down on another waiting list in case this go doesn't work. I'm 44 just and I'd always said that would be the cut off age for me to try - I know should have more PMA but want to cover all eventualities -it costs £400 but thinking if this go works won't be bothered wasted £400 iykwim! Only other thing bit worrying is AF has gone AWOL and bizarrely at scan last week had follicle at 15 on 1 side with triple layer lining - great if it wasn't for the fact I was day 26!!! Any one got any ideas on why this happens - is it just because my hormones are so haywire and way out (usually regular with cycles at 25/26 days)

J X


----------



## Gladys07

Hi girls

Quick ome from me before I head off to work.

Jo8 - Do you see an acu?  If yes they should be able to help in getting your cycle back on track xxx Good luck xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Thanks for asking after me Jo8.  I took a little FF back-seat as I was waiting for our follow-up appointment and didn't really have much to say.

Bit down after the appointment yesterday.  He basically told us that further tx was pretty pointless (even ISCI) and that he would really have to be persuded if we did want to try again with my own eggs.  Could give no clues about why eggs did not fertilise and did not want to speculate over whether ISCI would have made any difference (it was their decision not to do it as the sperm was good).  Thought I was OK when I first got back from the appt, but now keep falling into a 'why did I waste all those years not TTC etc.etc.' downer moods as soon as I stop to think.  

We do still have the Clomid to try (4 pills a day, days 2-6) to try.  Fortunately I'm not getting any of those nasty side-effects from it, despite the high dose.  Also they said I should go in for a blood test about a week before AF is due for the next 2 cycles, which will tell us whether or not I've ovulated each month.  Then, if I'm not ovulating, he said there would be no point in the Clomid.

It's really started to feel as though this is the end.  I thought I'd prepared myself for this before we had the tx, but obviously not!  

Of course we do have the option of DE, but neither of us are keen on the idea.  I just don't feel that I'll be able to stop thinking about the fact that the baby would not have my genes.  My sister did offer eggs, but she is too old (HFEA don't allow donors over 35), which I would have been much happier with as it would be as close to 'me' as you can get.  Trouble is, DH isn't convinced anyhow.

So that's my update.  I did read everyone elses's updates and send you all my best wishes, but I just don't have it in me to do a load of personals right now.

Love to all
A-M
xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Maisiecat - so sorry to hear your appointment did not sound very positive. Re the DE thing. I'm not sure its right about the HFEA guidelines if its a related donor. My sis has offered too and we spoke to CARE about it. They said if she tested ok then they would consider it whilst she was still 36..i.e. up to 37th Birthday. She is 35 now. Usually to be considered as a non-known donor you need to be 34 I think. Worth checking out as I feel the same as you..would be nice to have my family genes in the mix too if possible.

Big   - hope you find a way forward..maybe the Clomid will help, have you used it before?

LJ x


----------



## MaisieCat

Interesting!  I migh just have to have a look on the **** website.  Mind you, I'd still have the hurdle of persuading DH to get over.


----------



## Kuki2010

My darling friends,
Just could not get on on line..
Hysteroscopy went well. No probs whats so ever. I have not watched the dvd yet. But will do when I can.
Have been busy with holidaying. DH goes back to London on sunday. Should be able to log in from cafes and talk to  you all..
No pupo yet.. Did my Lucrin Depo last night. Mucked it up a bit. I hope enough meds went in for it to work.
Fet should be around 5th Sep.. After AF in 12 days I should be able to start taking all the immune meds.. Not looking forward to them. 
Have bought them al in Istanbul and brought them in Datca. Will try to put a pic here so you can see it.. Lovely lovely place.. Going to be very sad once DH goes back.. 
Love and luck to you all.. Thinking of you all.. 
Kukixx


----------



## conti.ariel

Good Evening Lexajoy, Poppy and every body else,

Sorry I didn't post for so long but things have been a little disappointing. I had a poor answer (I am only 32 years old) because only 7 eggs were obtained on EC day. The day after, on Friday 29th, I had three embryos. Finally the transfer was done with two and the third one wasn't able to freeze because it blocked.

Probably I shouldn't send this information to this section but I feel close to you.   I like you and, as I said before, I admire your bravery.

I feel sorry Maisiecat, may be you should stop for a little while and find the strength that it has been damaged during such a painful path. Summer time could be a good relaxing period for your body and mind.

Love,

Ariel


----------



## urbangirl

Maisiecat, you could try Chinese medicine, a lot of ladies on here have had success with it in sorting out various fertility-related problems.  I rely on it myself, but because I was taking it for other stuff anyway I can't say for sure if it's helped me with my fertility stuff.  Re donor eggs, why not just stuff the HFEA and use your sister's eggs at a clinic abroad?  They don't have any influence outside the UK thank God and you can vote with your feet.


----------



## sheps

Hi girls
Sorry not been on here for a long time.  Had wanted to come on an give you some good news and give you all hope but things have not turned out that way.  I was due to have ICSI in September after being told I had a 50% change of getting an egg and a 5% chance of getting pregnant.  On 2nd July I found out that was was pregnant and I had conceived naturally.  We were in total shock as been told for years that was not possible.  I can only put it down to the self medicated drugs we were taking.  Unfortunately last Friday, the day before my 43rd birthday I started to bleed and it was confirmed on Tuesday my HCG levels were falling and on Wednesday that my baby is dead inside me.  I am in a total mess and just wish it was all over.  I am not having a D & C as I am paranoid that something may go wrong and damage my insides.  I am desperate for another child and thought my dream had come true.  I hope this post does not upset anyone, but just wanted to tell people who I know will understand.
Sheps
x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Maisiecat, like LYorkshire says, if you and DH are happy to use your sister's eggs then go overseas.  There's so many other clinics who will treat you and a lot of the European clinics are using techniques that they aren't using in this country.  I'm     that things work out.    

Sheps, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  My heart goes out to you.     .  It's so hard to say the right thing, but many of us have experienced the pain of losing a baby.  I still think about my DD all the time   .  You do what you think is best, but maybe you should speak to your last/current clinic rather than relying on just what hospital has said to you?  You and DH take care x


----------



## kizzymouse

Lindz - step away from the pee sticks!!!


----------



## Angel10

sheps - I am so sorry to read your news    thinking of you and your DH     


Lindz - the  I think can be the hardest part of tx - the waiting seems forever - please try and stay strong lovey - and try not to think about your age and when you want to finish etc - i said i would stop at 42 but have only really just started again - LOTS of people have babies much later on than us hun, besides you could already be pg - take care


----------



## ~Lindz~

Ha Ha Kizzy!  You know what I'm like - completely addicted to the things!  Thanks for your support Angel,   as you can see I'm going completely crazy here!  I should be used to these 2 week waits by now but actually each one seems to get harder!

Lindz xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Aww bless ya hunni, I know how awful the 2WW is ( 3WW one is as bad even when you do get bfp!   ) - I did 9 of them too - hoping it's lucky no.9 for you too - you have extra embies, good womb lining etc - fingers crossed one (or two!) sticks!!


----------



## Gladys07

Ariel - Why are you disappointed?, if I have read correctly you have two embies on board, so you are PUPO that is fab news. Where are you from?

Lindz - Find that distraction technique    I used to sing " I believe" by the happy clappers every time i had negative thought or wanted to do a test. LEAVE THE STICKS ALONE

Angel - Hi xx

Kizzy mouse - Hi xx

CD - How are things in the heat for you?

Sheps -      I am so sorry to hear of your loss, xx

Urbangirl - Hello x

Maisiecat  - Hon huge    Are you happy with your clinic and their explanations?  Is there someone else you could go for a consultant and see if they offered a different approach?  I feel there is still hope, so don't give up.  Plus there are loads of natural things alongside treatment you can take to help egg quality.    Have you read "inconceiveable"  if you do don't take everything literally like and run yourself ragged and poor trying everything but take from it the message behind it.

Di _ hi honx

Poppy- How are the heart tests going?

Justine - Lovely to hear from you, holiday sounds fab and glad to hear you are off the steroids.  I am sure an odd glass of wine won't harm anything and may help with the TTC  

Lj - helloxx

Kuki - Glad to hear all is going well and you are enjoying your holiday xx

HHH - enjoy Malta

Jo 8 - Lovely to hear from you  and thx.  I am so glad the cyst has finally gone you must be over the moon. Has AF come yet so you can get on with the journey?

Habs   

lexa, sanda and anyone I have missed hello xxx


AFM - I had huge swollen ankles this week which isn't great for 9 1/2 weeks!!  I am hoping after my 12 week scan and i hve had my greys banished, I will have the blooming, butterfly stage .  Off to the coats for my SIL 40th

love to you all

Dxx


----------



## Jayne1007

Hello Everyone,

Have been a silent observer for the last couple of weeks and have found great support in reading your postings, etc, so thought that it was time to take the plunge and join in!  We're currently going through our first round of IVF and had our ET yesterday - three text book embryos, so we're told.  We're trying to play the whole thing down and know that the chance of success is slim, but here's hoping.

Jayne


----------



## Hellypoo

Sheps - I'm so so sorry for your loss    My heart goes out to you.  I know the pain you are feeling    Try to keep strong and we're all here for you.

Lindz - echo Kizzymouse, step away from the pee sticks 

Jayne - great news on the ET.  Many many   for your 2WW.

Am still trying to figure out who is who on the board  so hello to everyone and hope you all have good weekends.  Nothing to report here, still more waiting


----------



## MaisieCat

Sheps - I am so so sorry. Almost exactly the same happened to me last year. I fell pregnant the month after I had an IUI cycle - tested postive at the end of October. I didnt' start bleeding though - we had an early scan which just showed a fetal sac, but nothing discernable inside and another 2 weeks later which confirmed the missed m/c. I too was petrified of having an ERPC/D&C for the same reasons as you, so I waited for nature to take it's course and it wasn't until after Xmas that I started to bleed. Unfortunately, although I thought it was all over, I had a scan in January which confirmed it wasn't all gone, so I had to have the ERPC anyway. Fortunately I was able to get it done by one of the consultants at our clinic on our medical insurance, which made me feel a lot more confident about it - and I've had an IVF since and thus lots of scans that prove no damage was done.

I really don't want to worry you unduly by telling you all this, but afterwards I did look back and think that maybe I should have had the procedure in the first place. Maybe if I had known I could get the consultant to do it, I may have considered it, but I didn't realise that until the situation became urgent. Now I keep thinking that I 'wasted' 2 extra months of TTC by hanging on for so long - and with my stats as they are now, I really could have done with them (although I did not know it at the time of course). If you want a chat about it, do PM me. xxxx 

gladys - Funnily enough I started reading that book this morning. Am about 1/3 through already so it won't take me long. I really want to know how she got her results in the end. I don't feel _that _happy about the explanation (or rather not) TBH. I asked if the eggs were an OK quality, but didn't really get a proper answer. He implied they could not tell. He also couldn't offer any reason why the eggs didn't fertilise. I suppose they just don't want to speculate. Our original consultant is back from holiday in a couple of weeks, so maybe we'll try asking him them.

Oh poop - have just realised I should have been getting ready - we are due to go out for a meal in 10 minutes!!!!

Aarrgghh!!!! Bye all.
A-M
xxx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Hope*3 - so sorry AF arrived  Have a lovely holiday x

Jo8 - so glad the cyst has gone - yay. Your homones may be a bit all over the place after everything you've been through recently  Hope you don't have to wait long for another donor 

Maisie - it might be worth you getting a second opinion from another clinic  Some are really quick to suggest DE when there's usually a lot more which can be done/investigated. Which clinic are you at? 

LJ - how are you doing honey?

Kuki - great to hear from you. Hope you're having a fab holiday & lots of luck for your FET next month  

Ariel - congrats on being PUPO - try not to worry 3 embies is great. When is your test date?  

Sheps - I'm so so sorry   Quite of us have been through similar so can sympathise with just how devastating losing a baby is  I lost one last year and had to have an ERPC because of the size/gestation and the physical recovery was fine & my cycle was back to normal within a month. The one comfort I took from it was that it was a positive sign I had got pregnant although it was hard to be positive about anything for a while  Take care of yourself - your hormones will be all over the place for a while so don't expect too much of yourself   xx

Lindz - good luck for Thurs. It just HAS to be your turn this time    xx

Dee - definitely put your feet up missus and stick a cold towel over them. Might be worth getting your wee & BP checked if they stay swollen 

Jayne - hello & welcome! Congrats on being PUPO with some great sounding embies & lots of luck for the 2ww  

Hellypoo & Kizzy -  

Di - how are you doing? Any more news on your tests from the clinic? 

CD - how are things? You need to get a ticker 

Neema - if you're still reading, hope all is ok with you 

Justine - are you back from hols?

Thanks for all your lovely good wishes . Hosp fitted me in for a mat appt on Thurs and the Cardiac Unit were fab & sorted me out with a 24 hr monitor straight away so had to eat normally to try & set off the tachycardia so they can have a look at what's happening. Should find out next week if there's anything concerning or anything they can do about it - it may just be something I have to live with for a bit. Got my repeat bloods tomorrow for Parvovirus (slapped cheek) so hoping I get the all clear . Have had to avoid quite a few friends in last few weeks as its def going around  

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## SandraG

Good morning all

Wow only been off hear for a week and its looks like its been really busy so apologies for not doing personals for everyone. But to everyone hello and sending out hugs to you all  

I was wondering if Mrs Bea had been on hear as her 2ww must be up in the next 2 days and i wanted to see how she was coping with the ''please resist the urge to pee on a stick syndrome - I haven't yet I'm really trying to hold off till Wednesday, I'm booked in for blood test at 08.30.
*Lindz* - i see you are in the same boat at the moment to good luck to you, when should you officially be peeing on sticks? lool x
Would i get a result before that or is it just best to wait to the date given ......oh resist the calling your name pee sticks. 

*Kuki -* - hope all is well with you abroad, i have every thing crossed for you.

*Jayne1007 - * congrats on being pupo

*maisiecat* DE is a really tough one, i guess its what you decide will be the right choice for you. For me and my DH its a no but a very dear friend of mine is 6 months pregnant with DE and its absolutely right for them so good luck with your decision and I'm sorry your going through such a bad time.  

*Gladys07 & Poppy40* hello to you both, thanks as always for your good thoughts and wishes

*Conti.ariel - * did i read on hear that you are PUPO as well  

As said earlier sorry not able to mention every one but i am sending out     to you all.

right must get back to work, ........sorry what was that........ oh no its ok its just the pee sticks calling out my name again lool xxxx


----------



## poppy40

Sandra & Mrs Bea - wishing you all the luck in the world for OTD     xx


----------



## Isobel67

Good morning ladies

Hope everyone had a good weekend.  It's been a while since I posted.  I couldn't muster up the energy to do any posts after my last abandoned cycle.  However, time has passed and my pma is starting to return.  I have been reading the posts - and am delighted that there are so many newbies, which I'm sure I'll get to know in time.

Poppy - sorry to hear about your heart investigation.  I'm sure they'll get to the bottom of things, especially now that you've got the monitor on.  Just to let you know that I did have my hair analysed - I was a little sceptical, but it proved to be very accurate.  Currently taking a variety of supplements, to help correct the imbalances  

CD - delighted that Dogus has worked magic and delivered the goods.  I can't believe that things are going so quickly.  Try to enjoy every minute  

Di - delighted that you got a positive result after the problems you had with the ET.  

Lindz - so good to hear that you're still out there.  Be patient in the 2WW - not long now.  I've got everything crossed - so here's hoping it's your turn now.  If you do get a positive result, would you pass the baton to me, please ?     

Justine - hope you're having a great holiday - it sounds wonderful.

HHH - enjoy Malta.  I've had a lot of family holidays there and find the people so warm and friendly.

Kuki - hope it's not too bad when DH comes back to England.  Fingers crossed for the frozen egg transfer.

Jo8 - glad the cyst has gone.  There's nothing worse than when you've geared yourself up for treatment and then it's all thwarted   

Maisiecat - I don't know all of your background, but I would re-iterate what everyone has been saying.  I would never take a clinic/consultants view as being the correct one, before getting another opinion.  I went to the Lister and on my first cycle they missed my ovulation, because they hadn't scanned me over the weekend.  They were so concerned about covering their backs, that when we back for the review, they didn't admit to it.  It was only when I saw a copy of a letter that they sent to my GP that they mentioned that they'd missed ovulation  .  The point is that we might have decided upon one course action because we weren't fully informed.  

LJyorkshire - have lost track with what you are up to.  Hope everything is well with you.

Hi to everyone else - I'll try to post more personals as get up to speed.

AFM - I went for a consultation with Create.  Have always felt as if that was the way to go.  Had a very in-depth scan, carried out by a male doctor.  Don't know why, but it surprised me to have a man doing it   Had consultation with Dr Nargund.  She asked so many questions.  The good thing that came out of my scan is that I am still ovulating (which I knew) and have very, very ,very good blood flow to my uterus etc.  Must be the year of acupuncture that I've had.

She said that my options were either a natural modified cycle or DE.  She said as ovarian reserve becomes lower, there is no point bombarding them with lots of drugs.  It's better to have a natural cycle which they then supplement with low level drugs for about 5 to 7 days with the aim of getting one or two good quality eggs.  She also said that she wouldn't do more than 3 cycles.  

I felt that she was very honest (said chances with own eggs were a max of 5 to 10%) and also felt as if she wasn't just there to make money.  I asked about having remote scans.  She said that I could do that but that would be at my own risk.  She said that their scans measured lots of other things over and above a standard scan.  I felt that there scans were different too so have decided to just travel down for them.  She realised that I had travelled down from Yorkshire.  She then arranged for the nurse to do my pre-treatment stuff, to save me travelling down for that.

I can't remember who is thinking of using Create (who would also need to travel).  I went to the Harley Street site for my scan & appt.  It's only about 8 minutes (by taxi) from King's Cross -so it made it really easy for me to get to.  I'm going to go there to have my scans done during the cycle.  I'll then just have to go to the Wimbledon site when I'm ready for EC/ET.  The only thing I would say about Harley Street is that the waiting room isn't as plush as the likes of the Lister.  Nevertheless, I don't mind that if the service is better.

Much love to all.

Isobel xxx


----------



## Mrs Bea

Hi Ladies - thank you for your best wishes, so nice.

Just a few personals from me, not doing too good at the moment:

Sandra, Lindz, Ariel and Jayne - sending you   .  Hope you are all doing ok.  This 2ww is a nightmare!  Good luck for Wednesday Sandra.  Lindz, Ariel and Jayne, unsure when you are testing - wishing you luck too.

Angel - Hope your appointment goes well this week.  Sending you .

Poppy - Hope you are doing ok and good luck with the results.

MaisieCat, Lexa - sending you  

Hellypoo - not long to go now!

Sorry I've not been on here since last weekend, I'm finding this 2ww very difficult, the hardest yet.  Not had a very good weekend with one thing and another and any positiveness deserted me on Saturday.  My DH is off this week so we can spend some quality time together. My test date is 15th August!  Usually it is 19 days after EC, but because my clinic are not open on Saturdays when the 19th day should be, they told me to do it on the 15th, so they are there for any support.

Sending     to all you lovely ladies.

Mrs Bea xx


----------



## Gladys07

Quick one as I have a training day.. Mrs Bea - 19days!!!!!!  Why so long?


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Isobel.   Nice to see you back on here and glad to see that you've found a way forward after your disasterous cycle at the Lister.  Very interesting to hear what Create have to say.

Jayne - Hi!  Congratulations on your 3 embies and good luck on your 2ww.     Hope you survive it better than I am!

Sandra - Good luck!    Sounds like you have a lot more will power than me when it comes to the pee sticks.  A lot of ladies get early positives on pee sticks which is one reason I'm testing early.  

Mrs Bea - Your OTD is a very long time after EC... mine is only 15 days after EC. As you will see below I am totally with you in terms of positivity!  Good luck!     

Hi Gladys, Poppy, MaisieCat, Hellypoo, Kizzy and everyone else.  

I'm afraid I haven't listened to any of your very sound advice and am still feeding my pee stick addiction.  I did another test this morning at 12 days after EC and not even the hint of a second line and I tried two different brands of pee stick too. I know it’s still a couple of days early but I can’t see me getting a positive now as I feel exactly the same as I did on all my failed cycles.  From reading through forum after forum it seems that most ladies who get a BFP have some sign before OTD, either a faint line on a pee stick or some early pregnancy symptoms but I have nothing at all.  

I’m trying desperately to keep my spirits up and cling to the fact that I’ve still got three more days to go before OTD but in truth I’m starting to feel really down about everything, like I KNOW deep down that it hasn’t worked and I’m just trying to kid myself that I may still have a BFP.  For some reason I’m finding this really hard going.  I should be used to this now but it seems that each 2ww gets progressively harder to deal with!  

Lindz xxx


----------



## Hellypoo

Try to keep thinking positive Lindz   

And many   to every else on their 2WW, I can imagine how nerve wracking it is waiting!


----------



## kizzymouse

Lindz - I am praying for you


----------



## carnivaldiva

Was scriving off watching CSI and typed up a whole heap of stuff using smart phone and now back in office, realise it didn't go through!!!

Mrs Bea, Sandra and Lindz good luck with test date.  Lindz, not everyone gets symptons.  When I was pregnant 3 years ago I had no symtoms from stims, to EC to ET.  When I tested pee stick was positiv, negative and then positive.  Have you booked in for a blood test to make sure on OTD?  Sending you all pma      and     .
Lindz have you thought about Create?

Isobel, I had tx with Create in October.  I got 2 eggs which both fertilised.  I honestly think I was pregnant back then, pee stick very faint positive and then I allowed myself to get stressed out and upset and then on test date BFN.  Create put me in touch with a really nice accupuncturist who has a practise in Wimbledon and I still see him now.  If you want his number for a session before EC & ET pm me and I'll give you his details.

Kizz, how's Molly doing?
Kuki, hope you're enjoying your break away and not long until FET.
D, hope pregnancy going well
Poppy, hope they get your condition under control soon
Maisiecat, hope you get the answers you need soon.  Maybe it might be worth checking out a few other clinics.
jane, good luck on 2ww
Hi to Justine, Hopex3, Hope25, Hellypoo and anyone I've missed.

Got a stinking headache.  Have had one one/off for past 2 weeks now.  Should've mentioned it to consultant last week, but forgot, probably because he was so dashing!!! At least they took a swab for GBS, so hope I get results back soon.

Take care all   x


----------



## MaisieCat

*Carnivaldiva* - Hope that headache clears up soon. I think we might try and get an opinion from another clinic, but I'll get the ovulation blood test over with first I think. From what you and others have said, I'm wondering about Create. (I'm assuming they are in London.) Anyone know if they have a long wait list?
*Lindz* - Hang on in there girl.  Three days is not that long honest.  for a BFP for you. xx

*Mrs Bea* - Sorry you're finding your 2ww so tough. Hopefully some TLC from DH and quality time together can take your mind off it for a while. xx

*Isobel* - Very interested to hear what Create said to you. It's very similar to what my clinic (SEFC in Kent) said to me - about there being no point in bombarding me with high stimms. That is why they tried Clomid followed by some extra stimms once I had a few follies starting to get towards 10mm. They gave me about a 7% chance for the cycle last month, but now that had failed at the review they've said chances are even lower now. Mind you, we did see their other consultant because our normal guy is on holiday. Might have to try and see our usual consultant again just in case he has another view.

*Sandra* - re. DE - I'm with you and can't really see myself feeling 'right' about a DE baby. I just don't want to take the risk that I wouldn't be able to feel it was part of me. DH does nto have quite the same qualms, but can see why I feel how I feel.

Hi to kizzymouse, Hellypoo, Gladys, Poppy, Jane, Sheps, conti.ariel, kuki, urbangirl, HHH and angel (think that's everyone - hope I haven't missed anyone!)

Better go as I was meant to be on here to get inspiration for a recipe for tonight's dinner and as it's probably going to be a slow-cook one, I'd better get a move on!

A-M
xx


----------



## TamsinT

Rejoining this thread after lurking for a long time...

Am just back home from EC today.  We got 7 eggs which is good but I was quite shocked as we got 16 in April.  Am praying that this is not my AMH dropping drastically.  
Slightly panicked and praying that they fertilize!

Will post personals next time


----------



## conti.ariel

Hello Gladys,  

Thanks for being so lovely; the doctor told that having three embies was not so good for my age. Sometimes doctors are not very sensitive but I guess I should be more confident.   Yes, I am PUPO.  
Congrats for your twins, take good care of the three of you!   I did not answer your last question; very difficult one because I was born in Istanbul but my family has been always moving from one country to another and so on. My father is Italian and my mom Slovenian and I am supposed to be an explosive mixture. 

Thanks Sandra, it is true I am PUPO.  

I send you my gratitude Mrs Bea and Poppy; my PT is due on the 15th. Poppy, I wish you good luck.    

A lot of love to all of you,  

Ariel


----------



## Isobel67

Lindz - please try to stop testing.  I know this must be easier said than done.  Have you tried going for a session of acupuncture? It really relaxes me when I have  session, especially when I'm stressed.  It also helps with blood flow, so it will be good for your little embie.       

Tamsin T - 7 eggs are still great - remember you want quality rather than just quantity.

MaisieCat - Create are in London.  You can normally get in to see a consultant quite quickly.  I had to wait a few weeks because I wanted to see Dr Narguund (who is one of the main ones there).  After I had my consultation, we agreed to do a natural cycle after my next period ie could do it straight away.  If you can plan to have your appointment on day 5 of your cycle, you could start the treatment immediately.  I'm not sure what the waiting time is for donor eggs.

CD - hope the headache goes soon!!  Have pm'd you for details, thanks.

Mrs Bea & Sandra - sending lots of      for your test date.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM has anyone read about menopur being bad for ladies with high fsh?  Another FF has mentioned it to me and was just trying to look into it, in a bit more detail.

Isobel xxx


----------



## poppy40

Isobel - lovely to have you back! Hope the supplements do the trick - I certainly felt a million times better for taking mine! Did you do the Foresight prog in the end? Re Menopur, I had high FSH of 16 last time it was tested and have always used Gonal F which seems to work for me. I know of about 3 ladies at my clinic with lower ovarian reserves who have recently used Menopur (as clinic has switched from Gonal F to Menopur) and they haven't had such a good response with it compared to their previous cycles on Gonal F - not sure if its related or one of those things but thought I would mention it  Lots of luck with your tx at Create - they sound great 

Sandra - good luck for OTD & your blood test tomorrow 

Lindz - I've seen quite a few posts on here where ladies haven't had a +ve until OTD or later, try not to give up hope - are you getting bloods done?  

Mrs Bea - lots of luck for the 15th 

CD - Good luck with the GBS results   I had awful headaches pretty much every day until about 2 weeks ago - can be the hormones but may be worth getting your iron levels checked as mine were a bit low so now on about 4 different lots of it! Hope you feel better soon 

Maisie - good luck with your next steps 

Tamsin - hello & congrats on your eggies. 7 sounds pretty good to me, I doubt if I'd have got as many as 16 if I was ten years younger  Hope you got good news today on fx 

Ariel - it doesn't matter how many you get as the quality is the most important thing! Did you have all 3 put back? 

Love to everyone  Have discovered I now have to avoid pick 'n mix (I only had about 6!) - at least my tachycardia is making me eat super healthily  xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Tamsin - Congratulations on your 7 eggs, it's still a good haul, and as has already been said it's quality over quantity.  

Ariel - Congrats on being pupo and welcome to the hell that is the 2 week wait!

Hellypoo, Kizzy, Isobel, CD, MaisieCat, and Poppy thanks for your good wishes.  I don't know how I'd get through the 2ww without all your support.

AFM, I'm afraid I haven't stopped testing and got another negative this morning which is now 13 days since egg collection.  I have to admit to having had a little sob when I saw the gleaming white stick but I'm going to hold on until Saturday before giving up hope altogether.  Saturday will be 14 days after ET and 17 days after EC so hopefully a hpt should be accurate by then.  As you say, Poppy, there are lots of stories where ladies get late BFPs and I'm hoping I'll be one of them.  Unfortunately I haven't been able to book a blood test as the hospital require a referral from my doctor which I can't get so I'm going to have to rely on the damn sticks to tell me the truth!

What I find really confusing is why different clinics give you different dates to test.  I've been asked to test 12 days after a 3 day embryo transfer which seems really early to me.  When have other people been asked to test?

Lindz xxx


----------



## poppy40

Lindz - I know the Lister test date is a lot earlier than most. My clinic was 16 days past EC. The Nuffield hospitals do the Beta hcg tests but not sure how much they charge for it. This is the worst part of the 2ww so hang on in there   xx


----------



## Mish3434

Lindz, I was told to test 14 days after ET which was 16 days after EC, fingers crossed for you

Shelley xx


----------



## jo8

Hi Ladies

Lindz - really hope that your wrong hun and just testing too early    .So identified with you re the age thing - not sure why we have these odd things in our head really about age but it does loom large for me too  

Sheps - so sorry to hear your news - hope things are taking there natural course for you so you can avoid the medical route

Maisiecat - how annoying that the follow up couldn't give you any answers - I definitely think it would be a good idea to get a second opinion somewhere else as even if they tell you the same story they will usually have a different protocol to try and then at least you know you've given it your best shot - personally this helped me to get to a sense of closure on my own eggs

Sandra - best of luck for OTD tomorrow if you haven't done some sneaky tests already    

Isobel - lovely to see you back - was wondering how you were getting on. I had a go at Create last year too so know what you mean about the natural cycle. Have you done the Foresight thing too? Sounds like we're trying all the same things including clinics   .Totally agree with Carnival on the acupuncturist - he's great and its very forward thinking to allow him into the clinic so you have it whilst you are waiting for ec and afterwards. Word of warning though last year when I went they were pretty disorganised and didn't seem to be able to cope with more than 3 people at a time so when I went for et I was delayed by 3 hours - not great with a full bladder! Interestingly said the same to me about remote scans but once I started the nurse said to me I could arrange them so would strongly recommend you ask again when you start as I was having to go every other day and finished up getting a virus the day after ec which I'm sure affected my chances. Overall though would totally recommend the natural approach and we finished up getting our best embie out of it. Please pm me if you want to know any more 

Poppy - at least you know to avoid the pick and mix - hope you can still have some treats though  

Angels - think it was your follow up today - hope it has gone well

Tamsin - hope you've had a good phone call today - really wouldn't worry about quantity - you've heard it a thousand times but it is quality over quantity! 

Mrs.Bea - wow that seems the longest 2ww in history - nearly 3 weeks - hope it doesn't drive you too mad!

Gladys - hope the ankle sweling is going down a bit! Not long to go now till the 12 week scan  

Ariel - please don't be so hard on yourself - the important thing is that you've got some lovely embies inside you - it really doesn't matter how many eggs you got or how you responded. When is your test date?  

Hellypoo - sorry think I might have missed it when do you start?

Hi to Kizzy, Justine, Di, Kuki,LJ

afm - no AF - day 38 and counting - even did peestick yesterday as sore boobs and metalic taste when drinking tea but as expected negative - what is going on  In some ways kind of advantage just in case I get call about donor this week but also a bit worried when it finally arrives how will I know when to expect the next one   Having acupuncture on Sat so hope that sorts me out!

J x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Jo-8 - even when we know the chances are slim  I think we all all secretly have thta glimmer of hope every month that a natural BFP could be the answer...hope AF arrives soon..are you waiting to start another treatment

Linz - I've seen you on the Serum thread too...torture by Peesticks is no fun..really really hope that white stick is tinged by blue by the weekend  

Poppy - no pick and mix ?!...NOOOO! Hope Poppy-junior growing well Hun! I am on cycloprogynova at the moment (for ages!) ...have a blood test BH Monday then hopefully start stimming first week September (though last time it took about a week before my E2 levels were ready). DP and I taking antibiotics for hidden C as  I tested a low positive. Its a combination of 2 drugs and one of them makes us reallypoorly - horrible tummy upsets. After an awful day on and off the loo yesterday DP wants a break from he drugs today..hopefully I'll get him back on them tomorrow.  

Am struggling to keep up with everyone on here but do send you all my love, I read often although I don't post much. I'll maybe feel part of it all more once tx starts in a few weeks. We're jetting off to Crete a week on Sunday so can get some relaxation in before tx starts again

LJ x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Jo – are you SURE you're not pregnant?  Day 38 seems a very long time. In my desperation to stay positive I've been googling “late BFNs” and have even found stories of ladies who have been a couple of months pregnant but with no positive on a pee stick.  Don't want to get your hopes up but as LJ says we all have that little glimmer of hope each month...    

LJ – I had the antibiotics for low levels of hidden C too.  I was OK on the doxycycline, but the azithromycin involved major stomach cramps and getting very closely acquainted with my toilet!

Thanks for the advice Shelley, I contacted the clinic and they've asked me to prolong my peestick torture until Saturday given I can't get a blood test, so that will be 14 days post transfer as you said. Whilst I'm still holding onto that glimmer of hope I really just want to know for certain now so I can try and climb out of the gloomy pit of despair that I'm currently sinking in to!   

Lindz xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Poppy- hope the tachycardia is easing. Is it all do to with pick and mix? Or just when you eat in general? Hope your looking after yourself.

Lindz - sound like you are ahving a hard time. It never gets any easier but try and waut til OTD. If you haven't had AF there is a chance and you're very early testing just yet. FX you get thru the next few days still sane.

J0-8 - as others have said a 38 day cycle seems a tad long. Maybe a blood test would help to just to see?

LJ - hope you have a wonderful time in Crete. I'm very jealous!

Sheps - your story broke my heart! We hear so many ladies you get a natural BFP and  then is doesn't make it. But take heart as you can get PG and that has to be a positive.

Hi to Mrs bea, sandra and Conti.ariel hope the 2ww is going ok and good luck for your OTD.

CD - how are the headaches? have you found any thing to help? I used to use lavendar balm on my temples and it might help. The body shop do one.

Jayne - hi and welcome. How is your 2ww going? 

Hopex3 - how are things with you?

Kuki - hope your enjoying Istanbul. Thinking of you hun.

Love to all and anyone I've missed.

AFM - had to kick doctors up the bum on Friday as they had marked my results as normal and filed them away instead of sending them to my consultant! The receptionist called me later to confirm they had been posted. Just waiting a call from Care to say they have all the results and where to go next. I'm waitning til Friday and will call them if I haven't heard from them. I just want to get things moving again.

Di XXX


----------



## LJyorkshire

Linz - its the azithromycin that affects us too..luckily only one more dose of that. DP did take his tablet reluctantly this morning so out of my bad books! Its hard with the pee-sticks ..maybe just try nad take it one day at a time and try not to test tomorrow..I used to mkae myself all kids of bargains.."If I don;t test for 2 days it'll be a BFP" etc..crazy I know!

Di - are you at CARE Sheffield (I am). Hope things get moving for you again soon now docs have got their act together..what test was it?

LJ x


----------



## Hellypoo

jo8 - that does seem a very long time not to get AF.  I'd get a blood test, you never know!!!!

Poppy - how annoying you can't have any more pick n mix!  I'd be most upset about that  Hope you are feeling better soon though.

Sandra - sending many  for your OTD today.

Jayne - hope your 2WW is going ok!

I am waiting for AF to arrive (should be this weekend), of course am hoping I get a natural BFP but I'm pretty sure AF is on her way.  But anyway, at least it means we'll be able to get the ball rolling and start our IVF treatment.  Am scared and excited, trying not to get my hopes up too much.  It's such a mixture of emotions isn't it!  

Spent all morning surrounded by way too many pregnant people - one due when I should have been due before my first mc.  Another due when I should have been before my second mc.  Can't help feeling sad and that is should have been me to0   Must think positive....


----------



## Isobel67

Poppy & Jo8 - I didn't go to Foresight.  I actually went to the people that Poppy had used (Mineral Check).  Poppy was referred through her nutrionalist.  I rang them and you can do it directly.  They send you out a kit and you have to cut your hair (undyed) and send it off.  they then send out a report which shows any mineral difficiencies or imbalances.  I wasn't really sure what to expect, but I found the results really interesting and accurate.  I'd been taking a high dose of CoQ10 (600mg) which I thought would be good for me.  My magnesium levels were really low - apparently, CoQ10 increases bacteria (or something) that eats away at magnesium.  Also, my manganese levels were too low & that's a mineral that's important for fertility.  Jo - if you want any of the details let me know.

Lindz - hope you're keeping strong   

Lindz & LJ - I too am on the AB regime - although only on day 5.  I took the doxycycline this morning, before any food (which I'd been told is the best way to take it) and I felt really sick.  Tomorrow I'll take it with breakfast.  What are you having for breakfast when you take it?  Are you also taking the omperazole (not sure if that's spelt correctly but can't be bothered to run down stairs!)?  If you are, are you taking it every day and when?

Jo8 - as the others have said, I would try to have a blood test just to be sure.  I hadn't realised that the acupuncturist comes to Create - that sounds even better!!  I have a latex allergy and am normally the first one down - so hopefully I won't have to wait for so long with a full bladder .  In fact, I don't think that I could wait that long!!!!

I can see from the posts that some have been in touch with Serum.  I too have spoken to them.  One thing which Penny mentioned was that sometimes DHEA can cause cysts.  On each of my last cycles of ivf I had cysts, although they still gave the go-ahead for the cycle.  When I just went for my scan, having been off dhea for 2 months there were no cysts.  Thought I'd mention it in case anyone was suffering from cysts and taking DHEA.

Sandra & Mrs Bea - think it must be nearly testing time.  Good luck   

Wish the rain would stop....

Isobel xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Isobel - I didn't need the Omeprazole as it's just in case you get indigestion from the Doxy.  My "healthy" regime is one Doxycycline tablet followed by a cheese roll in the car on the way to work!  I've had no problems from them at all.  One thing I was warned about was not to lie down for at least half an hour after taking them as they can cause acid refulx, hence the Omeprazole.  Tasty!  

Interesting about the DHEA and cysts... I wonder if that's due to the extra Estrogen?  Kind of makes sense...


----------



## Isobel67

Lindz - I thought you couldn't have any dairy for 2 hours either side of taking the tablets?

Please let me know if I'm wrong, as I can start to have a cup of tea with milk!!

I x


----------



## Isobel67

Lindz - have just checked the sheet that was sent out.  It says

"In case your stomach is sensitive and especially the days of Zithromax one tablet of omeprazole 20mg is suggested in the morning.  "

This might help to stop you having an upset tummy.


----------



## ~Lindz~

That's useful to know.  I thought the Omeprazole were just for the Doxycycline.  Apparently there are two types of Doxy, one you can't have dairy products with (e.g. Vibramycin) and one you can.  At first I was on Vibramycin but was told that it was ok to have a cup of tea as there's not enough milk in a cuppa to affect absorption.  The ones I'm on at the moment actually suggest you take them with milk to prevent acid reflux!

Confusing, eh?!


----------



## SandraG

Hello ladies

Sorry no personals, just wanted to let you no i am no longer pupo as this morning it was proved otherwise.  I am definately not pregnant  
Thanks for every ones support and goodwishes they've really helped this last month.  I hope our other pupo ladies bring better news to this forum.

Love to you all as always, im off to find my bottle of vodka that i put away before this cycle of IVF and im gonna have one night of tears and self pity, get drunk then pick myself up, put the vodka back in the cupboard and wait till we are allowed to start the next cycle
   
sandra xxx


----------



## Mish3434

Sandra, Sorry to see your BFN    be gentle on yourself   

Shelley x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Sandra -so sorry to hear your new. Hope you can go again soon...take solace in your one night stand with Mr Vodka x

Re Doxycycline our sheet says avoid dairy and calcium supplements within 2 hours of taking it...wonder if I get DP to not have his morning cuppa that would help with the stomach upset? I normally have toast or a fruit smoothie if I'm taking it

LJ x


----------



## Hellypoo

Big big   Sandra x


----------



## Gladys07

Oh Sandra, I am so sorry this one wasn't your time, huge hugs xxxx


----------



## poppy40

Sandra - so sorry to hear your sad news  Take care of yourself   xx


----------



## Isobel67

Sandra - I'm so sorry for the bad news.      Make the most of your vodka night - be kind to both yourself and DH.

Isobel xx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

I think it must have been the sugar-rush from the pick n mix which set it off! I'm meant to be having a Glucose Tolerance Test at 28 weeks but thinking it may not be such a good idea  They've put PCOS on my form (perhaps an assumption as its IVF) but I def have the opposite problem  My heart monitor results are back as the mat unit receptionist showed me the graph but the cons hasn't looked at them yet so hoping she will do tomorrow as I'm off to France for 2 weeks on Fri! My GP phoned as also had an ecg done in the surgery a few weeks ago & she thinks I need to be referred to a Cardiac Cons so waiting to hear what everyone decides.

Sandra - sending you more   Hope the vodka helps a little bit 

Lindz - think there's a Nuffield hosp in Bristol. Have you tried them? I know Justine found out that the Nuffield here does Beta hcg. Keeping everything crossed you've got a late implanter    

Isobel - so glad to hear that the lab in the US were good. I had a similar thing with low levels of minerals and I was on high dose CoQ10 too. I took DHEA before my last cycle but only for 7 weeks in total and didn't have any problem with cysts - wonder if its more likely if its taken for longer 

Hellypoo - hoping you don't need the IVF but if you do lots of luck for your tx . Its very hard being around ladies who are due on such sad anniversaries 

LJ - you poor thing on those anti-bs - sounds horrible. I know!! I'm probably only going to be able to eat tiny amounts of chocolate too and I'm off to France on fri!! Have a fab time in Crete and hope all those meds do the trick for your next tx  

Di - its eating in general unfortunately  but its been a lot better since I started eating much smaller meals (as long as I don't do anything remotely strenuous) and I have small snacks in between. Its a bit weird as its difficult to fit everything in I need to eat like enough fruit & veg etc but worth it if I don't feel so bad, its def killed off my appetite! Good job you chased up those results for your cons as not everything may be picked up otherwise. Hope you can get started again soon 

Jo8 - defo worth getting a blood test. We have to have a bit of hope to keep going  

Love to everyone  - probably won't be posting for a few weeks but will try & nab DH's laptop to read all the news when I'm away. Good luck to the PUPO ladies  . All was ok at 20wk scan today - I still get so nervous having them but I guess none of us takes anything for granted after what we have to go through. xx


----------



## jo8

Sandra - sorry to hear your news- I think the 1st negative is the hardest - hope the vodka helps to numb the pain a bit    

Jo 8x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Sandra, so sorry to hear your news. Take some time for you and DH. 

PMA for the other PUPA ladies.    

Hellypoo sending you all the best for when you start. 

Jo, I think you should consider a blood test. 

Afm, had first yoga session Tuesday, still a bit sore from that.


----------



## Gladys07

mrs Bea - you ok?

DX


----------



## poppy40

Sorry ladies this is a me post. Just found out my parvovirus (slapped cheek) screen has come back positive. Apparently I caught it at the worst possible time of preg and the next few weeks are going to be critical. Got to have scans every week to check blood flow to the baby's brain so we've had to cancel France. I'm so scared  xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Sandra, so sorry to hear your news.    I think I’m joining you in the land of BFN’s as today is OTD and still a gleaming white pee stick, but I will carry on until Saturday just in case.  

I was so sure it would work this time and that I would get a nice early BFP, but it’s looking unlikely now and in truth I’m finding it difficult to hold myself together.  I’m supposed to be working but can’t concentrate – I just want to curl up in a little ball and cry.  I know it doesn't always work first time but after 9 goes I was hoping it would be my turn at last, and I guess the reason I’m finding it so hard as I'm not sure what else can be done and if we can afford to continue (although I haven’t checked my lottery numbers yet!). I've had a hysteroscopy, meds for immunes, clotting, hidden C and antivirals... what else is there?  I have sold everything I own, given up everything I enjoy, and have taken out huge loans to finance all this but still no baby.  I have nothing left of my life and nothing left of me and just don’t know where to go from here.  I know I will bounce back and climb back on the horse, I always do, but each time it gets harder and harder.

Yes... I'm feeling sorry for myself!  

Lindz xx


----------



## poppy40

Oh Lindz - I'm so sorry. Its so unfair. I'm in tears too    xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lindz, if you didn't feel the way you do, you wouldn't be human.  It's really hard.  I know I blamed everyone, including myself.  ~Berated myself for not starting at least in my mid 30s, blaming my parents for my strict up bringing therefore I would never get pregnant young.  Blaming work, friends, crappy relationships.

You're strong, you have DH and YOU WILL pick yourself up.  Take care    

Poppy, have pm you.  It never ends.  Hard getting pregnant and then 9 months still hard.  Hoping all will be right so you can get on with enjoying being pregnant.


----------



## neema

I'm so sorry Lindz     take care of yourself and DH

Sandra - sorry too  

Kuki - Have everything crossed for you  

Poppy - Hope that you are feeling better....try and keep away from the sweeties. Thanks for checking up on me too, you're a sweetie...no pun intended   Have a lovely time in France too  

AFM- Sorry i have not been active for awhile....wow so many new members. Our guests still with us   it is good to see how everyone is doing and sending lots of PMA to those who are feeling down and     to those stimming or about to start stimming.
Hi to Di, Hope3, CD, Hope25, Gladys, Lulu,Jo8, Justine, Jo_11 and everyone else.
Neemaxx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Poppy, I’m so sorry I was so wallowing in my own self pity that I didn’t see your post just before mine.   You are having a tough time aren’t you, you poor thing.  I haven’t heard of parvovirus in humans - I thought it was just a doggy thing  Sorry I can’t offer any advice but my thoughts are with you.  Please look after yourself.  xx

Thanks for all your support ladies, as always.  It doesn’t get any easier does it.


----------



## Isobel67

Poppy - you poor thing.  It seems so unfair for you to be having so many things going on at once.  I hope things get better soon.    

Lindz - I'm so sorry if it as another BFN -  I can only imagine that it gets harder each time.  I know that each month I don't get pregnant, I try to be breezy as if it doesn't really matter.  It's the only way that I can cope is to pretend that it doesn't matter.  After my abandoned cycle, that didn't really work and that's why I took time off from FF, as I didn't have anything else to give.  As CD says, you will come back and gradually recover.  We're all here for you, if you need anything.   

Neema - glad to see that you're lurking in the background.

Isobel x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies , I have been absent for so long, I don't think I have posted since I got back from Greece last month, I have been through a terrible
time recently, my poor little fur boy has been so poorly, life has just stopped, he had to have his eye out, he is on the mend now, so I thought I had better get with the program again , so upset to read some of the posts

Poppy, oh hon, so sorry    , everything crossed for you in the coming weeks   

Lindz hello my friend  , I am so sad for you , just wish I could help, you will get back on that horse and you WILL be a mum    

CD, hi hon how are you doing  

Di hello babe, how are your fur babies,  

Justine hi hon how are you doing, I have only read back a few pages, so not sure what everyone is up to , good luck  for the future  

HELLO to Kuki, Kizzy, LJ, Gladys, HHH, JO 11, Neema,I hope you are all doing good, I will try to read back to catch up with you all

Hi to you new ladies


----------



## SandraG

Good morning ladies

Well i got drunk on the vodka and shed a few tears and didnt go to work yesterday or get dressed, spent the day without washing, in my pj's watching crap telly, i even did some ironing which amazed my DH as i usually pay someone to do it but i found it quite therapeutic (jesus i must be going mad now too).
And today i am up dressed and at work and have booked my follow up appt with consultant on 16th sept and we will start this process all over again.
The only thing thats getting me down at the mo is the AF that arrived , bloody hell i knew AF would be heavy but i didnt expected a road accident  

Thank you so much to every one for all your kind words its good to know people out there understand.

Poppy40 - Oh darling that is just crap, im keeping everything crossed for you that everything will be ok for you     

Lindz - what can i say - i know how your feeling    

Love to all as always
sandra xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

SandraG, the whole process can be crap. Hoping that follow up appointment gives you a few answers.  Maybe they'll change your protocol.

SarahEssex, good to hear from you.

AFM had a reassurance scan on Wednesday after I'd foolishly doing something I shouldn't.  Anyway I could see baby moving around and stretching out.  Have some lovely pics and a DVD.  I'm going to have to learn to say no more often.  I went to a yoga class Tuesday and now I know I'm really unfit and unflexible.  Doing another one tonight.
I'm toying with the idea of popping out to see my Dad again.  Really don't want him to be alone for first anniversary of my step mother's passing, but really scared to fly.  Still hoping one of my brothers will step in and go.

Any news on Mrs Bea?

Wishing you all a good weekend ahead and sending all who need     and lots of


----------



## BECKY7

Carnival diva.  If it help my friend went flying to Dubai when she was 4 month pregnant through IVF  she had her twin a week ago and all very healthy  so it not a problem to fly  unless your cons say so
Becky 7 xx


----------



## poppy40

Thanks for all your lovely messages & PM's   I'm not ill myself as I had the virus over a month ago but apparently baby can catch it up to a few months afterwards. Found out there is only a 1/400 chance of getting it when your preg and unfortunately the most dangerous time to catch it is between 12-20 weeks as it can affect the baby's ability to make their own red blood cells when their bone marrow takes over & it can cause severe anaemia & other problems. They usually will try and do an in-utero blood transfusion to the baby if its struggling. My GP thought I would be ok as I've got to 20 weeks now but then I had several doctors on the phone from the hosp yesterday spelling out the risks so of course I'm worried sick now . The only consolation is that at least it was picked up (only because DS had it really) and they can monitor me and do all possible for the baby & thank god I got the results before I went to France. Will have weekly scans to check baby's blood - just hoping he doesn't catch it or it doesn't affect him.

If anyone works with kids or comes into close contact with them & is preg, its def worth getting your bloods checked for immunity. Most people are immune but I unfortunately wasn't and its definitely going around again.

Lindz - sending you big  . I can't imagine how hard 9 BFNs are. I really do feel for you - you have amazing strength to keep going after everything you've been through 

CD - fab news on your scan. Take it easy & see what your cons says about flying 

Sandra - so sorry hun . Its really not easy to pick yourself back up & start over again. Good luck with your follow-up 

Mrs Bea - lots of luck for OTD  

Sarah - tried to PM you but your in-box is full  So sorry about your poor little fur baby - so glad he's on the mend. Good luck with your next tx  

Isobel - thanks hun its just bad luck & bad timing 

Neema - thanks for the PM. Heard your rellies are coming my way so I'm leaving the county  Good luck & take care of yourself

LJ - thanks for the PM and good wishes honey 

Gladys - thanks for thinking of me too 

Anyway I've just got to tackle the unpacking of 2 weeks worth of stuff I'd packed for a sunny holiday in France and repack for a long weekend in not so sunny Wales followed by few days in a caravan in Dorset (DS v excited to be staying in a caravan!). Not quite the French gite with swimming pool but there's always Peppa Pig World which I'm sure will cheer us all up  

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Lindz so sorry for your BFN I can't begin to imagine how you're feeling. it is totally awful. look after yourself and curl up and cry if you want to. i would.  big hugs x  Poppy what a horrible thing to  happen. and how worrying. you are a fighter tho and so is your LO. You've both got this far. Lot's of hugs. x  Neema hi sweetie. pleased you're still with us. x    Sarah hi hun. pleased you're ok. sorry for your little fur baby. mine are both fine and misbehaving as normal. x    Sandra  nobody warns us about af after tx. bless you it's awful. i got thru 10 night time pads in an afternoon on my first cycle. x  love to all. Di x X X


----------



## kizzymouse

Poppy - I am so sorry you must be scared, sending you lots of positive thoughts      Try not to worry - I know easier said than done


----------



## justineb

I am just back from hols and catching up, looks like we need hugs all round.......

Lindz, am so sorry. I know no words will comfort you now, but the strength and determination you have to go nine times is amazing.  You must be a very strong woman, I know you won't feel like that now, but you mustn't forget it!     

Poppy, I really hope your scans go ok, such a worry and such a nightmare to cancel your holiday. Will be praying for your LO      

Sandra - really sorry to read about your BFN, but you have some spirit to be back and thinking about next time . Di is right AF after cycle is dreadful     

Sarah - thanks for thinking of me hun, hope you got on Ok in Athens and your fur baby recovers soon and copes ok with one eye. What a nightmare!

Isobel - great to see you back on the thread again.

Hi to CD, Neema, Di, Jo8, Gladys, LJ, Kizzy and everyone else.

Justine XXXX


----------



## Mrs Bea

Hi Ladies. What sad news this week. Sorry for previous lack of personals - making up for it today. After my posting on Monday, me and DH ended up going away for a few days to help with the 2WW and not had access to FF.

*SandraG* - my heart goes out to you. No words can ease the pain. I hope you get some answers at your follow up appointment. Sending you hugs 
*Poppy* - I'm so sorry to hear your news. It's natural to be scared and worried. As you said, at least its been picked up now and you can both be monitored. Sending you both lots of   
*Lindz* - praying you get a BFP tomorrow  . You are a very strong lady, remember that. Every 2WW is difficult - torture actually. I can totally empathise with your comments 'nothing left of me and don't know where to go from here'. I feel exactly the same. Sending you hugs .
*Gladys* - Thanks for your concern. How are you doing? I know 19 days! For all my cycles it's been the 19th day after EC. Until I joined FF, I wasn't aware there was such a difference! x
*Carnivaldiva* - So pleased your scan went well. This whole process is one big worry. Maybe get some advice from your doctor re flying and help to make your decision. Hope your headache has gone. x
*Jo8* -Glad your cyst has gone. Oh yes, it seemed the longest 2ww ever (or 3ww in this case). It's been so difficult and stressful on both of us. Unfortunately it was brought to an end this morning . No wonder you feel . And to have that glimmer of hope... Life is so hard at times. Hope that AF arrives soon. Sending hugs 
*Dyellowcar* - Hope you get your phone call from CARE very soon. Very annoying. x
*Hellypoo* - I  you get a natural BFP. Oh yes, this fertility journey is one hell of a rollercoaster ride, playing havoc with your emotions. You have every right to feel sad and that it should be you too. Life is so unfair. Keeping fx and sending you lots of  .
*Angel* - How did your follow up appointment go? Hope you got some answers. x
*Masiecat* - Hope your ovulation blood test goes well. Another waiting game! Sending 
*Tamsin* - Hope you got some good news re your 7 eggs. As others have said, it's quality and not quantity.  
*Ariel and Jayne* - How are you doing? Wishing you both lots and lots of luck for a BFP.
*Isobel* - Your consultation with Create sounds like it went well. When does your tx start? keeping everything crossed for you. x
*Sheps* - So sorry to hear your news. No words can ease the pain. Sending you lots of 

Hi to Becky7, Lexa, Hab, Kizzymouse, Justineb, LJ, HHH, Kuki and anyone else I have missed. Sending you   .

AFM - We went away for a few days, came back today. It was great getting away from the same four walls, but still difficult. For the first time ever I had some bleeding on Monday, after I posted on here, which stopped on Monday night. Cried all the way. Yesterday, with a vengeance, AF started. We bought a test and did this today - not surprising a BFN. We are devastated and heartbroken. This was our last IVF, as told by our clinic, and we too have decided to draw the line as we need to live and not keep surviving. Although we knew we had a 5% chance at this attempt, and chances reduced further due to the late development of the embryos, it still hurts like hell. Our journey began over 3 years ago, and in between we got married and even compromised on our honeymoon and also never had chance to try for a honeymoon baby due to our next tx starting when we returned, and were told to use protection. Where do we go from here? No baby and no more IVF. Not once did we think we would get to this point. I'm angry; heartbroken at seeing my DH so upset too. Rang clinic when we got back and I'm to do their test that they have given us, tomorrow. No hopes raised as bleeding heavily. We will get a follow up appointment once they have had their weekly audit and I've asked for a AMH test, which this time we will have to pay, but I want to know, to compare to last October's which was 19.24 (my last FSH was 10 in May 2010, so may have to consider this too). We are also waiting for an appointment with the counsellor, who we have used before and has helped us very much. 
I've also made an appointment at our doctors for the 22nd to go with a list of tests to be done, such as thyroid, level 1 immunes and need to do more research. Could anyone please let me know what other tests I should have done. Also, can anyone please give any info how to increase egg quality, as apparently I have reduced egg quality as this is associated with endometriosis. Also, any other advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm not giving up any hope of TTC naturally.

Sorry for my rant, feel bit better getting that off my chest.

Thank you. Mrs Bea xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies the weekend is here at last, 2 whole lovely days off and the sun is meant to come out in the afternoon  

Lindz,  , thinking of you, you take care, sending a very big hug , you will get there     

Justine  , good to hear from you, did you have a good holiday where did you go. I got on ok in Athens, Serum was lovely, all good for the next cycle, this is going to be the one, lucky number 7  , I hope my boy will be ok when we finally let him out, he is so much better in the last few days, trying to escape at every opportunity, have to keep windows shut, it's a nightmare, like living with houdini, have you any plans for future tx  

Poppy  , thank goodness it was detected and you can be very closely monitored    , baby will not be affected,
I have emptied my in box, thanks for letting me know, you have a fab double holiday in Wales and Dorset,      

Di hi hon, I am ok just about, now my baby is on the mend, he is asleep next to me, bless your two are mischievous , hope you have a good weekend  

CD, hi hon  , what have you been up to naughty lady, to warrent an emergency scan, not cutting the grass again !, you take care of yourself and your precious cargo, phew everything is ok  

Sandra  hello  , you take time to recover be kind to yourself, well done for going back to work, you are brave, good luck with your FU, all the best for the future  

Kizzy hi hon, how is that gorgeous Mollie, hope its dry and sunny up there,so you can take her out  

Mrs Bea, so sorry   , good luck with the next cycle, DHEA, royal jelly, COQ10 and apimist are meant to be good for egg , quality, take time to heal and recover, you will get there


----------



## kizzymouse

Sarah - Mollie is fantastic but sadly the weather is not!! How are you doing? 

Here's a new pic taken today, I bought her Sophie the Giraffe and she loves her - great to chew http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/P120811_1022.jpg

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## urbangirl

Sam Taylor Wood is pregnant again at 44! She has a one year old and now expecting again.  I suppose being very much in love with a partner half her age didn't hurt any.  Anyway, good luck to her, I hope it goes really well.

Bea, have you looked at Agate's FAQ in the immunes section? She covers pretty much all the tests + lots of supplements.  She mentions things like Inisotol that is meant to help egg quality and other stuff similarly unknown.  Royal Jelly's meant to be good and pomegranate and tomato juice both meant to be good at increasing blood flow to the reproductive area (and all round circulation really). Also good for that are some yoga positions, google fertility yoga. There's lots lots more.

Me, just went for natural IVF and was on the couch for EC when doctor told me I'd already ovulated.  It's always something every month, something always has to go wrong.  At least the clinic refunded me 100%, I don't think a British clinic would have done that. Anyway, preparing for September now.
Hello to everyone, sorry, I am rubbish at personals.   But I'm wishing we all have a better month ahead of us.


----------



## LJyorkshire

Mrs Bea - so sorry to hear you have another BFN and totally understand needing to draw a line ..reading through your history you've been through so much  
Re egg quality I'm on DHEA, CoQ10 and Apimist. One of my FF buddies took DHEA and has 2 hatching blasts on board and 2 frostie blasts so that's encouraging. I think for me if this cycle fails I need a complete break from supplements as am sick of my body being run by chemicals..ok maybe I'll not stop the folic..just in case.

As you say life is for living and this whole IVF process seems designed to make it feel like you're waiting for life to start..the massive lists of drugs, things to eat, not to eat, not to drink, not to fly, have sex when the monitor tells us to, lose weight, do yoga, do acupuncture..OMG it's endless. So enjoy being YOU for a while and I'm sure an answer will present itself 

Take Care

LJ x


----------



## hopingx

Sorry to the ladies who have recently had BFNs, I myself had one last month on 2nd ivf attempt. I am coming to the UK early September for a 2 week break (as am based out in the middle east) and just wandered if you could give me some of your recommendations for clinics in either Kent or around central london. I may try to go along and see what they have to say as its all getting so disheartening- any names of the good consultants at the clinics v welcome, thanks so much


----------



## TamsinT

So much bad news here this week.  Am so very sorry!  My heart goes out to you, Mrs Bea, and Lindz, and Sandra!  It doesn't get any easier, does it?    

Hi to everyone else

Of my 7 eggs, 4 fertilized and we had 3 put back on Thursday.  Now just praying....


----------



## urbangirl

Hopingx, if it's London your best bets are probaby the ARGC or the Lister. For the ARGC you have to fill out a form in advance, I think it takes about a month for them to get back to you because of the wait list.  It's a very good clinic though, Rod Stewart's wife got her baby through Taranassi there- as reported in her interview with "Hello!"!!


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thank you so much everyone for your kind words and support.  

Tamsin - congrats on 4 embryos, that's fantastic.  Hope the 2ww flies by without too much angst.  

Hopingx - So sorry for your recent BFN.   I agree with Urbangirl that ARGC or Lister are best, or possibly one of the CARE clinics as they also treat for immunes.  ARGC have excellent results but wont let you cycle with an FSH above 10 and the costs can become astronomical however their cycle monitoring is second to none.  I'm sure Justine can tell you more about them.  Had money not been an issue I would have gone there, however as I had fluctuating FSH and finite funds I went to the Lister.  Jaya Parikh was my consultant there and she was very proactive with regards to treating "older" ladies.

Mrs Bea - I'm so sorry for your BFN.   I have to say it's very brave of you to draw the line under further treatment.  I also can't believe I'm at the point where after so many attempts I still have no baby... I only ever intended to have the one try, but there's something inside me which can't ever give up until I have a child (or get made bankrupt!).  As LJ said, "life is for living and this whole IVF process seems designed to make it feel like you're waiting for life to start" which describes how I feel to a tee and is why I can't give up as without a baby I can't see how I can ever reclaim the old me.  Please don't apologise for your "rant", it's what we're all here for!  If you can't rant on here where can you rant?  People in the real world, although they may say words of sympathy, can never understand in the way that we all can as we share a common sadness and longing.

I've a few suggestions that may help.  I know you have said that you're drawing a line under further treatment, and that's a decision only you can make, but there are a few things that could be preventing you from carrying a pregnancy that it may be worth investigating if you are TTC naturally.  When eventually I had additional tests it was found that I had several things wrong with me that prevented me from carrying a baby.  Firstly I was found to have an inherited thrombophilia which increases blood clotting and hence reduces oxygen suypply to the capilliaries in the endometrium thus reducing implantaion.  Secondly I had very high natural killer cells meaning my body was treating the embryo as an invader and attacking it.  Thirdly I was found to have hidden C, a dormant chlamydia infection deep within the uterus that causes immune responses and a raise in NK cells.  And finally, I was found to have a womb full of polyps plus endometrial hyperplasia which was discovered by means of an aquascan (saline hysterosonogram to give it its proper name) meaning I would NEVER have had implantation even with donor eggs as the polyps act like an IUD, and the thickened endometrium means that it is older and less receptive to implantation.  None of this had been spotted during my 8 previous cycles and countless ultrasounds I'd had at other clinics even though the polyps were quite large and had been there years.  So, in addition to crappy old eggs I have/had 4 other problems that are/have been preventing implantation.  Penny at Serum was the only person to pick this up - all of the other consultants just blamed my age and my eggs.  What I'm trying to say is don't be fobbed off with egg quality as being THE reason for failure as at 41 you should still have good eggs in you, especially with a normal AMH.  Mind you, AMH becomes less crucial a measure of ovarian reserve when you are in your 40s as it will definitely be diminishing owing to the menopause being around age 52.  All I'm trying to say is for your own peace of mind make sure that your body is receptive to implantation as I've learned to my cost, both emotionally and financially, and have tests for NK Cells, thrombophilia, hidden C, plus (and I would say most importantly) have an aquascan.  There are places in the UK which do them for about £200.  Sorry for the long ramble, I just hope some of this helps.

In terms of egg quality Co-enzyme Q10 in medically significant doses can improve egg quality as it acts as a mitochondrial nutrient and therefore can help prevent aneuploidy during cell division.  There has been considerable success with this in the states and the recommended dose is 600mg a day for 3 months prior to treatment.  It's very expensive at Boots but can be bought online reasonably cheaply.  It's also been proven to improve sperm motility too (it worked dramatically for my DH), plus it boosts vitality which is a bonus!  DHEA can also help but in some ladies it can increase testosterone too much which can then have adverse affects.  

AFM, 14 days post transfer today and still a BFN.  No sign of AF yet but I'm sure that now I've stopped the meds, which I did today, it will arrive, although while it's not here I can't help but have that tiny glimmer of hope for a VERY late implanter.   I'm feeling less sad today and a bit more optimistic for although I've now had 9 failures I can really only count this last one as none of the others would have worked owing to all the other untreated issues mentioned above, so I'm consoling myself with the fact that it doesn't always work first time!

Lindz xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
So very sad days. I totally relate to you all. I feel exactly the same. I have doen all the tests and now know what's wrong althougth I am ready to pack it all in. I will try one more fresh cycle with all the immune meds this year and than give it up. 
Linz, yes you need to give it a bit more.    and  

Mrs Bea,     Give it a little time.. And we are here as always.. 

Hopingx, Dr. Gorgy was great with immune testing.I can not tell you yet if all worked or not.Good luck..

TamsinT, Enjoy being pupo!

I am at the beach and dont' have much battery left. So will be a short one..

Sending love and lots of luck to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## Tommi

Hello - I hope you don't mind me joining your thread. 

I am 41 and planning to use my own eggs. My AMH is just under 20 which I'm told is great for my age. All other tests have come back better than expected. Consultant seems realistic but pretty positive too. But I had a session with the clinic counsellor the other day who was overwhelmingly negative. I wish I had found a reason to leave the session early but for some reason I stayed, only to leave feeling that if I manage to conceive with my own eggs it will be a medical miracle and the chances of conceiving a healthy baby are negligible. She strongly pushed the clinics more expensive treatments. 

I did really start to doubt my decision but now I'm back on track! I'd be interested to know if anyone has had a similar experience. I don't know what it was that she was doing but it certainly wasn't counselling!

I find it really inspiring to read this thread and send lots of      to all of you.

T x  

PS Lindz - I now have a list of Qs for my consultant... thank you!  Lots of   for you.


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Tommi. Sorry you had a terrible experience with the counsellor.   Maybe she was trying to prepare you in case it doesn't work, although having said that DH and I went to see one at my first clinic and we left the session feeling completely crap!  As I said in my previous post, at 41 you still have an excellent chance of conceiving with your own eggs, especially with a good AMH.  Can I ask, what were the more expensive treatments that she was suggesting?  

Hi Kuki   xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Lindz - I will send you a PM as I don't want to risk identifying anyone!


----------



## urbangirl

Tommi, I'm really surprised your cunsellor was so negative.  I got pregnant on my very first try at 40 (okay, so it didn't work out) and I know quite a few 40's mums.  If you haven't got a terrible fertility problem that you know is holding you back I don't see why you wouldn't manage it.


----------



## Tommi

Thanks urbangirl  
I definitely won't be seeing her again. I think there are enough things to consider on this path without that!
Thank you!


----------



## carnivaldiva

Massive       to all who are feeling down.

I guess I'm lucky and I've only had 5 attempts, but I know that after the 3rd, I thought that was it.  The thing is, it's really hard to give up while there's a chance.  

Good luc Tommi.  Your AMH is fantastic. I wouldn't take what the counsellor has to say to heart. Some people have terrible people skills.

My love to all x


----------



## Hellypoo

It has been a very sad time on our thread recently.  Sending many many  to Lindz, Mrs Bea and SandraG.  I can't begin to imagine how you are feeling.  Thinking of you and sending much love  

Hopingx - sorry about your BFN too.  I'm with CRGH who have got a very good reputation.  But like others mentioned the ARGC and Lister are definitely worth contacting.

Poppy - what a scary time for you, but at least they can keep an eye on things with the regular scans 

Tommi - your results sound really good!  Ignore her and press on with your tx and achieving your dream 

Kizziemore - what a cutie! 

Well I've had a rather amazing and very shocking weekend.  Looks like dragging my OH upstairs the other weekend for one last attempt naturally before we were to start IVF has actually paid off - we only bloody well got a    I am shocked and totally terrified as I've had 2 mcs this year already.  Went to CRGH to have a blood test this morning and to check my progesterone levels as they were v. low last time, so they are going to call me back later on today with the results.  I can't believe it....I even hesitant to post this as I'm scared it'll jinx things


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hellypoo, what fantastic news!!!!  BFP and fun in the process.  Have all digits crossed for you!!!!  Way to go girl !!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse

Hellypoo that's fab news!  


Hugs to everyone    I got lucky on 9th go ( although it was donor ) Sending everyone positive thoughts


----------



## TamsinT

Fantastic news, Hellypoo!
Every success that I read of gives me hope
x


----------



## SandraG

Hellypoo  
congrats to you thats made my day to hear such good news xxx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hellypoo congrats on Surprise BFP. How exciting! look after yourself and take things easy considering your history.    Tommi hi and welcome. Lot's of support on this thread and very knowledgeable ladies too.    Love to all  Di x X X


----------



## justineb

Hellypoo     Congratulations, such wonderful news to cheer the thread up. Take care of yourself. Fingers crossed 3rd time lucky.

Tommi - Must be frustrating to feel like counsellor is putting you on a downer, but I had AMH of 16 when I started treatment, it is a great bonus but doesn't always mean it happens straight away. If you have been trying for ages and have plenty of eggs, you have to ask are there other issues that need  to be addressed (e.g. immunes).......... I wish I had gone to a clinic like ARGC, Lister or Care at the beginning, I feel like my cycle and FET at BCRM was a big waste of money as there were other issues going on that they didn't even consider, we had no chance of success while my immune system was running wild...............so the counsellor might just have been trying to get that across (she may have heard this from women like me in the past).... if you go to a good one now, you probably do have more chance.

Hoping X - ARGC IVF/ICSI cycle costs around £10-£13k depending on whether you need immunes and how many drugs you need, but they do keep a very close eye on you and get amazing results in over 40s. Doesn't always work first time.....  IUI is very good value there (only £500 plus drugs), we are spent up at mo, which is why we are turning to IUI (also as we got natural BFP in March)

Sarah will PM you

  to everyone

Justine XXXX


----------



## justineb

Sarah, tried to PM you, but your box is full.....


----------



## Daisychain1985

Kizzy hi hon  , what a lovely pic of Mollie, she is getting so big now, I am doing ok, getting excited for my next cycle at Serum, should start in first week in Sept, shame the weather is not playing summer up there  

Lindz, hello my friend  , please don't give up hope you will be a mum, stay positive,   

Urban girl, sorry you did not make it to EC, good luck for Sept        

LJ, take it easy and look after yourself, good luck too for Sept    

hoping, sorry your last tx did not work, I hope one of the London clinics can help you   

Tamsin congrats on being pupo, for the    

Kuki, hi hon, how are you doing, good luck for the next tx, it's just so hard all this tx we go through and drugs to screw our bodies up, but you will get there  

Poppy, hi babe , hope you are ok               

Justine, hi hon, did you have a good weekend,    thanks for letting me know about in box, I have completely emptied it but it is still not working, I will have to ask a ff how to remedy this, help anyone 

Tommi   and welcome, WOW, amh of 20, you are very blessed, you will do just fine, sorry your counsellor was  , good luck with your ivf treatments    

CD, HI hon, still waiting on what you did  , hope your looking after yourself  

Hellypoo, CONGRATULATIONS, what a lovely post to read, well done and good luck   

HI JO, DI, HHH,hoping you are all doing good  

AFM, I am doing good, all ready for my next cycle, still have not told work yet, was told I have to tell them when I go for tx, but so don't want to, none of there buisness   but will have to as I have to carry heavy things sometimes, 
My furbaby is doing ok, he is getting better every day, he has his stitches out on wed, I am really worried that his eye will open up and I will see his empty eye socket, he is so brave my little boy 
love Sarah xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Sarah Essex  I had my cat eye taking out with stitches and it doesnt open out for you to see the socket but he was so happy to have his eye taking out so it must be bad  even neighbours notices his happiness  so I am sure he will be ok
Xx


----------



## urbangirl

JustineB, do ARGC and the Lister really cost £10-13K I thought all the UK clinics were about £6k.  Not being funny but you can go to one of the best clinics in the world for that (in the US).


----------



## TamsinT

Hi Urbangirl - ARGC is about £10-13K but the Lister is nearer £6K


----------



## justineb

Yep ARGY costs around £10-13K... with 1 go of IVIG and IL............we thought about going abroad, but if we went to US we'd have travel and accommodation on top, we had somewhere to stay in London so it made sense for us. Results are also amazing for over 40s if you look at **** stats.


----------



## carnivaldiva

It really is crazy what we pay for IVF, compared to Europe.  You need to do your research as well, as some clinics have different procedures and protocols etc and will test for certain things and not others.

I'm still over joyed Hellypoo.  Look after yourself. x  .

Sarah, I reluctantly helped my brother with a bit of plumbing last week.  Was standing on the joists, as he had the floor up, with thumb over a leaking pipe.  Re-adjusted myself and my foot went through the ceiling below.  Luckily I didn't fall through (far too fat_ and landed on a joist on my bottom.  My brother was underneath me trying to push my legs back through.  At least he won't ask again and I won't offer.  I still have my fab pictures from the scan and look at them all the time,


----------



## Hellypoo

Thank you all so much for your lovely kind words.  I'm still very much in shock but mostly terrified about things going wrong.  I am trying to think positive thoughts and take things a day at a time.  The clinic called yesterday and I have to go back in 2 weeks time for an early scan, but they said my HCG levels are 519.6 and my progesterone is 117, so I even don't have to have those awful Prontogest injections in the bum this time!

I hope that you don't mind me hanging around this thread even though we never actually made it to the IVF stage, I feel l like I'm just getting to know you and would love to share your journeys   I do hope my BFP gives people some hope. I certainly never thought I'd get one, we were just passing the time waiting to start out tx by doing something proactive   

IVF costs are crazy!  Why is the ARGC so much more expensive?  If they were able to guarantee the end result I know we'd all pay anything to get it.  I was very lucky with my DS as we lived in the US so our health insurance covered the costs and we didn't have to pay anything.

Sarah - I hope your cat is doing ok.  My friend has a totally blind cat and you'd never know it, it's amazing how he copes!

Lots of   and  to everyone x


----------



## Tommi

Thank you for your replies ladies! Very much appreciated.  
     for all.
T x


----------



## hopingx

Thanks ladies for the advise, I didnt realise how expensive costs were in UK. at the mo I am abit confused as since my 2nd ivf ended in a BFN, my last AF that was on 1st July but the next usually a 31 day cycle hasnt come. I did an hcg blood test on day 43 but it was negative and I am on day 46 and still nothing, not sure what to do apart from wait but am abit worried something could be wrong. maybe the drugs messed up the system abit, as I did bleed for about 2 and half weeks instead of a week last AF. any suggestions? also did the pee sticks and were negative so not sure whats up


----------



## justineb

Hoping - hope cycle sorts itself out.

CD- hope you are Ok after that ceiling episode...he better not ask you again!!

Re ARGC - price for ICSI is about £3,700.......... in itself is very reasonable but you pay a lot for tests (they keep a very close eye on you to avoid OHSS and to tailor drugs to get max egg numbers and you have daily bloods tests in week 1 of stimms, 2 tests a day in week 2 of stimms, also immunes - full Chicago) prior to cycling, then mini immunes during stimms, they may use humira, and IVIG and IL, plus all other drugs - basically it adds up..... but IUI is very cheap at £500
We paid over £6500 at Bristol last year with drugs....and they have put prices up now........ their IUI is over £1000. What I spent there was wasted as it just would have never worked give immune issues......


----------



## LJyorkshire

Oh Hellopoo - so happy for you, that's brought a tear to me eye. It gives me hope thta at only a year younger than e you've had 3 BFP's in a year..NEVER had one in 41years so now they're tcakling my immune issues maybe I will get lucky too! Praying thsi BFP is a really sticky one!

CD - love it that you keep looking at your scan picture..bet you panicked after your little accident..

Poppy - any more news on the baby and slapped cheek virus...have all the blood tests been ok for so..sorry you're having to miss out on France but sure you'll hvae some lovely family holidays there in the future  

SarahEssex  - good luck with next cycle...when are you starting..are you doing anthing diffrent this time round..or is it just a numbers game?

Tommi - you could share your AMH score out between the rest of us on the thread and still double our results (!) ..you have a great chance in my humble opinion!

Have my first Intralipids Thursday then counting down to holiday on Sunday..woo hoo!!

LJ x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
It costs a lot but so lucky to coem to Istanbul for my treatments. Next will be reprofit if this last FET does not work. This FET is the first one with all the immune treatments. It cost us so much money this time.. 
On friday I will have Intralipids it would have been costing 370 in Uk. Well in here with all included £20 pounds. Scary is not? huge diff. Well I will be in a private wing with private nurse around at all times while on drips.. 
I am hoping this willb e first and last one with immune drugs.. Plus did hysteroscopy with biopsy points.. So really hoping they are going to stick to me for good ti.. the birth...    
Will let you know on thursday 8th of sep.. That would be the test date for me.. Will have my free blood test on day 10 and fly to UK.. 
Sending all lots of love and luck from sunny Datca! Kukixxxx


----------



## urbangirl

Justine B, it must be the immunes stuff, then, that makes it so expensive at the ARGC (as well as the monitoring).  If they include all the Chicago stuff + treatment like IVIG then that does make them cheaper than the US, but - £3,700 for ICSI?  Really and truly?  I paid £1,500 for that in the US, at a clinic every bit as good as the ARGC (to be honest, I thought it was better, otherwise I wouldn’t have gone there). That kind of intense monitoring is par for the course for any good clinic over there, but I have to say, they didn’t do twice daily at mine, that is a lot.  

To put all this money stuff in perspective, you can have ICSI for £100 in Europe, probably less in some places, and more advanced versions of it for £250.  

Kuki, that’s really interesting about Turkey and the immunes, I’m always looking for the best treatment at the best price, there’s so much variation all over the world.  I never considered Turkey before.

Hellypoos, really happy for you, try not to worry too much and just enjoy it.  Harder said than done I know.  Thank God your hubbie was so obedient despite feeling poorly!

Good vibes to everyone!


----------



## justineb

Hey Kuki - Hope you're having a great holiday........at that price please have an IL for me!! What a mega bargain....hope it works for you hun....will be thinking of you as september approaches.....

Urbangirl......Clinics charge way too much in UK really but I feel my money was better spent at ARGC.....at least via them and their treatments I have had a BFP even if it didn't stick..... at Bristol CRM ICSI is now £4115 so more than ARGC!!!! (When I was at BCRM I didn't have a single hormone blood test through my cycle.....I was hospitalised 2 days after transfer, so I guess I would rather be monitored closely and know what my E2 is doing. I did feel much better health wise through ARGC cycle and I got 12 eggs, 10 embies (more than at BCRM) - but sadly after equivocals no BFP). We can't afford to cycle there again.......as we are now spent up and looking for cheaper options...... We had a lady on this thread who went to Egypt for treatment as it cost £600, sadly she got pick pocketed and all her money for staying over there was stolen....and that was a lot of cash......almost as much as a Uk cycle..... made me think about merits of going away for treatment....................I think I find being away from home quite stressful....I even struggle with being in London.... can you really get ICSI for £100...... all the clinics I  have looked at in Europe cost a lot more than that. I just got back from holiday and everything was expensive, food petrol, taxis.........a jar of honey was 9.5 EUROs........... so I think many places in Europe are not as cheap as they used to be.

Justineb x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Becky hi hon  , thanks for reassurance, was a bit freaked about if I would see his empty eye socket, sorry your cat had to have his removed as well but good he is happy  , my boy will be happy when we release him, he is climbing the walls and screaming  

CD  , OMG !!! you are so lucky that you are ok, what are you like, must of scared you and your bro half to death, ah bless, you treasure that scan pic, all is good  , you take it easy one scare is enough  

Hellypoo  , congrats on the good hcg and prog levels, thanks hon my furbaby is doing ok, D day tomorrow, my dh is taking him to the vet as I am at work, aahhhhh, your friend's cat what a brave puddy 

LJ, hi hon I am starting on the 29th ish, I had a hysto last month at Serum, they found a fibroid in a very bad place, said no way any of my previous ivf's would of worked, £20 k wasted, I am having donor eggs this time, time is not on my side ans I do not respond very well to stimms, sad but the only way unless I win the lottery, I have had intralipids, it's ok but it's a 1000  calories !!!!!!, worth it though  

Justine hi hon , have you had any luck with the pm, my inbox is totally empty now, hope you are ok my friend    

love to all you over 40's   to you all xxx


----------



## urbangirl

JustineB, I'm just staggered, I really thought you'd missed typed or something, £4,000 is insane. You can go to clinics in the US that are reknown for treating male factor and have it done there for so much less, and I'm sure Bristol isn't in the top 5 in the world like some of these US clinics are.  
I paid £150 for ICSI this month (which I didn't have in the end because no EC) but my clinic is certainly not the cheapest.  Everything varies around the world, in the US my trigger shot cost £50, elsewhere I've paid £4 for the same drug!


----------



## neema

Hellypoo - Congratulations on your BFP   Wow just before you started tx!!. Your beta levels are great, wish you a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## jo8

Hi

So sorry to hear the sad news recently

Lindz   - you are one incredible lady to keep on going like you have - it takes a lot of bravery to keep trying - so hoping it works out for you - at least you can keep telling yourself you have tried everything possible

Mrs.Bea - sorry to read your news too - what you had written really touched me - I so know what you mean. Unfortunately in this nightmarish journey you can reach that point of thinking that's it and the end of t/x - this is a point of greiving and coming to terms with. I'm glad you've got the support of someone else to talk too - its helped me a lot. Hope you can get your follow up quickly   

Poppy - how awful to get the news - I don't know much about it but      that the scans go well each week and that as the weeks go by you get more reassurance

Hellypoo - great news    - well done you!!

Justine - glad you've had a good break - what are your next steps?

Tamsin - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad - when do you test?

Neema - blimey you've had the guests for a while - family I assume - when do you get your house back?

LJ -good luck for tomorrow and have a good holiday

Sarah - great news that you've had a bit of a spring clean    bet you can't wait to get started

Isobel - hope you've managed to get started - will pm you 

Hopingx - don't worry too much about the cycle thing - all the hormones will have probably sent your cycle a bit   

Hi to all the other lovely ladies on here - starting to struggle to keep up!

AFM - AF finally arrived yesterday on day 45 - just hoping it gets back to normal this cycle. Feeling bit fed up as phoned clinic yesterday as 3 weeks since all clear from cyst and there are no donors coming through and if it had all gone to plan should have been on 2ww by now  . Came home last night and DP had ought me flowers as knew I was feeling down & didn't even notice for couple of hours - how bad am I?  

Going away for long weekend tomorrow to visit family so hopefully that will cheer me up a bit.

Jo x


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Apologies if I miss anyone - lots of posts since I've been away. Hello to all the newbies 

Glad we left the south coast yesterday as flash floods in Bournemouth today 

Jo8 - thanks honey  I'm known for getting bizzare illnesses but didn't see this one coming. My Cons said I'm the only one in the County who is being monitored for Parvo at the moment  So glad AF has arrived - I'm not surprised you're feeling down  Have a lovely weekend away 

Urbangirl - wow I had no idea tx was so much cheaper in the US. Its like a monopoly over here and just adds misery to people's pain  

SarahEssex - yay not long til you can start with Penny  Its so bl88dy annoying that these things aren't picked up over here espec all the money everyone has to fork out   Lots of luck for your tx    

Justine - thanks for calling - really sweet of you  Has been good to get away although have still been pretty stressed and not sleeping too well. Amazing that ARGC IUI is so much cheaper than everywhere else - got everything crossed for you    

Kuki - hope you're having a lovely holiday  Not long til your FET - wishing you so much luck   

LJ - thanks for thinking of me  How did the ILs go? Yay not long til your hols - have a very very relaxing time 

Hopingx - the drugs do all sorts to AF. Hope it sorts it self out and good luck for choosing a clinic 

Tommi - that AMH is fantastic! - there are girls 10 years younger than us lot who would kill for a level like that  Don't let the Drs put you off - sounds like you have a really good chance to me 

Hellypoo - amazing news! Huge congrats   . Hope you're feeling ok - have you got a date for a scan?  

CD - blimey you look after yourself lady   & no more climbing in people's roofs doing DIY   Thank god you & bubs are ok 

Dee - how are you feeling? Have you got any more scans coming up or are you waiting for your 12wk one? 

Di - any more news on your results? What has your Cons said? 

Becky - how are things going with your tx? 

Sandra - hope you're ok 

Tamsin - is your OTD soon?  Sorry I can't read back to your posts 

Mrs Bea - think I was away when you posted your news. I'm so sorry it must be so hard  Hope you & DH are taking care of each other 

Lindz - big   how are you doing?

Neema - have you got rid of your guests or are they back again?  

Kizzy - thanks for the lovely message  What would we do without everyone's support 

AFM - Had scan today - interesting and scary all at the same time. Have been really stressed & worried this last week but everything looks ok so far but we're not out of the woods yet. Basically if baby has caught or catches the virus, it can shut down his bone marrow for 3 weeks so he isn't making any blood. They measure the blood flow through a vessel in baby's brain, if its flowing too fast it can mean he hasn't got enough red blood cells to go around. Anyway it was just about in the normal range (although on high side) and we have to go back for another scan on Tues as they will have today's measurements to compare with so hoping they don't jump massively between now and then    and then they will keep scanning every week for a little while to plot the measurements. All his other measurements are looking fine.

Had a great time at Peppa Pig World - DS loved it and hotel was fab with lovely grounds for DS to play in - he made his Dad play tennis for hours every day  We couldn't get a caravan in the end as they were all full   We have however booked a caravan (DS's request ) down in Devon for a long weekend and then if all is ok at Tues scan, we may be able to go away for a little bit longer. Hope the weather improves - bl88dy awful here today 

Love to everyone & thanks as always for all your lovely messages  xx


----------



## Gladys07

Quick one ladies as very behind on work    

Poppy - Glad to hear that they are  monitoring you closley and  hope you get out of the woods soonx thinking of  you

Jo 8  - praying to the universe for a donor for you 

Helllpooo- I can't remember if I said congrats so incase I din't woo hooo well done lady

CD - LOL at falling through flor but be CAREFUL!

All other ladies BIG HELLO and lots of love

AFM - First MW this monring she was so lovely.  My 12 wk scan is 23rd August! I can't wait as I can them relax. Haven't been active on FF recently as I am struggling to keep on to pof work and trying not to distract myself  but always thinking of you ladies x


----------



## hopehopehope

hi ladies quick one from me as not too good on phone and am away on hols in malta.  Tmii coming up
My last cycle I didn't ovulate till day 18 so this month I didn't start testing til day 11after ewcm started. Had very very light tinge of pink on days 16/17 and today, day18 still not had a 
Pos ov test stick . I am taking 5mg steroids and forgot to tKe it on day 15 , do you think thT might have caused the bleeding or do you think I might have ovulated early onday 10 and it could be implantation bleeding _ it was very light for 36 hours and very very mild 
cramp with it. 

Dh did notice ewcm on day 10-11 and it has all gone now so not expecting to ovulate after day 19. 
Any advice please! If I did ovulTe early on day 10 and implant on day 16, when is earliest test date.
Also stopped taking dhea on day 9 after a year- would this cause it?  Sorry no personals till weekend when Ivan catch up on normal computer xxxxxx love xxxx


----------



## justineb

Poppy, so pleased scan was looking positive so far- keeping everything crossed for you and LO 

Hopex3 - steroids shouldn't affect cycle as far as i know (I have been on them nearly all the time from Feb- end of July and had no effects on my cycle)....goodluck

Hi to everyone else,

Justine XX


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
First Intralipids went well. So lets see how next week go.. 
I am on on my other drugs from now on..
Thinking of you all. 
Once I am in Istanbul I shall write more. 
Love. Mxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  well done  me too  apart from another lady reckon 100 ml bag is not enough and reckon I should have 200 ml instead  aghhhhhh  shall I do 200 ml next time which is day 4 ET and when are you having ILS next
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I have bought 500ml Intralipids beg. We used 100 yesterday. I will use another 100 on wed. Not sure to have 200. Dr. G must be doing it 100 at the time for a reason. We could ask Agate I suppose. Did you ask her? I will go and ask. If she says why not.. we can take 200.. 
My FET will be 5 days after Ints.it seems a bit too quick but for implantation it will be just wright. 
I won't have any other ils. I did nto think about it.. If i was staying after OTD in here. I will have another one.. I am not sure if I should take any ils back with me to UK either.. Lets see how testing goes. I will decide than.. Imight buy it in here as it is easy to buy and cheap. I just need to buy it all the rest of the things to go with it so all I will do is to find a nurse to put the drips into me..
When is your ET?

Hello to rest of you ladies.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Gosh!  I've been absent for a week and missed so much!

Firstly CONGRATULATIONS Hellypoo!   What fantastic news and great Hcg as well.

Hopingx - I hope your cycle has sorted itself out.  Mine has been a bit weird after my recent BFN.  You'd have thought that with a nice thick lining to get rid of that AF would literally be gushing out, but no... just a few clots and a week late too.  As others have said it's probably the meds messing with our systems.  Maybe you could ask your doctor for some meds to bring on AF?

LJ - Hope the intralipids went well.  I had it once and hardly noticed a thing!

Kuki - Good luck!

Urbangirl - I'm surprised it's so cheap in the States.  I looked at a couple of clinics there - CHR in New York and the Sher Institute but they were both about £10K for a round of ICSI if you don't have health insurance which being from the UK I don't.  

Jo8 - I'm so sorry that you're feeling down.   I truly empathise with you in terms of finding delays frustrating.  I cried when my cycle was postponed because of polyps, but time passes so quickly and before you know it you will be announcing your BFP on here.

Poppy - Glad things are going Ok so far.  Pig World sounds great - much better than France if you ask me!

Gladys - Good luck for your scan.  When this one's done you can finally relax and enjoy your pregnancy.

HHH - Steroids don't affect ovulation and neither would stopping the DHEA.  I guess if you had EWCM on day 10-11 you most likely ovulated around that time.  I'm wondering if the OPK failed to pick up your LH surge?  I was told that ladies in their 40s should test twice a day with an OPK as the LH surge can often be missed as it only lasts about 12 hours.  Also, bear in mind that it's quite common not to ovulate every month.

Sandra and Mrs Bea - hope you're both coping OK.    I've decided to go again in October, if I can.  Just waiting for a follow-up consult with Penny at Serum when she returns from her holidays.  I had a text from her and she couldn't see any reason for my BFN other than bad luck, as my embryos and lining were all perfect, and I was on medications to cover every conceivable eventuality, so she's positive that we'll get there.  I guess I have to take comfort from that although I have to admit I've got to the point where I've stopped believing I will ever be a mum.  

Hi Justine, Sarah, Becky, Neema, Tamsin, CD, Tommi and everyone who hasn't posted recently.  

Lindz xx


----------



## BECKY7

Kuki  I got 10 bag for £85 and nurse to do it for £103  so if you think that great price for the nurse let me know ok and I have write to you on other intralipid subject lol
Wow not long to go eh and finger cross for you
Becky7 xx


----------



## Gojogo

Hi everyone, I'm new on here. While searching and searching Japanese laws regarding donor sperm and single women, I found this extract:

MCLEOD: Japan's most prominent fertility guru, Dr Kato, is also stretching the rules. He's looking for ways his patients can by-pass Japan's restrictive laws. One of his projects will see Japanese women flying to the North Queensland City of Cairns as medical tourists, legally able to access egg donation. In the future, scientific advances could make that obsolete. Researches in Dr Kato's laboratories undertake highly experimental cell manipulation. They're pursuing the Holy Grail of Japanese IVF, the old egg made young again. Aged, unviable eggs are being recharged with part of a young, donated egg.

DR OSAMU KATO: 'With a donor egg, the child is not carrying your DNA. But with cell nucleus transfer you can have a baby that has your genes. The technology is almost complete but in reality we can't apply it yet.'

Exciting hey? I wish 'yet' was the same in IVF as it is in, say ICT.

Here's the full article for reference: http://www.abc.net.au/foreign/content/oldcontent/s2463869.htm

/links


----------



## hopingx

Lindz, have given up on AF for this month am hoping it turns up next month else then will be v worried. the doc at the clinic said it is usual when on the long protocol to get delayed ovulation-and there I was getting hopeful thinking maybe it could be a nautural BFP-oh well.here goes the waiting game again


----------



## Daisychain1985

Lindz, , hi hon, good your back in the FF saddle again, missed you, hope you weekend was great, when is Penny back do you know yet  

Jo8, thanks hon, I am excited but so scared, usual procedure for ivf rollercoaster, , wow, that is a long cycle, 45 days, sorry you have been down, bless your DH with the flowers  

Poppy my dear friend, so pleased you are being monitored so well,   , tues has good news for you, thanks hon it's annoying but the future is all that can be changed so hoping and praying it works for us this time  

Gladys, good luck with your 12 week scan, you take care hon  

Becky and Kuki good luck with your tx            

Justine hi hon , we let Dougal out today for the first time was gone 7 hours, was in turmoil until he came back, silly ar**e had  a scratch over his bad eye, my dh has banned him from going out for a while, he has been asleep ever since, so must of had a good time  
Hope you had a good weekend and the little problem has gone  

Hoping, hope your af comes soon, naughty body, making you wait, hope your next tx is the one    

Lots of love ladies on this lovely sunny sunday


----------



## urbangirl

Putting DNA into a younger donor egg is definitely the future, they're already been experimenting with it for women with a mitochondria problem (can't remember what the name of it was) and Japan must be right in the forefront of all of it because they are trying to bring a mammoth back to life by putting it's DNA into an elephant's egg which they're going to try and make implant. tI's true, it was in the papers earlier this year! I hope this works for us all this year though, i don't want to wait until I'm 60 to be a mum...   If Nasa put it's money into infertility instead of silly mens games/space programs we'd all be sorted by now.


----------



## Jayne1007

Hello Everyone,

I've been away for a while, can't believe how much has happened on this thread in just one week.  

Congratulations Hellypoo.  

Big hugs to all of you who are feeling wretched at the moment, for whatever reason.

AFM - we got a BFN which wasn't unexpected as I started to bleed 4 days before our OTD.  Have been in touch with my clinic and will be arranging an appointment shortly to decide where to go next.  We've been given three basic choices: 1) Give up (not an option yet); 2) Egg donation (not an option at the moment, if ever); 3) Try another cycle after 3/4 months on DHEA - something that we now need to research.  Is there anything else that we should be considering in terms of increasing our chances?  We're very new to all of this and don't want to miss anything due to our ignorance.

Jayne x


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

Urbangirl  - you are so right! All the money poured into ‘men’s games’, typical. But interesting to see the Japanese, who are not allowed to develop anything to do with warfare are at the forefront of this technology! Enough said!

Hopingx – how come your AF is so late? Any chance of it being delayed due to another cause?

Gojogo – Hi, best of luck with your treatment and thanks for forwarding the link to the article.

Lindz – you are one brave lady! I don’t think I’ve the energy to keep going like you. Best of luck for your TX in October.

Sarahessex = hi hun. Poor Dougal, I don’t blame your DH for banning him fromn leaving the house, he sounds a danger to himself! Good luck for your next TX bet you can’t wait to get started!

Jo8 – How sweet of your DH to bring you flowers cos you were down. Keep up your PMA as a donor will be out there somewhere. I like Kissymouse’s attitude of her LO finding her. Yours is waiting for you too.

Poppy40 – good luck tomorrow with your scan. It’s a very scary time but at least they are monitoring you carefully. I’m pleased you made up for not going to France, Peppa Pig world sounds ace.

Gladys – good luck for tomorrow’s scan. Very exciting for you!!!

Hopex3 – sounds like you having a really confusing time with OT. If it was implantation bleeding then the earliest you could test would be around day 24, by my calculation as some PG tests are able to pick up HCG around 25+. I’ve been busy trying to work it out for myself as had similar situation this month to you and had light pinky/ brown tinge on day 17/18 with a little cramping. I don’t want to read too much into it but never had this before. We had loads of BMS around days 10-14 too. But keep telling myself it cannot be possible, just have to wait and see if AF arrives as normal.

Kuki – not long now til you are PUPO. FX for you.

AFM – Phoned Care last week and GP hadn’t sent all the test results through (no idea why?) So was back and forward all afternoon between clinic and GP. At one point my Thyroid test was missing! I was getting quite angry but they eventually sorted it all out and Faxed all the results through to Care. But my cons is covering another clinic until end of this week so won’t hear anything until next week which is quite frustrating. It seems endless waiting to hear what we should be doing next.

Hi to Becky. CD, Neema, Hellypoo, Habiuah, Justine, LJ and everyone else.

Di XXX


----------



## dyellowcar

Jayne - sorry, I posted and missed yours. Sorry for your BFN, it's still horrible even if you are sort of expecting it. I'm in a similar situation to you as also 42 and  now had 2  cycles of IVF, I've never got to OTD as alwyas bleed early.

I have been taking DHEA for approx 6 weeks to help with producing more/ better quality eggs. But will see what our next cycle brings as after that I want to do a tandem cycle like Carnivaldiva has done. 

We were given the same options to you at our last review except the cons also offered to investigate the immunes route. Most clinics wait until 3 failed IVF cycles, you could ask for level 1 tests, especially as you have to wait for 3/4 months whilst taking DHEA.

Di x


----------



## Isobel67

Wow, a lot has gone in a week or so....

Poppy - Hope the scans continue to go well and that you manage to have a nice time, even if you can't get away on holiday.

Sarah Essex - Glad the cats on the mend.  Good luck with your cycle at Serum

HHH - hope you've had a good holiday in Malta and had at least a good sample of their lovely pastries and desserts  

Urbangirl - shame that ovulation was missed, although I know it's a more common occurrence when you're having a natural cycle.  Are you using any drugs at all?  Fingers crossed for next month.

HopingX - I have used Lister and am currently with Create.  I didn't rate the Lister at all and wouldn't recommend them.  Am currently with Create and so far, have found them to be great.  Someone else I know uses CRGH, who she thinks are fantastic.

Tommi - welcome.  The counsellor sounds like an a**e and I'd ignore her!

Hellypoo - congratulations     

LJYorkshire - hope intralipids went well and that you're now enjoying your holiday.

Kuki - hope treatments are continuing to go well.  Sounds like they're excellent value 

Jo8 - hope you've had a good weekend away with the family and that it's cheered you up  

Lindz - glad you have a new plan of attack sorted out.  Would be lovely to be pregnant by Christmas    

Becky - hope the drips are going well.

Gojogo - welcome to the thread  

Jayne1007 - Sorry to hear about your bfn.  Have pm'd you with a list of supplements etc.

Di - it's so frustrating when you struggle to get results through and you're waiting to see what the implications are  .  Hope you get some positive info once the consultant is back.

Hi to Justine, Sandra, Di, Neema and anyone else that I've missed.

AFM - I've had my mum staying with for a week.  She has dementia and it was quite hard work.  I took her home and then went down to Create on Friday for my day 4 scan, to start my natural modified cycle. At scan, they saw 4 follies which were about 3cm each  .  Said that the follies hadn't ruptured in my previous cycle and that I can't go ahead this month.  They've taken my blood and are going to discuss situation with consultant to see if I need to take anything this month, to make sure that they definitely rupture. No wonder I've been feeling so bloated  

Was feeling very down on Friday, as I'd been feeling so positive about starting it all again.  From a plus point of view, it was a refreshing experience going to Create for my scan.  Previously when I was with the Lister, when booking my trains I had to allow for at least one hours wait at the clinic in case they weren't running on time.  I called Create to ask how long my appointment would last and explained it was because I had to book a return train.  She said that appointment would last 30 mins, to include going over consent forms.  I commented that I should probably allow say 1.5 hours.  She was surprised and said no, it shouldn't take that long at all.  I explained that I was allowing for the fact that they might be running late.  She said that the most I should allow for is 10 minutes!!  It was much more relaxing going there (partly because there are only a few people there) and they seem very accommodating when trying to fit in around my travel arrangements.

So instead of starting my cycle, I've been off to the local hospital to have a short synacthen test this morning to check on my adrenals.  Felt faint after reaction to injection - had to lie down and be given a cup of tea!!  What a softie!!

Hope everyone has a great week.

Isobel x


----------



## hopingx

Thanks Isobel who is your doc at CREATE also do you know who was the doc recommended at CRGH- may try to make an appointment if poss when i visit september, many thx


----------



## Isobel67

HopingX - doc at Create is Geeta Narguund.  I'll check with friend and find out name of doc at GRGH.

I x


----------



## Madasatruck

Ladies, been posting on other threads whilst keeping a quiet eye on this one......as per signature aged 41, recent BFN on 1st ICSI. Fibroid discovered just as we were going to start tx but opted to go ahead with things as we still hoped for BFP but also for frozen embryos to use post fibroid removal if the 1st cycle failed. (No frosties   )

Anyhoo...about to have follow up to discuss cycle but also to set things in motion for myo to remove fibroid. This means a delay of approx 4 - 6 months before next cycle so in the mean time I am trying to get as much info on maintaining egg quality! DHEA keeps getting mentioned so was curious:
Do you need consultant to approve it?
Do you need to blood test current levels before supplementing?
How long would I need to take it before cycle?

Anything else I would be advised to take?? Getting tx in Aberdeen and they haven't been too forthcoming with blood tests, supplements or any of the many additional support drugs given to some of the "older" ladies on here.

Loving this board, it gives me hope


----------



## Daisychain1985

Jayne , so sorry for your bfn,  , good luck with your next tx, good luck with boosting egg quality 

Di hi hon, thank you  , my boy is so naughty, I can't wait to start, but in the back of my mind still coming to terms with donor, so god damm hard to get my head round, especially as on this thread it's own eggs, don't know why I torture myself, my eggs are rubbish so any chance of being a mother = donor, it will all be ok when I see him/her, 
BOO to your clinics rubbish admin, don't they realise you want results NOW, hope they hurry up  

Isobel, thank you for your good wishes re tx and thug of a cat, so sorry you have been going through bad times, ouch your fat follies, they must be hurting you, Sounds like you are on to a winner with your new clinic, good luck for your next cycle    

Madasa  , so sorry for your bfn, I have had 2 fibroids removed at diff times, why did they say to wait 4-6 months, my first was 3 months the last 2 months, between tx, 6 months seems like an eternity, good luck for the future  

Justine, thanks for your message , what an awful shame you can't start straight away,   

Hi Poppy, Jo, Kuki, Kizzy, ladies


----------



## Madasatruck

Sarah , thanks for response and  . Just discovering the hard way how common fibroids are! The 4  - 6 months factors in waiting for the op which, as I'm not on the waiting list yet,  will likely be be at least 2 months away    I hope once I get the op, assuming they can do keyhole, we can start a cycle in 2 months so delighted to hear that they let you. I suppose my follow up will answer most of these questions.

Thanks again ... I see you are visiting Serum soon....wishing you so much luck with it.


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Madasatruck,  , oh I see, includes waiting for op, it will be worth it, I recently had hysto at Serum, when they found fibroid, was in a place where all my last ivf's would never of worked, so your plan of Action is the right one, it will be worth it when you get that BFP  
Yes I hope your FU, will answer your queries, aw thanks hon, hope Serum and Penny can weave there magic spell on me  

CD, thanks hon for PM, you are so lovely


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Jayne1007  Have you ever thought about asking for  low dose of steroid and baby aspirin 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Jayne1007

Morning everyone,

Welcome Madasatruck, hope that the waiting list moves quickly for you.

Becky7 - my hubby spoke to our clinic yesterday and they are recommending DHEA with a view to January tx, or testosterone with a view to November tx.  No mention of steroid or baby aspirin.  I'm going to give them a call today, but feel that I need to do a little more research into the options that are available to us before speaking to our doctor.  We've said that we're setting a limit of 3 rounds of tx, so we're anxious to throw whatever we can at the next round.

Jayne x


----------



## BECKY7

Oh that great to hear Jayne as I notice your embryos  grade are brilliant so wonder if you thought about having level 1 immune testing by your GP as well steroids and baby aspirin to give a extra push
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Isobel67 and everyone! Fortunately my consultant totally disagreed with the counsellor.


----------



## Jayne1007

Have just had a lengthy discussion with our consultant and we have a plan.  I'm going to start on 75mg of DHEA asap and back this up with 3 weeks of testosterone prior to starting stimulation again.  We're looking at a November or December cycle, depending on how dates, etc, stack up over the next month or so.  This may be too early for the DHEA to really make any difference, but if we are unsuccessful again it will at least be in my system ready for our third and final attempt.  

Having sorted that out I really must get on with some work - I have been completely useless over the last few weeks and have soooo much to catch up on and only a week and a bit before the new school term starts.  

Jayne


----------



## Gladys07

Hello ladies, 

Sorryfor me post, just had 12 week scan sadly one twin died at 9 weeks.
Very mixed emotions for what shld have been a joyous day, a lot harder to take at our age as how lovely to have had two straight away, I will get emotion out and then concentrate on this little one xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi all,

I've just been 'lurking' after 'leaving' the thread when our IVF failed and our clinic told us they woudl not recommend another try.  However I could not not post when I saw your sad news Gladys.

Sending big   .  I hope you soon find yourself able to be consoled by the thought that you still have one little one in there growing away.  It will take time, I'm sure, but you need to be strong for this little chap/chapess.

A-M
xx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh Gladys  I am so sorry to hear about your little sweetie  and hope you look after yourself and your other sweetie 
Masiecat  how are you

Got 2nd scan tomorrow and have been eating loads of protein and water before my EC on Monday 

Becky7 xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

So sorry to hear your sad news after todays scan. Rant, rage and be emotional. When you're ready concentrate on your pregnancy.
There must be a thread on FF, which might help you. 

Sending you & DH


----------



## poppy40

Gladys - so sorry to hear your awful news   You must have such mixed feelings  GiaToo lost one of her twins at a similar gestation - it might be worth you PMing her when you feel up to it. Take care of yourself & let yourself grieve your little one   xx


----------



## Gladys07

Thanks for your lovelymessages and support it means alot. I am still very blessed to be pregnant with a beautiful baby, just need to have a day of releasing the emotion.


I promise to he here for you girls soon xc


----------



## justineb

Gladys
   so sorry to read your post.  Thinking of you,
Justine XXX


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Just flying by in between our UK mini-breaks  Devon was lovely (caravan a bit knackered for my liking but DS loved it) and off to West Wales tomorrow although will be more fleeces on the beach than shorts I think 

Gladys - take care of yourself honey  

Becky - lots of luck for your scan tomorrow & if I don't get on here again before Mon, hope EC goes really well  

MaisieCat - lovely to see you back on here. Are you thinking of trying another clinic? 

Jayne - so sorry to hear about your BFN  Good to have a plan B. I took 75mg of DHEA a day for 7 weeks (didn't have a lot of time so took it through DRing too) & it def improved the no of eggs and the quality & I'm now 22 weeks pg. I also took baby asprin, lots of CoQ10 and Whey to go Protein shakes as well as general vits & minerals (it might be worth doing the hair testing that me & Isobel did as the test itself is less than £50 and you've time to increase your supplements if you need to). Lots of luck  

Tommi - great your consultant agreed with us lot  

Sarah - you poor fur baby - he's been in the wars bless him  Not long til your Serum tx now so got everything crossed for you   

Madasatruck - oh no horrible to have things delayed when you just want to get on with tx  Is it worth getting your fibroids sorted privately to speed things up or maybe getting a hysto at Serum where they could sort those out for you at the same time?  Lots of luck   See my reply to Jayne re DHEA - my cons wasn't interested in testing testosterone levels but some will. As Becky said it may be worth getting your level one immunes tested (blood clotting checks, thyroid function etc) as a few of us have had issues which can lead to MC so maybe worth getting these checked out in advance for peace of mind. There's lots of info on here about it and your GP can run a lot of the tests http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

Isobel - thanks honey  Feeling a lot more positive today and trying not to worry as much. Hope all went well with your adrenals test?  Sorry to hear you've had to delay a month but sounds like they are really looking after you  Let us know how it goes  

HopingX - good luck with finding a new clinic 

HHH - any news hun  Hope you had a lovely time on holiday 

Di - sorry to hear things have been delayed further  You'll be in tip top shape by the time you can cycle again  Hope you don't have to wait too much longer   Thanks for your good wishes - Peppa Pig World was fab - very colourful and a bit like Charlie and the Chocolate Factory but without the sweets 

Gojogo - thanks for posting the link - great to see there are some countries willing to try out some new innovations. Good luck with your tx 

Justine - how are you doing hun? Any news on your IUI dates?   Was everything ok at the drs? 

Jo_11 - if you're lurking  Hope all is good with you - have you got a start date for your next tx?  

Jo8 - hope you had a lovely time away 

Kuki - it must be lovely combining a holiday with your FET  Weather here has been pants  Good luck for ET  

CD - how are you doing honey? Hope your cons is keeping a close eye on you 

Hellypoo - how are you feeling? Have you got a date for your first scan? 

Kizzy - hope all is ok with you & your gorgeous DD 

Hello & love to everyone  - sorry i can't read back any further so apologies if I've missed anyone.

AFM - all was good at scan today thank god so don't need to rescan for another week. We should be out of the most dangerous period for bubs catching the virus in the next 1-2 weeks but they will still keep a close eye on him until about 29-30 weeks as its still possible for him to get it. He's growing well and feeling lots of movements which is reassuring. Off to finish off my washing & packing - off on another little adventure to Wales tomorrow so may not have a signal until next week. xx


----------



## Hellypoo

Gladys - I'm so sorry  Thinking of you and sending much love.

Jayne - so sorry for your bfn. I'm glad you are exploring your options. Keep strong  

Poppy - enjoy Wales! Yes do pack lots of fleeces and waterproofs  Glad your scan was good today . Got everything crossed for the next few weeks  

Ooh Becky, not long now til EC . Much   for some good eggs.

Masiecat - big  Have you thought about a next step?

Madasatruck - I hope you get the fibroids treated soon so you can start your tx  

Isobel - I'm sorry your tx hasn't gone as planned   I hope next month will be more successful.

Hello to everyone else - it's been a busy week or so! Big   to you all and many many  for whatever stage you are at.

AFM - all ok here. Had a repeat of my hcg and progesterone levels yesterday. Am slightly concerned that my hcg has gone from 519.6 to 14,443 in a week. Got a scan next Tuesday. But google is not my friend as I am now paranoid about Downs. I need to step away from the computer and relax


----------



## hopehopehope

hellypoo = great news - could it be a multiple??

Gladys - so so so sorry xx

Am trying to catch up on the last two weeks - bit diff with DH nose over shoulder. 

I thought i had implantation bleeding, but now feel as though Af is on way


----------



## urbangirl

Gladys, that's awful, so   unfair, such a loss.  and so difficult when you have no explanation, how are we supposed to avoid these things when we don't know the why's and wherefors....  i'm so sorry, just hoping everything goes smoothly for you from now on. Take really good care of yourself.


----------



## conti.ariel

Good Evening ladies,

I needed some time to put myself together and send you  the bad news; BFN.   I kept reading your messages when I felt like, finally I decided to answer to you and be also a good companion as you are. 

Gladys; it is sad to loose one of the babies but, as you say, having another growing inside you makes every thing worth. Be good to yourself because you deserve it!  

I am very sorry about Sandra G, Joe and Mrs Bea, please keep being as exceptional as you are. Thanks for thinking about me.

Poppy40, I am glad about your last scan. Best wishes for you.

Lindz, you were right about the hell of two weeks wait. I am very thankful for your concern.

For all you and the other ladies; my deepest love,  

Ariel


----------



## neema

Gladys- I am so sorry to hear about your loss, take care of yourself and the little one  

Poppy - Glad to hear that your scan went well yesterday....all will be well. Have a lovely time in Wales  

Jo_8 - Hope that you get to start tx soon   Yes it is family visiting and i can't complain as i will travelling later this year and will be staying with them for about the same period however it is i have to say i am looking forward to the 27th when everyone leaves  

Isobel - I'm still around just been a crazy summer, goodluck next month  

Becky - Hope your scan goes well and goodluck with EC  

Hellypoo - It could be triplets  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Hellypoo

conti.ariel - I'm so sorry   Thinking of you and sending much love x

neema - don't say that  I'll be v v surprised if there is more than one!


----------



## TamsinT

Gladys - am so very sorry. None of this is easy.

And conti.ariel    

I tested on Monday but no joy. BFN
Follow up in a couple of weeks and we'll try again in a couple of months


----------



## Isobel67

Gladys - I'm so sorry for you.  It must be awful but hopefully you'll find some comfort that you've got a little one growing inside of you.  Despite that, I know I would feel heartbroken to have lost one - as each of them are so special.      for you & DH.

Will catch up with everyone tomorrow.

Isobel xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Thanks for asking after me Becky7, Poppy 40 and Hellypoo.

We aren't trying another clinic (yet). I still have the Clomid to take. Also, they got me to have a progesterone test this month - a week before AF was due - to confirm whether or not I'm still ovulating. Fortunately I had that done on Friday and the result on Monday was 32.4, which they said is consistent with ovulation having occurred. So at least that is some good news.

The other thing is that I wanted to try something that I read on this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217901.0.
It's about taking progesterone support on natural cycles towards the end of each cycle. I have 3 packs of Cyclogest pessaries (which cost me £75 so I hate to see them sitting there unused) and wanted to use them to test the theory, but when I asked the clinic about it I was given an emphatic 'No', not to take them. Unfortunately, it was over the phone and I wasn't 'together' enough to ask why exactly, so now I'm puzzling over what harm it could possibly do. Anyone else have any experience of doing this? I really want to be doing something, but we are hesitating going to another clinic as our consultant implied we would be throwing good money after bad (if that's the right expression!).

He said he was sure we would find someone that would be willing to take our money and let us go for another IVF, but that he himself would take an awful lot of persuading. DH respects his opinion and thinks that we are at risk of being taken for a ride by a clinic happy to take our money with no realistic chance of success. It's such a hard one - I know there are many couples out there that have spent thousands and thousands on treatment, even with low chances, but I just don't think we'll both be able to agree to do that.

So there you are - that's where we stand now - and that's why I felt I didn't really 'belong' on this thread anymore. Now that I know I'm ovulating still, we will be continuing with the Clomid unless it starts to disagree with me (I have been lucky so far and have suffered no bad side effects despite being on the maximum dose) and keeping our fingers crossed.

I'm also toying with the idea of going for some acupuncture or some other alternative treatment at some point, but haven't taken the plunge yet.

Wishing you all success in your individual journeys and I'll maybe see some of you on other threads sometime. I still post on the over 40 TTC naturally thread occasionally, although that has gone quite quiet of late.

Love and luck to you all.
A-M
xx


----------



## conti.ariel

Dear Hellypoo and Tamsin T,  

Thanks for your tenderness, it helps a lot in this painful time.  Tamsin T, I feel very sorry on your BFN.    We must be positive and go ahead to reach our dream. 

Ariel


----------



## Daisychain1985

Maisie  big   to you, don't give up hope hon, don't be worrying about posting on here, I am not on the criteria either, as going for donor eggs, but  the ladies on here are so supportive and kind, don't leave us , all the very best for the future   to you  

Gladys so sorry hon,           to your precious embie, you take care and allow yourself to grieve,        

Becky     good luck with your scan tomorrow  

Poppy   thank god you and baby are doing good , everything crossed for the next two weeks   , you go and enjoy your holiday, thanks hon, my boy is getting better, still not let him out again though, I am so scared of forthcoming tx  

Hellypoo good luck with your scan on tues, try not to freak yourself out to much, stay away from mr google,    all is good  

Ariel and Tamsin     , so sorry to you both, keep the thought that it will happen and you will be mother's very soon         

Neema, hi hon what are you up to   

Justine, hi my friend, nearly there, BH whoo hoo , my cat has bad wind now, so smelly, had to buy special food from vets, for his dodgy stomach, £1 a packet,  

Hi ladies, I  am hoping life is on the up for me, my Dh got a job yesterday, been out of work for nearly 2 years, so feels like a weight has been lifted , also my boss is sort of ok with me having to have light duties when I get back from Serum, so my mind is starting to calm down, feel happy for a change, just my missing cat coming home ( since April, ) would make me the happiest women in the world oh and my next tx working of course,  

lots of love, feels weird being happy  

Hello CD, jO, kUKI   , lINDZ ,


----------



## BECKY7

Hi everyone  had my 2nd scan and still got 6 follies and got another scan on Friday and my cons is very very happy with my lining  follies etc  so am happy and she think I am ready for EC on moray then ET on following Thursday  So come follie get fat and healthy lol

Masiecat. Don't give up hope  Have you thought about low dose of steroid and baby aspirin if you ask for it

Becky7 xx


----------



## MaisieCat

SarahEssex and Becky - thank you so much for your kind words.  I haven't totally given up, but it just feels like I should sometimes.  Luckily DH is the eternal optimist - or maybe that's his 'cover' for being upset about it too.

Becky - I've often wondered about the baby aspirin - I know lots of people take it to help blood flow.  Not sure about steroids.  I really ought to go to my GP I suppose and have a good chat about what I can safely do.  Hopefully they will be a bit more open-minded than my private consultant.  I know he should be the true expert really, but all doctors have their different views and maybe my GP would condone me taking the progesterone support.  I have been tempted to ignore the consultant's advice not to take it, but haven't so far for fear of something going wrong and it all being my own fault.

We just heard today that the last of my DH's university pals, who got married last year, is now expecting a baby with his new wife.  I am happy for them (she confided in me late last year that she had just had a miscarriage too when she heard about mine), but can't help thinking it must be making DH very sad.

Glad to hear you are feelining happier now SarahEssex - and I'm wishing for a happy ending for your darling puss.  I would be devastated if Maisie were to go missing as she's the most loving cat I have ever known - more like a dog in many respects, following me around and coming when she is called (well mostly   ).

Becky - Glad to hear your follies are growing well.  Fingers crossed for some good eggs and successful fertilisation.

Love to everyone else.
Time for my bed now I think...
A-M
xx


----------



## urbangirl

Maisiecat,  I took cyclogest after an IUI once (a drug-free one) and it certainly didn't do me any harm, though it did delay my period.  I've also been given it by a clinic to take after medicated timed intercourse cycle. Get a second opinion if you're not sure, I wouldn't think twice about taking it personally, it's about the least damaging of everything I've had!


----------



## urbangirl

I'm going to be the first here to congratulate Amanda Holden on being pregnant again, lucky her and good luck to her also.  I thought she'd never manage it with her gruelling stage role, I thought she was mad to take that on if she wanted to get pregnant again, but it just goes to show if you haven't got a bonafide fertility problem getting knocked up is as easy as falling off the proverbial chair.  And she's carrying on till October, she'll be about 5 months by then! I bet she doesn't even know what an anmh test is!  Anyway, may it all go smoothly and likewise I hope Carla Bruni is doing well!!  These women are my little beacons of hope!!!


----------



## conti.ariel

Hello friends (virtual friends but like real),  

I feel better reading your messages because of the link of warmth among us.  Maisicat; I agree with Sarah Essex, you should absolutely continue posting on here. I wish you the best      and please keep fighting.  

Sarah Essex, thanks for your concern and continue with your happiness. It's so nice to perceive your enthusiasm. Good luck to you too.   

Becky; I am glad for you and fingers crossed for the growing of your follies.   

Hellypoo, waiting for the scan results on tues!   

Love,

Ariel


----------



## Daisychain1985

Maisie  , keep going hon, you will get there  ,  how lovely you have your own positive happy bunny on tap in your DH, 
thanks hon, I pray every night my Pixie will come home, bless your Maisie, she is super cute, a little poppet, my Dougal thinks he is a dog too, follows me to the toilet, what would we do without our fur babies, heaven sent I'm sure  

Ariel, hi hon  , thank you , it's so strange to be happy after the last two years  of 6 failed ivf's and no job for my DH, just goes to show that anything could be waiting round the corner , life's ups and downs , so pleased its an up at the moment  , you stay positive too hon, your good fortune could be just around the next corner  , there is always hope  

Urban girl hope the preparations for your tx in Sept is going well  

Hi to Justine, JO, Kuki, Lindz,CD, Gladys, Poppy, Hellypoo, kIZZY and all you ladies ,  

My af came today, so all systems GO for number 7, Friday tomorrow, 3 days off, justs get better and better, taking my niece and nephew to see the Smurfs at the weekend, more for me than them I think, I used to love the smurfs when I was a child, still got some of them  

Happy Friday to all


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya  just quick one from me and had my last scan today and got 7 follies and ready for EC on Monday  yepee

Hope you all having good day as me 

Becky7 xx


----------



## conti.ariel

Hello all,  

Sarah Essex, you are really special. Thanks so much for your words; how much they can heal when they coming from the heart!    Congrats for every thing: your DH new job (so difficult to get one now), your next tx and the happiness you are feeling in this period.    I was lucky to find this thread in FF!

I am doing a little bit better every day. I have talked several times on the phone with Dr Redondo and she is very optimistic about the results of my next tx.    Kind of hard to go to Barcelona by myself but I want to have an anonymous donor, no doubt about this.  

Becky 7, fantastic your number of follies. Keep waiting for the scan result on Monday.    

Have all a nice week end and a lot of love,

Ariel


----------



## justineb

Sorry to read about BFNs .....Ariel and Tamsin   Take the time that you need to grieve and think about your next steps

Gladys - hope you are doing ok and taking care of yourself and LO. I think the same thing also happened to Kuki when she had her daughter, she now has a lovely girl so hold on to that thought and keep strong for the one still growing 

Becky good luck for EC on Monday, hope you get a bumper crop of eggs

Sarah, looks like you will be off soon!    How's the cat? Is he better now?

Kuki- thinking of you as your FET is coming up, hoping all your immune treatment has done the trick  

Poppy - fingers crossed for your next scan   

Isobel - any news on the results from your adrenal test? 

Hi to everyone else, CD, Neema, Jo_11 (if you are still reading), Di, LJ, Hope x3, Hope25, Hopingx, Kizzy, Alexine, Maisie, Hellypoo and everyone else.............

We were planning to have a go at IUI this cycle and hoped to start last week as AF arrived last w/e, but we have to wait, as I had UTI and ARGC said it might have kick started my immunes again....... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Had days booked off work so it would have fitted in just nicely. We can't do in September as we are going a way for a big family event......so looks like it will be October before we can try...... very frustrated, but at least it gives me some more time to prep (my body is a temple and all that) .......won't be so easy work wise then though

 to all

Justine B XX


----------



## Gojogo

Hi everyone, thanks for the welcome messages. It was really nice. I hope I can join proper sometime in the future. Had my CD10 scan yesterday with a hydrosonogram and MET which oooh hurt (and still does). But that's just physical and the 'transfer' was 'smooth' apparently, so I'm pleased there are no extra hurdles at this time. 

Am still struggling with the rest of the news: FSH=46, LH=94 and my largest follicles are both under 5mm. Poor little things. Am not sure if this means that all my eggs are forever doomed or if there's one golden egg there or if I really did mess it up by fearlessly walking under all those ladders throughout my life. You know how it goes. Need to pull myself out of this so that I can work out another plan - it's tricky taking a break when you feel like you're in the middle of a 200 metre sprint. Might have another go at starting my diary, made a long entry the other day and managed to delete every word by accident before posting. Wish you could accidentally hit the mouse key and your body would reset. 

Well, good luck to you all. Gladys, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you are all OK.


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hello ladies what a surprise to wake up to sunshine  , cut the grass done 4 loads of washing, hurrahhh for no rain.
My outing to the cinema with my niece and nephew yesterday was so lovely, my first 3D, film, don't know who enjoyed it more me or them, even my DH was laughing , The smurfs are still good, felt so nice to take them out for lunch and the cinema, can't wait to do that with our own  

Becky        , good luck with your EC tomorrow,      for a bumper crop of healthy eggs  

Justine hi my friend  , it won't be long until October, LOL, for saying my body is a temple, so boring being good, but it will be worth it this time  , 
ooohhhhh, not long for me indeed, my donor starts her af next week so all systems go, my Dougal is doing ok, not 100% but getting there, we have let him out during the day since Friday and so far so good, no more scratches   

Ariel   , thanks hon what a lovely thing to say you are so sweet, this FF site is indeed a wonderful place to meet and chat to people going through the same problems, worries and eventually motherhood together, by whatever means, 
I hope you are enjoying the sunshine, good luck with Spain my friend, it will all be ok, you will get there     

Gojogo , good luck with your tx, have you thought about acupuncture it helps in a lot of ladies 

love to all


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi ladies

Just back from Crete..I miss the sun already!

Gladys - so sorry to hear about your lost twinnie.   that all goes smoothly with your other LO..I know you'll never forget his / her sibling

Becky - good luck today  

Not had time to catch up with everyone yet but enjoy rest of BH..

LJ x


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya ladies  they only got 3 embryo take out  really gutted but praying they all will be fertilize  Got to wait for tomorrow call  eek
Becky7 xx


----------



## pmc

Hi all. Has been a while since I have posted on here, and so far behind on all of your experiences.   Hope you are all well though. xxx

Becky, I had ec on Wednesday, they only got 4, got a call following day and 3 of them fertilised. I had the et on Fri. So dont lose hope  .


----------



## Isobel67

Jayne 1007 – was wondering why the clinic was going to give you testosterone?  Good luck with the cycle in November – it’ll seem like a long way away, but will suddenly pass quickly.  As Poppy mentioned, I had my hair analysed after Poppy told me about it.  I found it very useful, as it highlighted some key mineral deficiencies that are important for fertility.

Poppy – Hope you’re enjoying your mini-breaks.  We’ve just come back from the Lakes.  I’m a bit sunburnt with a bit of a cold – what a combo.  Glad to hear that the scans are going well.     everything goes well in the next couple of weeks.

Poppy &  JustineB - adrenal tests won’t come back until about 10th September, though they did say that if anything was really wrong, they would call me before then.  

Hellypoo – hope the scan goes well today.

Conti.Ariel & Tasmin T – so sorry to hear about your bfns.    

Neema – hope you’re now enjoying a well earned rest!  I’m not sure what stage you’re at, at the moment. Do you have any plans?

SarahEssex – so delighted that things seem to be turning round for you.  I’m sure if there’s a lot less stress around, that it’ll have a positive impact on your next round of treatment.     for a successful tx and that donor produces bumper crop of eggs.

JustineB – it is so annoying when you have to wait for treatment, especially when you’re geared up for it!!  Does this mean that you’ll have to take some more clexane (or was it something else that you’d taken, that would cover you until August time)?  Well, at least you can have a few months to look after your body!!  I keep thinking that after any delays, but my body doesn’t seem to be getting any better – or at least not lighter.

Gojogo – welcome to the thread.  As Sarah mentioned, I think you’d find it useful to have acupuncture, as it’s very good at sorting out hormone levels.

LJ – glad you enjoyed Crete – pity you haven’t brought back some sunshine to Yorkshire!!  When do you start your cycle?

Becky7 – hope all 3 fertilise.     Remember it only takes one….

Hi to Lindz, HHH, Kuki, Jo8, Jo11 and anyone else that I might have missed.

I’m currently waiting to have a scan to see if the massive follies have finally ruptured and cleared.  If they haven’t, the clinic will give me a trigger shot to make sure that they go.  I had to go back to see my GP, as I need to have the Hep B&C & HIV tests done again, as they’re now a year old.  She got the nurse to do them straight away, but also arranged for me to have a scan done locally on the NHS!!  Can’t believe that I’ve got something for free.  Anyway, scan is on Thursday, so I’m praying that everything is fine and that I’ll be ready to go in September.

I wish that we all have a good week  and get at least one bit of good news.    

Isobel x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Isobel - thanks for asking. Have just finished cyclo/prog so blood test tomorrow and hopefully start stimming this week. Am praying  the DHEA gives me a few more eggs this time! Hope your giant follies have disappeared!

Becky - any news on fertilisation Hun? Hope it's 3 out of 3  

LJ x


----------



## BECKY7

None are fertilise  really really gutted  even having intralipid steroid and aspirin and clexane  acupuncture  made no different   Really did thought having all that would help but none are fertilise  and I knew I should never change from gonal f to menopur  as had crap number of egg compare to gonal f when I had good number and grades    Don't know whether to think it to do with my egg or his sperm etc  am really tired of it all
Becky7 xx


----------



## Isobel67

Becky     .  I'm so sorry that it's not good news, especially after everything that you've done.

Is it possible that the clinic missed ovulation?  This happened on my first ivf.  They still collected some eggs, but the lead eggs had gone.  Unfortunately when this happens, the remaining eggs start to break down and are not viable.

Make sure that you book a follow-up appt and go armed with a huge list of questions to make try to make sure that something different happens next time.

Try to take it easy - for both you and DH, as everything about ivf takes a lot out of you.

Isobel x


----------



## justineb

Becky      what a shame    you must be so disappointed, hope your OH pampers you for next few days

Isobel - good news you got a scan on NHS, really hope the cyst/follies have gone when they scan you next week (at ARGC they call them superfollies...which for some reason makes me smile, even though I know they are not nice!). A friend I made at ARGC had one, she had to have it removed with hysteroscopy, but she got a BFP afterwards. I have my fingers crossed for adrenal test result and hope all is OK................ It was the humira that I took for immunes that will be wearing off about now..... (I can't have it again as I was allergic to it)....... I am hoping that the months of steroids I've taken since means immunes won't bounce back up straight away, also as I am still more or less off gluten about 95% of time, but immunes will have to be retested when I do start and I may need steroids and intralipids again. We are going to try a few IUIs and then if we have no luck we will  try a tandem cycle next year....... OE and DE at same time. 

Gojogo - welcome to the thread! 

LJ - lucky you going to Crete (I love it there, particularly the west side and south) anyway goodluck, hope you get to start stimms this week (at least you will start with a tan!). 

Poppy good luck with next scan, hope you had good weather in Wales.

I am testing 2 x day for my LH surge.....didn't find it last month (got to day 12 and ran out of sticks in Greece and couldn't get anymore), it's day 11 today and I started on day 9.....no sign yet....am beginning to think i might have stopped ovulating...always used to get surge on day 11.

Big hellos  to everyone, hope you all had great bank holidays.

Justine XXX


----------



## LJyorkshire

Becky - that's heartbreaking   Big   and hope you get some answers and find the right direction for you to move forward

LJ x


----------



## Gladys07

Quick one to give Becky a big Hug -     xxx


----------



## MaisieCat

Just wanted to give you some support *Becky*. I went through similar last month - 5 days of Clomid, about a week waiting to see if it had worked, then about a week of injected stimms as well (Menopur x 3 a day) and after that I still only got 2 eggs and neither fertilised. It is truly sickening to get a call like that after all we go through to get that far.

Please take heart in that you are at least responding and definitely producing some eggs. I know it is so very difficult as we are only just recovering ourselves. You will get through it - just take some time to grieve and try to find some nice pampering things to do to take you mind off it all. Above all, be kind to yourself.

Big  
A-M
xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Becky,    , big hug darling, so sorry, wish I could say something to help, I had the same happen to me 3 eggs zero fert, so horrible to take that phonecall, but I did go on to have a perfect grade 1 embryo on the next cycle, so don't give up hope, it could have been one of a million reasons why it happened, don't beat yourself up about it, mine too happened at Barts, perhaps a change of clinic and protocol would help, big hug, so sorry   

Maisie, hi hon  , so very painful to you too hon, be brave my friend, the next cycle, will be different, every one always is , big hug to you too my friend, this IF rollercoaster is  , never give up hope     

Justine, hi hon, good luck with testing your LH surge, hope she plays ball soon    

Isobel  , aw thanks hon, I am prone to being a stress head, so it will be nice to go into this cycle as stress free as poss, good luck with your scan on thurs   , you can go in Sept  

PMC     WHOO HOO PUPO lady, congrats hon,       to you  

Hi, Ariel, Jo, Kuki, Kizzy, Lindz, Gladys, Poppy,


----------



## pmc

Such a mixture of emotions on here. Becky7 lots of    honey. xx lookk after yourself. that news knocks you for six. 

Feeling very very nervous and on egde. Just keep checking each time I go the loo that my period hasnt started. Still got 10 days to wait till pg test.    please let it be my turn to have a BFP. 

Thanks Sarah Essex.

All the very best to everyone.


----------



## Hellypoo

Becky I'm so sorry    Thinking of you  

pmc - congrats on being PUPO! Hope your 2WW goes well  

Isobel - hope your scan goes ok and you can start your tx soon  

LJyorkshire - glad you had a good time in Crete!

justineb - I hate those damn pee sticks! I must have spent a small fortune on them over the years! Hope you get your lh surge soon   

Hope all is good with everyone else x

Well I had my 6 week scan today and am relieved to say we saw a little heartbeat! Everything as it should be at this stage. Got another in 2 weeks. I'm taking every day as it comes as I'm still really worried, but it was reassuring seeing that little heart


----------



## pmc

Hellypoo.... WOW. Am so happy for you I could cry.   look after yourself. xx


----------



## BECKY7

Got email from my cons saying next time will be half gonal f and half menopur  Had anyone does half of different drug as we are gonna talk about it on Monday 
Becky7 xx


----------



## hopehopehope

justineb - we are the same age - I always used to get my CB digital smiley face on abotu day 12 (sometime day 11 or 13) This is the first month with nothing. I tsted form Day 9 - day 19 amd gave up. i had EWCM on days ,8,9,10,11,12,13. Then had slight bleeding on days 16/17. Bizzarely had more EWCM on days 26,27,28 I started with tummy ache on day 24 and sore bs on day 28. Goodness knows what is going on. I tested negative on day 21, but havent tested since then. As i had no postive test stick i have no idea when A is due. Last month cycle was 35days, but equally i had no EWCM till day 15. I have no idea what is going on with my bod. I cant see as to how DH and I can try naturally if my cycle is all over the place( he's away mon-fri). This is my second weird cycle. Things have never really gone back to normal since the lasy Oe ivf in Feb.  Do you know if this is normal, does this happen in perimenopause? I thought my cycles woud remain regular but gradually lengthen or shorten, not go mental!!!
Of course I am holding out great hope that this will be the month. I looked at my calendar and the ,ongest i have had pre-period pains for is 7 days before AF started, that will be tomorrow or Thursday. Also, it is a bit odd that i have sore bs again.I used to get them before AF but havent for the last few years. If no AF by Saturday I will test again.
This month to month yoyo with dates all over the place is enough to drive you mad!!!!

Anyway ladies, have missed you all whilst i have been away and am looking forward to having a good readup and catchup over the next week. DH has gone back to work tonight and lest me free to stay up half the night on FF!!

Becky - on my last OEIVF I had 6 days gonal F (to recruit as many follies as poss) then 5 days menopur. I got 10 eggs and 6 fertilised and 5 grew. This was my best ever result. However if i go again i will do min stimms and try to have natuaral cycel with one egg collected. 

isobel - I tried to call you and left a message on your mobie, but i know you have issues with it! Call meduring the week if you fancy a catchup. Sorry to read about your follies not bursting (am wondering if that is me this month as I have had no LH surge) you really have had a hard time - three treatments in a row not gone smoothly - hopefully next month will have your golden egg.


----------



## hopehopehope

pmc - the earliest i ever got Af after ivf was 13 days post EC. Sit back and try to relax, you have a way to go yet honey! lots of luck and hoping it is your time x  


hellypoo - great news about the scan, you must be on tenterhooks   Are you having immune treatment (do you know what casued the previous MCs)? Wishing you oodles of postive energy. Your eggs must be good or you wouldnt be getting bfp all the time!!


----------



## carnivaldiva

so sorry Becky. I hope they have some answers at follow up as to why they didn't fertilise.

Pmc     while PUPO

Hellypoo, hoping they keep an eye on you. Don't over do things.  X

I still have no bump, I'm just fat and tired. Even if I never get a bump as long as aok I don't mind. As I approach 22 weeks I get scared and nervous and just pray that baby makes it.
I worry about work and how my brother will cope without me. Sounds silly but I miss my mother dreadfully and wish she'd book her ticket and arrive now. 

My love to all.  X


----------



## neema

Hi all, just a quick note to say i'm sorry Becky     hopefully you will get some answers on what happened and   that your next cycle will go well

Isobel, SarahEssex and Di - Thanks for asking....yes the guests left and it's nice to have things back to normal. I am going currently on clomid and basting with DS.    that your next cycles go well      

JustineB - I am also testing for LH surge and i tend to ovulate on the 5th or 6th since the last pill of clomid. Have you considered going on clomid? I ovulate on my own but my doctor put me on the lowest dose 50mg just to give us a better chance of conceiving as you get more than one egg per cycle.

PMC - congrat on being PUPO  

Hi to CD, Poppy, Hopex3, Gladys, LJ, Jo_8 and everyone else.


----------



## justineb

Neema, GP wouldn't give me Clomid saying I was too old for it to have any effect, but if we try IUI with clinic  ......it with be with Clomid  or another drug beginning with L (that I have forgotten name of), apparently that one has less of an effect on the lining - clinic seem to think it will work ok on me. Good luck with basting, are you using same donor all the time?

Hope x3- it's so frustrating and worrying (I keep thinking it must be age and things changing........are you testing twice a day every 12 hours  e.g. 8am 8pm - that's what I have been told to do as surge might only last 12 hours)

PMC - goodluck in the 2WW, stay away from the evil pee sticks  

CD - Keep positive, it must be very scary but hang on in there  

Justine XX


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Becky - I'm so sorry   I know how much you've put into this cycle and how long you have had to wait to do it so I can only imagine how gutted you must be feeling. Take care of yourself & hope you get some answers at your follow up  

Maisie - hope you're ok honey 

PMC - congrats on being PUPO. Wishing you lots of luck for the 2ww     - its so nerve-wracking isn't it 

Hope*3 - its so annoying when our cycles go all over the place & the meds def don't help. Are you planning on cycling with Serum next or doing natural IVF with Create?   

Justine - hope your cycle plays ball. I read somewhere (maybe on FF) that good times to test for a surge are around 10am & 2pm. I def have had a negative surge at 10am but a positive at 2pm the same day. I'm sure I read something which said not to test first thing in the morning (although I think the CB Ov kits say to do that)  Will PM you 

Neema - bet its good to have your house back  Good luck with the clomid & DS - are the 2ww as stressful as IVF?    

CD - sending you big hugs  Hope your cons is looking after you really well  I can imagine getting past 22 weeks must be a huge milestone for you - hope you can relax once its passed  When is your Mum coming over? Will be lovely to have someone to look after you & your LO. My bump is huge (I'm all bump) & I keep geting asked when I'm due as if its imminent rather than 3+ months away 

Hellypoo - fantastic news - so pleased for you! IKWYM about the worrying - its seems to be constant worry from one stage to the next  Good luck for your next scan  

Sarah - when are you off to Serum - can't be long now? Keep us posted - will be thinking of you  

Gladys - have PMd you 

Isobel - hope you're feeling better  I managed to get sunburnt too when I was freezing cold & wrapped up in a jumper on the beach - how does that happen when its only 16 degrees    Lots of luck with your scan tomorrow & fingers crossed you can start in Sept   

LJ - good luck with your bloods. Hope you can start stims this week & that DHEA does the trick for you too. Are you on asprin as well?  

Ariel - so sorry for your BFN  Hope you get some answers at your follow up 

Gojogo - sending you big 

Love to everyone 

All ok at this week's scan - getting to know all the Cons and sonographers very well  Am now on some beta blockers as palpitations were completely exhausting and had to sit down for about an hour after just getting ready in the morning  Hoping they will do the trick. xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Anyone thinking of natural or mild IVF I would recommend looking into Create Health in London.  They often have open days so you pop along and listen to the talks.

Poppy, glad scans are going well.  Mum still hasn't booked her flight over yet.  Hoping she will be here by end of October and most def before Xmas.  Dad will be here in November, but will def be gone before Xmas   .  My next scan is booked for12/09/11 and I'll be 21 weeks then, but I've just booked myself in for a private scan for tomorrow pm.

Anyone heard from Kuki?
My love to all x


----------



## poppy40

CD - good luck for your scan tomorrow - are you going to find out the flavour? Lovely that both your parents will be coming over to support you - hope the time passes quickly  xx

Kuki - hope all going well with your tx


----------



## carnivaldiva

I want baby to be a surprise.  I prob won't get another chance to be surprised so I'll wait until delivery!!!


----------



## neema

Justine - My doctor also said that at 40 i do not stand a great chance on clomid but said that it was worth a try and yes we use the same donor. I had a scan last month and my lining was 9.7 and CD21 progesterone results were 76.6. I take 200mg of guaiphenesin from the day after the last clomid pill to day of ovulation to help with CM...it's the only side effect i have had on it. I   that the golden egg drops at the right time one day. IUI sounds like a good idea for you fingerscrossed for you    

Poppy - Glad to hear that you had a good time and that your scan went well. Yes the 2WW is just as bad  

Hellypoo - Great news about the scan too  

CD - Wow... that is great to be able to wait until delivery to find out if its a boy or gal!!....hope the scan goes well tomorrow


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for some of the sad news lately.

Gladys – sorry for the loss of one of your twins. I pray the other one is a little fighter and is getting stronger each day. Look after yourself. 

Becky – how awful for you. It is my worst nightmare of getting few eggs and none fertilising. Hope you get some good answers at your review. Look after yourself.

Neema- hope the basting is going well. Please you survived your visitors

PMC – congrats on being PUPO. Very exciting for you. Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.

Hopex3 –has your AF arrived? Did you do a test? I hate the way AF keeps messing around each month.

Poppy – hope your scan goes well hun. It is such a worrying time and as you say each stage is as worrying as the last. Hope the palpitations settle for you.

CD – How’s things with you? Has the MS and headaches got any better? I can’t believe how fast you and Poppy’s PGs are going!

Kuki – hope all is well with you lady and the FET went to plan.

Hellypoo – pleased your scan went well and how excited you must be to see a little heartbeat.

LJ – hope you are nice and rested from your holiday and all set to start next TX.

Sarah – How are you hun? When do you start TX again? My 2 furbabys have been very naughty! DH spent all Sunday backing up the photos off our laptop because iot has been playing up. We spent 2 mins looking at a recording of the puppies on the DVD player, when we returned the 2 bad doggies had chewed all the discs DH had done! 

AFM – we finally have all the results back! Hooray! Everything is ok except for my TSH level which is higher than they would like, so I have to take Thyroxine for 6 weeks and re-test. They also suggest baby aspirin and Clexane on my next TX. They also advise to do the level 2 immunes to iron out all issues. We will do this as I don’t want to do another TX without investigating all avenues.

Big hellos to Justine, Maisiecat, Conti.ariel, Isobel, Jo-8, Gojogo and anyone else I’ve missed.

Di XXX


----------



## carnivaldiva

Dyellowcar, I took baby asperin this last time and I'm still taking it.  The treatment I had last year I took Claxane, but after ET.  A lot of women are advised to take baby asperin as I think it helps with the blood flow.  They say that accupuncture can also be of benefit, but obviously get a practitioner that specialises in fertility treatment.

Good luck for when you go again. x


----------



## poppy40

Di - good news it was nothing major. Did they say what your TSH levels were? At least they can be brought down pretty quickly. Mine have been redone again this week incase that & anaemia from the parvovirus is making the palpitations worse. Like CD I took asprin throughout tx and have just recently stopped taking it just incase the baby does need a transfusion at some point. Will your clinic be able to organise the Level 2's for you? Lots of luck for the next load of tests  

Neema -   blimey you poor thing. You've had almost a permanent 2ww this year - it must be your turn  

CD - a surprise sounds lovely. Just as well I know this time around as one of the checks they do for the virus is swelling around the boy bits so they have had to double check with me several times I know what I'm having before its mentioned


----------



## pmc

Carnavaldiva, do you think taing the Clexane injections helped you, as I have been given the same this cycle, never had it before. Was given it to take at ec for 15 days.

Thanks everyone, these 2ww are such a struggle, but DH is amazing as usual, looking after me and keeping me entertained  

Good luck to everyone. xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Still no Af - day 31 today, but just double checked and last cycle was 36 days (used to be 26). Doesnt explain EWCM around day 9 and bleeding at day 16/17. Also have had cramps for last week, but they seem to have stopped today?? Still have slightly sore bs, but not too bad. 

CD - looking forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow - how exciting!!

AFM I dreamt I gave birth last night, actually did it in my dream - that's a first! I was on all fours and  it only took 5 hours with no painful contractions!! I had a little boy with long blond hair. I must be more stressed over this than i thought!

Hi Dyeyellow - I am permanently on Aspirin now!

Poppy - goodness knows where i am going next. DH is back to refusing to talk about it. Peny from Serum has convinced us both that now his sperm issues are sorted and i am on steroids then we could get a natural. How on earth did you get parvo and what are the symptons in you??

neema/justine - i have always used clearblue digital smiley face sticks. As my cycles are going awol i think i might order cheap sticks from net and use them from Day 9, then use the CB ones when i think it is going up. Can anyone recommend cheapy sticks??


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi all

Poppy - not ready to start stimming yet but likely to be Friday or Monday. Baby spirin to start Day 2. I am on Clexane after EC too (plus prednisilone). Will have second intralipid a few days after start stimming. Glad all is well with the Pop-let!

CD - hope all is well with scan? Exciting that you will have a surprise when LO born    

Feel fab and rested after my hols (part from dodgy tum from AB's and Metformin). Thank Good ness AB's (for hidden C) are now finished..I hated it more than injecting!

PMC - sounds like we're on similar stuff - good luck with 2WW!

LJ x


----------



## pmc

Ljyorkshire good luck with your cycle. The Clexane is quite easy to administer as it comes pre-filled, so no messing around and worrying about mixing and getting rid of bubbles. Just be aware that on occasions, you can have an after pain with it, it feels like a sting or burning sensation and it has to be put into the stomach. I am used to it now, so not too bad.


----------



## Daisychain1985

PMC,


----------



## Daisychain1985

PMC, try not to worry hon, enjoy your first week of being PUPO, have you any relaxing dvd's the zita west ones are good    

Hellypoo, congrats on seeing the heart beat, how fantastic,  , good luck for the next scan  

HHH, good luck with the catch up on ff, you will be in for one long computer session  

CD, 22 WEEKS, WOW that has just flown by, you just try to relax, hope your mum comes to you soon  

Neema, good luck with the basting    

Poppy hi hon, I am still waiting on the donor having af, getting really impatient now, my af was last week, 
HURRRAHHHHHHH, for the scan being good, not much longer now hon, boo to palpitaions , hope drugs have sorted it   

Di, HI hon  , still waiting, going slowly mad, want to start NOW, 
oh no bad furbabies, the naughty dogs, must of tasted horrible, my boy is ok, but he slipped out the cat flap at 6.30 tonight, he has not been out at night since his operation and I am worried sick now, the vet said to keep him in at night, been calling him, feel sick, he is a bad boy, just hope and pray he will be ok,   

LJ,good luck with starting on friday, good luck


----------



## urbangirl

Hopehopehope, did your con explain to you why he/she was giving you the Gonal then menopur after 6 days?  I also had my best result on that but it was an accident, the pharmacy ran out of the fsh drug so I had to get Menopur instead, didn't know it was an actual protocol   I'd really like to know the reasoning behind that.  Gonal is just an artificial FSH and Menopur is FHS + LH I think, don't know why swopping hafway through is good though?

Good luck to everyone this month, especially those on the 2ww.  This is my worst cycle yet, only one lazy follicle so far but one is better than none so there's still hope.  Stuck in a pokey part of Europe but it's dirt cheap, even my drugs are £30 less a day than in London...


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello Ladies from very sunny Istanbul!

I had my FET yesterday morning. Lining was 10.5. Looking great apperantely.  Was easy and very quick transfer. 
Still on all the meds.. The Gestone injections suck.. They don't hurt when it is done but following day they are bloody hell. I can not sit on my bottom anymore.. 
Embies; 1*6 cell frozen became a beautiful 16cell. 1*8 frozen became a gorgeous Marula.. I am so so happy.. 

Even happier now as I am finally on line to chat.. Was horrible since friday 26th I have not manage to get on line at all. It is all conrimed that I am addicted to Internet and can not live without it?

How is everyone?

Who else is on 2WW? My OTD is 10th of Sep. I will try to last till 9th. Not sure if I can.. 8th we fly back to UK. So it would be nice to test at home on friday morning but lets see how next week goes..

Missed FF so much.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## poppy40

Kuki - wow those embryos sound fantastic! Congrats on being PUPO & lots of luck for the 2ww    . Ouch for the sore backside - you'll have to get yourself a cushion to sit on on your flight home 

LJ - thanks honey & hope you can start your stims soon

Hope*3 - parvo is basically slapped cheek virus which kids are very prone to catching (& of course goes around schools like wildfire). My DS got it and passed it onto all of us. Its a mild fluey virus but it switches off your bone marrow (& red blood cell production) for 3 weeks hence its dangerous if babies get it during preg as they often don't have enough reserves to cope with it. I'm hoping that dream of yours is a good omen


----------



## justineb

Kuki, those embies sound amazing, congratulations on being PUPO, wonderful news that they developed so well, hopefully all your preparation re immunes will really be worth it     

LJ - I had a few nasty jabs with Clexane (couldn't get needle in - felt like it was blunt, ended up bending needle and with big bruises), I resorted to the Emla cream for Clexane and gestone jabs after a while just to make it easier.

Hopex3, if there's no sign of AF........maybe you should go and get hcg blood test... I finally got surge today but OH is away now......  

Goodluck to anyone stimming or waiting or scanning

Justine XXX


----------



## pmc

Justice, so pleased you said that about the needle being blunt, as I had difficulty putting the needle in tonight. Blimey it Flamin hurt. And yes, my stomach is now the colours of the rainbow.


----------



## justineb

PMC - I think they are knitting needles and as blunt as XXXX!!     Fragmin is the same and so is Arixtra (I have tried them all now!))............I had to have 2x day when I when pregnant in March and I was black and blue and running out of unbruised skin, ended up injecting on top of bruises (I thnk that's why my body decided to become allergic to them....!!)   

Try the cream, it does help a bit. Justine XX


----------



## pmc

2x per day   I know what you mean, I am also injecting onto bruises. Thank-you so much for the tip.


----------



## Daisychain1985

Kuli CONGRATS ON BEING PUPO    , your embies sound super     

Hi ladies will catch up tom', so knackered off to bed, have a fab Friday


----------



## hopehopehope

oh - it's so good to be back into the swing of things!!

justine - that's a bummer - did you manage to *** yesterday, sperm lives 3-5 days!!! Am on day 32 today, pre AF tummy ache has totally gone, i dont feel any diffferent, occasional mild nausea, but prob all in my head. As i dont know when i got my surge, i dont know when Af should be due which is aggrevating. Last cycle was 36 days (after 8 years of 26 days) However, if no Af by Saturday i will test as going to a party on Sat night and want to have a drink!!

poppy - so sorry i am total   I thought parvo was a doggy disease - couldnt work out how you got it!!

Kuki - welcome back!! I've been incommunucado as well  - crap isn't it - well done on your 2 fab embies. As you can read from above- i am somewhere in my wait, though not sure where!! Have had no LH surge, mucous on day 9 , bleeding on day 17, mucous on day 21, neg test on day 21, Af pains from day 24 - 30 and nothing for last 2 days except sore bs.  Lets hope your 2WW is simpler!!

Urbangirl - it was Reprofit (marcel) who suggested it and Lister who prescribed it on my request. Lister said Gonal F would help recruit as many follies as poss and the menopur would help mature them. However since having many discussion with peny at Serum am now convinced that at my age 43 1/2 ANY drugs will cause chromosomal damage, so am not on that road anymore, Its natural or donor for me xx

Sarahessex - just set myself a catch up limit! Am following you through Serum post anyway, but dont really get much feedback from ladies on that page so have roosted here!!

AH - Friday tomorrow and my first day back to work!!


----------



## Daisychain1985

Kuki  hon  sorry spelt your name wrong


----------



## LJyorkshire

Justine - thanks for tip on Clexane..boy am looking forward to those shots now!

Kuki - yay for some fab embies..hope they're snuggling in nicely!

Have to get up at 6 for blood test but head in overdrive so can't sleep..Arghh!

LJ x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Lovely to talk to you all again. Feels so good.

Any of you do your own Gestone injections. I might have to do in UK. Not sure how I will do this.. It hurts so much.. 

Has any of you got embies stages handy.. I can not find them. Please one of you find it for me.. 

PMC, good luck. Just realised you are on 2WW.. 

Hope*3, yes complecated. My one is simple.. I will test on sat 10th.. Well I will test before that.

I have to find a place in London for a cheap blood test. Do you know anywhere reasonable..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## neema

Hopex3 - You never know....this could your lucky month   fingerscrossed for you. I get my ovulation kits from SME Fertility, google them...they have really cheap tests that have worked really well for me 10 cheapy ones tests for £1.20 and midstream tests from £3.49    

Kuki - Great to hear that your FET went well....great embies on board too....i've got my fingers crossed for you     

Poppy - Thanks, it hasn't been a good year for me at all  

gotta run....hi to LJ, Sarah, Justine and everyone elsexx


----------



## Gladys07

Kuki - Congrats on being PUPO.

Hello everyone xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

LJ, good luck with blood tests. X

Sarah, I'm 19 weeks, but for 22 is the milestone as that's when I lost my daughter.  Scan yesterday went well.  Could see baby moving around (though I don't often feel any movment myself).  After the 3D scan a few weeks ago,the scan at yesterday's clinic was a little disappointing.  My next NHS scan is the week after next, bu I'm determined to go elsewhere for another 3D one as they are so amazing.

Kuki, congrats on being PUPO!!!!!  Everything crossed for you.

Hi to everyone.  TGIF!!!!!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Girls,

Just sum it up. We have 3 pregnant ladies at the mo no?

CD, glad baby is doing well. Yes do as many as scans.. They are just priceles.. Enjoy..

Gladies, now you are over 12 weeks?

Poppy, what is the latest with your preciuous?

Any other I am missing?

Has any of you got the Embie stages?

Kukixx


----------



## Gladys07

Just wanted to send HUGE love to CD and Poppy for their invaluable advice to me this week.  Poppy gave me a link to Fetal Medicine centre in London and they did an extensive scan and bloods for DS screening etc and gave me a low risk result, equivalent risk  of a 24 year old!!  It made me feel like a new woman as the NHS said they couldn't do bloods because of the twin that had died, but FM said it was ok as the baby passed before 10 weeks. It was the best £180 I have ever spent and feel like a new woman.

Love you all,    FF is here for a reason to support , share experiences and knowledge on our individual rollercoaster journeys. 

You are all wonderful ladies xxxxxxxxxxxx I hope I can be of support to you too x


----------



## Kuki2010

Gladys,

FMC is great. Took care of my twins (Lara) and all the other babies.. 

Just don't rely on NHS. I learnt that in hard way.. Unfortunately it is extra money spending but all it is worth it.. 

Glad is DS is doing well. Did I understand right.. It is a boy?

Love. kukixx


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Kuki,

Defo worth the money.  I don't know gender yet, DS meant Downs sorry. 

Dxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Galdys,
I have got too excited.. Okay.. At 12 weeks at FMC they told me 75% is a girly. And they were right.. 
Do you want to find out?
I am one of those people there is now way I could wait to find out.. Got to know from day one.. 
Kukixx


----------



## Gladys07

They said the couldn't tell at FMC, ever since I was a girl I never wanted to know I always wanted a surprise but when we found out it was twins I was going to find out, OH wants to know and now I do too as I think it will make it feel more real to me after last weeks shock.  I would like to keep it between our selves and not tell family and friends but not sure if OH, will keep it quite once he has had a beer with the boys 

Dxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Gladys,
I could not keep it as secret even if they paid me millions.. Whole wide world will know what we are having.
At the mo I am looking for a place to get a blood test don for saturday morning. Did you have one?
Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kuki. I agree with you, you can't rely on NHS.  I'd rather pay out privately for peace of mind than get bog standard responses from NHS which leave you feeling unsure and scared.  If I could afford to go to a private maternity hospital I would.

Gladys, try and get a 3D scan.  It most drf makes you feel conected.  The detail is amazing.  Told my mother last I night that I'd get another private scan an 24/25 weeks and she told me to 'leave the poor baby alone'!!!!  On the phone last night she confessed that she's been thinking about names and is going to write them down. Bless her it was her birthday yesterday and she's feeling a little depressed that she's so far from her children and I can't wait until she books and gets here.

Gladys, you're right that the support here on FF is fantastic.  So glad I found this site.  If it wasn't for these women I might have given up.


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
We could not efford the private birth but in the end we had to. Cos NHS was risking our baby in so many differentn ways. They were disgusting and awful. In the end we spend 8.5k in St. Guys Thomas and had our darling precious. And it was the best days of our lives.. It was so so worth to spend the money.. 
I honestly do not know where do we find the money if we get ukcy again.
I might have to come to istanbul and have it in here.. We just cannot pay 8.5 or more gain for our second birth. In Istanbul in an amazing centre we can have it done for 2k..It is the logistics will be and issue.. 
We will deal with it when it comes to it.. Of course if need be we are going to borrow it. But it is silly to spend 4-5 times of it while we can do it for 2k..
CD where did you have your Blood test?
Do you know the gender yet?
Kukixx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Kuki - I had to have hcg done on bank hol Monday at Easter and had it fine at Same Day Doctor (2 sites in London). They are open Sat's - not sure if that cheap £100-ish? But very convenient and call you back with result same day if you have a test in morning. I just Googles them. Can pre-book your appt. Good luck  x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kuki, I had my blood tests done at TDL. They at Wimpole Street (near Harley Street).  My tests were organised through my clinics though.


----------



## urbangirl

If it's a blood test to check whether you're pregnant you want I'm pretty sure they do it at private family planning / abortion (sorry) clinics- for much cheaper than TDL I should think.  I remember being desparate for one when I had a faint ghost of a line on around day 33 and couldn't take the not knowing any longer.  I think I called Marie Stopes. Or you could go to A&E and tell them you'll have a nervous breakdown if you can't find out right away, I know I thought I was going to!

Hopehopehope, thanks a lot for that info. I booked to go to Reprofit a couple of months ago, funnily enough, but then they never answered the phone or emails so I got worried, had they all died of a virus or something??, so I had to find somewhere else pronto.  Turned out they'd (almost) all gone on holiday.  Maybe I'll go back there, then, since we are on the same page treatment wise, so to speak. 
Am also going to Serum, will pop over there in October to see what the wonderful Peny says about my case. Athens is a bit pricey for me though.  I asked about a hysteroscopy and almost fainted when they told me it was 1,000 euros!
Good luck to everyone on the 2ww, you are already on a lucky streak just to get to that stage!


----------



## Gladys07

Kuki - I paid for my privately at my clinic, they didn't offer it.

I left the office at 12.15 and came back at 2.30 as a prat at work pushed me to far today and I told him to F OFF and there are more important things on life than to sit here and put up with been spoken to like that and walked out in tears x Oops


----------



## carnivaldiva

Sorry Kuki, I didn't realise you meant pregnancy blood test.  I had mine done at The Surrey park Clinic in Guildford.  It cost £56.  They rang me back after a couple of hours with the result.  Lst night's scan was £100, but after the last 3D I had elsewhere, wished I'd called them to do it instead   , as they were the same price.

UrbanGirl, wish I'd decided to go overseas last year for treatment.  A lot of countries are a lot cheaper than here and it's not just the cost, my clinic in Cyprus seemed more personable.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Gladys     , but good fo you.  Don't stand any nonsense.  I think I'm going to leave early today. It's quiet and I have loads of things to buy for my brother to take out to my Dad next weekend.

Have a fab day and weekend girls


----------



## Gladys07

You too CD xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Gladys - being made to feel upset at work is horrible at the best of times but with hormones raging the rest of the team had better watch out  

I start injecting tonight..yay! On SP so start stimming tomorrow..so pleased to be sticking needles in me again  

LJ cx


----------



## Kuki2010

*Good morning ladies,*

*I am not very positive today. I think they left me already. I had pains etc yesterday. But now all is gone.. I felt the same last FET. And I was right.. Unless this time there was a very very smooth implantion. Which I very much doubt. They are never is.. Always pretty painful.
* 
*Last night I felt like coldsores coming up. And feeling fluiey.. I hope my immunes have not killed them already..*

*We have our local market today. Will do some shopping. That should cheer me up.. Well it will be mainly baby clothes shopping for my friends who are expecting boys.. Nevermind still will be fun..*

*I hope you are having more luck than me..*

*Love. Kukixx*


----------



## justineb

Kuki     try to keep up the PMA, try to believe you still have a chance, you probably have cold sores as immune system is lowered (as that's what might make cold sore virus active) and if immune system is lowered that gives those lovely embies more chance,  you must try to dare to hope - you can't give up yet, be strong, miracles do happen..................re gestone - the less painful way I found after much experimentation was for me to lie down on my front, use Emla cream to numb spot and OH to administer in buttock (I tried myself three times and it was awful, had pains for days, tried leg and button but never got it right), but lying on front so you can't see when it comes makes you relax more and I think that makes it hurt less. I made OH watch videos of how to give intramuscular injections quite a few times and eventually he got the hang of it and it didn't hurt so much. Alternating butt cheeks is also essential  

Urbangirl, you must be a glutton for punishment considering going to abortion clinic or A&E for pregnancy test !! I can't imagine anything worse, I'd rather pay my £40 quid or thereabouts and have done with it in a few minutes at nice clinic.  Anyway, goodluck with your cycle, hope those follies grow!

Hopex3 - any sign of AF? Any news yet? Do you know if you will be partying tonight? 

Ladies, I got my Hcg done at HCA labs in Harley Street, but with a referral form from clinic.
Managed to lure OH back last night.......... timing  is probably off but better than nowt.....  
Have a nice w/e everyone!

Justineb xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justineb,
I am trying. The pains are back so I am a bit more happier.. I hope they are still with me.
Dh has no confidence with needles.. I will try to get him watch how to do it too. See if he changes his mind to do it.. Alternating is defo needed.. My turkish doc says Gestone is not necessary. Gels are more than adequote but DR.Gorgy wants the injections. I will carry on till Thursday in here. See how we will cope with on friday. I wonder if I go to my GP and try to get a nurse to do the injections for me.. I wonder what will be the reaction.. I shall try it.. See how it goes..I have nothing to lose.. Well I do.. I have no trust in NHS.. Nurse might muck it up and give me an abysis.. 
I am hoping to get at DR. Gorgy's clinic. Apperantly he charges 35 pounds. I can settle for that nicely.. Only worry that if he will hurt my arm so much.. 
Oh your poor OH.. How did you do that.. Hope he feels better soon.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Kuki - think the gestone needles are so big I think it only really works in buttocks, when I tried in my leg it hurt so much I wondered about needle ending up near bone. The nurse in surgery should do them for you if you explain, I have heard of others that have done this. Goodluck, Justine XX


----------



## pmc

Have so much reading to catch up on. Hope you are well  

so, 6 days left until the moment of truth. I Was so down in the dumps yesterday, I could have easily bitten someones head off. Flippin hormones all over the place. I am also worried that each time I go to the loo I will see blood there, so on edge all the time.
Anyway, time will tell I suppose.

 to you all


----------



## urbangirl

Justine B, I agree, but I am kind of resistant to pay for anything that is on offer for free, & I didn't know about private clinics in those innocent days before daily injections and being scanned with something that looks like a rounders bat!!

Things are going better here now. After the Dr looking at me with a face like his favourite pet had just been put down & telling me EC looked unlikely I now have 4 (slowly) growing follicles. He upped my dose and mumbled something about poor blood supply to that area so I went jogging, stood on my head & drank a litre of pomegranate juice.  Don't know if it helped but have to feel like I'm doing something.  One is all I need, just one halfway decent one with the will to live    Anyway, I just posted that so if any of you find yourselves in the same stalemate there is still hope and sometimes consultants attitudes can really send you over the abyss, best practise is to ignore them.

Kuki et al on the 2ww sending you positive vibes.
Good luck everyone else!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

Justineb,
I will try anything for DH to not to do any injections. Even with professionals it hurts like hell. Can not imagine how bad it will get with DHs..

PMC,
weldone you.. 6 more... Nearly there..

Urban girl, 
Good luck with the follies.. 

I have went to clinic to get tonights injections. While I was there I went into Lab to ask them if it is okay to do a blood test on day 8th 8th of thursday before I fly to UK.. I don't know how much HCG will get picked up. I will do that see what it is. It will cost 38TL. Which is Less than 14 pounds.. Who knows to my shock I might get some HCG.. The lab said they can do a test to see roughly if it is positive which will take 30mins. But for a certain number it will take about 3hrs or so.. I must be mad to thinking about htis but there you go.. 

I had lots of pains today. I am hoping they are settling.. Lets see how tomorrow goes..

5 sleeps to UK.. We missed our home so much.. Can not wait to get back.. Not looking forward to testing though.. Terrified..

Nite nite ladies.. 

Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Kuki - please keep up some positivity, it is far too early to tell. Pains could be just cramps from the prgesterone. 

urban girl - hot water bottle and asprin to increase blood flow and encourage faster follie growth xxx

AFm - i am just a big coward, still having pains, no CM - totally dried up. Day 34 today and too scared to test, but know that i must in 
case its a positive and Peny would want me to be on Anitbiotics and up my steroids for a week so that my immunes dont eat any embie. It might be that i just didnt ovulate till really late, i did have a second bout of EWCM on around day 22 - so dont get your hopes up!
Off to party tonight and wont drink just in case.  (On second thoguhts why would i have AF pains for the last 10 days if i onle ovulated 13 days ago, the longest i have ever had AF pains is 5-7 days.....)


----------



## Kuki2010

Morning Ladies,

Steriods driving me nuts.. I don't sleep at all. I crash about 10ish than wake up about 1.. Stay up till 4-5 than have another crash till 7.. How I am going to cope with this..

The pains on my bot does not help.. Progestron injection is really hurting me a lot.. 

Today I am thinking to do a clinic urine test on wednesday night. Will be Day 7dp5dt. A bit early but maybe a faint one.. Not sure.. Will go to chemist to find a good home test if I can.. Don't want to pay a bomp for it of course..

It is beautiful day today in here.. I feel tired but at peace.. Goodness such a great feeling this is.. But unfortunately it just comes and goes.. Wish it could stay for good.. Wouldn't that be nice..

Love to you all..

Kukixx


----------



## Gladys07

Kuki try and stay positive hon I am praying for you

X


----------



## Kuki2010

Gladys,

I am terrrified that this will not work again.. So so scared..

How are you feeling today?

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  That great to hear your doing well as I didn't even get to ET  really gutted  so come on  you got this far and not long eh  just keep yourself busy  and just pretend you got stomach ache  as younneed to change your thinking cap.

I got following p on Monday but I think it time to change clinic  even though the 1st ICSI did work but the 4th private was the worst result then then 2nd and 3th and that all in NHS apart from 4th which I thought I would have got somewhere  grrrrr
It there anything I need to ask my GP as I notice all the 40 going on about FSH and AMH which I don't think I had it and does it make any different and have any of you have blood test for recurret miscarriage 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Gladys07

Becky on phone so excuse typing, I am surprised that your Amh and fsh hasn't been tested as this shld be something that is done as a matter of course regardless of age.

Friends of mine have had tests for recurrent miscarriages so worth asking

Good luck xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Becky, FSH & AMh is used as an indication of ovarian reserve, so it might be worth to have them . Fertility accupuncture can help with regulating your cycle and blood flow.  If you're not happy with your clinic, you should change, as its important to feel confident in them as the whole process is stressful enough.  

Kuki you need to be in a positive frame of mind. You have fab embies on board so sending you loadd of    .if you have blood test before you fly back, make sure you follow through with one with your GP as initial one might be too soon. X


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies
Thank you for your quick reply  and I will ask my GP for them tests before I go for following up at that with barts and I am thinking of going to CRGH  and I had fertiliy acupuncture for the last 2 ICSI  and make no different for me so I will stop that  and I will stop all my vitamins  just folic and omega3 as think it got worse  grrrrrrrrr
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I am so very sorry hun.. 
Yes defo gets the tests done so you can decide to carry on with own eggs or not.. or anything else can be done to inflluence the eggs at all..
This journey is so very hard.. It is such a mistery why it works for some and why it does it on others..And times.. Too much to learn still.. Far too much unknown I should say..

CD,
Will go to surgery on friday in UK for my injection. See how much help he will be.. I have to say not hoping a lot.. Will do a blood test on saturday morning at Dr. Gorgy's..

Promise you I am staying positive. Pushing the bad thougths away.. I am pregnant to my darlings at the mo.. This is my 7th lucky and very last one..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Hellypoo

Just a quickie, will do personals later  

Becky - I'm with CRGH and although I got a natural BFP before we started IVF I did have a round of IUI and had all my tests done there. The AMH and FSH will give the docs an indication of your ovarian reserve so are important tests. I have had 2 mcs this year and they can do all sorts of tests looking into this. I could have had them done but Dr Saab didn't think in my case they were necessary. They have been great with me. The doctors are all fab and although people do complain that some of them and the nurses aren't that personable and they feel more like a number than a person, as far as I'm concerned it's the results that count. I noticed you asked about it on the CRGH thread, I'm sue you'll get some answers there. Most people seem v happy with the treatment there and there are several 40+ being treated there. You do have to wait quite a while in the waiting room for appointments but that's the only bad thing really. Good luck  

Kuki - glad you are feeling more positive   enjoy the sunshine x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hellypoo,
Thank you.. My PMA got better this morning. A friend of mine did a early test. Well early for normal people.. 9dp6dt. And got 1-2 weeks pregnant sign.. So I am over the moon for her.. 
All I have to do now to catch her up.. 
Just did a washing on my mum's 35 years old washing machine. Got to get it out and do 3 steps to Balkony to hang them.. Wish me luck..
Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Becky - your doc will do FSH (you need E2 as well with this) and it is BEST done on day 1/2 and no later than day 4/5.  AMH is still a private test, my GP didnt even know what it was even thoguh i had it 2 and a half years ago the first time.  You'll have to pay for this privately - anything up to £100.

Kuki - are you taking all your steroids in the morning, first thing??

No news form me, expecting AF any day now am on day 35.


----------



## justineb

Becky - I had karotype tests done re MC (about £450 for both me and OH), I think NHS only do this after 3 x MC. I also had immunes  level 1 and level 2 because of MC and IVF implantation failures when we are told my eggs are Ok......

Kuki - goodluck if you do test early and get hcg done 

Justine X


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope*3,yes I take them 1st thing in the morning. Lets see how tonight goes.. 

Justineb, thank you.. Lets see how it goes.. I think I have implantationpains.. They are in a different place than before this time. On my right side. Might do a cheap one tomorrow to see if anything at all in there. Tomorrow I will be 5dp5dt. Far too early I know.. 
Just will go to bed now.. So hot in here. Stuffy.. Not going to be easy to sleep..

Have a lovely week all.

Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Kuki   they are implantation pains  , stay positive , keep talking to them, come on embies, dig in deep  

Hi Hope, sorry to hear that from the Serum thread, LOL at thinking Poppy had a doggy disease, made me chuckle  , how did your first day go back at work  

CD  , hope and pray you breeze through the 22 week milestone, sorry forgot about your Jennifer       
Urban girl good luck at Serum I had a hysto there in July cost 1750 euros, 1000 would of been a bargain  , 

Gladys, well done lady, you tell them where to go  

LJ, good luck with stimming, come on fat follies    

Becky, good luck with your FU, Barts dont seem to test for much , I nonly had my tests for AMH done at my new clinic, my doc did FSH free, apparantly it can change month to month, so pick the lowest one, Barts never did this, hope a change of clinic will give you a different outlook to it all, good luck  

Hi ladies, I started my drugs on Friday, was so ill, been a bit rubbish ever since, hope it passes, dreaded first clexane again tomorrow, hello wicked bruise time  , hope you all had some sun on sat,

Love to Justine, Isobel, Ariel, Maise, PMC,


----------



## hopehopehope

sarah - still no change and have not tested yet - emailed peny to ask her what do do in the very unlikley situation that it is a natural bfp!

Kuki - keep up the good pma!!


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Hope, it must be so scarey for you but go on  go and test , you might be pleasantly surprised, you might need the extra meds,     ,


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope*3, yes come on test. How can you not test? I did a test this morning. Very very cheap one. 2 for a pound one. And of course negative. But I was not expecting a positive one. It should have been positive if there 2 healthy pregnancy in there.. I know there is only one. I had left side pains stopped on saturday morning. Only one in mid right is still going for it.. 

Sarah, I so hope soo.. We soon find out..

Busy next 3 days.. Will be on line on today and tomorrow but have to give my laptop to friend of mine take it back to Uk for me on wed. So that way i dont have too much on my hand luggage.. 

Have a lovely week ladies..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki lol  but if I am right to remember you did say your friend said you may have twin but 1 died etc  so if you feel there is 1 in there instead of twin  So stay away from the stick till maybe the 8th  and in the meantime  enjoy your break.

Hope3  what happen  any luck 

Got following up at barts today  but have decided I am going to try make app with CRGH 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky yes that's true..
I will go out in the min to lab to see if he can do a blood test on wed night or thursday morning.

I really really feel pregnant. But this could be a total make belief.. 

I am going nuts..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kuki, feeling pregnant iss good.  It's really important to be as stress free as possible.  I've got everything crossed for you.       .

AFM all ok, apart from I don't want to be at work.  Consultant Thursday pm, so hopefully will swab again for GBS and scan booked for 12/09/11 at hospital.  I guess I'll hve to think about buying stuff from November onwards.  I want to buy new as much as possible, as I prob won't go through this again (going to be 45 this year) and want evertything to be special.

Hope this week is a happy week for all.  Good luck to all PUPO ladies. x


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
Just enjoy all the shopping and all the details.. Everyting.. 
I can not say I am stress free. Got so much on my plate but just getting on with it..
I just wish I could sleep more.
We will go to bed early tonight..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Kuki, if you are taking steroids - take them in morning (if you take them later in day or afternoon/evening they may keep you awake.

Justine


----------



## Kuki2010

Justineb,
I take them around 8am with my breakfast. It is so weird.. I go to sleep fine at 9-10ish but than I get up at 1ish and can not sleep till 4-5ish.. Absolute madness. Not sure if it steriods or just anxiety of waiting for the result.. I get like this when I am so excited or stress about something.. 
Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

ok - am going round to a friends house at 7.45 to test. period will probably start whilst i am driving there!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope*3, good luck.. Logging off for the day. will check it first thing in the morning..

Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

HopeX3, hoping & praying for BFP.


----------



## BECKY7

How are you all. Had follow up with Miss Tozer my cons   and she did say my DP sperm was very very poor which is why it hadnt been fertilize  grrrr which I knew as I did say I wanted him to have sperm retrieval on the day of EC as I wanted fresh rather then frozen  so we got 2 option  in early November I start treatment as I work out my 3rd cycle we have ICSI with fresh sperm and back up SD as my DP wanted SD as he knew his sperm ain't brilliant or IUI with SD   But because my DP having operation to unblock it it will god know how long it will take for us to try natural as you can see my signature I am 40  so he worry I am not get pregnant in a year time once he have the operation hopefully at the end of this year so he thought if SD work  and I do get pregnant this year then we can try for natural in 2 year time  so we can have a baby each lol 
I can't think of another way  so I think we goon do IVF this year then IUI after if it don't work
Hi hope3  good luck
Hi kuki  I know the feeling as I don't think it the steroid as I think thinking about it too much stop you from sleeping so I am pretty sure once you get your BFP you will sleep to catch up eh lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## Angel10

Hi lovely ladies - I am sorry I have been cr*p at being supportive to you - I am on 2 other threads and really struggle to keep up with them - but sending you all lots of hugs for all you have and are going through       


Could I be really cheeky and ask a question........I am 42 - had 3 eggs collected on tx in July and none fertilized - after consultation we were told we had a very low chance of success with my eggs but that they are happy for us to have another go whilst upping my gonal f - in your honest opinion do you think we are just wasting money or is there a chance we good get more eggs this time? the closer I get to starting downregging the scarier I feel about it all - sorry


----------



## alexine

Hopex3 sending lots of       
xxA


----------



## urbangirl

Becky I think it's really sensible to try with DS at least once, because then you'll know for sure if that is the problem.  If you got pregnant you could relax so much and your DP too, knowing he has 9 months to try to resolve his side of things    Plus, he has got the rest of his life to sort his MF out and us women not so long. Or why not try tandem, then your DP has a fighting chance... I was thinking about that myself.
Re recurrent miscarriage tests- your GP should be able to steer you in the right direction, there's loads, thrombophilia screen for starters.  The consultant at St Mary's, Leslie something or other, has written a book on it.

Kuki, good luck, try not to think about it too much.  No sign of hoping- hope it's good news   
I have EC tomorrow, I was so stressed out, went in to the clinic today to check the doctor doing it can actually speak English, and luckily yes. Have been stressing also about not waking up in time, but reception has promised to come and find me if my two mobiles don't wake me up... Had a massage to calm down, only 16 quid! She was fantastic.  
Sarah Essex- oh no, no way- that's so unaffordable! If Greece didn't have the flippin Euro everything would be much cheaper there  , bottoms to the EU!


----------



## Isobel67

HHH

I've got everything crossed - let me know how it goes.

      

Isobel xxx


----------



## Hellypoo

Hope - Sending much  for your test. Got everything crossed for you


----------



## carnivaldiva

Angel, it's quality of eggs and not quantity that's important.

Urbangirl good luck with ec.


----------



## hopehopehope

sorgirls, it was a negative - which i dont really understand, but the bare facts are there, 'not pregnant' on First reposnse early test stick. 
i know i tested with evening wee, but surely by this time if it was going to be a positive it wouldnt need morning wee?
Am sure Af will turn up now i have seen neg test. 
Isobel - i knew i shouldnt have utterted those words   Let me know how your scan goes on Thursday xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hopehopehope - sorry you didn't get your natural BFP.. Our bodies play such tricks on us don't they?  Hopefully you will be able to start your next cycle soon

Angel10 - have you thought about DHEA, CoQ-10 and Apimist before trying again? All supposed to enhance egg quality...3 months would be optimum. Was the sperm ok? Co-Q also supposed to help with sperm. Each cycle different so maybe another shot with OE would tell you whether it was just a one-off. Do you have an fish that fluctuates? Some clinics test this and only cycle that month if fish if low enough. I know someone who cycled on a high fish month and got very low fertilisation but on next cycle was much lower and got a good rate.

Kuki - sounds like the wait is agonizing..do you have sore bbs? For me when that stopped I lost hope of a BFP...good that you feel pg..you know how it feels after all..I have no idea!

Urbangirl - good luck tomorrow...hope those follies are full of eggs

CD - I have to avoid some of the pram threads etc here but did find myself having a peek... Am thinking Victoria Beckhams I-candy pram in grape looks ace..will probably be discontinued by time I get a BFP at turn of century..go crazy, enjoy! Even if you go for top of the range everything it'll still be less than a course of tx..as Cheryl says..because you're worth it!

Becky - I think the tandem cycle sounds perfect in your situation..good luck with your decision

Day 3 stimms for me today, need to shake off this upset tummy though...other than that feel strange,y calm..want to get some ovary twinges so I know something is happening!

Justine Hun..how yiu doing?

LJ x


----------



## MaisieCat

Just wanted to say a quick 'sorry' to HHH.  I saw your posts on another thread and replied, but only saw this one with the news afterwards.  

Why oh why do our bodies have to play these games with us?  C**p isn't it?

Love and luck to all
A-M
xx


----------



## jo8

Hi ladies

Lots going on since last time I posted so don't think I'll manage too many personals:-

HHH   - sorry wasn't meant to be with the test. I had exactly same on last AF if you remember - day 45 in the end and didn't ovulate till day 28/29. Went for my f/u re the cyst so asked the consultant about it - he explained that as we get older sometimes the hormones don't surge as quickly to release the follicle - so hence a very long starting phase before you ovulate or sometimes the follicle doesn't ripen that month which can also delay things. He also said it wasn't anything to be too concerned about - it can happen!

Becky - really sorry that you didn't get any fertilised - at least it sounds like you've got a plan after the f/u

Gladys- so very sorry to hear about your loss    

Angel - depends on so many things - whats your AMH like (this will give you an idea on what ovarian reserve you have), level of stims you were on before,etc. Some ladies find gonal f better - others menopur so might be worth asking the clinic about different protocols. The most important thing thogh is knowing whether you've given it your best shot and not to have any regrets

CD - hope you're not overdoing it - good luck for the scan on the 12th , know you must be really nervous    

KUKI - stay away from the peesticks hun - blood test sundsthe best bet but don't do it too early    

LJYorkshire - good luck with the stims - when is the first scan

Isobel - hope you're doing ok - when are you next done in London?

justine - can't scroll back but seem to think you're starting again soon so wishing you lots of luck

Sarah - hope you got through the first clexane ok - if you google it you can see visdeos on youtube about different techniques if you're not too squeamish!

Hi to Poppy, Neema,Di,Maisie and anyone may have missed.

AFM - nothing to report here. Manic time at work but now on 2 weeks lovely holiday so fly off to Valencia on Wed for a week - can't wait!!

Jo 8 x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Jo-8 good to hear from you  my first scan is on Friday... If cycle goes like last time I could be doing trigger shot this time next week...scary thought!

LJ x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Hope*3, I am so very sorry.. Devastating.. Absolute nightmare.. Get stronger and keep on fighting..

LJ, no no sore boobs. I don't get them till very very late.. All I get pains in my tummy when I get pregnant..

This is what I wrote to my dairy this morning.. I am feeling very down..

*6DP5DT 06/09/11 Tuesday (Transfer were done on wed 31/08/11) LMP is 12/08/2011.*

*CHEAP TURKISH TEST IS NEGATIVE!*

*I have slept well last night. Woke up a few times but manage to get back to sleep. *

*I had awful pains all day long yesterday but last night it has stoped and have not came back. So worried now they have left me for good.. Unless they have attached properly and now it is settled. Which I very much doubt it.. It never is like that in my pregnancies..*

*I am so so worried.. Trying to stay positive.. *

*We are busy today.. Got to achieve a lot and going to be annoying and stressing. Cos I have to deal with some idiots in here.. *

*Wish me luck!! I need those pains to get back and make me suffer..*

*Love. Kukixx*

I hope one day this madness will end!!!

Wishing you all a better day.

Kukix


----------



## Gladys07

Kuki - every pregnancy can be different. Leave the pee sticks alone!!! A         

Jo 8 - Lovely to hear from you, enjoy your holiday

Hope x3 - so sorry hon    

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Jo 8, enjoy your holiday.

Kuki, stay away from those sticks.  Far too early.  If you have time go for a Turkish massage and just relax and chill out.

AFM just bored.  Miserable weather.  Snowed under with paperwork and I have to help my brother paint a few rooms.  Sometimes I hate being my own boss.  Got a £250 scan for £89 from Groupon.co.uk, so will book in for a 3D scan weeks 25-27.  NHS scan scheduled for next Monday and seeing my dishy consultant this Thursday.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey carnivaldiva  ain't your brother suppose to look out for you not for you to paint his few room eh  and great to hear your looking forward to your dishy cons  and good luck with scan

Kuki  what are you like with your cheap pee stick lol  and think you are pregnant so your hormone will think your pregnant and stay pregnant so you really got to chill cos your pregnant eh

Nothing much for me apart from counting the bloody days and can't wait for my cycle to come this week 

Miserable weather as my dogs still sleeping  come on wake up got to go walking  think not

Becky7 xx


----------



## Angel10

Thanks for your replies.....


Jo8 - my amh was 20.8 when checked in June - was stimmed on 150 Gonal F as they didnt want me to get OHSS like i had on a previous cycle where i was on 200 of Puregon but got 9 eggs but i was 38 then - can 4 years make THAT much difference


LJ - sorry if i am   but what is fish??


   to all


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi darlings,
Achieved a big thing this morning. But next task is looking daubtful.. Lets see.. I will leave the house in the min to check it out.
My pains are back but they are different more deep down.. not twingly..

Gladys, 
So soo right.. if I could only rule my had..

CD, 
I want one of those.. I am member too. I shall try to get one if we get luck and get that far!!!! Long long way to go!!!

Becky,
Exactly what I am thinking..
Really trying hard to do that.. I am pregnant.. I am pregnant..

I made the decision regarding blood test. I am going to go to American Hospital before airport. Booked my usual taxi man. He will wait for me outside the hospital. They will have to text the result to my english mobile. Now that will be funny. i have to text one of the nurses so make sure she gets text so she can text me back.. I can call them from airport that is failling I have bought one of these funny cards to use it in TR.. 
Thrusday will be day 8dp5dt. I should have soem hormons.. 2 more days to find out.. 

Yes I know.. I am nuts!!!

Love to you all..


Kukixx


----------



## Hellypoo

Hope - I'm really sorry 

Kuki - echo everyone else - step away from the pee sticks!!!!

Urbangirl - hope your EC went well today  Let us know how you got on.

carnivaldiva - your scan sounds like a fab offer! _And_ you have a dishy consultant, things are going well for you 

Becky - yes the waiting is hell isn't it. There is always something to wait for....

LJyorkshire - hope your scan goes well 

Jo8 - Have a fab time on holiday, am most envious!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well and enjoying the...er rain. OK maybe not the rain!

Not much to report here, keep going from feeling terribly sick, to feeling fine, then worrying that things are going wrong again. Then I'll start to feel sick again and curse myself for wanting to feel like this. I swear trying to make a baby sends you totally bonkers  Got another scan next Tuesday (I'll be 8+2 weeks). I definitely feel much much worse this time than I did with DS. I only ever felt sick with him in the evenings. Not that I'm complaining at all! I keep trying to encourage DS to play a nice game of "lets cuddle mummy quietly whilst she lies on the floor" but it usually only lasts for 10 secs before he starts jumping all over me and whacking me round the head  Bless him! Thank you for all your lovely kind words when I reported that he'd got a split lip. He's totally fine now, freaked me out at the time I must admit!


----------



## urbangirl

Well, I had 3 eggs today, so I'm more than hapy with that, though the only really relevant figure is the number that fertilise I suppose.  EC was different, they had a huge flat screen in the room and they must have a camera in the dish where they collect the follicular fluid cos you see it in realtime on the screen magnified about 1,000 times, and you see the lab assistant's pipette bobbing around in it looking for the eggs, which I saw before her actually, I was looking harder than her because I was pretty keen to get out of there, so I was like - okay, that's four, get me out of this chair please!! Anyway, never seen that in a clinic before, but it was great (no, no sedation, not abroad if DP isn't here to make sure things are done properly).  Funny how different all clinics are, this one is a real struggle when it comes to cmmunication but I quite enjoyed being part of my very own live action movie.  

Angel, no one can make that decision for you, I think 4 years probably does make a big difference, but anyway in my case I went to a top clinic and ended up with nada, then went to a very mediocre clinic nearer to home and got a few embryos, now frozen.  It can be a bad month, a bad protocol, inexpert consultant etc etc it takes time to get all the factors right and it depends how much you're prepared to spend and how much anguish you're prepared to go through...
Hellypoo, good luck with your scan, that is a real milestone.
HHH- so disappointing, our own bodies torment us in this way.  I hope you can pick yourself up and keep on going.  

Anyone know how to remedy a thin lining?
Love to all


----------



## carnivaldiva

Urbangirl, fantastic news on your 3 eggs.  I think L'arginine is supposed to help with womb lining, but not sure how long to take for.  Fingers cross for fertilisation.
Are you overseas at a clinic?  My Dr in Cyprus spoke very little Englsh, but she had an English co-ordinator who was able to translate.
Good luck

Hellypoo, good luck with scan next week.

Back to washing down woodwork with sugar soap.


----------



## Gladys07

Urban girl - L'Arginie plus by metagenics does help as well as other things, as does Acupuncture, a handful of brazil nuts a small glass of pineapple juice. If you need added help, they can perscribe stuff.  Personally I found Acu has really helped me over the years.

x


----------



## urbangirl

Thank you Gladys and cCarnivaldiva, will try those. They have an acupuncturist in the clinic actually, I asked for an appointment today but they said I can't ahve it same day as pick-up    The other stuff I can probaby sort here though.  Yes, overseas, no English co-ordinator here, though, I normally drag the poor girl from reception over, she speaks quite good english. it's because although they do have international clients they're mostly people from Germany or Scandinavia..  This I just learned recently when I moaned about it to them...


----------



## neema

Kuki - Please try and relax and enjoy every twinge you get but   don't test yet, it is way too early!!! sending you tonnes of sticky vibes      

Hopex3 - I'm so sorry hun     the good thing about it is that you can start TTC again soon....goodluck on your next cycle 

LJ- Yay!! Glad that you are on day 3 of stimms, hope those follies are growing nicely remember to drink lots of water and milk and increase your protein uptake and lets   that this cycle is the one that get you a BFP    

Urbangirl - Brazil nuts of 2x 15mg of selenium vitamin tablets thicken the endometrium , pineapple helps with implantation and wheatgerm vitamins are good too. Some doctors prescribe estrogen and progesterone as well which you start on day of EC.    

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Angel - oh no did I type fish?! I meant fsh (follicle stimulating hormone!) Doh! 

I am so much calmer this cycle..I think its because I've told no-one ..I think the constant updates to friends and family I did last time made it all seem very real and worrying. This time feel more detached from it but strangely positive...I'm sure that will change once scans start Friday!

Urbangirl - yay on 3 eggs (did you say she spotted a fourth one though? Or was that a fourth follie?). Great to see everything up close like that..they'll be hvaing you wearing 3D glasses before too long   

Kuki..hope the text is a massive BFP!

LJ x


----------



## justineb

Hopex3    so sorry your body is playing tricks....so frustrating, just hope your cycle settles down soon

UG -  congrats on 3 eggs   for fertilisation...the only thing about arginine to watch is it can bring on the herpes virus so if you get coldsores  you may want to watch how much you take 

Becky - hope you are ok, arginine is great for sperm by the way, not sure if it will help with azoospermia, but if OH is having surgical retrieval and there are some sperm...... it may help with quality (also zinc, selenium, turmeric, folic acid, B6). My OH used to have 99% abnormal sperm, now it's about 89% abnormal so they have improved a lot.

LJ - goodluck with stimms, hope you get a good report at next scan

Kuki -  hope you are sleeping better      please stay away from evil pee sticks until you are back in UK   

Hellypoo -  at least the relief at feeling sick helps you through the icky feelings....just  1 more week to go to scan   

CD - sounds like a great offer on that scan!

Neema - hello, when are you basting next?

Poppy - how are you this week?

Isobel - any news on your superfollies yet?

Alexine- nice to see you popping back 

Gladys - hope people at your work are being nicer to you this week!

Jo8 - we couldn't start as I had UTI - will prob be Oct now   Have a great holiday

Angel - Amh of 20 is fab ...... should stand you in good stead

Hi to everyone else, especially Maise, Sarah & Jo_11

Justine XXX


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies, what a horrible day today, Autumn is here with a vengance, lost a fence panel in the wind last night, what happened to the Indian summer, can't wait to go to Greece to see the sun again, dark cold and miserable yuck , 

Justine, hi hon, how are those cats of yours, mine is asleep he has not even asked to go out, there is a mini hurricane outside , stay positive October is nearly here  

Angel, good luck with your next treatment, with a AMH of 20 you will be just fine, mine is 3.0 so that's why I have given up on my eggs, my FSH is 9, I think most clinics like it to be under 10, some will do above, as others have said, all down, to protocol, drugs and clinic, good luck Angel , keep positive  

Hope, so so sorry hon, I hope next month gives you a positive  result    

kUKI, hi hon, little miss worrier, I thought I was bad, try to remain calm, your little embies need you, good luck and stop worrying           

CD, I hope your painting is done sitting down and you are not doing too much, after the last incident, take care hon, what a bargain on the scan price, lol to your dishy one  

Jo 8, Hope you enjoy your holiday and you come back all relaxed and rested, clexane is going ok, second round of ivf with it, no bruises as yet, my dh is on nights so have to do it myself, makes me feel a bit quesy as he usually does all the injecting, and there has been a lot over 6 cycles  

Urban girl congrats on your 3 eggs   for fertilization tonight        , I have always eaten 5 brazil nuts a day , from when I start my meds, lining always been good  

Hi Maisie cat, kIZZY, JO,POPPY,GLADYS,LJ,ISOBEL, PMC


----------



## hopehopehope

Hey ladies - thank you for the rallying comments!!!!!! - problem  is, that even though it is a negative i still dont have a period (approx 2 weeks late) and still have sore bs and mild nausea. So cant even start again. had real crying fit on phone to DH tonight that i am menopausal and that means i have no eggs left. Despserately want him to agree to donor eggs, it makes sense.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope*3.
Keep on working on him. Eventually he will get here..      I am certainly working on myself on Donor eggs.. Not an easy one to get over.. Takes time..

My lovely friends,
Won't be on line from tomorrow morning onwards. A freind of mine will be taking my laptop back to UK tomorrow so I ahve less to carry to plane..
Will let you know the result on thursday nite some time..

Thank you for your great support..

Love and luck to you all.

Be kind to yourselves.. I am trying.. 

Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Kuki - i hope your little embies are snuggling in xx take care coming home xx


----------



## urbangirl

Hopehopehope- don't worry too much about it.  That happened to me for the first time about a year ago and I was also in a total state of panic, phoned the clinic from abroad sobbing down the phone that it was the end for me and they just said- 'No problem, we can give you drugs to make your period come.' so that calmed me down.  I have had Chinese herbs since then and though I do have a few of those exceptionally long cycles things are pretty much back to normal.  I also had scans that showed that in those cycles I was still ovulating, just later on in the cycle.  I think it proably is due to aging but it doesn't have to mean it's all over, so don't panic -just make your plans with that in mind and keep moving forwards.


----------



## Angel10

Sarah - thank you for your kind words - you have made me feel a little better   


LJ - I did wonder if you meant FSH - I thought  maybe FISH was something new they had discovered    


Urbangirl - thanks for the advice - good luck with your eggs     


    to everyone


----------



## carnivaldiva

UrbanGirl, any news on your eggs?  Hoping it all goes well for you.


----------



## urbangirl

Whoops, sorry, didn't realise that post went twice, internet stalled in the mid of sending so I redid 
I have one successful icsi'd egg, and one that hasn't done anything yet so they're giving it another night to see if it develops, so I'm just really hoping it will kickstart itself out of it's stupor, wish there was something I could do, wanted to ask if I could see it (  and give it some vibes, play it some music or something) but thought they might think it wierd... The other one is gone already.  But,I am grateful to at least have one, they froze it because of my rubbish lining so I am going to 'harvest' some more (will take a l-o-n-g time at this rate of production) and throw them all in together.  Flying home tomorrow, yippee! need to make some ££.


----------



## Gladys07

Urban- I am sending some Barry White love music xxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Kuki - any news?

Urban girl - congrats on number 1 embie - hope number 2 gets a growth spurt 

Day 6 scan fir me Friday..lots of twinges round ovaries now...

LJ x


----------



## justineb

Urban hope the embie is strong & the other gets going to Barry.....

Kuki, good luck Hun! 

lj, when are you in for scan? 

Justine x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Justine - how are you doing? First scan tomorrow (day 6 of stimms) gulp!

LJ x


----------



## neema

Urbangirl - Hope that the you get good news today on the other embie  

LJ - Hope that you will have a lovely crop of follies tomorrow  

Kuki - Wishing you a pleasant and stress free journey home and that the embies are snuggling in well  

Poppy - How are you hun?. Hope that you and baby are doing great  

Justine - Yes i basted on friday and ovulated on sunday so i am 4dpo. Have you got your surge yet?. Fingers crossed for you 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  How you doing
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Darlings,

Blood Test is Negative!

I have to say I am still very peaceful! I must be finally loosing.. 

At home and feeling so so happy to be here.. 

Will stay on meds till AF turns up just in case...

What can I say? My lucky No 7 just let me down.

Love.

Kukixx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Just a real quickie from me.

Kuki - Fx for your OTD, hope your journey back is stress free and embies have snuggled in.

Hopex3 - I'm totally with you on the DE option. Like you AF was super late this month and has pinky/brown mimi bleed at what would have been around implantation time, and then AF played her meanest of tricks and was 5 days late, when I am always 26 day cycle. I totally empathise as feel there is little hope using own eggs. I'm waiting to do level 2 immunes but DH is putting it off. I don't think they see it the same as we do as they don't have to worry about the clock ticking by. I couldn't even be bothered to cry this month when AF finally showed up, it was almost as if I expected it anyway. As for OE option, like you I've about given up. I'm trying to persuade DH to give the next go as a tandem cycle. At least we might have some frosties left over. Sorry for the rant, but it gets you down after a bit.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## dyellowcar

Kuki - so sorry my lovely, our posts crossed. Wish it was better news for you. Just hang in there with the meds, just in case of late implantation.

I'm a little erratic with keeping up at the moment as I drowned my phone in the washing machine over the weekend.

Love to all


----------



## Gladys07

Kuki honey     sorry it wasn't to be this time x


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  I really thought it was gonna be your time as 7 is my lucky number too  well let hope it late implantation like dyellowcar said
Becky7 xx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Sorry haven't been posting - have been reading but haven't had chance to catch up properly.

Kuki - its still early so I'm keeping everything crossed incase its a late implanter   Really hope its your lucky no 7    Will you get bloods done again in the UK? 

Di - I can sympathise with your DH not getting the urgency thing. If we left it to the blokes to sort out any of our tx we'd be doing it when we're eighty-odd  I think the Level 2's don't take as long to do despite the fact the bloods get sent off to Chicago  Can you do it all through Care or are you going to see Dr G? Tandem cycle sounds like a good plan 

Neema - keeping everything crossed for this 2ww you poor love. Really hope you don't have to wait any longer for your BFP  

LJ - good luck for your scan tomorrow honey   I did the same thing on my last tx and pretty much only told you lot - it gets too draining when people are constantly asking you how its going/if its worked  

Justine - thanks for the PM honey - how are things? I will get that stuff posted to you at the weekend - just haven't managed to haul myself down the post office yet 

Urbangirl - great news on your frostie - any news on your other embie?  

Angel - your AMH is brilliant. I'm sure they could up your meds a bit higher next time as you were on a pretty low dose. I only got a few eggs on my first cycle but did manage a BFP so its definitely quality rather than quantity 

Becky - how are you doing? 

CD - how are you feeling? When is your next scan - are you having a 4D one?

Hope*3 - so sorry honey  Its so very cruel  Hope your cycle sorts itself out soon 

Jo8 - are you on your hols?  If so have a fab time

Gladys - how are you feeling? Have you got any more scans in between now & 20 weeks?

Sarah - perhaps we're getting our Indian Summer in Oct like last year  When are you off to Athens - can't be long now?  

Hellypoo - lots of luck with your scan   I sympathise with trying to look after a LO with bad nausea its not easy!

AFM - I'm absolutely shattered - god knows how I'm going to get through the next 3 months . Took me 2 hours to recover from the school run this morning and I drove most of the way  Still struggling with the tachycardia but finally got an appt with a Cardio Cons in a few weeks time - not sure if they can do anything but main thing is to check everything is ok. Trying to sort out DS's bedhopping/nightime wanderings once & for all so none of us have slept much for the last week or so. DH so knackered he even got in a sleep nanny expert for advice  Think we're getting there but may take a while longer. All going well with the scans - prob got another 4-5 weeks of them, bubs is weighing approx 1lb 10oz so he's growing well.

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you darlings.. 

Poppy, no. Spoke to my Doc and the told me to stop all the meds from today.. So no chance of a late planter.
I need to stop steriods slowly of course. Will make the next plan of action soon..

My treatments wiht mum is over. Reprofit here we come..

Going to bed early tonight.. Will write properly tomorrow. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Kuki - I am SO sorry - it seems like you only just had ET so i cant see why it is so quick to come off meds?   

Di - my period eventually started yesterday, day 38. (normal 26 day cycle and the second long one) I had two separate lots of EWCM this cycle and the second one was on around day 23, so that is obviously when i ovulated.  i think the first time on day 12 it didnt happen properly and my body had a hormone dip a week later then started again. I went to docs today and am having day 3 FSH E2 etc done again tomorrow, but i would be surprised if FSH had rocketed as it was onkly 9 in early July. Am wondering if it was cos i was away and it was really hot, i know travel can effect ovulation. Spoke to my mum and aunt today about menopause, my aunt had no symptoms until 49 and my Mum had none till 53 (though maybe having 4 kids might have given her a bit of extra time?) So i dont think i need to worry about early menopause. Its all these doom mongers of doctors got me scared. 

Saw a really good acupuncturist yesterday affiliated with Zita WEst. Am hoping she can re-energise my ovaries as i apparently have no other problems other than ageing eggs according to Peny. 


poppy - it seems to be going SO fast, am really really pleased for you.



ok now crying eyes out as i watch Pakistan adoption programme on TV. A newborn baby 'if you like her keep her, if you don't, bring her back'.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope*3, watching it too.. It is incrediable.. 
Blood test is total 0.. Had to be a some number on 8dp5dt.. That's why..
Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Poor little cherub.. now I am crying.. 

Why people are so so cruel. How can you not feed a new born.. 

I am sure she will be okay.. Well lets hope so..

Kukixx


----------



## Mish3434

Kuki, I'm so sorry to see your news hun    

Shelley x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Kuki so sorry to hear your news. I watched the programme too and starting crying when they talked about 20 dead babies per week arriving  in plastic bags...and didn't stop crying til they got her home safely...so sad

Scan for me tomorrow...what is going on inside I wonder?

LJ x


----------



## neema

Kuki - So sorry to hear your news   and   that your next try brings you joy

Poppy - I'm glad that all is well with you and the little one.....not long to go now....i guess it was clear to all the mothers at school that you are with child


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you darlings..

Reprofit here we go. Not sure when yet..

Program did make me cry.. Unbelievable.. 

We live in one crooked world.. 

We got up early today.. Will just get on with our unpacking and making our home lovely to live. 

Strangly I am not that upset and still very positive and peaceful.. Not sure what is making htis happen but I am enjoying it.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## dyellowcar

Kuki- bles you, it's good you are feeling peaceful. Sometimes we expect to have a real crying jag but thenit just doesn't happen that way. You sound as tho you have some very positive people around which totally helps.

LJ - hope your scan went ok.

Poppy - I'm with Care at Notts. I arranged the level 2 tests today for end of september as starting Thyroxine tomorrow and need to have test in 6 weeks. The timing is perfect as the review for the level 2 tests and the thyroid test will all be back together. Feeling more positive today, just having a downer yesterday. Sorry you are feeling so shattered, hope the tachycardia settles for you. How are the scans going for LO?

Hopex3 - sorry that af arrived, she is such a witch. Like you my mum didn't start menopause until 50+ and both my grandmothers had babies at 45. I'm hoping I have these genes.

Neema -FX that this is the month for you.

Love to all and have a great weekend.

Di XXX


----------



## LJyorkshire

Kuki - glad you're feeling peaceful. It must be nice to be home. Hope you have a relaxing weekend  

Di - thanks for asking. Got 10 follies; 3 already at 17/18 and 2-3 others not far behind so hoping for 5-6 eggs (6 is target!). Last time pre-DHEA had 7 follies with 4 eggs collected so some improvement. EC Tuesday with ET probably Friday..this time next week I should be PUPO  

Had to tell business partner today as need time off next week but no-one knows ..not even Mum or Sis..weird hvaing such a big secret!

LJ x


----------



## Gladys07

Lj - fab news on folly front xxx

Poppy - Bless you I feel like whisking you away for a weeks rest in a nirvana, take care x

Di - we are all allowed down days, we are all here to help get back pma.

I dont have a computer at home at mo and not good at typing on phone

Feet huge!! Next scan and consultant. 21st sept, started project bedroom and upstairsOH is  driving me mad keeps changing my plans and coming up with stupid ideas like putting our bed under the bay window!
Why can't ge just let me get on with it? Aaasagggggghhhhh

Kuki big hug

All other lovely ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## justineb

Kuki        it's so not fair that the hcg was 0......really feeling for your hun after all the work with the immunes, but you sound like you are in a  good space

LJ - way to go with follies  , great news

Di - we are thinking tandem too.....hopefully after IUI... sounds really positive if both your grannies had late babies! I think Chicago is worth it (I can send you summary of my results if you want by PM so you can show OH - if he sees the extra info he might think it's worth it, sometimes I think they struggle spending money on something intangible)

Hopex 3  - glad AF finally turned up.  I've been to lecture today at UCL psychoneuroimmunology, professor was talking about extra ovulations within cycles.....do you think it's possible that you ovulated twice?

Poppy - sounds like you need to rest up! Don't fret about posting anything......please relax.....

Isobel - thanks so much for the info!

Happy w/e everyone!

Justine


----------



## Kuki2010

Justineb,
Can I ask you something? Did you get your spirits up when you took steriods. I am coming off them now. And I am terrified I will hit the rock bottom. Not sure what helped me in last 6 weeks to feel so content and happy. I want to stay this way. Not sure if the steriodds making me feel this way. The darkness has gone. My heart is free from it all. 
Yes after all the immunes etc.. But my body never ever liked FET. None.. 3 FETs and none pregnancies.. I have had 4 Fresh cycles and got pregnant 3 times.. So fresh cycle is only way to go for us from now on.
Reprofit we will go to at the end of nov. Try a fresh cycle with less drugs so we only have enough eggs for fresh don't bother with freezing any..I just have to stay happy like now till than. Or get even more content and happy..
I have so much work to do.. Not for money but things needs getting down. Will be very busy till than.. Which will be nice.. And it will be like a little holiday for all of us. DH will come for a week with me and DD.. I think change of scnery and attitude should only help for getting our BFP!!!
Only worry and concern I have. I do not want to do any more LITs.. And anything that will hurt like hell. Intralipids I will have.. I don't want to retest etc.. Do you think this is stupid?
Okay enough questions.. 
Hope you will have a great weekend. I shall enjoy mine to the full. So so nice to be home.. Shame about the weather though. Was so funny when we came back to UK on thursday afternoon Lara said; mummy no sun! There is no sun!.... So wish there was some..Oh well we know we can not have everything.. Even without sun we still live in a beautiful country!

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Kuki,     , so sorry it did not work for you, hope Reprofit will give you the golden egg, you are very brave, be kind yo yourself, this road we travel is so hard, big hugs  

Di,   , so sorry you are feeling down, hope those naughty fur babies of yours have been good, the switch to donor eggs is a very hard one, but it takes many different paths to be a mother we just need to find the magic route, good luck for the future my friend  

Poppy  so happy that the baby is growing well, sorry you are all having disturbed sleep, hope it settles soon, hopefully I am off to Serum on thurs, so close now, very scared  

Hope , good  news that your genes are good, hope acupuncture kick starts everything,  

Gladys good luck with the scan on the 21st     

Hi neema, hope you are doing good  

Hello Justine, have you any plans for the weekend  

Hi ladies, I have been so ill with all the drugs I am taking, feel a bit better today apart from hot flushes, hopefully going to serum  at end of next week, just counting down the days until them oh and the clexane bruises


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hmm Sarah - an not looking forward to sound of Clexane...I don't start until after EC..is that normal? Good luck with Serum Hun
LJ x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi LJ, every clinic has different thoughts on starting clexane, I started mine on monday after starting drugs last fri, hopefully you will be ok on clexane, got 5 different shaped bruises so far, mostly small, but stomach slowly turning green, good luck with your ec, looks like we are having et on the same day, your follies sound fab, here's some                   , for double fat eggs in each


----------



## justineb

Kuki, I didn't notice steroids giving me an emotional lift but that's probably as I was down as I had MC in April and BFN in May....but I know coming off can make sometimes make people feel flat...and a bit down, the main problem for me was fatigue but I think I had that as I had Shingles brewing..........just take it slowly..... I think intralipids can work on their own so are a good idea, I did do a mini immune tests (NK cell assay) when cycling...I wanted to know I was doing everything possible.....

Sarah, it's come round quickly........been working today     probably doing my washing & cleaning tomorrow, good luck for next week, hope you feel better, I hope i get a time off in lieu day on Wednesday

LJ - they won't want you to have Clexane before EC as it could make you bleed too much in the procedure, so that's why they start it afterwards, Sarah's not having EC this time so that's why she's started now

Justine XX


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Justine,
Thank you hun. It has an amazing effect on me.. I think I will start taking steriods a lot earlier in next fresh cycle. I got to feel like this for our treatment to work.. Did you just carry on taking them between the treatments? I am wondering if I should carry on till the fresh cycle?
I am on 10mg today. And will be on 5mg tomorrow. And none on tuesday. See how my mood is going to change.. Got to keep this Euphoria up some how.. It just feels soooo good.. 
I have not got upset at all about my BFN.. I suppose all the testing everyday got me used to the end result.
Af still not here. Will be interesting to find out how will I feel than.. 

It is just a beautiful morning over here in Herts. Gorgeous! Have a great Sunday ladies!

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi kuki  I did take my steroid on the day 1 of my cycles then busserlin day 2 daily  then menopur day 3 daily  but next time it will be the same but half gonal f with half menopur 
As for steroid  I was calm too but when none was fertilise  I came off on that day which is no point taking and I had mini shake and sweat but only last 3 day  so I should have carrying on but cut down daily .

When do you start and where about you live as I live on the border of herts and Essex 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies hope you all enjoyed the lovely sunshine today, had  a long lazy lie in then 4 hours gardening, cleaned house like mad as of to Serum on wed, last chance at house work for 2ww wait, my dh will get nagged to it then, usually badly , so it's happening ET on thurs the 15th so so so excited  I am    , I love this time before the 2nd week of the dreaded 2ww, which I love not as some of you can probably , I worry for England and the universe, I go completely fruit loop   as some of you will probably remember , start the progesterone tomorrow, so going to have a bath tonight, weird as I only have about 3 baths a year, I am a shower person, ( not a soap dodger   )

Kuki,   you are being so brave, take care hon, be kind to yourself, If you have been on steroids for a long time you are meant to wean yourself of them slowly or you will get a killer headache and feel sick  

Lj, hope those follies are nice and fat now, good luck for tues          

Sarah XXX


----------



## LJyorkshire

SarahEssex - our ET will be Thurs or Fri all being well so we can go fruit loop on the 2ww together. How old will your embies be when they pop them in? Thanks for the positive follie thoughts!

LJ x


----------



## Daisychain1985

HI LJ , fellow cycle buddy, my embies will be 3 days old, be nice to go loopy together,  , come on follies


----------



## carnivaldiva

Good luck Sarah & Lj for Ec & Et. Sending loads of     to you guys.  x


----------



## Gladys07

LJ and Sarah - Woo hoo.. exciting week for you both and how nice you are both at the same time and can keep each other sane 
   for a very successful week for you both.

Dx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki sorry hunny   


good luck Sarah and LJ


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy, 
Thank you hun.. But believe me when I say.. I am at peace for once.. I am in Euphoria state. I don't know how to use this word. A new word for me. Total contentment.
How is precious? Got to find a place where you put her pics?

Justine,
I am on my last 5mg today. So no steriods for me tomorrow. See how I will feel.
How are you? What stage are you in now?

Becky,
I am in Radlett. Love to meet up.. I always wanted to meet the girls up in london but never made it..
Where are you? Was is Hertford or Hitchin. I know sb was.. Maybe I am mixing you with sb else?

LJ and Sarah, oh god! Lots and lots of lots of luck!! I go nuts in 2WW. Hope you have plans to keep busy.. But do things make you happy.. 

Had a wonderful day so far.. Getting lots of things done.. 

Tomorrow I have an old collegue I have not see for 6 years. She just had 2nd ivf. And m/ced.. She is coming over to discuss/talk about IVF options.. It is going to be interesting..

Wishing you all a great week.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki - just for you   http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/P110911_1310.jpg

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/P300811_1555.jpg

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/P280811_1103.jpg
Glad you are feeling ok about stuff


----------



## BECKY7

Kuki  Oh radlett  I live in bishop stortford  do you know it as not far as we could meet up half way if you like. And let see what tomorrow bring with your old friend
Becky7 xx


----------



## Hellypoo

Sarah and LJ - loads and loads of   for your ET this week  

Kuki - I know Radlett well, I used to keep my horse there! I'm in Enfield so not far from you, but hopefully moving to Harpenden in the not too distant future (house goes on the market this week).

Kizzymouse - Mollie is adorable


----------



## hopehopehope

ah helly poo - i used to go out with a guy from Harpenden, it is a lovely place to live (though very expensive compared to the north west where i am now!)

Hi everyone - am avoiding FF at the moment as DH as refused to let me have donor eggs and am in a bit of a state. Thinking of you all though xx


----------



## Hellypoo

Oh Hope   Maybe he just needs a bit of time to get used to the idea. I hope so x


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I have never been. But yes we can meet up half way.. Will be great..

Helly,
Oh great.. 10min drive from me if that.. You certainly join us.. 

Maybe just us girls meet up for a coffee in a weekend? 

Just put The Beaver on. Will try to watch.. Will tell you tomorrow how it was.

Hope*3, keep on working. He will come around.

Love to you all..

Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hello ladies, so excited  still, only 2 more sleep until I fly out 

CD, Gladys, Kizzy ( Mollie is so cute )Kuki, Hellypoo, thank you ladies much appreciated , hoping and wishing this really is the one  

Hope sorry hon, keep on badgering him he will come round  

LJ good luck for tomorrow,         

Hellypoo I used to have a horse, my horse baby  , he lived until he was 35, still miss him so much been 4 years now, had him when I was 15, do you still ride


----------



## neema

LJ & Sarah - Fingers crossed for you both        

Hopex3 -  Your DH may have a change of heart   ....when i decided to use DS my DH was not entirely happy but he is now quite supportive.....they do come round


----------



## Isobel67

CD – glad time is marching on for you and that you’ll soon be over your 22 week hurdle.  I hope you can start to relax a little but more and enjoy the pregnancy.   

LJ & Sarah – good luck with your TXs   

HHH – give him a little time – men are slow at the best of times!!  

Kuki – sorry about BFN, but glad that you’ve maintained a PMA

Justine – glad the info was useful.

Neema – hope the basting was successful. Just curious, but do you do the basting at home or does a clinic do it for you?  Why is the basting done 3 days before ovulation?

Poppy – sorry to hear that you’re shattered.  You’ve got so much to contend with.  Are you now out of the woods with the parvovirus?  Has the sleep consultant worked?  You can tell when DH are really bothered by something – when they actually arrange a specialist to sort something out!!  Normally men just like to wait until the female has resolved the problem!!

Angel – hi and welcome.  I think most of us of this site would love to have your amh. 

Becky – not sure where you’re at with your treatment, perhaps downregging?  Hope it’s going well.

Jo8 – Hope you’re enjoying Spain - & that the weather is better than here.  

Jo11 – I think you may still be lurking.  Have seen from your diary that you’re gearing up for another cycle.  Fingers crossed that your FSH drops quickly.

Hi to Urbangirl, Di, Hellypoo and anyone else that I’ve missed.

AFM – well…..When people say that IVF is a roller-coaster ride, I now fully understand what they mean.

After my jumbo follies, I went for a follow-up scan on day 17 of my previous cycle.  I had follies measuring 26, 17 and 10mm.  So I thought that the 26mm was a cyst from my previous cycle, but that the other 2 were probably fresh follies.  Bit concerned that my lining was only 4.8mm which is very thin for day 17.  Spoke to Create and they said to wait until AF and have another scan on day 5 ie not to do a trigger shot to get rid of the old follies.  

Little did I know that only 3 days later, AF should arrive, at least a week too early.  Went for scan on day 5 – had 3 follies measuring around 11mm.  Bloods had come back from GP – my E2 was 98.  I’ve never had such a low E2 reading.  After my E2 was 1,650 last cycle, I took Milk Thistle.  HHH had taken it before and it had a really positive impact on her levels.  Anyway, the milk thistle seemed to have done the trick.

Bit worried that follies were 11mm on day 5 (as I’ve had no stims).  Had to go back for a scan on Saturday – DH was very sweet and came with me.  At the scan, I had follies that measured 7.6, 7.7, 10.6 and 7.4?!!  Where were the follies that had measured 11?  Spoke to doctor at Create, who said that they were on the small side.  Said I should go down for a scan on Monday.

Had to get leave home at 6.30 so that I could get to London in time for my appt.  At scan, my follies were 11.5, 10.4, 5.3 and 5.4 on my RHS.  The left ovary also had decided to give it a little go and had thrown one in at 9.2 (at previous scans there were none on my LHS).  They did a blood test to decide when I needed to start injecting Cetrotide.  Nurse called me on afternoon to say that my E2 levels were good but they were worried about my LH, which was 14.7.  She said that my LH might be high as I’m getting ready to ovulate.  If that’s the case then this cycle should be abandoned.  She said that the eggs weren’t large enough to be viable at this point.  She told me that my LH may be high due to other factors.  I’m having to do ovulation pee sticks every 12 hours to see if the LH is coming.  If it doesn’t come today, I will head back to London tomorrow.  If it does come, then this cycle is cancelled.

I sat in a stupor for about 3 hours yesterday.  I realised that it was my body’s way of dealing with such high levels of stress.  It’s the highs and lows of thinking – ‘it’s all ok’ to ‘it’s not going to be’ – that seems to be so draining.

Sorry for such a long ramble on such a breezy Tuesday.

Isobel x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Isobel  .  Hope LH doesn't mess you about and you get to cycle, however, if you're stressed and you think this is playing havoc with your body it might be best to postpone for a month?  Try accupuncture and I think Kuki does reiki to help with stress levels. It's important that you're ready emotionally as well as physically (as you already know)

Ian, the accupuncturist that I used whenI was at Create, is about a 25 min walk from their clinic.  He was ab fab.  I started seeing him a couple of months before my tx.  I also saw him on the run up and after this last cycle.  He specialises in fertility accupuncture and he's quite knowledgeable about the whole IVF process.

Neema, good luck with basting.    

AFM had 20 week scan yesterday.  Baby moving around a lot, but I don't really feel a great deat. (I'm a little on the large side)  Didn't see consultant last week, instead I saw his registrar who reluctantly swabbed me and I have a yeast infection.  She gave me a prescription, but not Canestan as apparantly not good for pregnant women. Still have infection, so going to see if I can get what she gave me over the counter.

Love to all x


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Good luck to Sarah and LJ this week. FX for both of you. Bet you're both excited. 

Hopex3 - my DH sways between being ok with DE and not. He is of the opiion that while I still may have viable eggs then we'll continue on this route. It's purely a wish to create oue own LO. I can see his point of view but sometimes I just think we may be wasting money this way using my old eggs. Maybe DH will come to your way of thinking. MY BF had counselling to help convince her DH to use DE. Maybe worth a try

Justine - thanks for the offer of PM of your results, that would be cool thank you.We have now booked the level  tests so moving forward again, slowly.

CD - pleased scan went well and baby is active. 

Much love to eveyone else

Di XXX


----------



## neema

Isobel - Hope that you get your surge and don't have to cancel the cycle   I bast at home and try and do it day before ovulation or on ovulation day however this month our donor was going away for a few days so basting was 2 days before O.

CD - Thanks hun, glad that your scan went alright and that the baby is active....not too long to go now


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi ladies

Same as last time we had 4 eggs collected. However one lost already as was immature (was a long shot wincey little follie so not surprising!). Other 3 have been icsi'd which they said went well. Dreaded f-call tomorrow. ET Thursday as clinic (and me!) want them on board asap.   we have one or two to go back though will be having 3 in if we get that lucky.

Feeling pretty upbeat though was hoping for a few more

OTD (bloods) 26th Sept so less than 2 weeks
Thanks for your lovely good wishes

LJ x


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

LJ - fab news on your eggies . Hopefully the DHEA has done the trick and you'll have 3 good embies to go back (its def meant to help with quality if not always quantity). Good luck for the call tomorrow  

Neema - when is your OTD? Hope you haven't got too much longer to go  

Di - lots of luck with your level 2's   - did they say how long it will take to get the results?. Hopefully quicker than the level 1's? 

CD - fab news on your scan!  Did they say if your placenta is anterior or posterior? It should be on your 20wk report if they didn't say ? If its anterior it may cushion a lot of the movement until bubs gets bigger. Hope your infection clears up very soon & good news they are keeping a close eye on you  That's def the one good thing about my weekly scans at the moment - I usually have some additional stuff to ask the cons advice about 

Isobel - so sorry you're having a bit of a nightmare with your follies and lining. I did find that if I had diff nurses scanning, the measurements could be a bit all over the place depending on how each individual does them - is it poss to get the same one to do it? Really hope you don't have to postpone  

Sarah - wow hope Athens goes really well & lots of luck for ET, let us know how many embies you have. Hope you get enough for some frostie siblings too   

Hellypoo - have you had your next scan?  If not fingers crossed  

Kizzy - ah fab pics of Molly. Loving the head gear  

Hope*3 - really hope DH comes around soon. As the others have said, blokes just don't have the same urgency as us  

Kuki - how are you feeling? So pleased you are feeling so positive about the future after everything you've gone through 

Becky - how are you? 

Justine - will get that stuff posted to you soon - def in time for your next testing  

Angel - will PM you

Gladys - how are you doing? 20wk scan will be here before you know it 

Love to everyone 

AFM - all good at scan today. Cons said we'd be really unlucky for the baby to be affected by the virus now - got 3 more weeks of scans. Will miss picking the cons brains for all my other general q's I tend to ask him & its reassuring in a way to get everything checked so often. Not sure how I'll manage with not having another scan from 28-36wks!  DS actually spent all night in his bed last night  Hope its not a one night wonder. I actually woke at 2.30am thinking it must be time to get up as can't remember when I last had 4 hours of uninterupted sleep. Poor DH will now be woken up by me instead when I try to turn myself over or getting up for a wee  

Have a great week & look forward to hearing from the PUPO ladies xx


----------



## Peahead

Hi ladies, 

Is anyone having tx at ARGC? Any success stories that cant give me hope as i keep doubting its going to work and so far we are 7k down and only on day 7 stimms

Yasmin


----------



## poppy40

Peahead - lots of luck with your tx  I know there are a few ladies on here who have had tx at ARGC and have been v impressed with all the close monitoring so you're def in good hands. Have you seen the ARGC boards as well as I think there are usually some 40+ ladies going through tx who post. Keep us updated on how you get on


----------



## Peahead

Thanks Poppy, Ill have a look at the ARGC thread now x


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi all - thank you SOOOOOOOOOO much for the    vibes.  Am stuck between telling DH I want this so much I am going to go ahead without him, and telling him I respect his decision but am very sad (and hope he will eventually come round in his own time). i would love to go for counselling, but he guffaws at it. 

Meanwhile...... i am just about to have ditance healing form my lovley step niece who healed her bf into bfp! Ant tomorrow I have my seocnd appointment with a Zita affiliated accupuncturist to whom i dont have to explain what DHEA is and who unserstands that high E2 afffects fsh. 

i think these two long cycles where I thought i was bfp have strung me out. have ordered thousands of cheap ovualtion test sticks (10ui) so that I can test twice a day every day till I ovulate so i dont think i am bfp again when in fact i ovulated late. ( at least the fact that i ovulated late means i havent developed a luteal defect. )

Isobel- scan Were those follies on your low dose of menopur or are you super fertile!!! i hope your LH didnt go up. I am tempted to question menpur in your case of early ovualtion - if this is abandoned talk to them about gonal F instead . Re Milk thistle - i did an internet search the other day, amd am afraid to tell you we havent discovered this first - it seems quite a few people have had succes with this!!! Also reading about something called Vitex to balance prog and e2 as apparently the balance between the two in luteul phase is really important ( as we have already discussed re having prog fropm day 21 instead of day 14)  xxxx

Kuku - Dye - CD Justineb - poppy  - lj  - sarahE - neema  lots of love, couldnt cope with this without you


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hello ladies thanks for all the positive good luck   for my et on thurs, LJ, good luck for 3 out 3 top fertilization tomorrow,

sorry short , off to bed now, totally knackered, 

Thanks ladies , lots of love Sarah


----------



## SandraG

Hello ladies

Remember me, ive been off FF since my BFN as needed to get away from the whole IVF rollercoster so im sorry ive missed so much news, both sad and happy.
Im off to see consultant on friday for our follow up appt and just wondered if anyone had any advice on questions or treatments we should ask about.
I know from previous comments to ask about baby aspirin and steroids.  I also keep reading stuff about DHEA!!!!!!
Is there any further tests i should ask about?
Any advice is as always very much appreciated.
Love to all   
Sandra x


----------



## justineb

Sarah, hello   thinking of you hun, hope this is your time. Fingers and everything crossed     

LJ - congrats on 3 eggs    goodluck for fertilisation   

Peahead, I went to ARGY last Nov,  started immune treatment in Jan, got a natural BFP in March after immune treatment (but had MC in April despite lots more immune treatment), cycled  in May but sadly  didn't get anywhere. That little lot cost us £13k. Ove rhalf of people I cycled with got  a BFP. Am hoping to try a few IUI cycles with them as we can't afford another cycle there and IUI is reasonable, but I couldn't start last month as I had UTI and this month won't work as we have my mums 70th and are going away as a family. We are now looking abroad for when and if we cycle again, probably with a tandem cycle. Either Serum or Dogus. 

Hopex 3    don't think I'd cope either without FF..... hope you sort DH out...it's so  hard to be caught up like that and not know which way to go. 

Isobel    thinking   of you today, hope you get a green light...my af has come early too - been busy trying to catch some to send away for hidden c test (I see what you mean about it not being easy), haven't had chance to get to shops yet to buy moon cup

Kuki - how are you doing off the steroids - hopefully you'll be fine as it's not been too long that you've been on them.

Poppy - are you feeling any better, how was the sleep consultant?  Really glad that recent scan is Ok, love to you and  LO......

Di - will PM you results......hope it helps

Kizzy - Molly's pics are beautiful - loving the wooly hats!

Sandra - so sorry about BFN, could you ask about clotting, thyroid and immunes

Hi Neema, CD, Gladys, Hellypoo, Becky, Angel, Jo_11 (if you are reading) and everyone else

I am feeling very down today and am going to RANT. Sorry girls...........Last night  and again this morning, I  had phone rows with my brother     (I only have 1 sibling).... we are trying to sort arrangements for my mums 70th and lots of stuff from over recent months has come up.........he basically never calls, never asks how it's going, hardly bothered when I had MC.  And I have felt really unsupported, he basically thinks he's done nothing wrong.... and that I am emotional and over react to everything etc.....   We used to be really close and are only 2 years apart age wise... The first time I had a MC the first thing he said was 'you'd better pull yourself together' - and that's was all he ever managed.  It was never mentioned again and I am not allowed to talk about it or my journey with trying to have a baby since. Meanwhile he has effortlessly had a family 2 lovely kids ............... and  it's seen as a problem if I talk about it. Last year at his birthday, it was about 1 week after I had a BFN, there was a family squabble and I ended up crying and this was turned into me ruining his bday -  as if I wanted to do that?.......... surely they can see it's natural after what we go through especially with all the hormones etc........I can't cope with the stiff upper lip rules when you can't talk about this stuff or show emotion. I don't get why people view infertility as a dirty subject. I feel so alienated from my family and other people. That's why this thread is so precious at least we can talk here about what really matters to us and those feelings we have to hide  everyday.
Justine XX


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hi ladies. Came across this offer for fertility testing at the Harley Street Fertility Clinic and just wanted to share it with you all. http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/london/HarleyStreetFertility/848483

Justine      . Family are often very insensitive. You have to either be on this journey or gone through it yourself to know what it's like. I had a similar thing with one of my brothers last year. Rant and rave here, as that's what we are here for. Wish I could change him for you.    

/links


----------



## LJyorkshire

SarahEssex I dared not even hope for 3 out of 3 but just had the call and that's what we got! Back in tomorrow for day 2 transfer. All 3 going back in if they make it overnight. Just so grateful. Thanks to everyone here for your massively appreciated support so far.

Sandra - good to see you back and sorry about your BFN. I was on DHEA, CoEnzyme Q-10. Apimist for egg quality. Hard to say if it's had an effect as we were lucky enough to get 100% fertilisation last time too. Will be on steroids,  clexane, metformin and intralipids to try try and help one stic

Justine - so sorry to hear your brother is so insensitive. Hard to know why he's being that way butbclearly doesn't have a clue the emotional wringer this puts us through. Hope you have others around you who can empathize and you will always have the lovely FF ladies who will NEVER tell you to pull yourself together..Grr

LJ x x


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Justine,
We are here for each other. So come here and talk.. Rant what ever you like when ever you like..
Obviously your brother just don't get it. And it is very difficult for sb to understand who had no encounters with infertility.. 
I have my SIL in our family who finds it very very difficult to deal with our infertility. Cos of it I don't see her any more.. She is pregnant to her second.. And she can be soooooooooo insensitive.. 
If need be just ignore him till this is all over.. What ever you do.. don't let him upset you.. Please.. Try... I know in this occasion you have to see him cos of the birhtday party.. Basickly he does not understand it at all. If he did of course he will be supporting you.. Of course he would.. Plus top of all these he is a man.. They find it difficult to understand our roller coster emotions when we are going through infertility.. 
You are not own your own.. Never..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hopex3 - bless you hun, we're always here for you. Do what you feel is best for you.   

Justine - rant away! Families are so hard, I've had little support from mine even to the point on my last BFN being told by my mum some things aren't meant. It really hurt especially when she knows how desperately my and DH would like a LO. Unfortunately unless you've travelled this path you know very little about it, it is such a hidden subject. I think for your own sake distance is best when dealing with insensitive people. I've only told a couple of very close friends where we are at now. My mum and family do not know anything about immune tests etc. I find it easier this way. As for family get-togethers, I have been 'ill' for the last couple of 'do's', one included my niece's christening, I was down- regging at the time and didn't trust my emotions. As Kuki has said, the ones who understand the most are here and it is such a relief to find others who are going through the same thing and to support each other through this.   

SandraG - hi again. Hope your review goes well on Friday. There is a list of questions on the negative cycle which I cut and pasted to take with me to our review. Here is the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49609.0

I found them helpful to shape the questions I had.

Poppy - so pleased your scan was ok. FX for the next few weeks. Our results should only be a couple of weeks but also need to tie in with second Thyroid test, so not having our review until 26th Oct when all the tests will be to hand. Seems ages but we're off to Scotland at beginning of Oct so will break up the wait.

LJ- Three embies is fab! Good luck for ET tomorrow.   

Sarahessex - got everything crossed for you hun. Lots of positive vibes for your trip.   

Hi to Neema, Kuki, Isobel, JO-8, Jo-11, CD, Hellypoo, Gladys, Becky and everyone else.

Di XXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Good afternoon my lovely Ladies,

Hope*3, You made me laugh! KUKU is nunu in turkish slang.    .
Darling we are in this all together.. Sharing it all.. One hell of journey but look so many of us are getting there yes a bit slowly but surely.. We will get there.. Right back at you!!!!    

Di,how is it going?

Lj, good luck for tomorrow. Do your relaxation cd or reading.. what ever make it happen..     

Sarah, any news?

Justine, how are you feeling today?  

CD, take extra care. Hope the infection is already out of your system.

Big hello to rest of you.. 

We are good over here.. Still in Euphoria mood!. Need to find a way to use this word.. Will be my life moto!!!

Very busy. Need to get so much done before I start cooking for tonight and tomorrow. I'm having In laws for dinner. Want to prepare all so I can actually talk to them tomorrow. Nothing major just the spegetty bolognaies.. I feel it taste better following day.. So that's what I will do.. Cook it from tonight.. Oh I am gong to make apple crumble.. Lets see how that turns out.. I have to say girls I am very crap cook but I am learning every day.. But it certainly does not come to me naturally.. Can and had so many disasters before.. So it helps to cook a night before.. Jsut in case.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Isobel67

Just a very quick note...

LJ congrats on the 3 embies.  Hope the ET goes well.

CD - great to hear that the baby's moving around a lot - even if you can't feel it much. 

AFM - went for scan today & EC is Friday.  Have just had the call as they said that EC might be tomorrow morning.  I'd only just got back from London when they rang me.  If it had been tomorrow, I would just have had to pack a bag and get on the next train down.

Not sure what to expect from Create as I've been told that they can be very disorganised - though to be fair to them, they've been very prompt on each appt that I've had there.  They think there might be 2 follies that may have eggs in them.  TBH, one that fertilises will be a start!

Fingers crossed.

Love Isobel x


----------



## justineb

Thanks everyone for messages and hugs,  I can't tell you what a relief it is to be in touch with people who know what this journey is like.

Isobel, such great news you are starting. Goodluck for EC!

Di ........Can't believe your mum said that........it's a good tip to not tell anyone and avoid family gatherings!  I am bracing myself to face aunts uncles, counsins - all of whom I suspect will ask why we've not got kids yet! I will PM test results in next few days.... am worn out after bro hassle today (it went on..... and on....)

Kuki, happy you are still happy!  Spag bol definitely tastes better the next day (so do casseroles, stews and curries!)...happy cooking

Justine xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Isobel - great news - 2 follies on such alow dose would be great - proving that us older ladies dont need loads of drugs!
Good luck - i do hope everything goes to plan and everything fertilises xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Justine -  i have three brothers (one of which i dont speak to after he tried to sabotage my wedding when i said i was inviting my Dad whom he doesnt speak to) the closest one to me is 17 months younger. He has NEVER asked me about it, fertility was once mentioned in front of him and he screwed his face up, said 'eeeew, i dont want to hear about that'. He has a 12 year old from a previous realtionship, but his wife and he have been trying for 2 years, she is not allowed to talk about it either, but at age 35 I have told her to start pushing.  My other brother (5 years younger and single) takes it very seriously when mentioned, but in an embarrasssed way.
I think brothers dont want to hear about fertility with their sisters as it means thinking about  their sisters lady bits and they cant cope with that! i have very low expectations which they still fail to meet. In the end I have realised that no one is interested in my fertility except me - which is why i am on here. You ladies are more interested than my own husband, my brothers dont figure at alll!!


----------



## urbangirl

Hi all, haven't been online much because my IVF trip lasted about a week longer that anticipated so I'm desperately behin with everything.  Neema, Gladys, Popy40, JustineB & LJYorkshire- thank you so much for sending me good luck vibes for my 2nd embie, it didn't spark into life which is disappointing.  Having even one is one is great, but because it's frozen it's stressful as no falback if it doesn't survive the thaw.  
Kuki, so you're off to Reprofit? Sure you'll be in good hands there. I've been looking at the eastern european clinics for my next trip and everyone raves about Issida too (for DE) so that may be worth checking out.

Re family not understanding - I don't bother to talk to anyone about this, you're almost asking for a slap in the face.  I confided in two people, the first one said "My cousin's having a baby!" The second one said "I just had an abortion." so from then on SHtmmm!!  

Sarah Essex, shedloads of luck for your ET, hope they find their way and stick   
LJY, I hope all 3 fertilised, so great to have 3 to start off with anyway.   

I saw one of you post about going to Serum or Dogus for tandem (sorry, can't find the blinkin post now)- does Serum really do tandem? That's interesting.
Got to do a few more hours research to choose my next clinic, cheap and brilliant is what I'm looking for, the former whittles it down to Eastern Europe, now just have to focus on the briliant part...


----------



## hopehopehope

Urbangirl - Serum dont really do a tandem, its more of a 'back up ' donor programme. So they stimm you and if it doesnt work you get eggs from whomever they are cycling. I assume you cant ask for any specifics other than skin colour as a match, but if this is not an issue then it may be an option and is cheaper than dEIVf. (you prob wont get enough back up egggs to have frosties either)


----------



## neema

LJ - Yay 3 out 3 is great   and all the best for ET      

Sarah - Goodluck for ET      

Justine - The ones closest to us have the ability to hurt us more than anyone else - Ironic isn't it?. Surround yourself with people who are positive and who add value to your life....ignore all the rest   FF has been a blessing to me too....thanks lovely ladies  

Poppy - Glad that the scan went well and that the baby is ok......not long to go now  . My luteal phase has been rather interesting (between 10 and 16 days) so i never know when AF is due when OTD is, so far out of the 4 cycles i have basted i have tested on the day i spotted 2 have been positive albeit faint and AF followed and 2 have been negative...i am on cycle no 5 and 12dpo and i have not had any spotting yet.....i am not hopeful as i don't feel any different to normal  

Isobel - Goodluck for tomorrow    

Urbangirl -   hope you will get more follies next time to have a few to put back in

Di - Hi hun, how are you doing?

Hi to everyone elsexx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi ladies - thanks for all your lovely posts. Got 3 embies back on board the mother-ship. One is particularly sticky and didn't want to come out of the catheter! 2 are 5 cell and 1 is a 2 cell which I'm told is fine for day 2. Quality good too... Now it's wait and see for 11 days..have blood test on Mon 26th..not too long away!

Sarah hope your embies are snuggled back safely too!

LJ x


----------



## Gladys07

LJ - Congrats on being PUPO/

Justine - I found a shocking reply worked best .. " We  aren't  ready for kids yet, when we start slowimg down on the S & M and swinging scene maybe we will think about it"  and walk off 

Love to you all

Dx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Isobel, good luck with EC sending your     and    .
Congrats to Neema, Sarah and LJ on being PUPO.


----------



## Kuki2010

Gladys,
Loved your shocking reply! How are you?

PUPO ladies,lots and lots of luck..Lets hope more pregnancies please...  

I had my nails done. Feel so much better.But it was a race for life this morning. Wanted to clean all my windows and doors with bleach.. And dust all the flat before I go for my app at 3. And did it all and manage to have a shower.. God I feel like a wonder woman..

Put sister and Lara in bed for afternoon naps before I went. Now they are asleep and I am enjoying you ladies..

Once they get up I need to tidy up and complete the dinner. Want to do a lovely salad to go with our speg bol.. I made my apple pie too.. Goodness I am almost domesticated..

I have a mountain of paper work on the carpet waiting for me to file but can not be done till my girls wake up.. 

Hope you all had a good day.

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Isobel67

Quick update....

Spoke to clinic last night as OPK was positive.  Said we had to go in for EC today, so only 12 hours after doing trigger.

When we went in today, they said really it wasn't an ideal cycle, as really follies could have benefited from a couple of extra days.  Were we OK to go ahead?  What were we supposed to do....

Went ahead - got no eggs.  CD - you were right we should have postponed.

I'm so upset.    

Isobel x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Aww Isobel, I'm so sorry love       . We're not to know, all we can do is go with our gut instincts at the time of a decision.  They really should've known not to give you trigger shot yesterday and maybe wait and do shot today.  Create do a procedure whereby if follicle not quite ready they can still collect it and then mature it on for a bit longer, how come they didn't offer you that opton.

I'm really gutted for you and DH.  Book follow up.  Do you think you'll try again with them? You can go again quite soon as not as aggressive as full IVF.

Take care


----------



## dyellowcar

Isobel - so sorry for you. What a nightmare having no eggs after all this, my heart goes out to you. Look after yourself and find some answers at your reveiw.

LJ - congrats lady on being PUPO with 3 lovely embies. Obviously one of them like to stick, so good news, hope it sticks to you too. XX

Neema - it's agony isn't it? The ever changing cycle from month to month. I thought I was regular 26 day cycle then last month completely out of routine! It's hard to plan BMS or basting in your case.

Justine - don't worry send results as and whan you can. I'm not being tested til 26th so will have nothing to compare it to til after that.

Kuki - you are funny with your spag bol. I think I'm much more domesticated than I used to be, certainly a better cook now. I love the way your nails came first over the the house, but you got it all done anyway. It's great what we can do when we're on a time limit. LOL

Sarah - hope your trip is going well.

Hi to urbangirl, CD, Becky, sandra and all lovely ladies.

Di XXX


----------



## LJyorkshire

Oh Isobel that's shocking honey. So sorry  
Feel awful now for rambling on about my trouble-free EC.
Is it worth some BMS in case an egg matures or is it too late for that with them rupturing the follies? 
You must be devastated ..sounds like some serious questions need to be asked in follow-up (surely your E2 level should have indicated when to collect?). Hope if you feel up to trying again you can do so quickly.
LJ x


----------



## hopehopehope

Oh Isobel - are you ever going to get there -the answer is YES YOU ARE.  THis is hugely unfair, that this should happen again, for the third time , or is it the fourth? BUT they will watch you more closely next month. I still dont understand why you had the trigger yesterday TBH?? Are they charging you for it?? BIg hugs honey. TRY and bounce back. xxxx


----------



## justineb

Isobel    
So sorry, I am cross with Create for you, i really thought you ought to refuse to pay or demand a refund if you've paid already and ask for any replacement meds. They are meant to be the experts and meant to advising you on best solution. I hope you give them hell!!!
I am not surprised you are upset, we are all upset for you!
XXXXXXX


----------



## justineb

Gladys, might try that one!! And take the camera to catch the expressions on the faces afterwards.........they would probably think it was true as my family tend to see me as the naughty one!

Kuki, sounds like you have so much energy!

Hopex3, maybe I expect too much....one of yours sounds worse than mine!

Hopex3 and UG -I spoke to Penny at Serum this week , she said they would consider doing a tandem cycle, but I would have to pay 5000 Euro for DE cycle and 3000 for OE (+meds), so Dogus is much cheaper option.

Neema, yup true about the ones we love...

Di - will PM soon

LJ- congrats on being PUPO

Sarah - goodluck! Hoping it went well today

Justine xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Isabel,
   
Like Justine says we are very cross with Create. Find out what went wrong. And get stronger.
Going to happen. You will get that BFP!    
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Gladys07

Isobel, I am so sorry you had to go through that xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh Isobel  oh I am so sorry to hear your awful news  hope they will give you some answers.

Hi ladies  could anyone let me know if I am right or wrong as I just realise when I had my follow up due to none are fertilise and they say cos my DP sperm was poor due to could be too frozen as it been in the freezer for 2 year etc  why did they not tell us before the EC  or it is depending how long it been out from the freezer and how long for it to get warm before EC etc as they have have know it wouldn't work etc before I had EC 

Thank you

Becky7 xx


----------



## neema

Isobel -   i am so sorry....i think you ought to get (demand) a refund (partial atleast) as they misjudged your ovulation


----------



## Daisychain1985

Isobel    , so sorry , I hope you can get a refund to finance your next tx,


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

LJ - fab news! Congrats on being PUPO and sending you lots of sticky vibes     Lots of luck for OTD xx

Isobel - I can't believe this has happened to you again you poor thing   I'm with the others, def push to find out why they did EC so soon after trigger, its usually 36 hours and you def should ask for your money back or a free cycle, its just not on - its their job to be monitoring you properly  

Becky - I can't believe they've told you that after the event  - what bl88dy use is that and as you say why would you bother forking out all that money for a cycle and going through EC if they thought the sperm was too old to fertilise. There must be a MF section on FF where you could ask for opinions on people who have sperm frozen for this purpose. There's also a legal section on here which may be worth posting on as again I think you have a good case to get your money back or a new free cycle 

Justine - so sorry to hear your brother has been so god damn insensitive  . He obviously just hasn't got a clue especially as he's had his kids so easily but you would have thought he would be more considerate knowing what you have been through and are still going through  If you fancy meeting up for coffee any time & having a good rant - pls PM me  xx

Neema - still keeping everything crossed for you x   The school mums have known for a while I'm preg as I look about 36 weeks already so no hiding it  Still haven't told some friends I haven't seen for a while so really must get around to doing it.

Hope*3 - hope you're ok honey

Sarah - are you PUPO?? Really hope all went really smoothly in Athens    

Di - good luck with your next lot of tests . What dose of thyroxine have they got you on? A nice hol sounds like a good plan to make the time go quicker 

Urbangirl - I'm with you on not telling people except on here of course . Its a pain in the   when people want constant updates espec if its not good news or keep checking out your stomach to see if you look preg 

CD - how are you feeling honey? Hope you're taking a bit easier and letting your brother do all the DIY 

Kuki - I could do with you coming over here & doing some cooking & sorting out   Hope the in-laws appreciated your fab cooking 

Sandra - hope the follow up goes really well. DHEA may well be worth a go for you & I also did asprin on my last cycle.

Gladys - how are you doing? Are you getting any more sleep these days?

Has anyone heard from Lindz? I'm sure I read on the Serum thread that she was cycling again but haven't seen any updates on there recently. Lindz - if you're reading - good luck & let us know how you're getting on  

Hello & love to everyone  - have a lovely weekend. Have rather a lot of stuff to sort out in the house  xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Justine, thanks for all your good wishes, you are so kind , your brother is so insensitive I hope you punch him hard when you next see him, he should be there for you  , hope he grows up and helps you with your mum's party arrangements  

LJ, congrats on being PUPO, loads and loads of sticky     to your precious trio , you are indeed blessed  

Poppy hi hon  , thanks for good wishes hope you are all sleeping well now and you and baby are doing great  , Lindz is ok, alive and well 

Di hi my friend, so sorry your family has been far from supportive, people just don't get what we go through, thank goodness for FF, thanks for good luck wishes  

Hi Lindz my friend  , thanks for your support, your turn soon  

Kuki, thanks hon , for good wishes,  , hope the dinner went well  

Hope   to your brother's, men  , hope you have talked your DH round  

Urban girl sorry you lost one but     to the embie that will be your baby  , sorry your friends have been no support, some people eh, thanks for good luck wishes  

Neema     to you hope you are ok  

Becky hope you get the answers re sperm  

Gladys lol love that reply 

Sandra good luck with your FU    


Hi ladies thank you so much for all your good wishes and luck, I am very PUPO, I have 4 perfect little ones on board, everything went brilliantly the best cycle I have ever done, perfect from getting to Serum to ET to travel back, absolutely text book perfection, I am going to stay in bes all day today to give them maximum chance, so happy, looking forward to the first week of being pupo, not so the 2nd when crazy thoughts make me go demented


----------



## carnivaldiva

It makes me so mad that these clinics can make such stuipid mistakes.  We're private customers, paying a fortune and they are supposed to be the experts.

Becky, they should've known morning of EC if sperm was too frozen.  If that's the case they should of cancelled the cycle.

Isobel, I'm still mad about Create for you.  

Becky & Isobel


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Like CD says.. They made a huge mistake. You should have paid them. It is just unbeliavable. 

Sarah,
4 darlings back into you.. Wonderful. Enjoy being PUPO..

Isobel,
   Thinking of you.

Poppy,
Thank you hun. It all went well. Was really good. DH said it was one of my best.

Justine,
I am still in Euphoric state. With lots of energy and huge will to get things done. Like I used to be going back to before we found out we will have to have IVF to have kids. Most peculiar. I honestly put it down to steriods. The other thing I did with this cycle was taking B6-B12 and 1200 folic. So not sure if the latter did the trick. Probably will never know.. 

Linz,
If you are cycling.. Sending you billions of   .

Love and lots of luck to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Just a quickie - Sarah wow 4 on board!!! I really really really hope this is the one for you hunny                                                   


When is test day? Try to avoid the evil pee sticks for as long as poss! xxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Wow Sarahessex - fantastic news on your 4! We could have 7 kids between us by the summer  
Hope the 2ww goes smoothly Hun
LJ x


----------



## pottsy67

hi all, new to site

had ivf in 2009 when almost 42, got BFP then M/C at 6 weeks.  Had frostie cycle and nothing......we have finally saved up to have another try.  Had AMH test done today, don't know how long result will take.  Then we will either try a tandem cycle or if no chance with my eggs then try DE route.  Finding a clinic is difficult, we are looking at Spain at the moment, any advice on tandem cycle would be appreciated


----------



## Daisychain1985

Good morning ladies, still over the moon, no crazy thoughts yet  

CD, thanks hon for your message, I hope I am as lucky as you  

Kuki thanks hon  , glad your feeling positive,  

Kizzy aw thanks hon  , test day is thurs 29th but might delay until after work friday on the 30th, god no I am chicken , never test early, just can't do it , no   for me , how's Mollie doing, saw your pics couple of weeks ago, how cute is she  

LJ, hi cycle buddy, thanks hon  , 7 kids, now that's a lot of babies between us  , hope you are still enjoying the feeling, no   yet I hope  

Hi pottsy and welcome, your amh should only take 3 days, good luck with future treatments  

Hi ladies, still in bed but going to my parents later, my niece and nephew are staying with them tonight, hope you all have a good Saturday 

love Sarah XXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
Please stay positive.

Pottsy,
Read up Cyprus thread. Dogus do Tandem.

Kizzy,
Mollie is even more gorgeous.. Big kiss to her from us.. 

Lj, 
You made me laugh.. Would have been great no.. 7 kids.. One big family at all once.. I would not mind.. Will drive me mad but does not matter.. 

Isabel,
  

We went to see The inbenweeners Movie last night. It was brilliant.. Loved it.. Go and see it if you are into them..

Today I am going to get my hair done.. Looking forward to freshen up.. Did my eyebrows and nails last week. So my beauty treatments will be complete. Will do my feet tomorrow. Will start my new week as gorgeous 41 young lady.. 

Still in my Euporic State and loving it..

And send my First Virtual Visit Form to Reprofit. So excited.. This will be our last treatment and I know it..

Love to you all..

Hope you are having a great weekend..

Kukixx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Kiki - great you are full of PMA..I feel the same and unnaturally so..thinking it's prednisilone? Are you off yours now?

Just heard today that a friend who miscarried last year with her first child has just reached the 14 week mark. She has conceived naturally (as far as I know!) at the age of 41. Bad news is she has been off sick for 6 weeks with extreme nausea to extent she cannot even get out of bed..Eek!

Got to give us hope though ladies!

LJ x


----------



## kizzymouse

Sarah and Kuki - aww thanks, Mollie is doing just fine, 7 months old exactly tomorrow


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kizzy, can't believe Molly is 7 months old already.  She's adorable. X


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks hunny.    In weeks she is 30 +1 but I am now going in calender months - she was born 19th of Feb so 7 months old tomorrow! ( it gets confusing lol )   


I can't believe you are almost 22 weeks pregnant - it all goes so fast when you get a bfp


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Kizzie - I remember reading about Molly bring born the first week I joined the thread. It gave me so much hope just after my devastating AMH news so thank you for keeping us all posted  

LJ x


----------



## urbangirl

Hopehopehope, thanks for answering my qu re the tandem at Serum, so I guess that means it's one or the other, they wouldn't give you some DE's to supplement your OEs if, say, you only managed to come up with one of your own?  Thats a shame becos Serum sound like a good clinic to try out so if I did a tandem I'd have been interested in doing it there. Am flying out there soon anyway, well soon as the prices come down...

Sarah,     for the 2ww.

Becky, what on earth did they mean- the sperm didn't fertilise because it had been in the freezer for 2 years, or because they didn't givethem selves enough time to prepare it properly for the EC?  Surely can't be the former? I thought you could use it after 20 years, I don't remember a time limit on the HFEA form, though there was an option to tick 10 years.

Finding a decent clinic with great consultants and a great lab etc etc is so   hard!  We lose so much precious time when half the time they seem to be experimenting. How can they get the crucial stuff wrong so often?!!


----------



## kizzymouse

LJ - aww I'm glad Mollie and I have inspired you - it really is all worth it in the end I promise you


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Wishing you all a great week. It is beautiful sunny in here.. But cold though.. 

I have chesty cold. Feel crap..Feeling happy about that.. Meaning my immunes are down..

Went to ikea yesterday. Did buy lots of things.. Today waiting for my delivery.. Got a new matris.. And new set of sheets.. I am so looking forward to set it all up..

Love. 
Kukix


----------



## hopehopehope

Uban girl - srum will do a back up donor if you are having OE, but i dont think they will put a mix of embies back. Dont quote me on this - call them!


----------



## habuiah

Hi ladies  its been awhile since i popped in, Ive taken a bit of a back seat lately, gathering my thoughts as to which move to make next, me and the hubby thinks after some long talks and much deliberating, have decided we are going for DE on our next try as soon as we can get the funds together hopefully next year, seems a lifetime away at the moment but got to try and get on with things and stay positive.

I do have a bit of a problem just now and was hoping you wonderful ladies could help! after my unsuccessful TX in July when i bled on day of otd and day after was all, i haven't had a period for over 60 days now, what gets me is that i have been ovulating, so presumed AF would turn up afterwards but nothing, have anybody ever experienced anything similar i am getting bit worried things aren't getting back to normal.

I hope everyone is well kind regards to you all. x


----------



## HMB

Hi ladies!

I have a question about tandem. When you do a mix, does the clinic/doctor tell you which embryo, donor or yours,  is the one that goes on for a pregnancy? We were discussing this in the chatroom yesterday. Thanks!

Sorry for barging in. I haven't joined your thread before as I am not pregnant (yet, crossing fingers). I am indeed using my own eggs for OI at the moment. This is my second go. I had 4 follies of good size on the CD 10 scan.  

Cheers


----------



## SandraG

Hi ladies
Thanks for help regarding questions to ask at FU.  To be honest although my consultant is lovely i didnt really find the FU of much help.  She was quite negative about my FSH levels and about the eggs being graded at 3.  I thought that the fact we had a high FSH and still managed two eggs both of which fertilized and their grade was 3 was a bloody good result.  I really wanted to talk to her about improving the inplantation stage.  However she has agreed to do another cycle in November (im sure she is when we are paying £4800)  sorry thats a bit tongue in cheek.  Any how i have asked my GP to carry out alot of other tests on the NHS regarding some immune issues and clotting issues and i have an appt with her in two weeks to address this and the consultant has agreed to give me blood thinning injections and apirin next treatment but not steriods.  Anyway thanks again for the advice and i will continue to lurk in the background until my next treatment.
Good luck to you all and much love as always
sandra xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sandra,
I can only say what my doc says; I am one of these ladies with plenty mega great eggs. We creat incrediable great embies.. All A rate. But ended up with noghting. Cos of my age doc says 80% of my eggs will be cromosomly abnormal. Left overs. This is a big problem. Toping up with my body is doing the normal thing of no I am too old to get pregnant so lets not let any implantation. Top it up with some immune issues.. And our DQ Alpha matching 25% exact same and the rest is simmiliar.. Although I am very very fertile. I cannot get pregnant. I did get pregnant 5 times in my life.. I think we do not realise it that age is a real big factor. Using DE we can eliminate old egg issue. But we are still with left with implantaion issues..Age again is a big factor there too. 
Embryologist say an embryo can look top grade but still have so many issues with it.. We will not know till we do PGD.. I am prepare to do it but they say it is not worth it.. We are better off keep on trying till we get to the Embryo.

HMB,
Nobody will know this. You will have to do DNA test once the baby come to world. There is no way knowing.
Why not steriods? I would push this unless you have another condition that Dr thinks it would not help. I hav eused steriods first time in my last FET in August. And I have to say it made a huge difference in my life. The darkness dispeared. I am feeling and looking very young.. Gone back to my normal self before all this jouney started in 6 years ago. Yes my FET did not work but I never ever got pregnant with FET in the past. And I had an awful stress with family.. I am going to try a last fresh cycle in November with full immune drugs. Steriods defo.. And this time I will start at least 10 days ealier than last time.. Affects does not start till than for me..

Habuiah,
It happened to me once. I did not have AF for 9 weeks. And it just turned up.. Think your body is trying to adjust. We really put them through hell with all the drugs..For me AF dispears after FETs.. Not fresh cycles.. Not sure why.. Might do with Oesteregan tablets? 

Urban girl and hope*3,
Dogus defo transfer OE and ED together. 


I have started talking to Reprofit.. I am so very excited..

Love.
Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Kuki2010, thanks so much for your reply. I was very curious about this and now many more on FF are too,  . So I thought I would ask. That makes sense. 

Anyway, I am in 2ww after a successful response to stimms for OI (4 good sized follies, yippee!), so I still am focusing on this working until next week. I tested most everything in the spring: my tubes are patent, mucus is fine, hormones are all normal (FSH 8.2, Oestrodial 72 for example) except AMH which is low at 1.02 ng/ml & 7.28 pmol/ml. My antral scan showed 7 follies. If this cycle of stimms/Oi doesn't work, I think my Doc wants me to do IVF. I will cross that bridge if I get to it. I am in Paris. My DP is against donor egg, so that limits my options. 

Take care all


----------



## BECKY7

Hi kuki  I am having exactly what your having  steroid on day 1 of my cycle after I finish 21 day of pills  but the only different I am having is half gonal f and half menapur  and will start my pill around 1st nov  so look like we both will start around the same time and from what I have worked out the dates etc my OTD will be either 24th 25th 26th of dec  so that got to be extra luck eh lol
Hope you all lovely ladies are well
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Good luck with 2WW. I hate it with passion..Just stay positive.. TRY!    

Becky,
If all goes well my OTD will be around 20th. But I need to be on the pill this time around. Reprofit uses pill apperantly. My body might react differently. It used to shorten my period cycle. Might do the same thing again. So will get AF in 28th days insteady of my usual 32. If that happens. My OTD will be 4 days earlier.. I might ending up having a scan just before Xmas! Will be the best Xmas presie every!!!      

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## Gladys07

LADIES, something to make you laugh.  Last night I had a corker of a headache so thought I would stop at chemist on the way home to buy the kool and soothe patches, whilst getting back in to the car I looked down at my swollen feet to headbut the corner of the car door.     

Today I am wearing a patch as headache is still there, all day people have been looking at me funny and then gay guy on the team just said  "Why are you wearing a panty liner on your head!"    and then others joined in and they said they also thought that is what is was.!!!


----------



## mooo

Hello ladies

Just been through a 2ww ending in BNF from FET.  

I'm 41 and now wondering whether to have another fresh cycle - I've been incredibly blessed and have  twins from ICSI then another from FET. I know that is amazing but I always wanted a big family, so thinking is it worth the heartbreak of trying with maybe no outcomes as at 37 I only had 4 embies, so maybe even less this time. Guess I just expected that after 2 BFP this one would be another, but as we know it doesn't work like that. 

My story is all MF, low numbers of swimmers, so a natural is almost impossible.  

I'm sure some of you will expect that I should be so grateful with what we already have, and yes, I am, but if I have the chance for more, it seems that the hope can still be there. But DH is not convinced . 

Anyone else had any similar feelings?

mooo
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Moo,
We all had similiar feelings. If I had 3-4 kids would I try for some more. No.. If it was naturally yes.. But fighting through IVF. No.. but if you can and obviously you want to. Just go for it. Now at 41 you still can.. But it will take more treatments and more heartache.. Eggs are not as good. But if you are using Donor. You don't have this as issue..Lots and lots of luck. 
Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Gladys,
You did make me laugh. How are you feeling now?
Kukixx


----------



## Gladys07

Hello ladies just a quickie as just got in to work, so sorry it is  a me post.

Had my scan this morning, 16 + 2 and first consultant appt.  I had to share what we are having as hoping to keep it a secret from friends and family, we are having a baby boy.  I am just so happy that everything was okay after last time and am walking on cloud nine that we have a healthy baby.  The consultant was fantastic and am very happy with her.

Big kiss and love to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Moo, I agree with Kuki. If you can and want to, go for it, but the older you are the more attempts might be necessary.  I have 4 embies on ice, but Dogus only store them for 2 years, so after baby is here I'll only have a year to make up my mind.  If money was no object for me, then more than like yes.  I've just forked out for a new conservatory and things will be a bit tight financialy next year.

Gladys, look after yourself. My driving has become quite eratic.


----------



## Gladys07

CD: 

Moo -Sorry for your BFN,  If you want to,  give it a go, but know when to stop and don't let in come between you and DH and family.  Good luck hon xx

Kuki and Becky- I hope you have written your letter to Santa 

HMB - Good luck on 2ww xx

Kizzymouse- Helloxx

Popy - How are you feeling?

Sarah Essex -   
LJ, Urban,Potsy, Isabel, Justine and anyone else BIG HELLO and LOVE

AFM : Ladies I know I am crap at posting and I am sorry, I feel I am constantly chasing my tail and trying to keep up at work.  I do follow you all on my iphone though. I have only started to feel normal again this week, but have still not slept a full night and last 4 weeks have been tearful everyday, I think hormones are making me miss my mum.  Anyway I think I have turned a corner.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Gladys, I miss my mum all the time.  Whens she flew off in Feb I cried like a baby at the airport, I must of looked a sight.  Glad to report that 2 weeks this Saturday she will be with me until June 2012.

Gladys get a ticker put up.


----------



## BECKY7

Oh glady07  that fanastic news to hear your having a heathly baby boy  So so happy for you

Moo  I would have another if you wanted but I am sure you know when to stop eh

Good idea glady07  I should write to a lovely Santa for my beautiful Xmas presents eh

Got mild damp headache  as been having that every morning aghhhhh

Becky7 xx


----------



## Gladys07

CD - I have created one how do I get it to appear?

DX


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Sarah – Congrats on being PUPO, can’t believe I missed it! And 4 lovely embies on board! I  love the thought of you and LJ with 7 between you!    

Moo – I think it is perfectly natural to want more children especially after carrying a LO/s and experiencing all the feelings. My BF is already considering going back for her frosties, she had twins in March. And there are others of us on here who already have a DS or DD.

Habiauh – great to see you again. The  body goes through so much when cycling it just takes a while for things to return to normal. Have you had your review? You could contact clinic and ask to go on the pill to regulate your cycle again. I’m not sure if they do this but worth asking.

Gladys – bless you with a bump on your head and a bump in your tummy, bet you looked a sight! How lovely, a little boy! Bet you’re really excited. 

Poppy – how are things with you?

LJ- is your 2ww going swiftly? Are you keeping away from the pee sticks?

Justine- thanks for PM, have PMed you back.

Hi to Kuki, Becky, Hopex3, Neema, CD, Sandra and everyone else.

AFM – got my Chicago tests on Monday and then off to Scotland for a total relaxing break away from everything. Can’t wait and will make the wait for results go faster.
Has anyone else been on Thyroxine 50mg? My cons said to go on it for 6 weeks but I think it’s making me put weight on and feel tired on it too.

Di XXX


----------



## BECKY7

Hi dyellowcar  I am taking 75mg of lev and some day I feel so alive and some day I am so tired but I did lose few pound over it as without it I put on so much  as I got under active thyroids 

Becky7 xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Oh Glad - fab news and fab ticker! You will be eyeing ip those whittle blue booties now!

5 more sleeps on this 2ww. Have felt shocking today, spaced out, tired and shaky. But as I had only 2.5 hours sleep last night I think that's to be expected. Hope I get some sleep tonight as have day in London tomorrow. Got my feet up now ..am addicted to Smoked Haddock Chowder for my protein fix!

LJ x


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Have been reading but haven't had much time to post - DS is poorly with a nasty bout of tonsilitis bless him. He was on his first bowl of ice cream by 6am today!

LJ - you poor thing you must be shattered - are the steroids keeping you up? You do get some fairly bizarre dreams on all those drugs too 

Sarah - how are you feeling? Wow 4 embies, wouldn't that be amazing if you ended up with quads & LJ triplets?   

Di - good luck with your chicago tests . Your Scotland trip sounds fab - have a lovely time. The thyroxine should be making you feel better (more energy & losing weight) not worse - how long have you been taking it? 

Becky - hope you feel better soon 

Gladys - had to laugh at your headache patch  Have been trying to get DS to try one today but he's not having any of it  Sounds like you're manic you poor thing  Try and get as much rest as you can as sleep gets more difficult and uncomfortable the further along you get. Fab news on your  !! I have been buying some cute things already 

CD - how are you feeling? Yay fab news your Mum will be with you very soon! 

Moo - its always worth doing a fresh cycle if you feel like your family isn't complete, after all if we could all get preg naturally we wouldn't give it a second thought about trying again. I got my BFP a few months before I turned 41 after a fresh cycle and a BFN from a FET and I don't usually have many embies so I would say go for it   

Kuki - how are you feeling honey - are you still feeling lousy from your virus? 

HMB - hello & lots of luck for the 2ww & OTD  

Hab - welcome back as the others have said sometimes the pill can kick start your cycle again or you could always have a scan and see what's going on? Presume you've done some HPTs just in case?  

Sandra - sorry your follow up wasn't very helpful . A lot of drs are convinced its just a numbers game and others will look into the immunes side of things. My cons doesn't believe in immunes but I did manage to persuade her that I needed all my level 1 tests done. Did you ask about DHEA? - my cons who is pretty conservative recommended it for me as she's had good results with her older ladies & those with high FSH. Can't remember what your FSH is - mine was 16 a few months before I got my BFP so it definitely doesn't mean you can't get preg if its high  It may be worth looking at the Serum (Greece) boards or contacting Penny for her opinion/advice. There are a few ladies doing IVF with their own eggs out there and have had really good results & you can have a little holiday in Greece at the same time 

Hello to everyone else   - Kizzy - gorgeous pics of Mollie - can't believe she's 7 months already 

AFM - all was fine with scan this week. Had my bump measured by MW today and I'm measuring 30 weeks already but she reckons there's a lot of fluid in there and I know that baby was about 2 weeks ahead size-wise when they last checked his growth at scan. Will need a mobility scooter to get around at this rate  Had eventful night last night, poor DS not well at all and then there was some sort of accident 2 doors down where it looks like someone almost managed to drive off the bend and through the railings above an old railway bridge. No chance of getting any sleep with a load of police cars, dogs and fire engines with flashing lights & big floodlights outside. No idea how I didn't hear the accident although I did fall alseep on the sofa for a bit watching the tv! Anyway def early night for me tonight.

Take care everyone & keeping everything crossed for the PUPO ladies     xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Poppy  my friend , so so pleased your scan showed all ok, hope your ds gets better soon and you all sleep like logs tonight, I am going crazy already  
went to the park yesterday, went on the swings and stuff, remember you said you went on a rollercoaster, hope it's done the job  , no signs whatsoever, nowt arghh  

Di hi hon, hope your tests are good and your break does you the world of good  

Lindz, congrats on starting, all the very best for this one           

LJ, hi buddy, hope you feel better soon, I have lost the plot, how comes you are testing in 5 days, not going to do it until next fri eve, cant handle doing it and then driving to work, would prob crash , keep the pma up         

CD, bet you can't wait for your mum to get here, you are so close to getting over your milestone, thinking of you                      +   

Gladys whoohoo congratulations a boy how lovely   

Moo sorry for your loss, all the best for the future


----------



## LJyorkshire

Sarah - clinic want me in for blood test 13 days post EC. So I'm not on Clexane etc for longer than necessary if a BFN. A friend I cycled with had EC same day same clinc and doesn't get her pee-test til 1st Oct (mine is 26th Sept!). Not complaining though as sooner the better. Not sure it would show on a pee-stick that day or not..borderline I would think. How's your 2ww doing?

Poppy glad to hear bump is blooming and hope DS feels better soon

LJ x


----------



## SandraG

Hello ladies

Kuki -thanks very much for the information, hope you are well

Gladys - eeeekkkk a boy thats just fab news

Poppy - Thanks for info.  I did ask about DHEA but she didnt want to discuss it as she stated theres no research to say it helps!!!!!  Is there a test i can ask my GP to do to see if i need it?

Also does anyone know when i should start acupuncture, my next ivf will be in November and how long do i have it for??

Hello to everyone else xxxxx

Sandra


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,
What a beautiful morning!
Poppy,
So glad little darling doing well. I am okay.. Just my chest feeling a bit painful when I cough.. Got some meds..

LJ,
It will be in blood for sure. I took mine on day 8 of day 5 transfer. And having 0 meant no pregnancy. It should have been some in there. 

Sarah,
4 more sleeps.. Has it gone quick?

Becky,
What is Lev? Am I being thick? I missed something for sure.

Sandra,
Start asap. Same as vits etc.. When you are getting ready for natural or IVF the time line is always 3-4 months. I would like to have some too. But not sure where to go yet.. Will look into it.. I did do it for 2 months and got pregnant in that cycle.. I think it helped me to relax a bit more.

I have my list of meds I will be using.. I was going to buy it in Istanbul and a friend of mine was going to bring.. But now I have changed my mind. I will get it in UK some how. Maybe Asda.. 

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Morning kuki  lev is levothyroxine  as got underactvice thyroids which stop me from staying and gettIng pregnant so I had to take it for life other I will put on weight  feel really tired  itching skin  can't go to toilet etc  I only start taking before my 4th ICSI  
Yes lovely morning too and will do the garden after dog walking
Do you work
How everyone doing
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
No I don't at the mo. Given it all up for my precious DD. So so glad I did it.. Going to be hard to get back into it but I will try very hard and do it once I stop all the treatments etc.. 
I am free till DD comes out fo her nursery at 12.45. Looking into Gonal F prices. Got to get 4 boxes of it..
Kukixx


----------



## mooo

Hi all

Poppy, all looks amazingly good for you - and thanks for your kind words.

Just tentatively put us on the list for a fresh cycle in Dec / Jan but might all fall apart as we can't see consultant til 1st November for debrief and he may say not worth trying and be glad with what we've got. DH has agreed that whatever cons says is what we should go with, so there's me getting my hopes up and maybe gearing up only for Cons to maybe recommend we don't have another cycle. This is the compromise DH and I reached  for him to even consider another go. 

Kuki I've just dropped to 2 days / week working , I work at home self-emp so it's my choice, and means I can spend more time with DD. She's not yet 2 and I'm just holding onto her last remaining babyhood (although she so wants to be at school with her big (4 year old twin) sisters - just started so I'm probably delayed reaction to that as well, couldn't think of it at the time as was in the throes of FET on their first day.) So I'm with you on that, the idea that this may be the last time I have any babyhood to spend time on.

Sandra - I had acc for the FET BFP and the last FET BFN, I loved it, not painful, and found it v peacful Therapist was very calm so I think that rubbed off on me too.

Trying to work today, but so hard concentrating, just want to talk and talk things through with the clinic.... they never seem to have time. Thought it may be different as a private patient, but seems to make no odds, guess that's good in a way as NHS funded get equal treatment.

mooo
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Moo,
Yes hold on to that.. I am with DD. This year I want to end of all the treatments. I want to use 2012 for/with my DD till she starts school in Sep. It will be just 3 of us time.. If I can resist the temptation to have more treatments.. or get over my desperation of having more kids.. And in next year stil no baby I have to get a major teeth work on me.. That wll be a huge job.. And a scary one.. Got to get done in summer.. And sept DD starts school I go and search for my first job back.. Of course if another miracle come my way in December 11 well plans will change all together.. 
Love to work from home.. I could do some but it is a commintment I could not do till now.. Always away one way or another for my treatments in every 2-3 months didnot/does not help.. It might all change in the future.. Lets wait and see..
Come on you.. Get on with your work.. I know how hard can be working from home or working full stop when you have a head full of with tx issues.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## habuiah

HI thanks so much ladies for your help and understanding, still haven't had AF, funny that, she always shows up when you don't really want  it to eh! this never happenend last time, hubby is throwing me a wobbly on the DE route again just when i thought we were all decided he goes and throws a spanner in the works he says its not sitting right with him (men) ARRRRRGH ! my heads all over the place am just so fed up, sorry for the rant.

I hope you are keeping well Gladys a wee boy! thats great.
I need to catch up with u all will have a good read at where you are all at, and attempt some personals sorry ladies am just rubbish at this, i do think of u all though. x


----------



## jo8

Hi ladies

Had a great hols but got back to find out my dad had been rushed into hospital with pneumonia so been all over the place - hence no chance to be on here. He's out of hospital now but recovery will be slow as he has other complications (long term cancer)

Anyway tried to catch up on all the news

Lj - blimey you were still stimming when I went on hols and now only a few days till OTD     
Sarah - sounds like you had a great experience at Serum - a friend went there and also had a great experience on et & got her BFP so hopefully its a good omen for you     

Poppy - great news about the scan - and measuring big as well - are you 'blossoming'

Gladys - lovely news about the scan - bet you are so relieved

Hab - sorry your AF has gone AWOL - have you thought about going to get a scan to find out what is happening or getting blood test at docs? When I had my mega long one (45 days) I had been scanned at around day 26 and I was just about to ovulate so at least I knew a bit more about what was happening inside iykwim. Re the DE thing try if you want to do UK for tracing then try to persuade DH to go on waiting list while he makes his mind up otherwise you'll kick yourselves with the time you have wasted later on - obviously not a problem if you're planning to go overseas.

Sandra - I've been told the sooner you can start the acupuncture the better as it helps to relax you and balance out your hormones

Isobel - hope you're ok hun  

Angel - what did you decide to do treatment wise?

Kuki - so sorry to hear it didn't work out but sounds like you have a plan  

CD - seems like the weeks are going by for you really quickly - bet you don't feel like that though - how many days till your mum arrives?

Di - hope the tests go ok - its quite a few vials isn't it - how long till you get the results? Enjoy Scotland - whereabouts are you going?

Hi to Neema, HHH, Urban girl, Moo, Becky, PMC

Quick question has anyone arranged to have a hidden c test but not having treatment at Serum - can you just email them or do  you have to have phone consultation beforehand? Thinking I should leave no stone unturned or no test not done  

Afm - we've been matched again this week - sounds an even closer match than last time so can't remember who wrote the lovely message when my last cycle got cancelled about my baby finding me, which really touched me, but so hoping its right  . Still waiting to hear if I need another scan so won't get too excited until I start the injections  

Jo 8 x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Jo..you can send your sample direct to the hidden C clinic (Locus?) without a consultation. If yiu get a positive then you can pay Serum 100 euros to write yiu a prescription which they'll fax to UK to Ali,s chemist who will post to you. Drugs cost £30-40

Good luck..time has flown hasn't it..hooe you had a good break

LJ x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Sandra, have you thought about going to another clinic to see what they think about improving impantation.  On this last cycle I took baby asperin and I'm still taking it.  don't know if it helped.  Sounds like you're a bit unsure of your current clinic.  Sending you      for next cycle.

LJ lots of     for test date and I hope you get some rest soon.  Also      to HMB & Sarah on 2ww and for your tests.

Di, hope you're enjoying your hol.

Becky are you drinking enough water?  Hope headaches clear up soon.

Hab, as others have suggested, maybe you should think about scan/blood tests if AF doesn't turn up soon.

Poppy and Gladys glad pregnancies are going well.

AFM, swollen ankles (new MBT boots are hard to put on and rub my ankles), tired and still sick in mornings. Baby doesn't like mint tea or decaf coffee or breakfast.  Heard baby's heart beat at hospital yesterday, I have a doppler so will start using it.
Now I'm 22 weeks I'm on tender hooks and really scared about being around sick people or getting ill myself.  Just praying that I get through next few weeks, which I probably will, but I didn't make it beyond this before.
Only 2 weeks tomorrow until Mum gets here and conservatory should all be completed by next week.

As always my love to all. XX


----------



## BECKY7

OMG  am never drinking on a empty stomach again  only had 4 glasses of wine and was out of it  and now I am paying the price for it lol
Hope you all have a lovely weekend
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,
Just did my weekly shop. God I hate it. Now it has done.
I will catch up with mails now. And go out in 30min to get Dd.
Still trying to get all my drugs. This rate it will be next week. But don't need them till Nov. So it should be okay. Plust still need to find a place to have my folie scans.
Wishing you all a great week..

Sarah and LJ, will be thinking of you.. When is OTD? Hope you are not testing early..

CD, Haning in there..  Dopler.. I loved.. We used to listen to her every night before we go to sleep. 

Becky, 4 glasses on empty tummy.. I can feel your pain.. I am going to enjoy my drink tonight. But hopefully after a big supper..

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## Isobel67

Hi everyone

I can only say thank you for all of your support.  It's helped me enormously.  I've gone through the numb feeling, to upset to finally the angry stage.  Basically when I'd gone for my scan on Wednesday, they said as long as my bloods were ok, that I should come for EC on Saturday.  They called me on the afternoon to say that my bloods were ok, but that I was scheduled for EC on Friday morning now instead.

They said I had to do an OPK at 7pm, which I did.  I did 2 - 1 was positive and the other was negative.  I called to speak to the duty doctor.  Couldn't get hold of him straight away.  Called later and got him, although he was on a train.  It was difficult trying to make him understand that I'd had 2 different results.  I was confused, too, that he said to take the trigger immediately.  I'd been told by the clinic on the morning that if I went EC on Thursday, that I shouldn't take a trigger.  I queried this with him and he told me to take it as soon as we'd finished on the phone.  I then had to go down for EC on the Thursday.  What I found most annoying was that when he came to see on Thursday morning, he said that it wasn't an ideal position, as really the follicles were a little small.  Did we still want to go ahead?!  I couldn't understand why he didn't have this conversation with us the night before.  Given the other issues that I'd had during the cycle, I think I would have said that we'd leave it this time, if he'd have told us that.  It is always easier to say this in hindsight though.

I looked at changing clinics and was very cross with Create.  I decided that I was going to raise a formal complaint.  I think I've become so frightened of doing anything on this ivf journey.  Frightened in case the clinic doesn't want to treat me, if I eat the wrong thing, have too many cups of tea to drink.... the list is endless.  Anyway, I felt liberated to have made the decision to complain.  Explained to DH what I'd decided and he said that he thought we should raise the points, but in the review meeting.  He thought part of the problem was that I was travelling up and down to London - 3 times in 4 days.  Part of the stress of when to go in for EC was that we were so far away (had to catch a train at 5.30am to get to the clinic in time!).

I am going to have another cycle this next month - if everything goes ok.  I'm going down to Create for a day 5 scan and then coming home.  Whenever my next scan is, I will then travel down to London and stay there until after EC.  It will take away a lot of the stress and mean that if something is uncertain, that I can always pop into the clinic, as I'll have plenty of free time.

Having gone through this, I feel a lot better, more relaxed and looking forward.  All of your words of comfort helped me to get here   

DH is taking me away - we're heading to the Lakes this afternoon until next Thursday - so I'm going to be pampered.

LJ and Sarah - hope the 2WW isn't driving you mad.  Sending lots of      for those embies to really nuzzle in and get cosy.

Justine - you were right about the cost of the tandem cycle at Serum.  I was really surprised - they seem so reasonable about other things, that I found it hard to believe that they'd charge 8000E for a tandem cycle.

Becky - I can't believe that they went ahead with sperm that they thought was sub-standard.  It's beyond comprehension - & they're supposed to be the specialists.  I'm sure you'll have a long list of points that you go through with them. 

Gladys - I've just reread your post about the panty liner incident & it's still making me laugh      Congratulations on having a little boy!!  I don't think I'd be able to contain myself!!

Moo - sorry about your BFN.  Having never got past EC, I haven't experienced that disappointment, but  know what it's like when you don't get a result.

Di - hope the tests go well and that you have a great time in Scotland.

Poppy - what a whopper you're going to have  .  Don't get too many new born baby clothes, as I don't think you'll get much use out of them!  hope DS is better soon.

Sandra - the sooner you can start acu the better.  I've been using a Zita West affiliated member, who is very good.  If you look on the ZW site, you can key in your postcode and it tells you of people near to you.  I find it very relaxing.  I'm a member of sovereign health care.  Pay £15 per month and I claim back 50% of acupuncture costs.  It's worth it if you're thinking of having a lot of them.

Jo - glad you had a good holiday.  Sorry to hear about your dad - hope he's ok.

CD - I'm hoping the next week flies by for you, so that you can relax a little.  I'm sure everything will be fine.  I bet when your mum gets here, she'll act as a distraction.

Hi to Moo, Habuiah, HHH, Neema and anyone else I've missed.

Sorry I'm dashing a little as have to pack - and only have an hour to do it!!

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.

   

Isobel xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Jo-8 – I’m so pleased things are looking positive and you have a DE match. FX this is your time. Sorry your dad isn’t well. We’re off to Loch Tummel. It’s very beautiful and remote. We’re renting a cottage there for a total getaway. The dogs are very excited as they are coming too.

LJ – do you have to pay for the test as well? If so how much is it? FX for you on 26th, not long now!

Poppy – Poor you and the lack of sleep especially with all the extra luggage! Sounds like you’re having a ‘big boy’. My DS had tonsilitus a lot when he was little, your poor DS, It’s awful for them. My DS had his tonsils out at 5.

CD – Hope you feel better soon, your MS seems to be hanging around. I sure the next few weeks will fly by especially with your mum visiting.

Isobel – I would do both options, i.e. bring up issues at the review and put in a formal complaint. The problem is if you only bring them up at your review, they will only be on your notes and nothing will be done about it for anyone else who follows you. By putting in a formal complaint, somebody has to take note and deal with it. More will be done to prevent it happening again to you or anyone else.

Sarah – Bless you on the swings. We’ve got a funfair in town at the moment, maybe you could go for a spin on the waltzer? Not long til 27th now babe.


Hi to Neema, Justine, Hopex3, Kuki, Becky, Sandra, Gladys, Habauiah, Moo and everyone else.

Di XXX


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Di - yes when Locus get your sample they call you for credit card details - was about 90-120 Euros I think bit blurry about details as seem to be shelling out constantly for drugs, tests, supplements, treatment, acupuncture and Reflexologist..sigh!

Sarah Exxex - thus is myvfirst proper loopy day. Steroids kept me awake til 5am so weepy today, had headache, some mild cramps and quite a bit of CM which had me running to the loo in case it was AF started. Am NOT going to test before Monday..I have to do something different to last time 

Head spinning so will log off

Have a lovely weekend all.. Can't wait for lie-in tomorrow

LJ x


----------



## urbangirl

Hi all, 

Gladys, an I ask you a quickie? You had a 'natural FET'- what's that?  Does it mean a person just has their natural cycle and they put in the embs after ovulation?  Just because the clinic haven't mentioned natural FET to me, they said I had to take a drugs regime for FET and I was concerned because they also said I couldn't have EC on an FET cycle, so I'd be 'losing' a month of trying basically.  If you have a natural FET do they do EC with the one egg from that month and then fertilise it and put that embryo in with the frozen ones, so that you don't 'waste' it??      That's what I'd like to do, if that's how it's done.

Isobel, I don't understand what they did wrong at Create but you've not the only one who's had a bad experience with them.  They may be good for some people but they need to step up.

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww

SandraG- there's info in the supplements thread about tests for DHEA, I think it's testosterone, SHBG and something else.  I had them done at the doc's but he wasn't able to interpret the results for me so had to pay private consultant to do that.  I've just started a couple of weeks ago, have got a bit spotty.

Serum charges 8,000 euros for a tandem?  That is A LOT.  Maybe it will go down if the country defaults...

Lucky vibes to all!!


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Ladies

I am getting ready to go to a wedding and then of for a weeks holiday, where  I hope to find lots of sleep 

Urbangirl - Yes a natural cycle is without any drugs and they put the embs back in after ovulation. I don't know about EC on FET as that isn't something we wanted that month anyway.  Ask the clinic why they haven't offered Natural FET as some do need drug assistance.  If you can have natural I wouldn't have EC and leave your body that month to see if it takes the frozen miracles.  Good luck


Love to you all

Dx


----------



## Daisychain1985

LJ, Hi hon   its just pants this 2ww, with you on the headache front, went to bed at 8 last night, 9 the night before, just felt so ill, plus can only take paracetomol, not worth taking really, no problem sleeping, feel better today, hope you feel better as well, so miserable feeling ill, I brought some pee sticks, but not used them yet, too scared, dreamt last night I did and was not rhe result I was hoping for, so will refrain  
It's weird how your clinic gave diff dates for your friend, oh hon I am crazy as well, can't take much more, need some serious distractions, going to go shopping later, if  can be bothered to get out of bed         

Hi Sandra you should def start the acu now, good luck  

Kuki hi hon, hope you are still postive, you sound upbeat, it sure has gone quick, want test day to be even longer away, cant handle the result,  

Jo  , hi, hope your friends good luck from Serum rubs of on me, sure did go perfectly, unlike 2ww which has gone the same, driving me demented , so sorry to hear about your Dad, hope he fights it  , good luck for the future    

CD, hi hon  , sorry to hear baby is making you sick, all the very best for weeks 22 and onwards you can do it hon stay strong     

Isobel, so pleased yo can see a way forward for the next tx, give that clinic a roasting when you complain  , good luck hon, thanks hope my embies are nice and cosy now  

Di hi hon  , lol the waltzer, I went on one when I was about 12, mad crazy man spun us around so much I was sick, never been on one since, too chicken, swings are my limit  , hows those pooches of yours  

Gladys hope the wedding and holiday goes fab,  

Hi to Justine, Poppy, Lindz,  

afm, going to try to remain calm, by now should of worked, so can't do anything about it now, went to the nurse at work yesterday, have sprained my ankle, thought it hurt, I have had it about a month, thought I was just getting old with puffy ankle, so that's a relief, not got old  lady ankles  

Hope you all have a fab weekend in the sunshine


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Just a quickie - will catch up properly in the week.

Saw this article about CoQ10 - a few ladies on here recommended it when I did my last cycle. I took 600mg per day so may be worth a go

http://www.nationalpost.com/todays-paper/Vitamin+hold+making+eggs+younger/5439231/story.html

Also if anyone needs to stock up on supplies/early xmas pressies etc from Boots (online). There is a £15 off £100 spend code which I've just used - VCCK15

Its on the vouchercodes site although I managed to get it to work when I clicked through from my cashback site as well  . Its valid til 20th Oct.

Take care & keeping everything crossed for some good news from the PUPO ladies this week      xx

/links


----------



## hopehopehope

thanks poppy xxx I havent taken Co Q 10 in anything higher than 30mg since Feb, Think I will go back on the 600mg A DAY - i did also read that it should be a special type of Co Q 10 called ubiquinol.


----------



## BECKY7

Wow  600mg  As I usually take 1 tablet a day as will get back on it now for my next treatment in nov
Thank you
Becky7 xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies I tested this morning,a faint second line, but def there,  omg I think its a BFP will get blood test done at docs, OMG
  
Hope thanks hon, not sure if I screamed ,  still in shock ,  

On phone so will catch up later, at my parents X


----------



## BECKY7

Whisper congrats Sarah essex10
Becky7 xx


----------



## Mish3434

Sounds good Sarah, sending you some       

Shelley x


----------



## LJyorkshire

OMG Sarah that's fab..how many days post EC are you? Did you use an early response kit? I've been out and bought mine today and they are calling me..one more sleep..send some of your lucky vibes this way. Hope that line just keeps getting darker and darker...can you have bloods done tomorrow (having mine at 8am but doing a POAS first as DP has to be in London for the day and night!

LJ x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Becky and Mish  thank you so much  am on  

LJ I did not have EC, ET  was last thurs the 15th, 3 day transfer, I used a first response test, 2 for £10 from boots, 

       to you and your   for tonight/tomorrow, official test date is thurs, so hope and   the line is darker by then, trying not to get carried away, as a long way to go but omg feel sick with nerves, tummy hurts and going to the toilet every 20 mins


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Sarah - sorry I did know you had no EC..I blame it on PUPO-head! Your embies are a  day older than mine then as mine were Day 2 on Thursday transfer. I know what you mean about the constant loo-trips..I've coined the phrase WWT (wiping with trepidation!)

Am really over-heated today..can't get cool. My body is tricking me today with nipples that change size hourly and aches that come and go at whim. Stay calm, eat brazils is my motto today. So happy for you  

LJ x


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Sarah - yippeee - huge congrats - the swings must have helped  !       I saw your news on the Serum thread earlier but didn't want to say anything until you posted on here  I got my BFP 10 days after a 3dt so keeping everything crossed for you 

LJ - argh I'm getting nervous for you  Wishing you sooo much luck for testing tomorrow    

Hope*3 & Becky - I didn't take any special type of CoQ10 just the Healthspan ones (several each day to make it up to 600mg) - it made me feel a lot better too. Also get your DH's to take the same dose as Lindz's DH had massively improved swimmers after he took it - lots of luck 

xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey poppy40  oh ok got it and I will take 5 a day to make it 600mg and how long did you start taking before your tretment as they are not cheap eh and I will get my partner to take taking it too
Becky7 xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

OMG Sarah!!!!!!!! I'm so happy and excited for you  & DH      ll

LJ sending you plenty of     for your test date.

Happy Sunday to all. XX

Sending this from mobile and taking forever


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi LJ, lol at your side effects, sounds good, I have been sweating lots as well, might as well live in the toilet,love the motto keep calm and eat brazil nuts, bloody things I hate them, been eating 5 of them a day the bloody things for over two years now, being a vege meant to eat nuts, but urghhhh so horrible , good luck hon          

Poppy aw thanks hon, fingers crossed I follow in your footsteps, BFP 10 DAYS 3DT, hope you are all feeling better now  

CD, aw thanks hon  , hope the magic 4 pays off, still feels surreal


----------



## LJyorkshire

Sarah...excited tat you're hot and sweaty too (that sounds wrong!). Just realised I've bight the first response sticks but not the early test ones..Grr!

Those brazil nuts are an awful lot nicer when coated in choc but hard to get hold of...plain they really are gross aren't they (love cashews, pistachios etc)...still they've done the trick for you so hopefully those 5 a day will do the trick for me too  

Trying to relax watching crazy ladies on X-factor!

LJ x


----------



## urbangirl

OMgoodness, Sarah, I'm so nervous and excited for you!!! When I was pregnant last time I had the faintest line possible, so faint it looked like it was on the other side of the stick, but 5 days later it was really strong. This is SO exciting!!

Good luck LJ Yorkshire, I feel there is going to be a run of luck here this week,     

Thanks Poppy, for posting that article, interesting, and rather ironic considering they refuse to treat older women in Canada- when I asked they told me it was _against the law_ when you get to 43. Maybe it was just Quebec though, anyway, outrageous, and ditto Italy!
I get Lambert's Q10 cos (and I promise, I don;t work for them!) it says the guy who actually discovered it formulated it for them. Will up my dose from today.

Gladys, thank you so much for explaining about the natural FET, I emailed my clinic here about it, cos it's not so expensive to have done as the IVF so I might have it done here. WIll see what they tell me tomorrow.

Now, a bittersweet story which I thought overall positive for us, so will post here even though ultimately it's a bit sad. Jade Goody's mum 55 (       !!!) has just had a miscarriage from a natural pregancy with her 45 year old boyfriend. Without wanting to be rude, she doesn't look like the sort to be chucking shedloads of vitamins down her gullet and I can't imagine her doing sun salutations either somehow so, if her eggs are good enough, so are ours!!! Anyway, sad for her, though. The link for anyone interested is:
(http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2041563/Jackiey-Budden-miscarriage-Jade-Goodys-mother-loses-baby-daughter-10-weeks.html)

Sending rejuvenating fertility-type vibes out to everyone!

/links


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
Fantastic news!!! I had faint line with my twins this early.. I am really hoping 2 healthy darling there!!! 
Love.Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sarah, words cannot express how happy I am for you   


My baby girl can now bring herself up into a standing position if you hold her hands - argh! She is growing so fast, on one hand it is so exciting but on the other I just want time to stand still - I can't believe how fast this year has gone - this time last year I was nervously awaiting my 20 week scan and hoping and praying we had a healthy baby ( girl!! )        


Good luck to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy40

News on Gia's new arrival http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272111.0 xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Wow, thanks Poppy.  I had been wondering about her. So pleased it all went so well


----------



## Kuki2010

Thankyou Poppy. What a wonderful news eyh.. 
Gia, we are sharing your happines..Enjoy your darling son.. 
Kukixx


----------



## dyellowcar

Sarah - So excited for you sweetie. That is such great news. When is OTD? I bet you'll be testing everyday now until then. I'm really pleased for you.    

LJ - FX crossed for your blood test today. Hope it is another BFP as we could do with some more PG ladies. It gives us all hope.   

AFM - Chicago Tests today. I look a real state as DH wanted to watch Marley and Me last night, and I cried for about half an hour, during and after! Good for clearing out the tear ducts I suppose. 

Love to all and FX for some more exciting news this week.

Di XXX


----------



## neema

Sarah - Congratulations on your BFP...great news!!. So happy for you  

LJ - Sending you tonnes of sticky vibes      

Gladys - yay....team blue sounds lovely  

Poppy - glad that the scan went well 

AFM - AF arrived on thursday 18dpo  . It is really great seeing BFP on this thread....good luck to all the PUPO ladies.xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Oh Di, I love Marley and Me.  It reminds me so much of my beautiful Ridgeback that I lost 3 years ago.  Maxwell was like my family and he was so funny. He as like Yogi Bear and Scooby doo wrapped in one.  Such happy memories  ......................

Hoping your tests come back and you can decide on best route for more tx.  x


----------



## Hellypoo

Sarah - that's wonderful news, I'm so thrilled for you   

LJ - many   coming your way for OTD x

Kizzymouse - it's so scary how quickly the time passes isn't it! She'll be running around all over the place in no time at all.

Neema - I'm sorry for your bfn 

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well  

I've had a bit of a scary time recently and was admitted to hospital on Wednesday after 3 days of awful severe stomach cramps and passing blood, never been in so much pain. Docs not overly concerned about baby as I wasn't losing blood from there, but naturally I was! Long story short, 5 drips later, some drugs, a camera up my bum   I have been diagnosed with colitis. I also had a scan at the EPU and was so relieved to see the heartbeat. If this baby can survive that he's a toughie! Got steroids for a month and will need a colonoscopy at sone point to see the extent of it. Still feeling rather fragile so am trying to take things easy. Not a week I care to repeat in a hurry!


----------



## BECKY7

Oh hellpoo  so so sorry to hear you had a hard time lately  but thank god your little sweetie is a fighter and will carry on being a fighter for you 2  and yes take thing very easy and let your hubby look after you
Becky7 xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hellypoo, so glad little one ok. Take it easy and hope all gets resolved soon. X

NEEMA, so sorry. You and DH look after each  ^other. This journey is so hard.


----------



## hopehopehope

Hellupoo - hope your not too sore. Xxx

Neema , long luteul phase is such a kick in the teeth xxx


I am a bit down due to cycles going from 26 to 36 days overnight.
Peny at serum thinks it might be due to a drop in egg quality, I am wondering if it cos
I have put on so much weight. Any thoughts welcome. Between this and having
A dh who works away I am really getting stressed about pinning down ovulation . 
More accu tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Ladies,lindz, Poppy, Kizzy, Kuki, Di, Hope,CD, Becky, Neema, Hellypoo, Urbangirl, mish, sorry if forgot anyone thank you( head mashed ) so much for your congratulations, it means the world to me to have all your support, 

Well it's pretty positive to say yes I am very pregnant, did test 2+ 3 tonight, did one and phoned Lindz up to say was pregnant, bold second line, did CB Digital while I was on the phone to her, said pregnant then took an age but said 2-3 weeks pregnant OMG

So its official I think   , please let it continue to a healthy pregnancy


----------



## Daisychain1985

What am I like so sorry LJ, How did you get on today any news


----------



## Hellypoo

Woo hoo


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
Yes yes yes.. You did it !!!! 
Wonderful... So exciting.. Can not wait how many...

Lj,
Any news.. Hope it is a happy one too.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## pottsy67

Sarah, excellent news can't wait to know how many stayed on board : )


----------



## LJyorkshire

Sarah - sounding like you've got more than one in there!

AFM it's a resounding BFN I'm afraid. That was our last go with OE so grieving for the babies I'll never have.

Have been making calls this morning about DE. Hoping to have one cycle with my sister as donor but may go on waiting list at my clinic too ..it's 8-10 months and costs £450 to go on list ..hopefully we won't need it but need a plan C (and D and E)

God this journey is so tough  

LJ x


----------



## Kuki2010

LJ,
You are going to have your kids.. Just it is taking its time.. We will get there..     
Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

LJ, take care.  It's a big blow I know.  You and DH take a little time out and then move onto your next plans.


----------



## poppy40

LJ - so so sorry hun    you did everything possible. Its so unfair  . Look after yourself & DH. lots of love xxx


----------



## mooo

LJ , I am so sorry,     you still have hope - that is precious

Sarah Essex - hold on to those precious moments and botle them up in your mind. I have such strong memories of those moments to hold onto when things look bleak.

Short one as DD is busy. 
AFM, having AMH measured today,  consultant says in principle happy to have another fresh ICSI starting Nov, but as last ICSI was 2006 (then 3 babies later) wise to measure this and take it from there, it's the compromise reached with DH that if AMH on low side we won't put ourselves through it. Still, feeling quite positive.

Been having a silly panic / stress  about being 41 and whether i really am holding onto thin hope. I know older people have had success but having silly thoughts  .
Does anyone know if ICSI / IVF has same issues of inc risk of Downs as a natural preg over 40, or does the procedure affect that risk? 

mooo
x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Moo, I got my first IVF BFP at 41 1/2.  There's always hope.  Have to say I was miserable for 6 months before as I'd been on Lighter Life and I really think it worked like a detox on my body, I lost loads of weight so maybe it pos helped.

Sending you lots of positive thoughts for good test results.


----------



## mooo

thanks carnival - I'm just 41 so maybe it's a good time.

Just on edge til those results get done.

mooox


----------



## Kuki2010

Moo,
Good luck with the tests. And don't forget that it is just the moment of picture those tests. They change daily basis. It is only an indication.
We will be cycling together. I am planing my fresh cycle with own eggs and sperms in Reprofit at the end of november. 
For Downs I am affraid still the same sort of risk of natural conception. So we have to get tall the tests done. ICSI does not eliminate this problem.
Wishing lots of lots of luck for Nov.

CD,
How many weeks are you now? Did you find out the sex? Do you want to? Ah so exciting. I bet you can not wait for the birth.. Take extra care of yourselves.. Still working with bro at the business?

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Hellypoo

Oh LJ, I'm so sorry   Thinking of you.  We're all here for you and you will get there honey   Take care x


----------



## urbangirl

LJ, so sorry to hear that, it's devastating news, this is all so unfair.  But you have a plan and you will get there in the end, though I know it's a huge deal to say it's the end for OE  You did everything you could though.


----------



## justineb

LJ     sorry to read your news hun, hope you get your spirits back up again soon  

Neema    so sorry you had no luck with this cycle after basting, are you going to keep on going? Or perhaps try a different donor?

Sarah, sorry I missed the news of your BFP at weekend........ been away for my mums 70th,  big congratulations    your news gives us all the hope the we need to keep going on this journey

Moo, I got a natural BFP in March just before I turned 43. That didn't work out, but I still haven't given up hope even though I am now 43 (of course CDs BFP has helped to keep me going). 

Isobel, I hope you give Create hell!  Yep, I was shocked at price of Serum tandem as it does seem expensive. I should get results  on hidden C from Serum tomorrow.....

Di, hello, glad you got immunes done and survived them  taking the 12 vials   It does seem a lot doesn't it! 

Big hellos to our pregnant ladies.......Poppy, CD, Gladys, Hellypoo (great news about Gia, thanks Poppy)

and hellos to everyone else especially Hopex3, Pottsy 67, Kuki, UG, Becky, Kizzy
Justine XX


----------



## hopehopehope

Lj feeling for you xx  I am in same position. But 7 months on.
Would now be totally grateful for a donor baby xxxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Thanks Justine . To find out if baby is mine biologically I will have to do a maternity test, but as far as I'm concerned little one is 100% mine. X


----------



## kizzymouse

When you provided the womb/right chemical reactions to make the little embryo attach then from that very second that implantation occurred - that baby is _yours _and always will be 

I know it can take awhile to get your head around donor tx but if you do really want to be a mum then a little thing like genes is not a barrier - it has worked for lots of us - oldies or not! lol   and I can tell you that it is amazing being a Mummy and not for one second of any day since I got my BFP have I felt like this special precious little girl is not mine.

Just wanted to agree with what CD just said and offer some hope and encouragement to all you ladies struggling with your OE tx - much love to all and I hope I haven't upset anyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## justineb

CD, like Kizzy said your baby probably needed you to implant and grow! I understand what you mean, but the origin of egg is not important to inspire us, just that you got a bfp!

We are going to do tandem (probably at Dogus, possibly Serum) if we have no luck with IUI (it sort of depends on our hidden C test result, we may try one more OE cycle if we have hidden C) I've had a lot of time to think and i know if I get a bfp  from tandem I will just take it as one of life's mysteries.......it will be my baby whatever the egg origin. 

J XXX


----------



## dyellowcar

LJ - so sorry hun. Wish it could have been a different result. Look after yourself and DH, and plan ahead when you don't feel so raw.    

Neema - sorry again for you this month. How many more times are you basting? Look after yourself.     

Justine- had all my 12 vials taken and super quick time too. I joked with DH to see if it would be cheaper to have travelled to Chicage and had them done. He took me at my word a spent last night researching costs in USA. LOL. Bless it was funny.

Sarah - congats again on being officially BFP. How very exciting. Next step is the scan to ses how many heartbeats are in there!!!

CD - Bless you it is a good film, but I couldn't stop thinking about my two guys while I was watching it. Silly I know but they are part of the family.

Moo - good luck with your tests.

Hellypoo - I'm so pleased that the LO is doing ok. Bet you were really frightened. Hope you get your colitus sorted, will you have to have a special diet? Has the pg brought it on? 

Hi to hopex3, Poppy, Kizzy, Kuki, Becky, Urban girl, and everyone else.

Love to all 

Di XXX


----------



## Mish3434

LJ, I'm so sorry to see your sad news   

Shelley xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Thanks for all your kind words.

I am feeling a lot better now armed with info from the Agora where we are going to do a donor egg cycle with my darling sister as donor. She has to come off the pill for a month then gave her AMH, AFC, FSH done etc to see if she is a good candidate. All being well we will cycle straight after Christmas. The clinics egg share programme have had a 100% pregnancy rate so either the donor or donee or both half got pregnant during each cycle..how amazing is that?! With known donors they have about 50% success rate which is a massive leap from 5-10% we were given with my AFC / AMH issues. 

Feel better now we have a plan

LJ x


----------



## kizzymouse

great you have a plan LJ, best of luck


----------



## BECKY7

Morning LJ  so sorry to hear your news but happy to hear you got everything ready to have a plan for 2012

Hope you all have good day

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

LJ,
Look all the docs are keep telling me I have to keep on trying if I want to succeed. So we will do till we get to that great egg and sperm. Where it is from as long as it attaches to us and becomes our miracle.. And 9 months later our dear precious. And we will get lucky in 2012.. We just have to believe and keep on fighting..
How are you feeling today?
Love. 
KUkixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Ladies,
First time ever I have got something free from my GP. Some BCP. And he said to me he can not give me any drugs till I get pregnant. But once I get pregnant he will presciribe the Clexane for me. Oh well all I have to do now just get pregnant. That's all.  

I have to take a ****.. otherwise I get down.. And just don't want to.. I can feel the dark cloud is coming over me for sure.. 

I am going to start taking my BCP and steriods at the same time. I think it will help me with my next fresh cycle. With steriods I need to take Calcium and D3 well I am doing that anyway. And I should not take over 3 months. If we don't get pregnant. It will be max 7 weeks I take it with. I am hoping the same reaction; Euphoria. I have to say it has gone for now.. I am trying to drag it back to me but not happening..

Love and luck to you all. Come on!! We can do this!!!

Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

LJ so sorry hon,  :' so unfair so pleased you have a wonderful sister,    

Kuki. Big hug, stay positive hon

Thanks ladies , will catch up when at home,


Justine


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
Did you get bloods done? You still out there? In Serum?
Kukixx


----------



## neema

LJ - So sorry hun     on the positive side you are blessed to have such a brilliant sister...hope 2012 brings you your BFP

Justine - Hope that IUI works for you...the good thing is that you have a plan B....just incase. Yes i will continue basting with same donor as we know that we are compatible...it's just my eggs that are rubbish   . Had a scan this morning to make sure the cyst i had on the left ovary has gone (clomid can cause cysts which shrink once you have AF for a few cycles)...and it has. The doctor and nurse said that everything else looks great and all we can do is hope is that we catch one good egg someday.

Di - Hope that your tests come out ok......and if there is a problem it can hopefully be sorted out with drugs for your next tx. Yes i will continue basting...

CD - I would bother with the tests either...at the end of the day the baby is 100% yours

Planning on enjoying the sunshine for the next few days....it's glorious!!.Hi to Sarah, Poppy, Jo_8, Hellypoo,Kuki and everyone else.


----------



## pottsy67

can anyone reccomend any clinics in europe that do tandem cycles, i would be grateful for the help


----------



## Kuki2010

Pottsy,
The only clinic I know do proper tandem is Dogus in Cyprus.Check out the thread.
Lots of luck.
Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies, still waiting on blood test result from MONDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, ARGHHHHH  NHS  , going back for another one in the morning, prob loose that as well  

JUst want to know, going a bit crazy but have to be patient I guess, just wish I knew what happens now, saw a diff gp yesterday after horrid one made me cry the day berfore  , she said she will refer me to fertility doc at hospital, but how long does this take, what do I do now 

JUst hoping and   that everything is ok, omg still surreal 

LJ, So sorry hon, I hope and   your turn comes very soon, your sister is such a lovely person, big hug and all the luck in the world, be kind to yourself, Kizzy and CD, helped me to come to terms with donor, IT WILL ALL BE OK I PROMISE, the baby WILL be yours,  

Kuki I only went to Serum for 2 days came back on day of ET, Perfect trip, perfect ET, perfect healthy baby  , keep strong hon, be kind tp youyrself, you have been through a lot recently big  

Justine, aw thanks hon, hope the party was pukka and your mum had a good Birthday, so hope we all get pg very soon, so we can share the 

journey together  

Big hello to Poppy, DI,KIZZY,HOPE, CD, NEEMA, MOO, JO, ,


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
Now you wait for anohter two weeks. To see precious. If NHS does not offer. Don't worry about it. Just go for a private scan till NHS gets their act together for dating scan.
Don't expect so much from them. 
Sooo exciting.. Wonderful finaly we have another lovely BFP.. We want more!
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Kuki, thanks hon, oh no I expect nhs to be rubbish, after reading about other ladies experiences with some of the nhs staff, my mum was a sister on the CCU  at the hospital I will go to, she is retired now, so cant pull any strings any more, unfortunately, just hope I get a nice one , surely some must be a little bit caring  

So do I book for two weeks tomorrow, what do I say to them, hope you feel a bit better hon


----------



## jo8

LJ- So sorry to hear the news but glad you have a plan. Having been exactly where you were a few months back it does take some time to get through the greiving and get your head round it but it will get there - promise. Think you've got a great plan sorted as its best to get on waiting lists etc now to have plan b lined up and how amazing of your sister     Thanks for the info on Locus 

Kizzy - you are one amazing lady in terms of how you express how it feels - it really helps to hear how it feels who has been through this dilemma but has got there in the end - thank you

Sarah - wow - so pleased for you hun - you must be absolutely ecstatic - when will you have your first scan? Told you the perfect ET was a good omen  

Neema - sorry the basting this month hasn't worked, but keep on going - the golden egg will be there  

Di - you can't deny a trip to Chicago would be good  

Hope - don't worry too much about the cycles - I've had 2 weird months as well with mega long but looks like this one is going back to 25 days - are you having acupuncture in case that helps?

Justine - hope the IUI works and you don't need the tandem    . Did you have the hidden c through Serum or Locus. Daft question maybe but do they send you something to collect the 'sample' ifkwim & instructions?

Kuki - glad you got something free - bit ironic what it is though !  

CD - how are you feeling?

Big hello to Poppy, Gladys, Hellypoo, Sandra, Moo, Pottsy

AFM - don't need another scan before we start - hurrah, so just waiting for donor's AF to arrive. Went to a DCN workshop at the weekend - it was great to meet others in the same situation and also parents who now have children through donors - seemed to really help my DP start talking about it more and he even swapped emails with another couple!!This is the same person who a year ago wouldn't entertain the idea so ladies they can change their minds!

Jo 8 x


----------



## kizzymouse

Aww Jo thanks    I do feel strongly about it - without donors I wouldn't have my angel whom I love more than anything in the world   


Glad your DH is coming around to the idea xx


Sarah - grrr!!   I have a lovely GP - I asked to get results back same day and he did!    I think I waited about 3 weeks for first scan - it's a long wait I'm afraid and you WILL go slightly crazy - but well worth it when you see that precious lil embie and a HB xxxx


----------



## Isobel67

Sarah - CONGRATULATIONS      .  Penny seems to have worked her magic again.  I'm so thrilled for you.

LJ - I'm so sorry that it hasn't worked out for you this time.  I can only reiterate what everyone else has been saying - I'm glad that you've got your back up plan in place and what a great sister.  We're all looking for solutions to our fertility problems - it doesn't really matter how you get the result, it's just important to get there!!  

AFM - I just got back from the Lakes, slightly burnt but had a great time.  Will catch up with everyone else tomorrow.

Enjoy the sunshine if you can  

Isobel x


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Jo8 - great news you are nearly there with starting a  cycle............ Serum did send me instructions (but no pot).........  I blagged a wee pot from my GP surgery to collect sample in and sent it off in that.

LJ - So lovely of your sister! Really pleased to hear you have a plan.

Sarah - hope your GP pulls finger out so to speak.....

Kuki - hope sunshine has helped your spirits lift!

Isobel - goodluck when you go to Create.

My hidden C is positive...bit of a shock...............so am planning the antibios...looks like IUI will be off until we are treated    and all our frozen sperm will be null and void  .  Also my OH is not playing ball about taking the antibios, he has long term chronic illness and suffers badly when he takes antibios so he is not keen on taking any (he thinks I am being selfish insisting he does when it might jeopardise his health)......another wall to get over...... and more waiting...

J  XXXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
Thank you. Yes it does.. I just love it when it is like this. Shall enjoy it to the full.
I had the same shock when I found out. What are the numbers? Is it an old a new infection?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Kuki, glad you feel better...not sure I understand the numbers but it says 2,7 x10 (squared) copies ug/DNA - does that mean anything to you?

J XXX


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies, well eventually had blood results back today from MONDAY, when I phoned today, doc's still said no result back yet, so f****ing stressed, phoned my parents, my dad phoned the doc's and nice receptionist lady  , went out of her way to source them for me, picked them up after work at 5.30, surprised when opened envelope to see todays results there as well OMG, result back the same day OMG, 

MON  HCG  226.0  PROG 24.7

TODAYS HCG 791.5  PROG 29.1, 

so def pregnant I think, stupidly did a bit of weed pulling in garden and now worried sick done myself an injury, got a weird pinging feeling in my stomach, why am I so stupid, really scared, not going to do that again 


so tired please send sleep  only had 4 hours a night for last 4 nights but obviously over the moon thank you so much for all your support and good wishes, my lovely over 40's, need sleep


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
It means they have found 270 in there. Meaning it is an old infection I had 370 in mine. Doc said it could be 10 years old infection. The numbers are tiny.. Normaly it should be in millions..
So don't worry about it so much. But what this means that we had the infection so our body do recognise anyting put into our uterus and might thinkg this is the old infection come back and start fighting it again. It is a big worry. Nevertheless we did use the 24days course of ABs but this is no help to any future immune reactions at all.

Sarah,
Well your numbers superb.. Just don't do any hard work. Take it easy till you are well over 12 weeks.. 
Hope you are now sleeping into your wonderland.

Love to you all. Need to go to my wonderland soon. Had some energy and motivation to get on with my afternoon today.. 

Kukixx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Jo
I suffered really badly with the ABs. I would def suggest you take a really strong pro-biotic with it (40 million). Will help keep tummy troubles to a minimum. Made a huge difference to us as DP was the same and spent the first 2 weeks on the loo before we started the pro-biotics.my numbers same as yours si hopefully this one course will knock them out?

Sarah - great news on the hcg results. You must be thrilled!

My sister doing research for me on other clinics, acupuncturists etc...am si lucky to have her. Just pray her tests in November all cone back ok otherwise will be off to Penny in Serum! 

LJ x


----------



## pottsy67

Thanks to all on this thread....after reading through the thread I have now decided against tandem, largely due to costs (13,000 euros at serum and continually changing figures at Dogus) and will now go down DE route....I may still have to convince myself, if it works, that the baby is mine, I know I will be the birth mother but not the biological mother.

I think I'm in a different position to most on here, I have four children (12 yrs to 24yrs), my husband has four children (17 yrs to 28 years), only two of mine are still at home! we would very much like to have one between us.

I wish all you ladies the best of luck with current and future treatment......I may have to check to see how everyone is doing 

All the best


----------



## neema

Sarah - Oh wow great HCG numbers....please try and relax now and hope you will be able to sleep better now  

Jo_8 - Good luck on your forthcoming cycle...fingers crossed for you  

Hopex3 - Yes a long luteal phase is pants....i had the longest one ever this month...good luck this month  

Justine -  sorry about the infection, hope you get on the mend soon  

CD - so sorry just read the post i sent the other day...i meant to say i WOULDN'T ....hope you are enjoying the sunshine

Hi to everyone else and have a lovely weekend.xx


----------



## kizzymouse

RELAX Sarah you are pregnant hunny, concentrate on growing your lil embie (s) - not doing gardening lol    


You are gonna get SO tired, believe me xxx


----------



## greedy

Hi Ladies 

I'm fast approaching the big 40 and as I write, DH and I are coming to terms with a second failed IVF cycle ( NHS funded). Due to my age I am not eligible for a further funded cycle although grateful for the two we have received. We are therefore looking into private treatment. I haven't posted much on here before but have learnt a great deal ( particularly this cycle). I realise there is so much that hasn't been explained by the Medic or that I haven't understood or been assertive enough to ask. 

Could someone point me in the right direction re  helpful threads for private clinics / UK/ abroad ?  Also what is the recommended duration between treatments ? 

Also please don't be put off by my username, with hindsight it may be misleading but it is actually a 'nickname' and an abbreviation of my maiden name. I would however be greedy for the opportunity to be a Mummy. 

Love to you all x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi greedy  welcome a board  and so sorry to hear your last IVF didn't work for you  and as for private you can start on your 3rd cycles  and I am having my treatment in London in barts  and I will start my treatment in around 1st nov  Not sure where you are living but I do know few ladies on this board go abroad  which I am sure they will come on in the week to give you advice etc
Any question or anything just ask away ok
Becky7 xx


----------



## popsy1

Hello, I was wondering if I can join you, and ask a big question at the same time. 
I have been on another thread as I was embarking on my 3rd cycle, but had to pull out of it. We are hoping to have another go in a few weeks.
My question is,  I was wondering if anyone else had uterus spasms after ET? I had them on both tx 1 and 2, and had BFN both times. The consultant and nurse said that it was nothing to do with IVF, but I have a niggling feeling that my body was rejecting the embies.
I also had these spasms after I had a bad reaction to and HSG 6 years ago, which lead to me having my left tube & ovary removed. 
We cant afford immune testing (and my GP just looked at me blankly when I asked about it).
I just wondered if anyone has had the same problem and had a BFP in the end?

Popsy x


----------



## Hellypoo

Welcome Greedy and Popsy - sorry I can't answer your questions but I'm sure someone on here will be able to help you out.

LJ -  Sounds like you've got a plan and one wonderful sister    I hope you're feeling positive about the future x

Sarah - how are you feeling?  Great hcg results  

Just a quickie to say hi to everyone and hope you are all enjoying the last of the gorgeous sunshine!

All fine here.  Only one more week til my 12 week scan!  Can't believe I've got this far but I'm absolutely terrified about it.  Am starting to reach that stage where you look like you're just a bit fat rather than pregnant    Finally not feeling sick all the time, only in the evenings now and sooo tired.  Not helped by DS waking up at 5.45am today, demanding "tractors".  The boy is obsessed 

Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hellypoo, good luck with 12w scan.  You'll be fine.  I'm still feeling sick.  Baby doesn't like mint tea, decaf coffee or breakfast.  Instead of fluttering, I think I can feel baby moving.

To all who are giving up alcohol, Sainsburys do an ok Rose non alcoholic wine.  Failing that I sometimes have Ribena in a wine glass.

Hi to newbies, Greedy and Popsy.  As always my love to all


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi everyone, especially to all my old friends on here, and welcome to Popsy and Greedy.  

I haven't had time to read everything that's happened since I was last on here but I hope there's been some good news.  I know you've had a BFP Sarah Essex, so massive congratulations.  And to you Hellypoo. xx     Also hugs to anyone that's had a BFN recently.  

I decided to take some time away from FF after my last BFN but am back again for another try at Serum again and am booked in for embryo transfer on Thursday morning.

Justine - I see that you've tested positive for hidden C.  Me too.  I was also shocked as I've always been a "good girl".  My numbers are also tiny and Penny at Serum reckons the infection's been there years but I have to take antibiotics to prevent a flare up of NK cells that could destroy the embryo.

Popsy - I also had a bad reaction to the hsg but not as bad as yours.  They reckon I may have been allergic to the dye.  Have you thought about immune testing?  

Greedy - I have been to a few clinics both in the UK and abroad, and out of all of them I would recommend Serum in Greece.  It seems to be where all the difficult cases like me end up, but even so their success rate is remarkable probably because the have an individualised approach.
Hi Kuki, Neema, LJ, Justine, CD, Isobe, Jo8, Poppy and everyone else on here.  

Lindz xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Lindz,
So great to hear from you.
Wishing you lots and lots of luck for thursday.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## popsy1

Hi Lindz, asked my GP but they dont do immune testing on NHS and we really cant afford it. Also, I asked my consultant and she was of the opinion that there is no proof about immune testing.(even tough I have read loads on here about people doing it!)

I am mid cycle after cancelling tx 3 after 5 dys of Gonal F. I was hoping to start again on next AF as the clinic said they could treat as a continuation, however it lookslike I have a mid cycle bleed. Does anyone know if this is normal after cancelling a Gonal F session, and would the normal bleed happen as usual at 28dys (usually pretty regular). The clinic has put their prices up £1k this week, so if I dont make it this AF thenI shall have to start saving again!

popsy xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hi Popsy, is there any way you can pay for tx before prices go up?  Wishing you best of luck

Hi Lindz.  Good to see you're still here.    And good luck with ET, sending you lots of     and


----------



## Kuki2010

Popsy,
Don't listen to your GP or NHS docs.. Even though my turkish IVF doc said no point etc.. Now I know for sure my immunes are the cause of my great embies are not sticking and most probably the miscariages I had. 
I wish I had save all that money I paid for the IVf cycles. I could have paid for my immune testing and treatments and by now and I would have had my babies..
Wishing you lots and lots of luck.
Love. 
Kukixx


----------



## urbangirl

Hello all, just a v.quick post to all for information purposes. For any of you like moi, who on top of the age thing have to deal with MF as well  , have you read about IMSI? I don't know if it's done anywhere in UK yet, though it mentions it on the NHS website, saying that it looks good but is v. labour intensive (i.e. expensive so they probably won't do it yet). Anyway, I'm away for tx now and they do this a lot at clinics in Europe, plus two other more advanced forms of ICSI for very cheap. I know some of you haven't taken the leap to any tx abroad but it is worth taking the step, more advanced tx for far less money in some cases. Here is some info I got from the net:
"Intracytoplasmic morphologically-selected sperm injection (IMSI) is an infertility treatment developed in 2004 by Benjamin Baartov of Bar Ilan University, Israel - and is believed by some experts to be the most effective treatment to date for male factor infertility. The technique involves selecting the best quality sperm cells from a sample provided by the male partner, and injecting them directly into the eggs retrieved from the female partner, thereby increasing the probability that these sperm cells will fertilize the eggs.

Building On Past Successes
Studies have found that IMSI improves on the successes of ICSI (Intracytoplasmic sperm injection). ICSI, developed in the early 1990s, has itself been found to increase the chances of successful IVF. A 2008 study conducted in Italy reported that men who have tried and failed to become fathers through at least two previous IVF attempts were twice as likely to succeed through IMSI than through another round of conventional fertility treatment."

I only have one follicle this month so I _think_ I'm going to try it, EC tomorrow. I'm going to ask them about it today, anyway as I'm not sure how much it cost. ICSI is only about £150 though so hopefully it won't be that much, and the exchange rate has just gone down _20%_ in my favour, yippee!
Anyway, lucky thoughts to everyone!!! Especially those having tx this month.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Wishing you all the best UrbanGirl for tomorrow


----------



## urbangirl

Thank you CD,   , I hate going through EC. I'm fretting that I may have timed it too late, I should have had trigger on Sunday really but of course all clinics are closed and I couldn't fly any earlier anyway...will see what happens.

All, re the FAMSI, it's about £125 but you have it on top of ICSI so altogether I think I'll be paying about £280, so I'm definitely having it.  I think what it is basically is that ICSI chooses the best sperm whereas IMSI chooses the best of the best, so hopefully that    the MF out of the equation  .


----------



## Kuki2010

Urban girl where are you going for TX? I wonder if Reprofit using IMSI?
Lots of luck..
Love.
Kukixx


----------



## urbangirl

Kuki sweets, I'm in dregs of Eastern Europe of course, I'd go to blinking Moldova if there was a decent clinic there and it saved me £££!  Check with Reprofit, I didn't even know they did it at this clinic, I just saw it on the list of options when I was paying so I asked, they just suggested ICSI.  Reprofit are really good, you've been there before, though anyway, haven't you? Will they do your immunes?


----------



## urbangirl

Sorry, me again- Kuki, I just checked & Gennet do it, you could pop in and talk to them since you're over there anyway for Reprofit, if you fly into Prague x


----------



## Daisychain1985

hI Ladies, sorry been awol, just been crazy, must catch up soon, all is ok booked 6 week scan for the 15 Oct, did CB DIG last night says pregnant 3+ so all good, 

lots of love to all my friends, Lindz, poppy, cd,neema, LJ  , KUKI, HELLYPOO, JUSTINE  

Big hug Kizzy, you have been a life saver for me, the champion worrier in the world


----------



## Twinmummie

Hi Girls

Any room for one more ??


----------



## kizzymouse

Sarah, glad I can help - I've been there and worried about things myself   
You ARE pregnant xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening ladies,
Fuming at the mo. For once it is not about txing.. My blood bro.. Lets not talk about it. I will open a bottle of wine while I am trying to cook our supper.

Kizzy, how is darling Mollie? Big kiss to her..

Sarah, when is the scan? So excited for you..

Gergia, how are you feeling?

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi girls, still thinking if you all. I seem to have stopped ovulating and dh is total nightmare .  But so glad for Sarah e. U hope to do de at serum in feb xxx
Be in touch soon when not on phone, welcome Georgia xx


----------



## Gladys07

Huge Congrats Sarah, whoop whoop, take it easy x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi everyone  Finally on line as been so busy sorting everything for my DP and my dogs and cat making sure I got all their foods  clothes to be iron etc before I go holiday tomorrow with my mum  and I am 12 hour late of my cycles  and can't believe I may have period during holiday nooooooooooo.

Kuki  go and have some vino to calm down  Poor you as don't need any stress before your TX start soon.

Hop3  I had the longest ovulation ever as normally 4 or 5 day but about 8 day  aghhh.

Sarahessex  good luck with your scan.

Georgia  welcome

Becky7 xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

morning, my lovely ladies, thanks, Kizzy, kUKI, Hope,Gladys Becky, your good wishes mean so much 

Kizzy you are an angel thanks for last night, was worried sick, red bleeding stopped, cramps gone, just a bit of brown old blood now, omg was beside myself, my lovely parents stayed with me all night, I am so lucky to have them and you, many thanks, will phone mat hospital in a while, hope and   all is good


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
Just take it easy. Just lie down and chill. Hope hospital app is going well.
Thinking of you.    

Becky,
Hope you are going to have a great hols.. Enjoy..

Got so much to do and of course motivation again not there. it will be push push and push some more.

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Sarah, I had some spotting in the early days, think it was week 6.  My clinic advised me to increase my Cyclogest and it stopped shortly after.  As well as speaking to mat hospital, also contact your clinic and see what they say.

All the best and take care.


----------



## LJyorkshire

Sarah - really hope all settles down now and the scan gives you some great news!

Popsy - have you thought about a cycle abroad? Serum's approach is why waste money on immune testing you could be spending on drugs / treatment? If all the signs are ther eyou may have an issue they will just treat you with steroids etc as if you DO have an immune issue without having to pay thousands for the testing? Their results great too  

Kuki - hope you feel calmer now..families can be tiresome!

Linz - good to see you back Hun x

Urbangirl - good luck for EC ..can't believe how cheap it is..I'd be whipping mine out every month at those prices!

AFM Am keeping busy looking after my 3 nephews in Amsterdam so keeping my mind of things, DP very down though as missing me and feeling very flat after our BFN. I think I have just pushed it to the back of my head until I get home so expect I'll have some "feelings" to deal with when I get back. I think I've stopped believing it can happen for me which is why I've been cushioned from the blow of a BFN


----------



## urbangirl

Sarah E, I hope you're okay, that is extremely stressful, I would have been straight over to A&E myself for a scan.  I'm glad it seems to have settled down, and you've got some support there.  Any little twinge is terrifying when you haven't experienced it before. Sending you positive vibes


----------



## popsy1

Hi , I have spoken with DH about abroad,but I get well and truly stressed out when flying, and I dont think it will do me any good. (dont even mention the Eurotunnel). DH job has been told its ok now, but its caused upheaval and now pushing him into a mid life crisis if I'm not careful. Got to tread carefully the next few days and broach the subject again, as we might be able to start again next week. 
I was told by many fortune tellers over the years that i would have twins, so was convinced it would work on tx 2 when they put two back. I suppose I still have that floating in the back of my mind that it will happen one day x

Popsy x


----------



## Kuki2010

Ladies,
If you want kids you are going to have them one way or another. For Sure.. Please get rid of those negative feelings. It is going to happen. 
Popsy,
Use anything and everything to get positive feelings. Without it we won't succeed.
Sarah,
Cann't wait to hear baby or babies are okay.
CD,
How are you hun?
LJ,
My family just drains me in so many direction. They all so problematic.. Argh....

Well last night I open the last bottle of wine we have. And it was gone off. So ended up not drinking. Which was a good thing..And funny enough. I did not want to drink after my anger went down.

Today I need to complete a task for a friend. Which is getting me down and draining all my energy. I can not wait to complete the bloody thing.

Okay I should get on with it.

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## urbangirl

My egg didn't fertilise!    Honestly, what else can one do, I gave it my best shot.  Maybe super sperm is too much for them & they prefer mediocre, I wish we all knew where we were going wrong. Anyway, lab said they are going to 'observe' it till Saturday.  Wait, wait, wait that's all I do these days!

Georgia, hi, hope you like the thread.  I wanted to ask you, how did you find out that it was an immune flare that caused your miscarriage?  Is there a test you can do?


----------



## Daisychain1985

Urbangirl, so so sorry hon, how awful they are making you wait,   for a miracle  

Hello ladies thank you for all your positive messages and good wishes, aw you are so lovely, Kuki, CD, LJ, URBANGIRL

I have an app at 11.40 tomorrow, only 5 weeks today so to early to see a heartbeat, but hope see a sac, worst night of my life, feel optimistic today, hang in there my little much loved one  

lots of love Sarah ,hi to all

Lindz, WHOOOOOHOOOOOO    Mrs PUPO, All the luck and sticky vibes in the world


----------



## Bright Eyes

Just thought that I would pop in to say hi as read this from afar. I have had a FET this week using frostys that were made when I was 41 . We had another fresh go after creating them and then a natural BFP that ended in missed miscarriage.  It's taken a while to get around to it as lots of other things have got in the way. DH has been totally against it saying that we are too old and that we now have a nice quiet, comfortable life. He even wanted to let them go ( we only had the discussion as we had a letter telling us to pay for extension of store), it's been horrid. But I needed to finish this journey. We had 4 and 3 made it from the freezer and are back now. It's going to be a long 2 weeks and whatever happens, the end of our ivf journey... Bright Eyes x


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
I do get scans at the end of  4 weeks and if the scaner is good and consultant experience. You will find out a lot from the scan.
Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.. So excited for you..
Kukixx

Birght Eyes,
Hope you are relaxing and doing things make you happy. Good luck for testing..

Love to all.
Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sarah - good luck for tomorrow's scan     Your story is so similar to mine re the bleeding   


Lindz - I was wondering when tx was - congrats on being pupo    


Kuki - Mollie is teething and has the cold - poor wee lamb but still her normal cheerful amusing self, thanks for asking   


Big hugs to all


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy, oh poor little darling.. They grow so fast.. Cannot believe how fast the time going..Enjoy her!

Lindz, good luck hun.. Hope you are relaxing..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki - I know ! Mollie will be 8 months on the 19th of Oct


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy,
I remember you having your ET for her.. Incrediable.. 
I can not believe Lara will be 4 in december.. 
Enjoy and joy joy..
Kukixx


----------



## Marie1970

Hi Ladies,

I hope im posting this in the right place, someone correct if i´m not! I am finally (touch wood) starting my IVF beginning my next cycle which is Oct 24th Im pretty nervous and excited at the same time. I am terrifed that it wont work the first time then the 2nd then 3rd im so convinced that if i do everything right it will work, Im so certain it will work the first go. Rationally i know this is not the way it works but thats just whats in my head. got to be positive to some respect i guess. Im just dreading that gutted feeling and need to be realistic. Is there any others on the same time frame as me? Id love to be in a group or have a cycle buddy it would be reassuring and encouraging. My biggest worry is of course my age, will be just 42   on this cycle when I start omg where did all the time go but also I have a thyriod antibody issue thats just plopped in my lap for good measure. So if theres any other Oldies with thyriod worries I d love to hear from you or anyone with encouraging stories or any advice. The sites so huge i dont know where to start and keep getting lost in other peoples stories its such a rollercoaster, its true! Its fantastic that we can all go thru this journey together total strangers encouraging one another in this one hope of having a baby 

Baby dust to everyone sprinkle sprinkle

annie


----------



## justineb

Summer, hi and welcome, there's a few ladies with thyroid issues on here, goodluck for cycle.

Sarah, just wanted to send you some virtual hugs     I hope and pray all is Ok for you, it is so scary but try to stay centered as being mega stressed won't help anything     

UG - sorry egg didn't fertilise, you must be very fed up, do you have to stay there til Saturday? Which clinic are you in?

LJ   

Hi to everyone else

Justine


----------



## BECKY7

Hi summer  I have under active thyroid so why don't you come on to thyroids site as we do have brilliant lady on thyroids site called agate and she will answer any question you need to know and welcome.

Omg  I can't sleep now as had a nasty dirrareoa all day  phew it just calm down now and still no sight of my period  let hope it doesn't come while am sunbathing tomorrow lol.

Got 3 hour to sleep before I drive to gatwick.

Sleep sleep sleep

Becky7 xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

CD, so glad to hear you are in a nice place. Just enjoy your mum and next coming weeks. Rest lots and lots.. You are going to need the energy once precious is here.

Becky, where are you on hols?

Justineb, how are you?

UG, I am so very sorry.. 

Sarah, hope the scan was okay. 

Summer look at the below link for thyroid issues;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264667.0

I have done our weekly food shoping. And bought some indian food for lunch. Very unusal for me. Had them with sour cream. Yum.. Feel like I am pregnant and of course not. I am just pmting.. 7 days to go..

Have a great weekend.. I am very busy but just home most of the time.

Love.KUkixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

So Sorry UrbanGirl it didn't go to plan.  

Kuki, thanks love I will rest loads

Becky enjoy your hol.

Kuki, glad you enjoyed your Indian.


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
Thank you hun. I don't normally like it.. But goodness it was delicious.. I saw it and thought ohe yes. lets have it.. So glad I did.
I have a huge list waiting for today. And I have not done a thing from it yet..
Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

I've got VAT returns to sort out and I'm not in the mood.  Hate paper work.  Need to sort out spare room and clean house.

Well, I guess I ought to concentrate on work first. .............


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
Do the paper work. And don't worry about cleaning. Don't you upset precious.
Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

HI LOVELY LADIES  , thank you for all your support, means so much, all is good had two sacs, one good with a yolk sac, sadly not the other but over the moon to have one perfect little sac, this IS GOING TO BE MY BABY,  , back on the  21st for another scan, massive sigh of relief, the NHS were fab today so impressed, 

CD,


----------



## Daisychain1985

oops sorry pressed wrong button  

CD I echo Kuki leave the cleaning, it's the weekend  

Kuki thanks hon for your support , hope your feeling better, happy weekend  

kIZZY, Once again, many many thanks my own personnel calmer downer  

Justine thanks hon , any plans for the weekend, no sunbathing on the agenda I think  

Hi Jo, Neema, Gladys, Becky,Urban girl


----------



## carnivaldiva

Sarah, so, so happy for you. Take care and rest up


----------



## poppy40

Sarah - that's brilliant news! Have been thinking about you all day  Can you pass on my good luck wishes to Lindz as saw she is PUPO again - I'm keepng everything crossed  

Will catch up properly over the weekend. Have a good one everyone  xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
What a wonderful news.. So happy for you!!
Enjoy your pregnancy. Well try.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Sarah - yay yay yay!


----------



## jo8

Sarah - great news - so pleased for you  

Lindz - if you're reading fingers crossed that Penny has worked her mmagic for you to!

Have a good weekend everyone!

xx


----------



## neema

Urbangirl - sorry that the egg didn't fertilise  

Sarah - So glad that all is well...enjoy the next 8 months of pregnancy 

Poppy - are you ok hun?....hope that all is well.

Hi to everyone else and have a lovely weekend.xx


----------



## justineb

Sarah - That's wonderful news!  Bet you are so relieved.  Take it easy now.

Justine XXXX


----------



## neema

Lindz - Congratulations and hope this one ends up being a BFP for you


----------



## hopingx

Hello ladies, wanted to share some good news. Got back from my break in the Uk but wasnt able to see anyone at the clinic recommended. anyway getting ready for IVF no 3 , decided to test at weekend as late period and............was positive! for the first time ever I've seen 2 lines on the pregnancy test! trying not to get too excited will get my blood test done this week to confirm. also after the 1st IVF there was no development after the embryo after afew weeks so ended in m/c so really worried, especially as am 42. anyway wanted to share my news with you lovely ladies and keeping everything crossed that alls well


----------



## LJyorkshire

OMG Hoping that's amazing news..did you do anything special around ovulation time (apart from the obvious  )
Bet you can't believe it..everything crossed for the blood test Hun

LJ x


----------



## BECKY7

OMG hopingx  that is so amazing  Congrats

Hi ladies am hoilday in Tenerife with my mum and I am 3 or 4 day late with wipe of light pink and mild cramp on both size of my lower stomach and nothing happening  grrrr.

Ub  so sorry to hear your news
Sarah  so happy to hear about your little sweetie and take thing easy.

Kuki  come on get moving  to keep you sane lol

Becky xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hopingx, I betyou can not believe it.. Wonderful news.. Good luck with blood test.

Becky, enjoy tenerife. Lovely..

I saw my god twins this morning. Was so nice to spend time with them.

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

HopingX, that's fabulous news. Congratulations      

Lindz - good luck this time and congrats on being PUPO.....yes, bit of a shock re hidden C, I am seeing GP about antibios for hidden C tomorrow (as Penny wants my Gp to approve given allergies)  - will probably start them this week. 

Poppy- hello hun, hope all is Ok with you and the bump!  Are you over PV risk now?

CD- hope all is ok with you and LO - are you over  your milestone yet?

Sarah- hope you are resting up!

Kuki - when do you think you will  start cycle?

Isobel - hi- hope you have had a good week.

Hopex3 - are you still trying naturally? Any luck with OPK?

Di- are your Chicago results back yet?

Hi to Gladys, Hellypoo, Neema, LJ, Kizzy and everyone else.

Spoke to Penny at Serum yesterday. She wants me to have hysto.....even though I had one at ARGY in May. Penny reckons hidden C will mean lining is dead underneath surface and it will all need to be cut away, she reckons we should do this and try one more OE cycle. Still trying to mull it all over......not quite made mind up.....

Justine XXX


----------



## popsy1

Hello hopingx, congratulations, it really encourages us that it can happen without all of this other intervention. Brilliant! xxx

Popsy x


----------



## Hellypoo

Wonderful wonderful news hoping   So pleased for you


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hopingx, so pleased for you. Take care and look after yourself.


----------



## urbangirl

Hello all, well I waited till Saturday and still no fertilisation & they told me by email when I specifically asked them to phone.  
Kuki, Justine B, SaraE, Neema, Becky67, Kuki & CD thank you for your kind words. I think I am up to Plan 'S' now.

Justine, everyone raves about that hysto thing, Peny suggested it to me but I am just not brave enough to have that done, otherwise I would go for it, except I seem to remember it is _very_ expensive also... 
SarahE- I was so relieved to see everything okay, thank goodness for that, hope no more stresses for you & that you can just revel in your good fortune!
Hoping- Wow!! Lucky you, how wonderful, & makes us all feel more hopeful too, so thank you! 2011 isn't looking like such a bad year after all..
CD, hope it's all going smoothly 
Universe, Can we have some more baby dust on this thread please!!


----------



## Kuki2010

UG, yes please UNIVERSE!!!

Justineb, I had hysto and doc said it is fine. Now I worry if Penny is right. How can the first layer be great and second layer is crap. Anybody had this before? I am going to start my last OE&OS cycle in next week. Well ET will be around 25th Nov. The whole thing is just a nightmare. I am going to start steriods same day as my BCP. When did you start your steriods in your last cycle Justeneb. You were on them before your cycle started no? That is what I am planning to do..

Love. KUkixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sarah as you know I am ecstatic for you xxxxxxxxxxx Here every step of the way.   


so happy for lindz to be PUPO too sending you positive vibes 
xxxxxxxxxx   


hoping x - WOW! congrats hunny xxxx


Big hugs to all     


Teething angel here - I hate seeing her distressed - c'mon teeth already lol


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies, just a quickie from me as loads to catch up on, only got back from Scotland yesterday.

Sarah - really pleased with your news. Bet you're so excited to see little sac and allm ok. Enjoy your PG hun.

HopingX - what wonderful news! Bet you coudn't believe what you were seeing! 

Justine - no results until end of the month as have to have Thyroid re-test next week and having our results altogether on 26th.

Love to all, will do a longer post soon.

XXX


----------



## Gladys07

Hoping X - OMG how exciting!! xx


----------



## justineb

Kizzy - can't believe Molly's teething already!

Kuki - it's so confusing isn't it!!  I had hysto in May (like you they said it's normal) - so I think why do I need another (and why do I have to pay for another) , but then I worry that maybe that's the cause  of the failures? Penny seems to be saying I need D&C to check what lining is like if they cut into it and if it's dead underneath they will do D&C to get rid of old lining...... Am just not sure what to do for the best. Anyway, I start the antibios on Weds......... guess I will just let it float in my brain for a few weeks and OH and I will  need to decide what to do...

Di- hope you had a great time in Scotland, makes sense to get both results together....

 for everyone

Justine XX


----------



## neema

Hopingx - Wow....Congratulations   What a lovely surprise just before you embark on tx....you and Hellypoo have restored my faith of achieving a natural BFP. All the best with the pregnancy and enjoy it.

Hopex3 - If you think your not ovulating i would recommend trying clomid and see if it may induce ovulation

Di - Glad you had a lovely time in Scotland...I love Scotland 

AFM - Basting no 6 done on friday evening, first LH surge was on thursday and second positive on friday....so better timing this time round. 

Hi to the new ladies on the thread and Sarah, Kuki, Poppy, Jo_8, CD, Justine, Kizzy, Hellypoo and Gladys and everyone else.x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Kuki, Poppy, Kizzy, Neema, Jo8, Justine - Thanks for your good wishes.  I've been a bit quiet on here and tried not to make such a big deal about this cycle - hoping if I sit quietly and don't make too much of a fuss I will get a BFP for once!       

Urbangirl - I'm so sorry that your egg didn't fertilise.    I honestly found the cycle I had nothing to transfer far worse than the ones where I had BFNs.  The hysto at Serum seems to have worked for lots of ladies but it is €1500.  Penny normally recommends an aquascan first just to see if a hysto is necessary.  Justine - I'm not sure what the hysto's like at the ARGY but from my understanding the one they do in Athens is slightly different to the ones they do over here as they make implantion cuts as well as doing a D&C to remove old endometrium.  Praying it's done the trick for me!

LJ - Sorry to read that you had a recent BFN.   

Popsy1 - I also have a fear of flying but in the last 5 months I have made 4 trips abroad for treatment.  I try positive thinking and deep breathing during those moments of panic which seems to work, plus I watched a few self-help videos before my first flight - things like safety devices onboard and statistics.  A reassuring stat is that only 1 in 10 million people die in an air crash each year which is equivalent to just 6 people in the whole of the UK, and there are thousands of planes up in the air, landing and taking off every second without incident so I figured that the liklihood of anything happening to me was so small it was ridiculous to get myself worked up about it.  Mind you, I always make sure I sit by an emergency exit, just in case, and if I hear strange noises or the plane lurches I check to see if the flight attendants look frightened (which they never do of course)!   After 8 flights now it's become much easier but I still get nervous.  All I'm trying to say is don't let your fear get in the way of realising your dream.   I figured that if the aeroplane crashed then at least I had gone to my grave trying!

Sarah - Glad everything is OK with your pregnancy - can I say "I told you so"! LOL!  

Bright Eyes and Neema - Good luck for your 2ww.    When are your OTDs?  I had transfer on the 6th and was told to test 12 days later which is the 18th.  

Summer123 - Hi!  You have come to the right place here.  Good luck for your forthcoming cycle.

Hopingx - Congratulations!  Hoping your little one holds on tight this time.  You're not pregnant naturally too are you Becky... after Hoping's success you never know!

Gladys - how are things with you?

Hi DI, Hellypoo, HHH, Cd and anyone I've missed.

Love Lindz xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey. Finally got my period 4 day late  never ever been late  so wishful thinking lol as thinking I could be huh as knowing my partner got blockage lol  but 1 can dream eh lol  had diarrhoea and now bl##dy cold and sore throat huh  will take thing easy now and will start my TX on my next period  woo hoo

Hope you all are well

Becky7 xx


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Sorry haven't been posting for a while.

Lindz - I know you've been keeping everything quiet this time but make sure you come back & tell us when you get your BFP   


Sarah - how are you feeling? Have you got another scan booked - I ended up having one at 6wk, 7 wk & 9wks as didn't want to wait until the 12 wk one  

Neema - lots of luck with your basting honey. I really hope you see those 2 lines v soon   

Justine - hope the anti b's aren't too bad & you don't have to take them for too long. Lots of decisions to make I know - I would have def headed out to Serum if my last cycle hadn't worked - have only heard good things. Agate has posted some info on OE cycles on the Greece boards which may be worth a look 

Di - hope you had a lovely hol  Do you feel any better on your thyroid meds?  Good luck for your test results 

LJ - how are you feeling hun? Are you still in Amsterdam? Great news your sister is going to be your donor - hope everything goes well with her testing etc 

Gladys - how are you feeling? Have you had your 20wk scan yet?

CD - how are you? Is your Mum over looking after you? Hope you're getting spoilt rotten & you can relax a bit and enjoy your preg 

Kizzy - poor Mollie bless her - its horrible seeing them in pain. Hope she's feeling a bit better soon 

UG - so sorry your embies didn't fertilise, that must be awful  Have you got plans to do tx somewhere else in Europe now?

Kuki - how are you doing honey?  Sounds like you're keeping yourself v busy x

Hellypoo - how are you feeling? Have you had your 12wk scan? 

Hopingx - amazing news - huge congrats! Keeping everything crossed for you  

Becky - hope you're having a lovely holiday 

Popsy1 - hello & good luck with your tx  

Bright Eyes - lots of luck with your 2ww 

Jo8 - how are things with you? Any more news on when you start your tx?  

Hope*3 - how are things with you? 

Isobel - how are you hun? 

Summer - hello & welcome - lots of luck with your tx too  

Georgia - hello & welcome - so sorry for the loss of your LO  

AFM - had the all clear for PV last week - massive relief although I'll miss the reassurance of my weekly scans  Saw the Cardiologist last week - pretty patronising & not convinced he'd actually seen a copy of my 24 hour monitor recording from what he was saying but he's done another one so hoping he will look at that one  . Thankfully my heart scan was ok.

Love to everyone - have a good week  xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies, thanks for all you well wishes, you really are such a lovely caring group of ladies, thanks my friends, Kuki,LJ,,KizzyJo,DI, ,Neema, Justine,Becky, CD, Urbangirl  

Hoping that is fantastic news, congrats on your  , whooohooooooo    
r h
Justine, ho hon, I am being very lazy, taking no chances, dossed in bed until 3 pm on Sun  , def have the hysto, would 100% recommend ,   good luck hon,  

Urban girl, so sorry hon, how horrible to do it by email, hope you are being looked after and pampered by your family and friends  

Kuki, you sure are one determined lady, lots of luck and love for the next cycle my friend        

Kizzy   , thank you  my friend, you are indeed a friend when I need it the most, so lucky to have your support, 
aw your little Mollie, hope she does not suffer for too long , poor wee babe    

Di thanks hon, so happy but still on tenterhooks, hurry up 12 weeks might be able to breathe then  , hope your holiday did you good and you are all relaxed and refreshed  

Neema, good luck with the basting         

Lindz, yes you can lol,  , but I will still be phoning you worrying, you know I will, GOOD LUCK MRS PUPO      ,

Becky, aw hon you are suffering, hope you feel better soon  

Poppy  hi hon, I am feeling ok , a bit sick, but happy I am feeling sick   , scan booked for the 21st Oct at EPU,
whew you must be over the moon all is going to be ok , that cardio man is something else    

       to all you ladies patiently waiting 

lots of love Sarah XXXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
All these are great. as your immunes are done.. All good for the next Tx.

Poppy,
So glad PV is all clear now.. Enjoy.. Just get some extra scans.. I would..
I am waiting for my AF so I can start next tx..

Sarah,
I tell you I have had enough with the treatments all. I would love to be free off them to enjoy my life properly but lets do this last one and will take some time off from it all. If I can resist cycling again.

Love to you all. 
KUkixx


----------



## hopingx

Hello ladies, thanks for your lovely messages. I went for the blood test and the HCG showed 46,800, the chart seems to suggest thats 6 weeks pregnancy.I feel abit lost as there is no GP sytem here where anyone guides or monitors you so I am just getting an appointment at the end of the month to go for a scan and hope for the best. I am really worried as last time I didnt see a heartbeat and it was all over before it began. am trying not to think about that at the mo. have been feeling abit sicky but maybe thats a good sign - its such a long journey for us but fingers crossed for us all


----------



## carnivaldiva

HOPINGX, try not to get too stressed.  You can have a scan at 6+ weeks and it will pick up a heartbeat.  I'm so chuffed for you and DH.

Take care. x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hopingx,
Great number. Just organise your scan with or without NHS. I saw my HBs at 5+5. So should have it already. Just do not stress.. It is not good for you or the baby.. 
Enjoy.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  how can you say it great for me to have diarrhoea and a cold and sore throat are great while on holiday  as with my period too as it boiling hot here and can't go swimming with heavy cycle and blowing my sore nose every 5 min and horrible stuff coming out of me when coughing  is all good for me haha aghhhhh  can't wait for all to calm down before I go home to cold weather but ready to start my TX on my next cycles.

Hope everyone are well

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
You poor darling.. But it shows you immunes are down big time and it is good for getting pregnant..   
Hope you are having a better day today.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

It's so lovely having my Mum with me. She'll sort out my kitchen cupboards and I won't have to take any time off work for workmen to turn up.  Bliss.

Hope all is well ladies.

Lindz, sending you lots of      for 2ww


----------



## BECKY7

Oh honestly oh that brilliant and now needed to get better soon  and hope your AF come soon for you kuki

Carn  how nice of your mum to look after you so rest up

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
Oh lovely. Enjoy your mum before your darling comes. 

Becky,
Rest up and eat well. You should get better very soon. When do you get back?

Lindz,
Thinking of you.     

Still FFing. Done absolutely nothing yet.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## mooo

Hello ladies
Hope all well there. 

Still waiting for AMH results here - lots of faffing about with who's paying, so it's now been cleared up , I'm paying. but means we wait a bit longer. Still planning to go with the AF oct for a fresh cycle, provided the AMH comes back ok. Cons says it wouldn't stop the plan going ahead, but if it is mega low may want to rethink if it is worth the strain. At this rate it looks like i'd be PUPO over christmas / New Year, gulp, that's a big deal. But don't want to put off.

Any other ladies who might be getting similar timing? 
Of course this may all not happend yet, but it's easier to deal with the thoughts of that BFN if there's a plan to go forward. Just wondering, if we had such a good response when I was 36 and then with FET at 38, can it be really that different at 41

Mooo
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Moo,
My response was same when I was 36 and when I was 40. Will tell you how I do in next cycle. I will be 41+5m than. ET should be around 25th of Nov. 
Just stay positive. It does not matter really how many we get. As long as a great one would do.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi all, just checking in to say hello. Have been having work issues, then dh issues
And now have cold/chest infection, so wish I didn't have to go to work !!
Hopingx, I am so pleased to hear your news!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope*3,
Take good care. Work will come and go. DHs will come and go.. But you won't.. 
Hope you are feeling okay today.
Kukixx


----------



## 50%mummy50%daddy

Good morning!!!!

Hello everyone........ I need help and advice and thought this the best place to start.

I am moving to Essex in three weeks... What clinic is known for high success rates for oldies like me... I'm 42 

Using own eggs(what's left) low AMH high FSH.  Two natural births all grown up, sterilised 14yrs ago, married now and want baby together.  Private patient.  Tried once TX canceled 

Hope you can help

Lots of baby dust xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi mummydaddy 
Welcome  I am too from Essex and I go to part barts and part London clinic a lady call miss Amanda tozer  and I will start my tx in 3 week time. I am 40.4  where about in essex are you moving to
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

M&D,
The best clinic in London for eldies is ARGC. There are a few ladies in here who goes to ARGC. I don't. I did all mine abroad. Next one I am off to Reprofit. And my immunes with Dr. Gorgy.

Becky is in Essex. She is lovely. I met her 3 week ago and was great too.. I am sure she will help.. 

Becky,
How are you feeling today?

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  that is sweet of you and am a bit better just horrible flump coming out by the pool  yuk but got load of toilet rolls with me though lol  got 1 more day then fly home tomorrow night.
Has your AF come yet and have you sort out intralipids xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
You poor thing..
Still no AF.. Feeling pretty crap..
And no still have not bought any. Not sure if shall I go for 2 intralipids or buy a big box like you did. I have prescription for 2 intralipids. So I can use that. And if we get lukcy I can buy a box of them later.. I don't know not sure..
Kukixx


----------



## mooo

Hey Kuki, all being well my week for e/c will be 5th or 12th Dec, depending on when AF turns up... and if my AMH isn't in my boots. So nearly cycling together and I'll be 41+2! If all goes well, will be on short protocol, figured that short downreg is manageable, last time I felt fine, first time was worst, lots night sweats. Think hormones been ok this time as I've not had any symptoms lasting beyond the 2ww and bfn. Starting to take CoQ10 and folic acid but not megadoses yet.

Hoping - you take it easy, it won't be long til you see your LO.

Welcome 50%mummydaddy - moving house and going for IVF, wow, you know how to turn up the stress volume - hope you have good way of chilling out too!

Mooo
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Mooo,
I will be on less drugs this time around. Not sure how it will be. This time it will be SP where all my others was LP. Well I asked Reprofit for SP. I dont' want so many eggs this time. Just enough for our fresh cycle. And this time I will start with my immune drugs a lot earlier..
Still no AF for me at the mo.. Who knows we might end up doing it in same sort of days..
Lets hope we both get our BFP and enjoy our pregnancies.. 
Kukixx


----------



## Hellypoo

Poppy - I'm so pleased you've finally got the all clear!  Must be such a relief for you (althought I can understand missing the frequent scans )  I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly  

Lindz - I do hope this time will be successful  Sending much  

Sarah - how are you feeling?  

Becky - you poor thing, sounds like you're feeling pretty rough    I hope you have managed to enjoy your holiday.  Safe journey home x

Kuki - you have the best PMA out of everyone on this board.  Sending you much  that your tx will be successful this time round.

50%mummy50%daddy - I was at CRGH who are just by Kings Cross, so a pretty easy journey into town.  I'd definitely recommend them, even though I didn't end up having IVF with them (I did a round of IUI and then got lucky!), they have a very good reputation with excellent results.

AFM - well I had my 12 week scan on Tuesday and am SO relieved that everything is fine.  We went to the Fetal Medical Centre rather than to my local hospital as I was so paranoid something was going to be wrong, and they were fantastic.  We did have a laugh when they showed us a 3D scan (which I find really freaky!) and I thought I could see it was a boy (I don't want to know the sex) til I was told that was it's umbilical cord   Think I should just leave it to the experts!  So looks like I can finally say out loud "we're having a baby"   Due 19th April.  

Hope all is well with everyone, sending much love and   to you all.


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies

Hopex3 -sorry you're not well and having DH issues alongside work issues. Never easy is it? Hopw you feel better soon.

Hellypoo - pleased your scan went well and all is fine. Enjoy your PG.

HopingX - Pleased all is well and already 6 weeks PG! Does that fit in with your dates?

Poppy - I've just got to get my Thyroid re-tested on Monday and then we get all results back on 26th. Hope your cardiologist sorts things out for you.

JustineB - Hi, how are things with you?

Sarah - we had a great time on holiday thanks. Dogs loved it too. Roll on 12 weeks for you. Time flies so won't be long.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - Another Birthday for me today! 43! Time just rolls by doesn't it? I seriously thought I'd be PG by now and never expected to be 43 or older and still on this rollercoaster. Oh well, this time next year I hope all will be sorted. Off out for a meal tonight, just me and DH. Had a lovely day so far and visited my BF and her twins this morning. She gave me a bracelet with 'lucky ducks'on it. Just before she went to Spain for her DE I gave her a 'lucky duck' form Whitby and she fell PG straight away after 8+ years TTC. You never know it may be the charm for me too. FX

Di XXX


----------



## justineb

Di - Happy Birthday luv, enjoy your evening out and hope the ducks bring you luck this coming year!

Justine xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
Cannot believe it is friday. Where the week gone. I have not achieved anything.

Di,
Hope you had a lovely night. 

Justineb,
How are you doing?

Hellypo,
What a great news. Another big mile stone. Hope you are enjoying it.

We are off to my sisters today. Won't be on line probably over the weekned. Wishing you all a great one. Talk to you on monday.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Di, happy belated birthday wishes for yesterday.

Hellypoo, 3D scans are fab.  I have one next Saturday in Crawley.  Like you, I want my baby's gender to be a surprise. 

Kuki, enjoy your visit at sister's

Hi to all and I hope you have a fab weekend.


----------



## poppy40

Hellypop - fab news on your scan - must have been a huge relief!   

Di - hope you had a lovely birthday & DH spoilt you rotten  Hope those lucky ducks do the trick  Have been laughing at some of the posts on the Serum thread as they have a lucky C0ck on a Rock which is being offered around for a stroke!  

Kuki - did I see you are doing tx next month?  Lots of luck & hope the time passes quickly 

Moo - lots of luck with your AMH result . Even if its lower than you hoped, it doesn't mean you won't respond to stims, its usual for it to be lower when you're 40+. I found that dhea also worked for me & was on 600mg of CoQ10 a day - it's also good for swimmers 

Becky - so sorry you've been feeling so rough on your hols   Hope you get well soon 

50%M+D - as Kuki has said ARGC have the best results for 40+ although they are pretty expensive. Lots of luck 

CD - can you send your Mum over to me  So pleased you have someone to look after & pamper you for a change   Enjoy your 3D scan!

Hope*3 - hope you're feeling better soon  My DH is driving me insane at the moment - he has forgotten everything I've asked him to do this week even if its just getting some more milk, I swear I'm going to start writing reminders on his forehead. He's obviously got too used to me doing all the house stuff for him   

HopingX - wishing you lots of luck for your scan  

Sarah - how are you feeling?   Have you got any tiredness or nausea? Good luck for your scan next week. I also had a private one at 9 weeks as didn't want to wait 5 more weeks for another NHS one 

Justine - will PM you later hun 

Neema - hope everything is good with you - keeping everything crossed for you  

AFM - off to Wales for the weekend to see my family & watch the all important rugby match on Sat! DS has got all his Wales stuff to wear bless him. Looking forward to having a bit of a rest tbh. Have tried to wind down my work a bit but has been manic this week - decided to start mat leave in 4 weeks (yippee) as cons will try & book my C-section for 38 weeks. 

Had a load of baby stuff arrive this week so very exciting - DS has his teddies strapped into the buggy & car seat - soo cute! Have a lovely weekend everyone  xx


----------



## urbangirl

Hello all, are there 5 of us now pregnant on this thread?  I'm just trying to work out percentages, it's about 5% chance of success at IVF after 40, isn't it? Or maybe that's after 42.    But anyway, I'm sure there's not 100 of us on this thread so we're doing really well. I reckon at a conservative estimate we're at 12.5%, which is really amazing since we're all difficult cases (hope I'm not offending anyone ).  Three more months of the year left, I really hope we can get some more bfps' it will be great to see who it is...


----------



## hopingx

urbangirl, think you are right- the % is not so low. my sister had her 1st baby naturally conceived at 43 yrs 6mths-theres hope for all! dyellowcar, I think the 6 wks sounds about right but am hoping the 1st can in 2 weeks will give a better idea. hope all you ladies are keeping well xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

I can't believe I'm posting this but after 10 attempts including 7 embryo transfers and a total of 18 embryos transferred I think I may have my first ever BFP!       I had a VERY faint line on a First Response yesterday which was 8dp3dt and a faint line on a Tesco's cheapy this morning.  I had a bit of spotting yesterday which Penny at Serum is convinced is implantation bleeding so I'm crossing everything that this is for real.  Apart from a little spotting I don't feel any different to all my other cycles and as it's still early days I'm trying not to get too excited just in case, but I still couldn't help jumping up and down and squeaking like a deranged mouse when I saw a faint second line on the Tesco cheapy!  I keep looking at it every 5 minutes to make sure it's still there!

Love to everyone,

Lindz xxx


----------



## neema

Di - Happy belated birthday and hope that you get your BFP soon  

Lindz - OMG so happy for you   you must be over moon!!. Congratulations and enjoy every minute of it.  

UG - The number has gone up with Lindz's BFP

Hellypoo - Glad that your scan went well

Poppy - Glad that you got the all clear not long to go now   Have a lovely weekend in Wales

CD - It must be great having your mum around  

Hi to everyone else and have a lovely weekend.xx


----------



## kizzymouse

sounds to me like you are definitely pregnant Lindz - so happy for you


----------



## Hellypoo

Lindz - that's the best news


----------



## hopingx

well done Lindz!


----------



## justineb

Lindz - I am over the moon for you, you so deserve this, that's just brilliant news.      

Hellypoo - also great news about your scan!     

Hi everyone!

Justine XXX


----------



## Daisychain1985

Lindz     , sounds like more than one, congrats my dear friend, totally over the moon for you,WHOOOOOHOOOOOOOO  did you get your new boots and many more pee sticks  

Poppy, hi hon, you sure do have a lot of holidays, hope you have a great weekend , I am feeling sick now and have killer headaches, since last Sun, 7 weeks on thurs, wow, how quick that has gone, starting mat leave in 4 weeks  

Kuki, all the very best for the last one,   it brings your dreams come true, you deserve a lucky break after all your tries  

Hoping congrats on your pg, I am so scared too of having my scan, it's torture, roll on next fri, hope you can book one soon  

Becky hope you are feeling better now  

Kizzy hi my dear friend , hope Mollie's rash has cleared up, I am doing good apart from feeling sick and headaches, just so happy to be pg don't care what happens to me, but hope I don't get piles, as some pg ladies do  

Moo try to stay positive    

Hope     , to work and DH probs, hope your feeling better hon  

DI , sorry I missed your Birthday, very happy belated wishes, hope you had a fab one, hope the coming year is your best ever       for the lucky duck

50% m&d, hi and welcome, hope your life in Essex will be lucky,  

Hellypoo , I am coping just, still cant believe I am pg, but waking up 5 times in the night to go for a wee soon reminds me  , congrats on your 12 week scan   

CD, hi hon hope your Mum is pampering you , must be so lovely to be looked after,  

Justine   hi my friend, how goes it with you, my cat has just chucked up, nice, then stood in it, banished him to the spare room to lick it off as he wont let me wipe it off his feet, 

HI UG,LJ,Gladys, Neema, 

lots of love and   to all


----------



## poppy40

Lindz - fantastic news - so thrilled for you!!!          Have you got any CB digitals? I got a faint line at exactly the same no of days post transfer on a FR so was amazed to see a BFP on the CB - the digitals are well worth the money! No doubt you will be testing every day for a while   

Sarah - all sounds really positive!! I had a lot of headaches up to 16 weeks & you'll probably get flattened with tiredness very soon but its all well worth it   

As for the rugby -      My mum was worried I might go into labour 

xx


----------



## poppy40

Sarah & Lindz - just laughing at your posts on the Serum thread recommending the PUPO ladies go on the swings   A spinning fairground ride did it for me - perhaps Penny should add it to her protocol   xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Maybe it's the flying that does it LOL   


Sarah I didn't get piles thankfully but a bit of constipation in the early days, no headaches but very tired and sick up to 10 times a day for around 5 months then it eased off slightly!!!


Ah I miss my bump in a way - now she is here though it's even more amazing  xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thank you so much everyone for your congratulations.









Got the big guns out this morning and tested with a CB Digital and it's definitely a







and OTD's not until Tuesday so I'm over the moon. Somehow the word "Pregnant" staring back at me has convinced me that it's actually real!









LOL at your posts, Poppy & Kizzy... although maybe there is something in the "going up and down" motion like on the swings, flying, fairground rides etc... maybe it helps push the embies into the lining. You never know!

Justine - I just want to say that if I can get a BFP with all my problems then so can you. Keep positive.   

Hi Neema, HopingX, Urbangirl, Hellypoo, Sarah, CD, Kuki, Di, Moo, and all the other lovely ladies who have supported me on this thread.

Love Lindz xxx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Lindz, such a reassurance seeing PREGNANT on a CB DIG, believe it hon it's real, take care and savour these precious moments  

Poppy, omg  weeks of headaches, ouch, had one this morning, took one parecetomol, gone now, feel loads better, went for a walk in the sun, sometimes I wish  I had a dog to go with, my cat just sleeps,  oh dear oh dear the rugby  

I remember you went on a whizzy ride, but I am too chicken, swings are my limit  

Kizzy, hi hon, ten times a day, not looking forward to that, will be worth it though if I get a gorgeous daughter like Mollie,


----------



## BECKY7

Omg lindz  at last  That is fanastic  you so deserve it after all these times.

Sarah  thank you and am a little better  not there yet  must get well soon as I will start my marvlon pill in 2 week time  aghhhhh.

Had anyone hear from masiecat 

Hope you all had better weekend then I lol

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Lindz,
Just came home and just seen your news!!! Fantastic!!!! Amazing!! I am so sooooo happy for you.. You did it!!! 
Absolutely over the moon... Can not believe it.. 
Enjoy it!!! Try it!! 
Love Kukixx


----------



## Bright Eyes

Lindz. That is fab news. Hope that it is all plain sailing from here for you, xx

I have test date Tues but have stayed away from early test. Not for any reason apart from I am petrified. Scared of facing the negative , just don't really want to know as just feel bad vibe. If i dont test then it keeps that painaway a bit longer " I had some vision probs the day after transfer that put me into stress overload and back and to hospital. They still not sure if reoccurrence of a prob that I do have or reaction / side effect of the progesterone bullets and or clexame. Could not risk stopping them so just been keeping close monitoring. Not really what I needed though. I don't feel any different either... Usual sore boobs and now an AF feeling that usually get before test date. I'd 
love to be proven wrong but really don't think so. 
Just so so glad that there is good news on the thread.
Enjoy the moment ! Love Bright Eyes.


----------



## ~Lindz~

Becky and kuki - thank you both. I still cant quite believe it's me posting a bfp on here! 

Thanks too Bright eyes. Try and stay positive. I have no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever, just a feeling like af is on her way. Don't even have sore (.)(.) I think poor Sarah has enough for both of us! Good luck.xxxx I'm afraid I can't post smilies from my phone but sending you bucket loads of pma.


----------



## kizzymouse

Lindz - CB digi don't lie!! Nothing like seeing those words    Congrats hunny you did it - the HCG must be strong! Twinnies!!!


----------



## jo_11

Just wanted to pop on and offer Lindz the congratulations that she deserves; bring out the dancing elephants...



            


Belatedly congratulations too, to SarahEssex


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lindz, congratulations.  I'm absolutely over the moon for you.  Take it easy, keep taking vits and rest.

2 BFP in as many weeks!!!!!  This is so exciting.

Hi to all and sending you all lots of PMA for tx and in between.

The last 2 times, I was told to refrain from swimming, baths and strenuous exercise during stimming, after EC and for a while after ET.


----------



## Gladys07

Lindz --woooooooooooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fantastic news xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi carn  does taking pill included during Stimming  as I am on SP.
Becky7xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

If ir's the contraceptive pill, I wouldn't say that's part of stimming Becky.  It's just some advice I was told by clinic nurses in Uk and Cyrpus.  I've only just started having baths now.  A shower unfortunately isn't as relaxing!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Ohh I bet it lovely to have a bath finally eh and thank you as I will stop once I start Stimming  carn
Becky7 xx


----------



## Hellypoo

I'm just thrilled for you Lindz    It really is the best best news!

Us 'oldies' aren't doing too bad are we    Many more   that this run of good luck continues!


----------



## dyellowcar

Lindz- Congratulations on your BFP! That is super news! So pleased for you.

Thanks to everyone for my birthday wishes.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## mooo

Fab News LINDZ!!!!

SO many BFPs on this board gives us all much more hope!

mooo
x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Lindz - congratulations Hun! So happy for you x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Sorry not been posting. Have been very down, exhausted though getting lots of sleep. Think it may be depression. Seeing the clinic's  counsellor tomorrow. I think I'll have to slope off from this board as we are going to use donor egga after Christmas, hopefully my sisters if all her tests cone back ok. Am so sad to give up on my own eggs but just don't have any positivity that they can work for us and my need for a baby is just overwhelming. Thanks for all your support over the last few months and I will keep an eye here to check on all those lovely BFPs and look forward to the birth announcements!

LJ x


----------



## carnivaldiva

LJ, sometimes we put a lot of pressure on ourselves.  I wouldn't be surprised if after you've had your BFP from your DE that you get a BFP from your OE.

I think I suffered from depression too for a while.  It's perfectly understandable.

Take care and look after yourself. x


----------



## poppy40

LJ - sending you big hugs honey    Let us know how you get on with your DE as we'll all be keeping everything crossed for your BFP    xx


----------



## poppy40

Just thought I would post this - I know OFU are currently working with Dagan Wells & offering CGH as I spoke to him before I did my last cycle & it does all sound really promising. I did look into having it done but for various reasons (poor reserve) & timing etc I decided not to but hopefully it will help a lot of ladies in the future.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2050297/IVF-test-guarantees-success-available-months.html

/links


----------



## fiorella69

Hiya everyone!

I know I haven't been a regular here, but wanted to thank you for your support and share some good news.   

Can't quite believe my eyes, especially as we haven't had any treatment since August, so this is a completely natural little surprise. Really didn't think it would be possible for us to get to this without help.  Our first ICSI cycle in April failed. It didn't seem right to me, so did some research and found AngelBump's protocol on FF.  DH and I started following her recipe in June  and with our second IVF cycle we found his sperm quality improved so much we didn't need ICSI, and the quality of our embryos improved. Sadly that cycle ended with a BFN, and we were wondering what to do next, and had started investigation into immunes etc etc. However, last week, wondering where AF was, I nonchalantly did a pregnancy test and was stunned to see a  !!  We're pretty sure a lot of it is down to the supplements.  Plus no alcohol or caffeine for either of us, and keeping our diet as organic as possible.  Still can't believe it.  Thank you again for your support.  Sending positive and sticky vibes to you all.


F
xx


----------



## poppy40

Wow Fiorella! - fantastic news. Congrats!


----------



## kizzymouse

That's brilliant news Fiorella congrats


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks for all your congratulations ladies and all the support you've given me during my ups and downs on this thread.   

Jo - Thanks for the dancing elephants.   If you're reading good luck with your 2ww.   I haven't had chance to catch up with your diary yet but I hope Dave has survived his time in the deep freeze and is now where he belongs.    

LJ - So sorry you're feeling down.   I've been through many down patches while on this journey and have had long periods of not feeling up to posting.  It's so hard to keep on bouncing back after so many failures.  Do keep in touch and let us know how you get on.

Fiorella - Massive congratulations!  This must be BFP season!

AFM, I still can't believe I have a BFP and have been testing every day since to make sure I'm still pregnant!   Ridiculous, I know, but on Monday I honestly thought I was going to miscarry.  I had such a bad reaction to the antibiotics for hidden C that I was doubled over with violent stomach cramps, sweatting, shaking, and spent the whole evening on the loo.  I was convinced that all that violent cramping and wretching had harmed my little bean/s.  I was so nervous testing yesterday morning so it was such a relief when the CB digital came back at Pregnant 2-3 weeks which is exactly where I am time-wise.  My hCG on Monday came back at 103 which I'm told is good for so early on but my progesterone was a little low at 22 so Penny's told me to take extra orally.  I'm going back to the GP for repeat bloods tomorrow which will be 14dp3dt so I'm just praying that my levels have risen as they should.  I'm quietly hopeful as the line on First Response is now darker than the control and came up instantly but I'm scared to get too excited until I see a heartbeat on a scan. 
 

Lindz xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Lindz,
Great numbers.. Yuppie!!! You are pregnant...

Once you see it all okay and HB is there.. You will relax a bit but I have to tell you it will be worry most of the time till it comes into your arms.. But will be amazing even with constant worry..

When is your scan?

Kukixx


----------



## Mish3434

Wow huge congrats Lindz, what fab news to come back to    

shelley xx


----------



## neema

LJ -   taking some time out sounds like a good idea.....look after yourself and each other, this journey is not easy  

Fiorella - Wow...another natural BFP!!. Congratulations!!. Wish you a healthy pregnancy  

Lindz - Yay!!. Your beta numbers are great!!. Wish you a healthy 8 months ahead and enjoy every minute of it....you so deserve this  

Jo_11 - Congratulations on being PUPO...I'm   you get a BFP....i am sure you will as it seems to be the season for good news      

Hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## justineb

Fiorella, congratulations, so fantastic to get another natural BFP on thread

JustineX


----------



## BECKY7

Oh lindz  that fanastic number  ooooooo bet you can't wait for your other blood test and how the number coming along  a lot higher hopefully.

Florella  OMG that fanastic  news.

Sound like everyone doing so well in the end as many more PG news on this over40 site eh.

Becky xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

OMG,  so much good news here at moment.

Lindz, you're bound to be anxious.  I still am and I've only just started to do some things because Mum is with me.

Florella, my goodness anothr BFP here!!!!     

Jo, congrats on being PUPO.  Sending you lots of PMA for 2ww.

Love to all. x


----------



## Kuki2010

Ladies,
We are doing so so well..
Firolla, super news. Another natural.. Wonderful..
Jo, you are next...
Who else PUPO?
Hope there will be the day every single one of us preggers..  
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## habuiah

Hi everyone, thought i would pop in and see how you all are, i see there has been lots of good news, many congrats to our newly pregnant ladies thats fantastic, especially lindz, as you've been through so much, god knows you deserve it, i hope all goes smooth for you all.

Well ladies, i still have not yet had a period its been 92 days, i did go for a blood test like you all recommended, it showed that my estrogen levels were very low, clinic didn't give to much explanation as to why this has happened, but said the levels were rising slowly and that i should get a period soon that was over 2 weeks ago and still nothing. i feel like am in limbo waiting.

DH and I have doing a lot of talking about DE and i think he is finally quite happy to go ahead with that, i think after our review appt at clinic when our consultant told us we only had a 5% chance in conceiving with our own eggs has helped him with the decision to move on, having said that ,only 5% chance, she thought i was taking drastic measures going for DE, she said if you were bot producing eggs or had low response's to drugs then yes but reproductively she said i was in good shape, and should try again with OE, this as you can imagine confused me even more, as our embryos were not all that good quality and have never had any frozen surely this tells her something, yes am making eggs but they are rubbish quality so why i want to go through all that again for more heartache.

We are thinking of going to serum for DE TX Ive heard alot of good things about it.

I hope everyone is well i know i am not on very much, so not to good at personals but i do think of all of you, you're a fantastic bunch of ladies. xxx


----------



## justineb

Habuiah, I have just started Serum process (glad I did as I am very inspired by Lindz and Sarah's BFPs), you fill out form on website and Penny'll talk to you for a free discussion, then I suspect she will get you to do hidden C test first..... then if it's positive there's the antibios, then the scan or hysto (it takes a while to get going to treatment stage). 

I am probably going to forgo IUI now and get hysto done in December, which means I wouldn't be ready to cycle until the new year as lining has to regrow.

Justine


----------



## Daisychain1985

Jo11, well hi honey and where have you been, whats all this about you being PUPO, you kept that quite, congrats  , hope you come back to us again now, missed you, aw thanks hon, still cant believe I got a  , after 12 very long years of trying  

LJ, Oh hon, so sorry your feeling blue, its hard to give upon own eggs, but so many ladies make the switch as a baby is more precious than genetics, and at least your lovely sister is family, don't leave us, I am sure we will all miss you, your journey started here on this thread , it's just a name, we are all friends, aiming for a common goal,time is a great healer, come back when you are ready   

Fiorella OMG how fantastic well done     

LINDZ, hi hon, hope you have stayed away from MR GOOGLE today, Hope you got your bloods done ok  

Habuaiah,


----------



## Daisychain1985

oops  Hab I would def rec Serum, I am sure Lindz would too, ask Penny for a phone consult, or have a look at the Serum info guide, good luck  

Justine, hi hon, it will be worth it, New Year, New Lining, New Baby           

HI KIZZY, CD,GLADYS,BECKY,HELLYPOO,DI,KUKI,

Lots of love, scan tomorrow at 7.45, so scared, but   all is good

love Sarah XXXX


----------



## justone

Hi everyone,
Hope you don't mind me joining you on the board! I have been 'lurking' for sometime now and decided to take the plunge and post here. I have had ICSI twice now, both BFN unfortunately   and am due to attend my review appointment at the RFC next week. I am dreading it   as there are a number of issues I feel aggrieved   about the last ICSI and I need to get them resolved, at least in my head if nothing else.   DH and I can't afford any more tx unfortunately   which is a bit of a problem. To be honest I feel at 6s and 7s over tx and stuff.    Sorry this is such a whingey first post from me. My SIL is due a baby next week too (her second) and my own sister is also due in the next few weeks (her third) which I have to admit is tough for DH and me. Don't get me wrong, I am delighted for both families, I just wish DH and I had our own LO too! 
Sending each and everyone of you lots and lots of


----------



## fiorella69

Thanks everyone for your good wishes. I just wanted to say congratulations to Linz - you must be over the moon. I can't believe your perseverance.  And Sarah too!!! And everyone else who's preggers.  Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies.

LJ - sorry to hear you're feeling so down. Look after yourself and best of luck with the DEs. I'm sure you'll be back in your stride with your PMA restored before long.

Welcome to Justone.  I'm sure you'll find lots of good tips and support here.

Sending everyone who's still trying lots and lots of v positive vibes and


----------



## LJyorkshire

Sarah - just popping on to say hope the scan went well love?

Thanks for all the good wishes. Been feeling more positive last couple of days thank goodness. Think I got rock bottom and am slowly on the way back up

LJ x


----------



## hopingx

good luck Sarah with the scan, mine is on tuesday-v nervous


----------



## urbangirl

A late congratulations to Lindz, since I'm behind on all the latest thread news, and to Carla Bruni - congrats on her baby girl born yesterday, lucky lady!


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks so much to all you lovely ladies on this board for your congratulations.   

I'm honestly so touched.  I'm still in shock about the BFP and was in even more shock when my second beta came back at 631     At only 14dp3dt DH is now convinced we're having twins and has already told everyone at his work.  He seems to have completely forgotten the fact that we agreed to keep my BFP to ourselves until we'd seen a heartbeat at the very earliest.  I felt with it being so early it was tempting fate to announce it to people as there are still many hurdles to jump before I have my baby in my arms... men eh!  I have another test on Monday so praying hCG levels are still rising quickly.    Ironically having all these tests is making me more anxious than not having them!   

Habuiah and all you other ladies considering Serum.  As I think I said before I can't recommend them highly enough.  After 10 attempts and no positve pee stick EVER in my life before I honestly thought I would never get pregnant but amazingly I did thanks to the wonderful Penny.  I think where Serum differ is they have a more individualised approach and actually look for reasons for implantation failure rather than just putting it down to luck or age... and as I found out at Serum all my previous BFNs weren't just down to old eggs which is what other clinics had told me and not bothered to investigate further... Although I'm so over the moon about my BFP I can't help but feel sad for all those little embies that died inside me when maybe they could have survived.  

Welcome Justone - Sorry you have been through such a horrible time recently.   No need to apologise about whingeing - it's what we're all here for!

HopingX - Good luck with your scan.    You must be so nervous and excited... I know I will be!

Hi to everyone,   Becky, Kuki, Sarah, Poppy, BrightEyes, Jo_11, HopingX, Urbangirl, Jo8, Kizzy, Gladys, Hellypoo, Neema, Justine, Di, Moo, LJ, Fiorella, Habuiah and of course our lovely m0derator Shelley.

Lindz xxx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies all went well at scan yesterday, happiest moment ever seeing that little fast beating heart,  

LJ, good your bouncing back a little bit, it all takes time to heal, you will get there, be kind to yourself   

Hoping, good luck for tuesday        . I was so nervous could not breathe  , you will get through it and you will be ok, just another hurdle until we get to June 2012,  

Lindz, hi hon, hope your weekend is going good  

hi Fiorella how are you coping any sickness yet, I am still an insomniac cant wait until I get to the tired stage  

HI POPPY, KIZZY, JO, NEEMA, GLADYS,HELLYPOO,JUSTINE,DI,KUKI,BECKY

why is sat night tv so  , bored, dh working nights, hope you are all having a good weekend, nearly haloween, nearly crimbo,


----------



## BECKY7

Oh how lovely to hear from you Sarah  as I was getting all worry lol and so happy to hear your sweetie got great heartbeat  and many more scan to cone.
Becky7 xx


----------



## neema

Sarah - glad that you scan went well....you can now relax and enjoy your pregnancy  

Lindz - Wow that's a great hcg no....i think it's twinnies  

AFM - I am 17dpo today and AF has not turned up...i decided to go ahead and test as my temps are still high and i have sore nipples and i have just got a faint positive!!. It's so faint so i don't want to get too excited. If it sticks it will be a miracle!! I am going to New York on Wednesday for a week. If AF doesn't shows up when i am away i will go for a blood test when i get back. Will keep you ladies posted and pls pray that this one sticks.xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Neema neema. Just saw your post , hippy yay doo dab!!!!!! I know at our age we have to be cautious, but yay hey!!!  Want to reach into net and give you a massive hug x xxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Neema,
What a great news.. Naturally.. Wonderful.. Good on you.. 
Enjoy NY and let us know how the blood test go!
Love.Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Omg neema  that fanastic news  and finger x and enjoy new York.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Gladys07

Neema - woo hoo I have everything crossed for you

Ladies - I will catch up soon,love to you all xx


----------



## Isobel67

Lindz - congratulations        
I haven't been on the thread for a couple of weeks.  JustineB told me your news and it brought tears to my eyes.  I'm so pleased for you and it's an inspiration to me, too, that it can be done.

Neema - congratulations again.      .  Fingers crossed that the line gets stronger.

Sarah - great news about the scan.  Hope you can start to relax a little now.

Poppy - great news that you've cleared the PV virus.  Not long now....

CD - glad your mum's finally arrived.  Again, it's not long for you to go now.  Is your mum over now until the baby is born?

LJ - sorry you're feeling down.  Have you been on prednisolone at all?  I've recently come off them and have had fairly awful side effects.  When I read up about it, it mentions that depression can be one of the withdrawal symptoms.

Justine - thanks for pointing me in the right direction.  Sounds like you're developing more of a plan.

Jo8 - have you now started your treatment?  If so, hope it's going well.

Hi to Gladys, Di, Becky, Hellypoo, Kuki, Urbangirl and anyone else I've missed.

AFM - have been suffering from steroid withdrawal. Have had no energy, couldn't get out of bed, intermittent bleeding and various other things.  Have now started to take them again, but alternating days ie taking one one day and then none the next to lessen the effect of withdrawal.  Just mentioning it in case anyone has been taking it and wasn't sure what was happening.

I'm planning to do another cycle with Create,hopefully in late November.  

Take care

Isobel x


----------



## jo8

Hi ladies

Haven't had chance to get on for a couple of weeks and came back to some fantastic news. We're getting a great track record on BFPs - long may it continue    

Lindz - wooo.....         so very pleased for you that it has worked out this time - even sounds like you could have twinnies in there too. When is your scan?

Sarah - great news that the scan went well  

Fiorella - congrats on the natural BFP - well done you   

Neema - a very quiet congrats - fingers crossed that the line gets stronger while you're away    

LJ - sorry  to hear how you're feeling - I know exactly what you're going through so here for you if you need to rant/sob. It does get better but the lesson I learnt was not to expect too much from yourself and avoid any unnecessary stress - the grieving is enough to cope with. Hope time with the coumsellor has helped. Don't feel like you need to disappear away there are a few of us not going down the OE route now on here

Justine - hope the plans are going well with Serum - have you done all the AB yet?

Hab - glad that your Dh is getting his head around DE now but how annoying with the doc confusing things

Poppy - great news about the virus

Isobel - sounds a bit scary with the steroids - hope its not as bad with one every other day. Have you got your wedding outfit sorted out now? I never found a bag in the end and borrowed one instead!

CD - glad you've got your mum there and someone to keep the builders in check. Are you having a lot of work done before bubs arrives?


Justone - welcome to the thread - you'll get lots of support on here

Hi to Becky, Kuki, Di, Gladys,Hopex3, Hoping, UG,Hellypoo

Afm - been really busy with work, away in Scotland for wedding and spa day! Still not started on cycle - still no AF from donor or she has done a runner (and clinic haven't told us  ) - will call them tomorrow. 

Thrown a wobbler over the weekend - done hidden c test and positive -     urgh - with high levels. Bit confused as we've been together for 10+ years so thought if it was lurking it would be an old infection and low levels? Not sure what to do so spoke to GP today and she has suggested 1 day of azithromycin and 7 days of doxycycline so combining 2 treatments - she said the Serum protocol was far to excessive and risky levels (would make you sick) and she wouldn't be able to prescribe it for me as not licensed in UK but thought combining the 2 treatments would be hitting it hard. Also suggested DP could get tested too (he never has been - despite all my clear swabs over the years  ) and he should have the azithromycin. Don't want to take unnecessary ABs so thinking of retesting after ABs but could be in middle of cycle by then so has anyone got any advice/experience of this?

Gosh its wintry outside!!

Jo8 x


----------



## kizzymouse

Neema fab news - hope the line gets darker


----------



## Daisychain1985

Neema, OMG that is just fantastic    , wow these   are almost a weekly occurrence now, how fantastic, and naturel as well, well done hon, whoohooo, hope New York is fantastic and those lines keep getting darker and darker    , 
Thanks hon, scan was amazing  

Becky aw thanks hon, sorry for worrying you  , still worrying but trying to calm down a bit  

Isobel, thanks hon, boo to steroid withdrawl  , good luck for November's tx      

Lindz any luck on sourcing a scanner for us to share  

Kizzy hi hon, glad Mollie is feeling better, midwife was so lovely, very lucky, lots of forms to fill in was there nearly 2 hours, best news BMI was 24.6 was so surprised nearly screamed, have put on so much weight in last two years, came home and ate a pecan pie apple slice to celebrate   , refused to look at scales though, ignorance is bliss  

JO8, thanks hon, sorry for dreaded hidden C,   your donor is ok and ready to go soon  

HI Gladys wow your half way there,     

Hi Poppy, Di, Justine, Kuki


----------



## ~Lindz~

Neema - WOW!  Massive congratulations!     Praying for a darker pee stick tomorrow.  Might be worth a quick visit to your GP to get your progesterone tested, just in case you need a little extra?

Hi Isobel - Nice to see you on here again.   So sorry you've been going through such a terrible time with the steroid withdrawal.  I've got all that to go through again in a few weeks time.  The stuff's evil and it took me ages to get off it last time, plus it's made me put on weight, plus I noticed some blonde face fluff on my cheeks yesterday thanks to the prednisolone.   But if it helps me keep my baby I'll happily sport a full beard!  

Jo8 - Re the hidden C.  I couldn't believe it either when my test came back positive as I'd always been really careful.  Penny at Serum did say that if one partner tested positive the other would have it too so prescribed meds for both of us.  I don't know whether I've cleared it or not as I had to stop taking the azithromycin because it made me violently ill - massive stomach cramps, diarhoea etc - so just took doxycycline whilst cycling then stopped when I got a positive pregnancy test.  Hope that helps.   Hope your donor hasn't done a runner - are you feeling excited yet?  Where are you having your treatment?

Sarah - try dotmed.com!!!!  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies on here.  

Lindz xxx


----------



## neema

Awww..thanks so much for your messages and bubbles ....i really appreciate it   all round. Thanks for your support...it really helps when you can share with people who have been through IF....it's such a tough journey!!. 
Tested this am and the test line is just the same as yesterday. I have a thousands things to do today and pack....which is good as it will keep me distracted and away from the pee sticks. I will update you all when i get back next week...i will not take my laptop with me so that i can enjoy the holiday and retail therapy  

Lindz - I have some left over cyclogest which i thought of using yesterday just incase my progesterone is low hope to hear more good news about the scan when i get back

Jo8 - Hope that everything gets cleared up so that you can start your treatment in Nov  

Hi to hopex3, kuki, Gladys, Kizzy, Becky, Poppy, Justine, CD, hellypoo,Di and everyone else.xx


----------



## hopingx

not good news for me ladies. the scan showed a large sac and small fetal pole but no heartbeat. Dr said according to the size of the sac I am 6 weeks and 4 days but there could be an abnormality hence no heartbeat. anyway like last time they just said do another scan next week and if still nothing expect a miscarriage. am so dispappointed but what can you do/say


----------



## alexine

I'm really sorry to hear your news Hopingx    
I was in a similar situation with my scan and they did find a heartbeat later on. I really hope this is the case for you too!    
xxA


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

HopingX -    Fingers crossed you get a miracle like Alexine.

Neema, Hurraaaayyyyyyyy! That's fabulous news, am  hoping line gets stonger.    

Isobel, maybe ask your gp for some 1mg/2.5mg prednisolone as I think this can really help get dose down, and perhaps try alternating on low dose eventually.

Jo_8 - I also have hidden C come back positive (was very shocked too) am mid way through Serum AB protocol now...I haven't been too bad on doses (am taking probiotics though)....

Jo_11     big hugs to you. 

Justine XX


----------



## kizzymouse

Hopingx -


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hopingx, oh hon        you mirror Alexine, hoping and praying your little one starts growing very soon


----------



## Gladys07

Hoping x.   all will be ok, friend on another thread had the same but all is well
Know

Big kiss and hug to you all xx


----------



## jo8

Hoping x - really hoping that its just too early to see the hearbeat       and that the doc is wrong - it does seem to happen quite often

Lindz - thanks for the advice on the hidden c - got the AB's from the docs today so start tomorrow. Its encouraging to hear that even though you didn't get through all the ABs its still worked for you so hopefully smaller UK dose I'm taking will do the trick. I'm cycling at Care and yes getting excited - see below

Neema - have a great holiday and enjoy all that retail therapy   -hope its a great result when you get back    

Sarah - definitely think you've got an excuse to eat a few treats now  

Justine - glad you're not suffering too much with AB - what probiotics are you taking as thinking of getting some?

Afm - got the call today - donor's AF has arrived so start down regging on Sun with e/c somewhere mid Dec so just in time for Christmas - so relieved and now a bit excited!

Jo x


----------



## hopehopehope

Jo8- great news!!!!! All systems go!!

Hopingx - not to give you false hope, but this did happen to alexine. Xx

Jo11 xxxxx pmd you


----------



## hopehopehope

Jo8 - if ec is mid December when would you start your pill or oestrogen etc. What is the lead time? If I want de in mid feb when would my donor starry her drugs??


----------



## carnivaldiva

HopingX, sending pma and     that next scan will be good news.  We never stop worrying.

Jo8, fab re donor.  All systems go, go, go!!!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hopingx,
Hanging in there..    

Jo8,
Good luck with DE    

Jo-11,
I am so very sorry...    

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## hopingx

thanks so much for all your kind words and messages, like always just waiting now-part of me is preparing myself for the inevitable and a little part is ofcourse hoping for a miracle


----------



## mooo

Hoping - miracles seem more often here!

Neema - a tentative 'yay!'

Been away for few days hols. was fab, until got a call from clinic saying they'd got AMH results and was 'below 2 - classed as extremely low' from the lab, although don't know actual fig.
Nurse was v negative, said 1-2 % chance of success, instead of the 15% we'd thought. So now dealing with male factor and low AMH. AF appeared, so I'd be starting cycle in Mid Nov but going to see cons on Tues, and nurse said he might try to talk us out of it. 
DH is also not 100% happy about going forward, but is supporting my decision to try. Just feel that a lot of my hope has been shattered. Then I tell myself that we had normal response to everything else, and if I'm on max dose of drugs for stimms - which is what cons has written up prescription for before I'd had AMH measured - is it really that different? I know that ladies with low AMH have had successes , but starting to feel odds are getting stacked against us. What a rubbish end to a lovely break. Now fretting all the time about cons appt, and also knowing that we'll have a mega stressful run up to Christmas.

Others' positive news gives me hope, but after such a blow, and such insensitive words from nurse just feeling a bit deflated.
Sorry for a me post, but if anyone has a bit of positive spin to put on this.....

Supposed to be back working today, but really not up to doing anything but searching for as much info as I can on AMH below 2........ 

mooox


----------



## Gladys07

Moo - I felt deflated when my amh results came back and got alot of positive  support from people on FF where ladies with less than one and one tube still fell pregnant.  Please keep strong and believe.  I did do everything I could to increase chances of egg quality and that appeared to have worked.

Good luck Dx


----------



## Kuki2010

Moo,
Gladys is so right. AMH is just one indication. There so many other factors in getting pregnant. Just make sure you have lots of vits/good diet/relax approach. And lots and lots of positive energy. You will get there. Not easy. We know for sure.. But possible! And once you get to  your darling baby it is so worth it!
Goodluck.
Kukixx


----------



## hopingx

yes moo you are right, we have seen some miracles here and I am trying to keep positive. my hcg blood test came back as 63,000 on 25.10 so going up from 46,000 on 10.10. i hope thats a good sign and not an indicator of m/c .guess next thurs scan will make it clearer


----------



## mooo

Thanks both
Just researching DHEA, but as cycle is now in the pipeline since AF last week, wondering if it is worth taking. Have usually v healthy diet, weight, low alcohol and caffeine anyway, so just have to carry on.
I guess the really tough thing is when your clinic seem negative. Am I being paranoid, or are they just helping me to be realistic. Too much info is sometimes not a good thing, as i'm analysing so much , if i read a positive story that AMH is only one factor, I then read a really detailed scientific paper that shows really low rates. 

This journey is just about dealing with the odds and beating them all the time isn't it. 
In the mean time, my dds are getting bigger and further away from babies every day - i don't want to miss those special times.

Kuki, so have you had AF now that gives a signal to start your journey?

Hoping - those levels do sounds BRILLIANT - try not to stress - any good books to take your mind off it?

mooo
x


----------



## Gladys07

Moo - when do you start drugs etc? I can send you a list of things to do that will help

For those that need a smile - http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dwyx6JDQCslE%26ob%3Dav2e

x

/links


----------



## mooo

Thanks Gladys, starting 11th Nov all being well
Well, when I say that, the Cons may refuse to treat with my v low amh....

Now I'm reading around a bit more my amh is very low, and seems lots of the bfp posts have amh over 2.... 

help!!!


----------



## Gladys07

Try this lin k- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=270041.msg4618706#msg4618706


----------



## kizzymouse

Lindz - ooh your DH must be in the bad books!!   We told my family right away but no one else til 9 weeks ( wanted to wait til 12 wks but by then I was being so sick all the time and we'd just had a scan and felt like it was right time!) - the waiting for scan is the worst! Worse than 2WW I think! Just stay positive and send your beanie(s) happy thoughts!    I found the CB digi's a godsend during the wait for first scan ( although I still didn't quite believe them!    )


Take care xxx


Hello to everyone else


----------



## Mish3434

Lindz, Maybe we should just drop the own eggs bit and call it over 40's IVF/ICSI if thats what people want

Thoughts please everyone!

Shelley xx


----------



## Mish3434

Lindz, I think that is rather negative of your midwife to say that, and very very rude!!! Good luck for the 7th xxx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hoping OMG that is just fab, see miracles do happen, those levels are super more                , was your scan yesterday or next thurs  

JO8, oh yes been eating loads, just so easy when its cold and you cam wear more clothes  , YES YES YES, whoohoo, your on your way now, good luck for Sun,    , best Christmas Pressie ever    

Lindz, your midwife is just horrible, cant wait to see her face when you go full term with bouncing healthy twins,  

Moo, sorry your AMH is not higher but miracles happen on less than 1, so there is always hope    

Kizzy hi hon , how are you and gorgeous Mollie, getting set for winter, have you got her a winter coat yet, only 8 more tortourous  days until next scan  

Hope, hope your Dh is coming round more every day, the new year will soon be here and the fab Penny will soon get you PREGNANT, she is just a miracle maker, her success just grows and grows, which I went there sooner  

Justine hi hon, hope the antibiotics are going ok  

Hi to CD, kUKI, GLADYS, NEEMA, LJ ,UG  

Mish, sounds like a good idea to me, but of course I am biased  , we are all over 40 and going through ivf/icsi, don't mind either way just a name, we are all friends in the yearning to be MOTHERS  

hello ladies, all ok with me, trying not to worry, just want to be scanned every 3 days, would be perfect, Lindz had a look at that website, looks good, need our own, NOW  

lots of love


----------



## rachel1972

hi

hope you dont mind be being nosey for now , i am hoping to go again next year and will be 40 in april , so just want to know how you are all getting on.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Welcome Rachel.  We have a few BFP here.  Some OE and some DE.

Sarah, it's always worth paying for private scans inbetween if worried.  I had 3D scan last Saturday.  Have 28 week scan booked for next Thursday, as well as diabetes test.  I'm ok, just really tired.  Come 4pm most days I want to sleep.

Love to all. x


----------



## urbangirl

Moo, what is your antra follicle count? If your amh is on the floor but you still have folliicles there don't let it upset you too much – what's there on the scan/screen are potential embryos no matter what your amh says. I started DHEA, I suppose I’ll know if its made a difference in a couple of months. I have had no bad effects from it anyway.

Neema, WOW, good luck, don’t carry too many shopping bags in NY!!  A line is a line, doesn't matter if it's faint, it has to start somewhere.

Hpoing, hope it works out, like everyone says, 6 weeks is very small, they do get it wrong sometimes 
because it's hard to visualise clearly.

Kuki, so you're all set for Reprofit, I might see you there!

Lindz- dreadful midwife, she is sure to be reincarnated as a pencil or something similar.
Hello to all!


----------



## urbangirl

Shelley- re: title name of thread, might as well throw in my penny's worth- I think there is a definite need for an own egg thread, or for it to be mentioned in the title at least because own egg need a particular kind of support – who else gets so much negativity thrown at them?  If I had a penny for every consultant who told me to forget OE and tried to steer me to DE I’d be rich. DE is a wonderful possibility but each person has to decide for themselves when they're ready to move forward to that, rather than be harried by prejudiced consultants when you're not there yet.  It takes real strength to fight the anti-OE attitudes to older women out there, especially when a lot of people with that attitude are so called ‘experts’... So,that's why I think OE in the title is a good thing, a safe place for harried ladies to converse with other similarly harried ladies!!! (Or maybe it's just me).


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Urbangirl,
Unfortunately AF is not here. 2 weeks late today. If another week late, I will be ET just before Xmas and I really do not want that. So I will be cancelling the tx and moving forward to Jan 2012. When will you be off to Reprofit? I am cycling at Reprofit but using Serum protocol prety much..
Got to get my thyroid tests done in next week.Want to double check that too. Than all is checked and ready to cycle.

For the OE or DE.. Well Why don't we have both on the title.. We became so close with all the friends in here.. Will be a great shame to lose any of us.. Please stay ladies which ever you are fighting.. 

So far no docs told me to move on to DE yet. As I have plenty good eggs to the eye. And I have been told will be okay in next couple of years. So will fight with my own till than and than move to DE.. Not bloody easy even with  DE.. All the friends experiences showing that is the case.. 

Wishing you all lots and lots of luck!!!!

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## urbangirl

Kuki, I'll be there next month. I wish I could take time off but time is definitely not on my side so have to press on...  I don't think Brno would be a good idea at xmas anyway- it will surely be minus 20 or something, no thank you!! I hope your AF comes soon so you can plan. I'm sure you'llhave good luck wih your Serum protocol.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi UG,
Time is not in my side either but I can not risk of being there over xmas. Forget it.. 
Might as well chill another 2 months and action in Jan.
Wishing you lots of luck.. 
This game is just so hard to play..
Madness totally!.
Love. xx


----------



## jo8

Mooo - please don't too disheartened with the AMH result - it is merely there to provide an indication - until you try a cycle you don't know how you will respond. I remember being told by awful consultant that no recorded PG below 2 which is complete bull - in fact there was another girl who then cycled with me who's AMH was 0.7 and it worked for her first time!

Hoping x     - glad the figures keep rising - which day is your next scan ?

Hopex3 -on the timings think it depends which protocol they put you and donor on. i'm on day 21 so start on Sun , donor starts her protocol mid Nov and they are thinking ec mid Dec - so around 6-7 weeks before tx. I've got to do suprecur for the first phase and then switch onto the progesterone - pm if you want anymore details.

CD - can't believe you're at 28 weeks already - only seems like yesterday that you got the BFP!

Kuki - hope you do get started before Christmas - have you tested if you are 2 weeks late- maybe you could be continuing the good news?

Lindz - its only a few more sleeps to go before the scan - hang on in there!

Re the name thing I agree with Kuki that we could have both on there or Lindz suggestion of 'own eggs and beyond' as that helps everyone no matter where they are on their journey - a safe haven for those who are trying with OE as UG has explained but also a place to still feel welcome for those of us that have had to give up on OE and move onto DE but don't want to leave everyone behind?

Have a lovely weekend everyone - did anyone see the pink sky this morning - it was amazing?

Jo x


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo8,
Yes did 2 tests both negatives. I had this with my last FET. It took 7 weeks to have AF. So I think it will be the case this time. 
Own eggs and beyond is a great name for all of us.
Missed the beauty of pinky this morning.
Got to get on with washing up and get ready to go Essex country side.. Can not wait.
Love.Kukixx

Have a great weeknd all..


----------



## BECKY7

Kuki    Are you stress  maybe hot water bottle on stomach or hot bath to keep your blood flowing or acupuncture for your period to come xx


----------



## hopingx

thanks for all the good wishes ladies, next scan is thursday and really hoping we seem more else I think I will have to accept its over. doc said if no HB then, stop all meds and seemed quite sure it was not good news. I am still wishing for a little miracle though


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies, just a quick post from me to update only results. My level 2 immunes showed high levels of killer cells and with them so high a natural implantation/ ivf would never happen. However like others onthis thread treatment is available, which is cool.
Really it's just good to have an answer and know we've not been doing anything wrong. It's also good to know it can be treated.
My cons was lovely and has agreed to let me have the intrilipids and try naturally in the 3 month window. This way we can get the money together for a tandem cycle in the new year. 
So we'll see! More bms for the near future. 
Neema - fx for you babe
Hopingx - fx crossed it's good news on thurs, the hcg levels sound good tho.

Hi to everyone else, I catch up with a longer post later.
Di x x x


----------



## justineb

Hiya girls - Hope you are all having a good weekend and enjoyed the extra hour in bed

Dyellowcar - hey interesting about your results, really pleased it helps explain more for you, which NK cells were up? Was TNF alpha high too (that's the TH1:TH2 ratio bit), have they recommended anything else on top of IL?

HopingX- hope you do you a miracle

Justine XXX


----------



## dyellowcar

Justineb - Hi hun, was just sending you a PM to let you now the levels, etc. Hope you're well.

Di XXX


----------



## hopesol

Hello ladies,

I joined here in June 2010 when I was last doing treatment.

After 2 failed IUI, 3 fresh IVF (first BFP but chemical at 5w3d, others BFN), 4 BFN FET, we took a long break to try and decide what to do next and get some kind of life back together again.  We also did immunology testing and are about to start a 4th fresh IVF with mild stimulation, short protocol and steroids.

Kind of nervous, kind of hopeful in that we are trying something new, kind of terrified having managed to get some kind of life back without IVF which we haven't had for a long time and really don't know whether we are strong enough to throw ourselves back into this again.

I'm 42, DH is 41 and I'm guessing this will be our last attempt with own eggs, maybe last attempt altogether.  Right now waiting for AF, due yesterday, to start on day 2.

Good luck to all of you out there TTC


----------



## mooo

Jo and Urban Girl Thanks so much for such positive messages.   

Hoping - hang on in there girl.

Kuki isn't that always the way with AF!

Hi everyone else - hope you've had a good weekend.

Think own eggs and beyond is a fab name! 

Feeling a bit better about my low AMH, guess it's sunk in a bit. Not had AFC measured - clinic didn't mention it.

Had a chat with nurse who was clearly in a hurry. I think I'm on a no-downreg cycle, as no buserelin, but having max stimms and steroids and ABs. Nurse also suggested DHEA - so I've jst ordered it. She said they're giving me all they can for best chances but really don't know what the options are. Had a provis date for EC as week of 5th dec, so no idea when I'll be starting drugs - whether I'll have to wait for another AF (so far I've been completely regular , even after the bfn FET in Sept). Just no idea what to expect from this cycle and all up in the air about what to expect. Have a planning appoint in a couple of weeks, but having the debreif from BFN FET next week - so  I want to ask the right qs.  

Not had any other investigations done as first ICSI and FET all BFPs, but ICSI was 5 years ago - can immunes and killer cells change over a few years if I've had BFPs in the past??

Do you mind me asking, what is the Serum protocol that seems to perform so many miracles?    

Sorry , many qs  

Loving the extra hour today!


----------



## hopehopehope

Moo - serum protocol is no drugs and tracking natural cycle. I was going to do it but unfortunately my cycle has gone AWOL - i had ewcm days 10-12 but no lh surge, then got lh surge on day 17, then on day 24 had what I think is breakthrough bleeding - though I would love it to be implantation, it was a couple of proper wipes, not just pink tinged. So I am left with serums other successful protocol which is donor eggs. I truly wish I could try naturally with mine, but it's not happening!! 
Good luck with your cycle xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
No AF! Well I am going to cancel my treatment and leave it till Jan. I don't want to cycle just before Christmas.
I am okay with it.. Not ****** off now.. Not sure why. 

Moo,
I will be cycling with all the immunes and ABs and Valtrex and anything else to help implantation.

Wishing you all a great week.

Linz, 
Cannot wait for your scan news. Hope it is all well with you and baby/ies..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  so sorry to hear that  but good new you can have few drinks over Xmas eh  and hope it wasn't too much trouble with your arrangement  but good to hear your more relax about the whole thing as no point getting stress out over few month eh.
Me I am just waiting for my AF to come too.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Becky,
Once you have your AF you will start taking Gonal-F etc.. Starting your treatment?
Very exciting.
Wihsing you lots and lots of luck.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya  yeah I am exciting but at the same time trying to keep my foot on ground  and I will go on the pill 1st for 21 day then the gonal  menopur and busserline  On friday it my 28 cycle so it either come early or on Friday  ooooooo.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies, love the new name, happy halloween to you all,


----------



## kizzymouse

Sarah, loving your ticker x
Mollie had a party for her first Halloween 

Here is my little pumpkin xxx 

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/SAM_1149.jpg


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Kizzy, aw  what a cutie, the most gorgeous pumpkin in the world ,  
thanks hon, can't believe I have a ticker after all this time , still seems like a dream, a very pleasant one,


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy,
Beautiful Pumpkin!!! Kukixx

Sarah,
Enjoy the dream days!!!

Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kizzy, Mollie is adorable!!!!!!  

AFM, aok apart from extreme tiredness.  Went home about 3pm yesterday, spent rest of afternoon on sofa and then in bed about 8.30pm.  When my Dad gets back to UK I'll take a few afternoons off.  Have scan and diabetes test booked for Thursday.

Hi and love to all.  Without you lovely ladies, I don't know how I would've had the strength to continue with more treatment. x


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh CD,
You are so sweet. I feel exactly the same. 
Nearly 29 weeks. You are almost there.. 
Just rest relax as much as you can.
Will you work till the birth?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kuki, if I could I'd stop work mid December.  I'll work up until end of December.  Work from home as much as possible and back in full time from September 2012.  I'll have to reassess work 2013.  It's kind of hard when you work for yourself, but toying with the idea of living overseas at some point as private schooling/childcare will be less expensive there.

Are you having accupuncure?  It might help with your cycle/AF.


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
Working from home will be good. Plans to move to outside UK is great. We love to do it but we always wanted to complete the family first and than I go back to work and think where we can go. 
Starting my reflexology next week and that always helps to my cycle. I seem to get this AF dissapearing after my FETs.. 
At the mo I am sorting out my thyroid tests with Dr. Gorgy. 
Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Hiya Ladies

Kuki - hope your AF turns up and that you have better luck with starting Tx after Christmas - I think it's good to give yourself a break for a bit (especially re thyroid tests)

Kizzy - Mollie makes the cutest pumpkin!

CD hope the possible move is to somewhere hot!

For me, it's day 19 of anti bios today (counting down the days....)

Justine XX


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Justine,
Yes that is what I am thinking. I just wrote to Reprofit. I want to take his input as well. 
Lara start school next year. If I do it in Dec 11, Baby will be due 1st week of sep. First week of school for Lara. Will be too much for her I think.. 
My AF is about to come I think.. I am in agony..
Got to deciede one way or another today.
How are you finding ABs? I was okay when I was on them..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  finally you maybe coming on  hot bath will help heap  and wow you really have thought of everything  re school etc  and hope Lara are well and still growing xx

Kizzy. OMG  so so cute and enjoy your sweetie xx

Becky7 xx


----------



## Marie1970

HI Girls, Thanks for the welcomes and advice on looking on the thyriod threads. really helpful and has kept me busy over there. Just thought I´d update as I have started my ivf cycle, (very excited to be starting at long last!) This is the second  week last week i called them on my first day of cycle so they organised reserve blood tests CD 1-3 etc most notable, my AMH has dropped by a 5th in 7 months so i better shake a leg!  

Tsh and T4 looking good and my fsh is down to 5 and LH even futher 3.9 prev both 6. Whats that about? Good or bad? hmmm... sounds good but im waiting for the other shoe to drop... 

I have had the hycosy done but only have the report to show for it but CRGH want me to do 3D SIS which i think is the same nearly...really dont want to do it if i dont need too. Anyone have it done and found it of any more value then the Hycosy? Any words of wisdom so much appreciaited. Its on Thursday.... with dummy transfer

I did all the level 1 immunes and nearly all come back negitive. 1 retest. so i am feeling positive for this first round. Any one else starting this month too? i need a friend or 2  

we are in the middle of selling and moving over the next 6 weeks. What were we thinking!


----------



## mooo

Hi everyone!

CD - take it easy easy easy!

Kuki - making a decision is always better - get that AF over with and then it's time to get into action for next month and Jan 12.

Summer123 - I'm starting drugs in few days, EC planned start Dec.

Found out I'll be having Flare and SP, with ABs Steroids and max stimms. so hoping to get a few eggs and stick up two fingers to that AMH.  Consultant made me feel much more positive that AMH is only one part of the story, as many here have said. Also suggested DHEA - ladies, the evidence is looking good - it's worth a try - he said 75mg / day.

moo
x


----------



## Tommi

Hello ladies  

Excuse me dropping by again... it's been a while! I had to put my treatment on hold after a death in the family but I'm gearing up to another IUI at the end of the month. I was interested to see you mentioning DHEA, Moo. I haven't been told about it by my consultant but I'm wondering if I should be taking it or if it's too late for this cycle? I take selenium, complete efa and pregnacare. Happy to throw in another one if necessary!

I love reading this thread... you're all an inspiration to someone like me who is starting out on this journey.

Thank you for any advice! 

Lots of   and   for plenty of success for all of you!



T x


----------



## hopesol

Hi everyone,

Summer123 and Mooo - I started meds yesterday - 2 days of Omifin, which I've never taken before and start on Menopur tomorrow.

I'm doing mild stimulation short protocol with steroids.  Never tried mild stimulation (which doc thinks should get fewer but better quality eggs).  First time with steroids too after positive testing to NK cells.  Hopefully something new and different will bring positive results.

Does anyone have any positive experience of mild stimulation after multiple IVF failures?

Good luck to everyone TTC


----------



## Marie1970

Hi girls,

hi Moo and hopesol Nice that we are on the same cycle tho i dont understand the drug terms yet   im sure i soon will!  i am having dummy transfer and 3D SIS tomoro so should get my drug protocol also, then i can let you know where i am too. Interesting about the DHEA i only read today its results in clinical trials and seems to work wonders on quality and increased pregannacy rates and reduced miscarriage in the trial group. And v quickly too. within 2 months you can see a marked difference in follicle numbers. i think i will order some today- as if my pile of supplements isnt already big enough! they are trying to run another trial but they cant get enough women over 35 to do it cas they dont want to take a placebo!    

Good luck to everyone this cycle. lets hope its the lucky one! Summer x


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Just a quickie on the DHEA debate, I took it before my last (successful cycle) and it def increased the no of eggs I got and as Summer says its meant to be great for improving quality and reducing MC rates. Its definitely not recommended for anyone with PCOS or PCO as it elevates testosterone, a few ladies on here had some side effects (greasy hair, skin, spots etc) but I had no problems at all with it. I got mine from this site as I'd heard ultra micronized is meant to be better http://www.dhea.com/home.php

Ideally it needs to be taken a couple of months before tx - I managed to fit in 7 weeks before stims started - you need to stop taking it before stims.

Neema - huge congrats on your BFP hun, so thrilled for you   How are you feeling?

HopingX - how are you hunny? Keeping everything crossed for you next scan  

Sarah - how are you feeling - any symptoms? When is your next scan? 

CD - I'm with you on the tiredness, I def need afternoon naps at the moment as waking up loads in the night because I can't turn over any more without waking up and hauling myself around  I'm knackered even working from home so I'm finishing next fri which will be about a month before LO is due to make an appearance - still loads to do to sort out the house  Have you had your 28wk scan?

Kuki - so sorry everything has been delayed but as the others have said, it will be nice for you to have a lovely Xmas and not worry about tx 

Becky - wishing you lots of luck with your tx  

Gladys - if you're reading, how are things? Hope all is going really well with your pg 

Lindz - I'm so excited for you. When's your scan? Hope everything was ok with your eyes in the end?  

Justine - have PMd you hun  Not long til Serum now - looks like Jo is heading over to Serum too x

Jo8 - how is everything going with your donor and your tx?  

Di - just as well you had those extra tests done, sorry to hear about your NKs but hopefully they can get everything under control for you now 

LJ - if you're reading honey, hope everything is ok with you 

Hope*3 - how are you hun? Are you planning on having tx at Serum too? 

Hopesol - sorry to hear you've had such a long journey already  Wishing you so much luck with your tx  

Mooo - from what I've read on here it is possible to have high NKs after previous pregnancies, it may be worth you having a read of Agate's Immunes FAQ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0 Lots of luck with your f/up and tx  

Tommi - lots of luck with your tx too   A few of us oldies on here also took COQ10 (600mg a day but stop before stims - it made me feel really good if nothing else  ) and upped our protein intake to attempt to improve egg quality. I went through a few tins of Whey to Go protein!

UG - how are things with you? Are you planning more tx?

Hellypoo - hope everything is going well with your pg? 

Hello to everyone else - sorry if I've missed anyone, there are loads of us on here now which is great and a very good run of BFPs!

AFM, the old back, hips and legs are starting to creak under the extra weight so definitely feeling my age! Just counting down the days now and praying all is ok with LO  xx

/links


----------



## poppy40

Shelley - thanks for changing the thread name! It looks great  x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Everyone  

Moo - Yes, NK cells fluctuate according to what your body may or may not be fighting off as they are your body's first line of defence.  You may have an infection that you are not aware of, such as Hidden C, that can cause NK cells to be raised.  Re the Serum protocol, regardless of whether you use your own eggs or donor eggs Penny likes to find the reason for implantation failure and treat that.  What seems to work for a lot of ladies is the hysteroscopy that they do over there... as well as looking for problems in your uterus, e.g. polyps, fibroids, septae, they create implantation cuts for your little embies to implant.  As well as that Serum take immune issues seriously and you can have all the immune meds (LIT, intralipids, steroids, clexane) with the exception of humira.  If you have been found to have hidden C you will have antibiotics while cycling, and everyone has Valtrex (an anti-viral) which combats any viral infection which may be causing a raised immune response and stops your body rejecting the embryo.  Penny seems to have had huge success with this.  Also, Penny will tailor the protocol to suit you so everyone may be on slightly different meds.

HopeSol - The cycle I did mild stimulation, only 150IU Menopur, I got my highest number of follies ever - 10.  I had only planned to do IUI that cycle but it just goes to show that higher doses aren't necessarily better.  Previously I'd been on 450IU and had 5 follies!

Tomi - As Poppy said preliminary research on CoQ10 has been shown to improve egg quality significantly.  The trials in America ladies were on 600mg a day.  It's also good for   

Poppy - I can't believe you're nearly there!  Wow!    Thanks for asking about my eye problem.  They haven't been able to completely diagnose it without a scan although they did say it may still be linked to the steroids as it looks like a blister or membrane on the retina.  It may improve, but it's likely to get worse or stay the same and I may need surgery.  Great.  

AFM, I started bleeding yesterday, just like AF was beginning to start, and ended up being referred urgently to the EPU.  It was the worst feeling in the world waiting to be scanned to see if I'd lost my baby, I was so scared that I could hardly keep it together.  Thanks for being there for me SarahEssex    .  After about 3 hours waiting I eventually got seen.  Before I was scanned the sonographer said they quite often can't really see anything at this stage (I am 6 weeks and 1 day) so not to be worried if they can't, so when she turned the monitor to face me and pointed out a little white flickering light (baby's heartbeat) I was so shocked and relieved that I cried like a baby.  They couldn't see a reason for the bleeding and Penny has reassured me that it's really common with medicated cycles so hopefully everything will be alright.   

I know I've missed loads of people but I haven't been on for a few days so am way behind. Good luck to everyone on 2ww or about to have transfer and hi all the other lovely ladies on here.    

Lindz xxx


----------



## Tommi

Thank you for the info about supplements Poppy and Lindz   I'm about to order DHEA and CoQ10... 600mg a day seems a lot! Just looking on the Biovea site now and it seems the highest dose in one tablet is 100mg. I'm going to rattle! What dose should I order for the DHEA? And is DHEA the same as DHA (they both come up on the search but I guess they are different)?
Thank you!    

So glad everything way alright for you Lindz. Sounded very stressful


----------



## Mish3434

Lindz, sorry to hear about your scare, so glad that all was well and you got to see your bubba xx


----------



## poppy40

Lindz - fab news on your scan hun  so pleased for you. I'm always a nervous wreck before I have them so you have my total sympathies  If you or Sarah are a size 12, I've got a ton of maternity clothes you can have  Have they given you a EDD? Its great you two & pinkbabe will be having your babies around the same time! So sorry to hear about your eye - are you ok to drive etc? 

Tommi - yes the COQ10 is a large dose! You'll have tons of energy on it  I got mine from Healthspan as think they were the cheapest, I think they do some in 200mg tabs to save you taking 6 of the others  The usual dose of DHEA is 75mg a day - take 50mg in the morning and 25mg in the eve otherwise it can disturb your sleep. Just to warn you it can cause mood swings  DHA is an omega-3 supplement, no harm in taking that one either, I think ZW recommends it. 

xx


----------



## Tommi

Thank you Poppy! I will give them a go even though I'm only about 3 weeks away from treatment.


----------



## hopehopehope

Poppy xxx yessiree hoping dh will agree to de ivf mid feb x my knees are creaking and I'm not pregnant!! Need to lose 2 stone by et mid feb - anyone want to diet withme ??

Tommi, pm me if you want the ultra micronised dhea from dhea website . I took them for a year, though have stopped now as testosterone was 1.8 which is the highest it should be for normal women.


----------



## urbangirl

Poppy40, good to get an update on how u're getting on, yes, I'm in tx as usual, zzzzzzzzzz.  You say people shouldn't take the COQ10 when stimming - is that true?? I thought you just had to stop the vits after transfer   I've been taking the 600 religiously, I hope its working cos its costing me a fortune!

Also, DHEA- did you see a report or something saying you should stop when stimming?  I've been taking it all the time!! Whoops,always get it wrong   I hope it doesn't damage the eggs or anything,  I thought if I stopped taking it the good effects might stop so I was just going to continue. Incidentally, got a very good follicle count this month, I don't know if I can stop!!  But yu've got me I'm worried now   

Lindz- thank Goodness, how utterly dreadful, and you had to wait 3 hours, torture, horrible, I know that one. I'm so glad your babybean is fine 
Good luck for everyone on tx this month


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi ladies

Hopehopehope - I'll diet with you and should be cycling mid Feb too. My lovely sister has managed to lose over 2 stone so we can do it! 

Linz - how scary but how fab you got to see a heartbeat!


Poppy40 - wow maternity leave next Friday..are you sure you want to be giving those maternity clothes away...you might want to go through this again  

I too t


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Ladies

Still reading though no actively posting.  A few personals below.

HHH - Good luck on project fitness and weight loss.x

Linz - Sorry you had a scare, I am sure everything is ok as many have bleeds.xx  

Poppy40 -  how many weeks are you now?  xx how exciting!

Urbangirl - I took everything up to three days before collection as advised by my lady.  Only took pregnancy stuff after that.  My DHEA was only 5 mg. CQ10 100 mg

Hello to all you lovely ladies xxxx

afm - almost 23 weeks and doing well.  Still not slept a full night since stimms which is taking its toll. Ha da bit of stress as not talking to my father any more as his unstable wife showed her true colours and was vile and he didn't stop her and hasn't contacted me. I have parked it somewhere else and accepted I am now an orphan as have Boris the bump to think of.

I am following you all so please don't think I have abandoned you just using i phone to log in not computer


Dx


----------



## poppy40

Hope*3 - great news DH is coming around  I'll join you on a diet in the new year! I lost half a stone before my last cycle in about 4 weeks just by upping my protein (supplemented by good old Whey to Go ) and basically following low GI principles & eating lots of fruit & veg, fish & lean meat. Will give it a whirl again after LO arrives.

UG - perhaps have a look at Agate's immune thread (the supplements bit) and see what she advises. I personally stopped CoQ10 & DHEA at stims stage as my cons didn't want anything to possibly affect my E2 levels when they were checking bloods to see how I was responding to stims. Most supplements haven't been tested on preg ladies so I just didn't want to take the risk. Good luck with your tx   

LJ - I really don't think I could cope with another preg after this one, its not fair on poor DS as I haven't been able to do much for pretty much the entire duration for one reason or another . The clothes are def going! Lots of luck with your tx - your sister is amazing for giving you such a gift    

Gladys - I'm 32.5 wks now  Wow you're not far behind, I'm with you on the sleeping . If I go to bed early, I end up being awake for a few hours in the middle of the night so find it better to go to bed late and then I'm more comatosed. Do need a kip on the sofa to get through the day though. So sorry things aren't good with your Dad - hopefully he'll come around when LO arrives 

xx


----------



## Marie1970

wow I'm starting to love checking the thread i can see this getting addictive! sorry i cant remember everyone name   and wanted to comment but I'll get the hang of it soon.   I'm off for my DET this morning and 3D SIS, having read on this site that it is better to get it done and know now of anything that might stop implantation even tho I'm SURE after hycsoy there is nothing to be found. touch wood. thanks for all the information girls didn't know about st opping the Q10 and other supplements before stimms. 

thought yesterday, should we not get DHEA blood test before taking it? is it safe just to take with out testing? can we overdose and do damage? 

This is my focus regards cycle if anyone is interested in telling me if im doing anything wrong: to focus on improving my egg/follicle fluid which feeds the follicle/egg and improve my womb environment for implantation. Tell me if I'm missing anything or have hit on something intersting or completely uselss.

Lots of fluids, water: essential for the follicle fluid and to flush out toxins, mega protein - building block of the follicle, supplements to a multivitamin: royal jelly,q10, maca, fish oils, primrose eve oil, (the oils being essential for the womb lining and also reduce immune flares) B complex, Vit C, Vit D, (vv important for TTC and most of us are deficient) folic acid, magnesium (for my constipation sorry TMI but it is amazing! its basically a muscle relaxer in high dose's) considering DHEA, a little late tho.... life style wise, reduce dramatically bad eating drinking habits, gluten free diet and low GI diet keeps my immunes down, and no alchol has really brought them down too. (tho i miss you my vino friend!) reduce stress by relaxation techniques, yoga inversions to improve blood flow to the pelvic region...should be doing the acupuncture but just got fed up doing it  and now cant afford it. regular lymp node self massage, to keep toxins moving, should exercise but am too busy/lazy   but trying   keeping positive i guess is the number one thing mentally and managing my expectations. It might take several attempts at IVF to get my dream...tho i realy really hope it happens first time! 

am i missing anything? sorry its a bit long just trying to get it all sorted in my head it helps to share it i guess  

All the best to all the ladies on here! summer x


----------



## poppy40

Hi Summer - I can't think of anything else you could be doing! Sounds like you've got it all covered  You should be able to get your testosterone levels checked beforehand, my clinic didn't do it so I just had to hope for the best. Hope everything went well today  x


----------



## urbangirl

I think for DHEA it's SHBG hormone, as well as the testosterone, but you need to be able to take the results to someone who can tell you whether they mean it's okay to take it or not.  I can't remember what they had to be myself, I just remember I had to wait until I was on a cycle abroad to be able to afford an appointment with a consultant to ask!  A regular doc/Gp probably won;t know.  Have a look in the vitamins/ supplements threads.
Thanks Gladys and Poppy40 for the info.  I didn't know it affected estradiol levels,  that is something to think about definitely.


----------



## Daisychain1985

Gladys  , sorry your not sleeping and your Dad not being there for you

Lindz, so so happy and relieved you and bubba are ok  , hope they can sort your eye soon, aw thanks hon, what are friends for, we all need help in our worst moments, Kizzy was a life saver when it happened to me, as she went through it to, as you say the worst and best day of your life,welcome to sickess club    

Poppy, hello, it's been ages, wow 53 days to go, you are so nearly there, sorry your suffering, I am just fine, nausea but no sickness, got off lightly, got a scan on Sat at 12  , , yes I am a size 12, if you are sure you wont be needing them, can share with the other pg ones, thanks hon  , you know Karen as well, she is just lovely, know her from aptimist crew thread , look after yourself hon  

Kuki, hello hon, how are you doing, aw thanks it sure is a lovely dream  

Justine, nearly cracked it now, that drink or two is in sight now  

hopsol good luck with your cycle  

CD, How did your scan go today  

Gladys, big hug, sorry your Dad is not looking after you , hope you sleep soon  

LJ, HI HON  , love the lucky shamrock   it brings you good fortune and good luck, 

Hi, Kizzy, Di, Neema,Hellypoo,Becky,

Hoping how did you get on today         

HI to newbies SUMMER, MOO AND TOMMI

thank FIF, tomorrow, totally knackered, these dark rainy nights are a killer, love to all


----------



## justineb

Sarah E - Hiya hun, I can have a glass on wine on Monday!!!!!!! Last Zithromax on Sunday.........1 glass will probably make me really tipsy  

Summer - it does sound like you have it all covered, re fluids at ARGC they recommend 3 litres of water a day on stimms and 1 litre of milk....so much drinking, but it did make me feel much less bloated, funny as that sounds!

Urban Girl - hiya, are you trying for another egg/embie this month? Sex hormone binding globulin is something separate from DHEA. Hope this info helps a bit. DHEA is a precursor to sex hormones, http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/natural/331.html http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/dhea/NS_patient-dhea
This article explains what SHGB is (it basically keeps steroid sex hormones bound in blood so they are in less potent form). http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2080856.

Poppy- you are nearly there now hun! Looking forward to seeing you soon and eventually meeting your LO!! Hope you start to sleep better soon.

Mish- love the new name for thread

Lindz- so glad all is ok for you.

Hopex3, glad DH coming round a bit, any idea when you might go to Serum?

Gladys, sorry to read about your dad and step mum. Families sometimes need  

Neema - have you got any news hun?

Hopingx - how's it going? 

Hi LJ, DYellowcar, Kuki, CD, Moo, Isobel, Jo8, Tommi, Hellypoo, Kizzy, Alexine

Justine x

/links


----------



## poppy40

Sarah - just realised I only have about 40 days to go as cons is planning to do a section around 38 wks  DH's Mum is from Essex so will have to send some clothes back with her for you  Lots of luck with your scan & hope the nausea isn't too bad 

Justine - thanks for the PM hun . Enjoy that glass of wine - I've been getting in a few bottles ready for Xmas!

UG - I don't know for sure if DHEA affects E2 levels but someone else might?  My cons was just a bit wary of anything which had the potential to affect hormone balance during stims.

xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Justine, you will be sozzled on one but at least no hangover  

Poppy, oh wow, 40 days, that is soon, bet you cant wait, so excited for you, that would be great thanks hon, where does your Dh 's mum live , I live in Great Wakering,


----------



## poppy40

Sarah - I'm fit to burst already so can't come soon enough. Not sure if my mat clothes will stretch much further! She's in Billericay which is where DH is from and I'm Welsh so we're like Gav & Stacey  x


----------



## hopingx

unfortunately it was same as before, empty sac. I am taking a break for abit but thank you so much girls for all the help and advise- good luck with your jouneys, hope you find happiness


----------



## poppy40

Hopingx - I'm so so sorry, life can be unbelievably cruel   Take good care of yourself  xx


----------



## justineb

Hoping x     there are no words, we are here for you if you need us

Justine b xxxx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hoping so so sorry for your loss, you are in our thoughts, take care   




Poppy, Billericay is about 50 mins from me, lol like Gavin and Stacey, I love that program, so funny, love that catchphrase what's occuring


----------



## Mish3434

Hopingx, I'm so sorry to see your news, take care of yourself please xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hopingx , so unfair, you must be devastated. Lots of love to you. 
Theres a donor egg lady on the serum thread who lost her baby at 21 weeks today. An awful time.
My thoughts are with you xxx


Justine, I have been to serum for a few tests and a look see in July. I am planning for a de cycle in the first half of feb half term - so about 11th12th feb for et. Maybe we can go together! We froze dh sperm when we were there in July so he doesn't have to go over  - this will make it easier to get  him to agree as it is less hassle for him. Make sure you get sperm checked when your there, and if it's good get it frozen. We had a fragmentation test on his sample and it came back as normal , o I am glad to use it. Also means I don't have to nag him to stop smoking now!!

Ps. Am sorry that I am posting on here as I an going to use donor eggs, my cycle is totally bonkers now indicating a real drop in egg quality. Please let me know if you don't want me to post here anymore. I just feel that after 3 ivf and 7 iui I could offer support for some x


----------



## ~Lindz~

HopingX - So sorry to read your news.    We are all here for you.

Poppy - That's so sweet of you to offer to share your maternity clothes.    I'm a size 12 too, but with a few fat bulges after being on steroids for so long!  Will happily share with Sarah and anyone else too.  So kind of you.   Yes, I can still drive thankfully as legally you can drive with only one eye... just pray I don't get the same in the other one (which I'm told I might).

Tommi and anyone else - I have an unopened bottle of DHEA from Biovea plus some from dhea.com.  PM me if you would like it.  Another cheap place to get CoQ10 from is PuritansPride.co.uk.  I think they actually sell it in 600mg capsules too.

Urbangirl - Both DHEA and CoQ10 are alright to take while stimming so don't worry, and yes DHEA does raise Estrogen levels which in turn lowers FSH so it swings in roundabouts.  You are right about doctors over here not knowing about DHEA - my GP had to google it when I mentioned it to him!

SarahEssex - Thanks again for being there for me   and good luck for Saturday's scan.     Bet you can't wait to see your little beanie again.

Gladys - Can't believe you are 23 weeks already!   Any tips for surviving mentally?  Every day is hard going at the moment especially with bleeding and spotting.  Sorry to hear about your dad; I'm sure he will come round when little one is born.

Neema - How are you?  Hope everything has turned out ok for you.    

Hope3 - Sorry that your cycles have gone haywire, but so pleased that your DH seems to be coming round to the idea of DE.  Course you should keep posting here - you have been such a support for everyone, me included.   

Hi LJ, CD, Summer, Moo, Hope3, Justine, Di, Kuki, Isobel, Hellypoo, Shelley, Becky and everyone I've missed (I'm sure I've missed loads of you as I'm rushing because I'm desperate to get into bed!).

AFM - Bleeding seems to have died down, just a bit of spotting so I'm hoping everything will be OK.  Felt a bit queasy all day today which I'm hoping is the start of morning sickness.  Apart from AF type cramps and twinges I've been pretty much symptomless so far so a bit of MS would be very reassuring!  LOL at myself wanting to feel sick!

Love Lindz xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

HopingX, so sorry hun      .  It's all so unfair..  We're all here for you when you're ready.

Girls, will do more personals over the weekend.  I'm only a work for a few hours and then taking Mum to see her family in High Wycome.


----------



## justineb

Lindz - hope the spotting stops, must be very stressful!

Hopex3, of course you should stay on here.........we are now called  OE and beyond for that very reason (we may used donor eggs or tandem too, not sure yet.  Penny said to try once more with OE with hidden c controlled and antivirals, but we may see what hysto shows before deciding. Penny wants sperm frozen when we go in Dec). We  won't be able to go til after 30th Jan, so will  depend on AF etc. AF is due today, waiting for it to show so I can forecast AF dates for next cycle and get flights booked up for hysto. So maybe we might be there around same time........So difficult with planning dates (I teach too....... at Uni - so have to work around module and lecture dates, probably have a bit more flexibility than school terms, but still a nightmare  as I have sort cover out before I know it's Ok and when dates are all up in air it gets tricky).

Justine XXX


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

Hoping - I am so sorry for your loss    

Thanks so much for your kind wishes. I got back yesterday and i'm absolutely shattered....just a quick update...unfortunately AF came on sunday   at 5weeks. Will bast again this month before i travel to visit my family abroad and it will be our last try this year as i wont be back until January.

I will catch up properly over the weekend.xx


----------



## justineb

Neema     have you retested or had blood test to be sure?

Justine


----------



## Kuki2010

Hopingx, I am so very sorry..    So very hard.  

 Neema, yes test again. Just in case.  

Lindz,
So glad the bleeding is ending.. Such a worry.. Glad you have got the MS.. I never had it in my any of pregnancies.. Have no idea why some people gets some people dont.

AFM; we are cycling in december. ET should be around 10-11 of Dec. DH only can take time off in December. And I want him to come with us to Brno with me. Hopefully it will be like a little hols for all of us. 

I am more excited than scared today.. It changes daily basis.. Got not sure how I will cope with the christmas if I get a BFN.. But got to stay positive and hope this it..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  that wicked  knew you would have change your mind once your AF came and it would be a beauitful Xmas for you all if your ET would be on the weekend of 10th /11th as mine would be the weekend of 17th/18th  if my AF come tomorrow as got spotting today and load of cramp so it will come.

Hopingx  I dont really know what to say  as it heartbroken and cruel and don't give up.

Hey neema  am with kuki and justine retest again.

Hey lindz  sheeeeeeee bet your relived and take thing easy.

Hi to everyone  got the house to myself  yepee my DP gone to Rotterdam for long weekend watching men and women world squash open  yawn !!

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,

My original dates were 18th or so but now I think it will be a week earlier than.. 

Lets hope we will get lucky this time and enjoy christmas and 2012..

Kukixx


----------



## rachel1972

All the best Kuki where are you going for tx?


----------



## kizzymouse

Hopingx and Neema      


Kuki - good luck    


Lindz - don't worry the bleeding/spotting is normal - I had it between week 6-7 and was told it's either embryo burrowing in more snugly or old blood from lining or if you've had more than one transferred the other embies being expelled   - lol don't wish the MS in yourself I had it so bad from week 8 - 22!!!


Sarah , good luck for tomorrow's scan, not that you'll need it hunny cos you are gonna see such a difference in your embie!!!   


Hello and hugs to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes kuki  it would be fanastic and that our dream will come true then our life will be the starting of 2012 eh. Oooooo getting all exciting if my b####ly AF hurry lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## urbangirl

Hopingx & Neema, just want to add to what the others said, really sad and disappointed for you both, but it will happen, it's just a process that is so full of setbacks. But that kind of disappointment is a lot to deal with. 

Gladys, that's not nice that your father was unsupportive, everyone should be being extra nice to you right now. But some people, even family, are just so insensitive. Hopefully he'll wake up to what's important.

Thanks JB for the links, I've copied and pasted them into my 'to do' list. So you're off to Serum in December? I am going to have a consult there very soon, still looking for a mega-cheap flight.

Poppy40, the days must be zooming by now...

AFM, had a tiring week, huge battles with horrible doctor at new clinic, same old story, I'm old, ditto my eggs and my amh is terminal (at least that one I agree with! ). I can hold my own but it is just so wearing to have to deal with this _all_ the time. Anyway, 8 follicles, 5 eggs and all fertilised, which is pretty miraculous for me. I left instructions for them to freeze them though, as I wasn't expecting that result and I had my flight out (old Soviet plane, nerves are shattered ), so it's only when I got back today that they told me how many. If I'd known I'd have stayed & had at least one put in, just to see.. But maybe it's better this way cos after reading what Lindz (think it was you?) said about Serum I think I might want to have my insides prepped a bit with the hysto-thing to give me a better chance, so may go back in December for FET if I'm feeling brave.
Hi to everyone!


----------



## Kuki2010

Rachel,
I am off to Reprofit in Brno. Looking forward to it.

Kizzy,
Thank you hon. Big kiss to precious darling.

AFM, I made a mistake and took the pill on my first day of my period. Waiting for Dr. To come back to me. I think my period has stoped early because of it. Now I am worried about this is going to spoil my chances.. Argh.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Hiya girls

Hope you all have a great w/e and enjoy bonfires and fireworks.

Kuki - you poor thing if you mistimed pill, must be very frustrating,  let us know what they say and whether you will start treatment soon, hope all will be well for you

Urban, hey 5 embies is great, congratulations,  how many do you have in total  in freezer now? Shame you missed out on fresh transfer. You must have enough to try a few transfers soon! Cheapest flight I have seen to Athens from Heathrow is £150

I am still waiting for AF, so I can try to book flight for hysto.....in  sort of relatively certain anticipation of it fitting for around day 6-8 of next months cycle, but after months of my cycle being like clockwork on 27/28 days there is no sign today....... Typical! Even got vaguely hopeful, did pg test (-ve)........... On and off I have quite bad left sided pain, had it for a few months, beginning to wonder if I have a cyst and whether that is messing  cycle up

Last day of doxy today...... Zithromax to look forward to tomorrow   Glad I am at home that's all I will say!

....Then if my tummy is up to it, hopefully I will enjoy a glass of wine on Monday! Bit early in the week, but I will treat myself (knowing me, I probably won't like it as much as I think I will when I do eventually have it).

Justine xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  you are doing right as imwas told to take my pill on the 1st day of my cycles  so all should be cool and it will stop your cycles then it will come back few day after you was suppose to stop your pills 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Thank you hun. Well when I used to use the pill not to get pregnant(how stupid I was if I knew we could not get pregnant) I used to start on the first day of period. Has yours arrive yet?

Justine,
I am going to take some steriods etc early this time and start Valtrex as soon as I get next period. In my 3 pregnancy fresh cycle they used to give me 40mg steriods on EC and used to take it for 5 days and stop. Now I will do that and 25mg before and after those 5 days.. And will start my 5mg and get it up to 25 when I get my period.

A question for you ladies; whey do you get viagra(vaginal) from? Can we buy it without prescriptions?

Jo,
I read everything you wrote on to your dairy and consults with Penny and Dr. Gorgy makes so muchs sense..Increadiable.. Penny says about all the things I have thought about but was not sure.. It helped me a lot. Thank you for taking time and writing them all down for us. 

I have left massages for Dr. Gorgy this week everyday. And no luck yet. I will call him again in the min.. Wanted to get my thryoid tested. 

Love to you all. Hope you are having a good weekend.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Just came on now  woooo now just start taking my 1st pill lol and my next scan is day 18 of my cycles  ooooooooo getting all exciting.
Kuki  hope you get your thyroids sorted ASAP  but you will know whether you got it or not by reading your body.
Hope everyone will have great weekend.
Becky7 xx


----------



## urbangirl

Hopehopehope, re: "the ultra micronised dhea from dhea website . I took them for a year, though have stopped now as testosterone was 1.8 which is the highest it should be for normal women."
Where did you get that info?  I'd like to see some more on this, and what other levels should be under for continuing DHEA so I can make sure i'm doing it right, and I can't afford to pay for a consultant just to ask about DHEA,I would have to wait till my next tx appt which is ages away...


----------



## ~Lindz~

Kizzy - It's so reassuring to know the you also had bleeding and spotting too. I started at 6 weeks exactly and just when I think it's stopped I get a bit more. I've another scan on Monday so if everything's OK I will know that it's normal for me. Not sure if I have MS or not... basically I feel as though I am absolutely starving which makes me feel a bit queasy and I also keep burping a lot (sorry if tmi). Not quite what I expected!

Neema - I echo what some of the others have said regarding getting a beta hCG test done. As I've since found out bleeding, even heavy bleeding, can be quite common in early pregnancy so it's best to make sure. 

Urbangirl - I can't believe the doctor at your new clinic.  Surely common sense dictates that 100% fertilisation does not equal an egg quality issue!  As for the low AHM, well according to research done by Norbet Gleicher (of DHEA fame) AMH is largely irrelevant in women over 42 and if FSH is normal that's all that matters - http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2894827/

Yes it was me that mentioned about the Serum hysto. It worked wonders for me and Sarah! For me they found 4 polyps which no other clinic had diagnosed and apparently had been there for some time too.

Hi Sarah - yeah... stupid phone... stupid me!  I think my charger may be at work.

Justine - Don't worry if you can't get the hysto done at 6-8 days. Mine wasn't until day13 and I'd ovulated too. I think they just prefer it to be earlier in your cycle as your lining is thinner then.

AFM - I've plucked up the courage to create a pregnancy ticker. I know it sounds silly but I'm scared it will jinx everything!

Love to everyone, Lindz xxx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies just a quick one , off to bonfire party, scan went well, saw baby wriggling, heard heartbeat was 179bpm, 9+6, so all good, so happy, 
Hi lindz , so that's why you did not get my text  , 
Love to all


----------



## ~Lindz~

Sarah, Glad everything is ok with your little one!  9+6, isn't that spot on for dates? So pleased for you.     

I've just somehow deleted half of my last post  , will try and re-write it!


----------



## poppy40

Kuki - good luck honey - not long to wait before your tx    

Becky - yay you're on your way too - good luck    

Lindz - those symptoms sound exactly the same as my v early preg ones . Had to eat loads or I felt sick and I got indigestion from very early on. Didn't have too much sickness as such, just lots of nausea til 16 weeks and went off quite a lot of things - I had to eat constantly to keep nausea at bay . I found salty crackers & oat cakes carried with me everywhere helped! Lots of luck with your scan mon   - is it NHS one or private?

Sarah - yay fantastic news so pleased everything is going well 

Justine - hope you haven't got a cyst. Could the anti b's be affecting your cycle? Enjoy your wine 

Love to everyone xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Lindz - I am sure all will be fine hunny good luck for scan xx   


Sarah, so happy for you - amazing seeing the jellybean ( that's wot I called Molls at your stage - seems ages ago now! )    


I am sure faster HB means a girl - maybe that's not til later on!!! As HB is vvv fast just now cos doing a lot of growing - it's so amazing knowing you have a teeny tiny weeny life inside of you - I was instantly protective    I was told horse for a girl and train for a boy - horse galloping being faster lol     But I didn't find out til heard HB on doppler at 16 wks  MW was right with mine and I still have it recorded on my phone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   


Big hellos to everyone else   , no bonfires or fireworks for us this year, baby munchkin is in bed at 6pm ish so too late for her - hopefully next yr


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Lindz, thanks hon, have you found charger yet, MRS baby brain  , love the ticker  , good luck for tomorrow's scan     , let me know how you got on  

Poppy, thanks hon , so addictive though, already worrying want another one, stupidly lifted a pack of laminate floor pack today, was heavy, pulled my stomach, made me feel sick, DH told me off, made me feel worse  , why don't I learn, always doing stupid things, at least I have stopped random gardening now and shopping trolley lifting  

Kizzy, thanks hon  , was just the best moment so far, looked like she was waving at us, I want to buy one of those doppler things, do I have to wait until 16 weeks, will go crazy if have to wait that long, have you been out for another sunny walk today, weather rubbish here today, been out for sunday lunch, still stuffed and no dessert 

hi ladies, hope you are all having a chilled sunday,


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
Please please be careful.. Just don't do anyting need extra effort.. Chill..  

Lindz,
Good luck for tomorrow scan. Will be waiting for your great news..So exciting.. And scary.. I can imagine how you feel.   

Kizzy,
I remember all your miles stone. And can not believe how quickly it has gone.. Molie is growing so nicely.. She is gorgeous..

Poppy,
How are you feeling hun? Excited?  

Afm; so nervous. Got to get soem work done for my bro's accounts and I am just too all over the place to focus and concentrate.. I have not even started the cycle yet.. Get a grib girl!

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## neema

Kuki - Finger crossed for you for January    

Poppy - Oh my not long to go now...how exciting  

Justine - Fingers crossed for you hun, whether it's your own eggs or tandem cycle   that you get your BFP

Sarah - Wow...glad that you got to see the baby's heartbeat...i can imagine what joy that brings. Pls take it easy for now.

Lindz - So glad that the bleeding has stopped...apparently it is quite common in early pregnancy. Now just enjoy your pregnancy  

AFM - Thanks so much ladies for your advice on re-testing i did and the tests were still positive until friday but now the test is totally white without a hint of pink  . I knew it was over as soon as my nipples stopped feeling sore but the fact that i had AF for a day was a tad confusing..i was going to go for a blood test tomorrow but there isn't any point now. On a positive note, i went to visit a friend of mine while i was in New York and she told me her friend had a baby at 46 naturally 6 months ago. Hugs all round.xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Neema so sorry it didn't work out this time 

Sarah I personally would not buy a doppler hunny as they can make you paranoid! My MW advised me against it - she told me 15-16 wks is the best time to hear the HB with a doppler - first time is amazing  Then they do it every time you go for an appt.  Sometimes the sound of the blood in placenta can be confused with the HB - if you really want a doppler then buy a good one but I was not recommended to and DH agreed so I decided me being a worrier ( and I know you are too lol  ) it wouldn't be a good idea as I would freak if I couldn't find it!!! 

Thanks to everyone for lovely comments on Mollie's pic - I am so glad you still like me posting on here and sharing news on Mollie - you are all so fab and deserve to have your dreams come true xxxxxxxxxx

I thought I would share this one I took today - we had just been for a walk in the frosty sunshine so she is all rosy cheeked and cosy in her all in one hand knitted suit  http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/390884_10150454625273665_576113664_10230182_1068323043_n1.jpg


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Kizzy, I love her pics. She is just so beautiful!!!! Mxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Thank you Kuki, she is getting cuter AND cheekier by the day lol


----------



## urbangirl

Lindz, thanks for putting in that link about amh/FSh, that was interesting, didn't half give me a brain ache though, I had to read each sentence about 3 times- you must be doing some _serious_ research there! It was reassuring in one way, but at the end of the day, if your amh is super low it means the eggs are running out fast, so I'm not complacent- November tx here I come!
BTW I think the ticker is _lucky_ because it's telling the universe you know it's going to happen!

Neema that's such a shame, but sometimes you do just feel its over, I had the same feeling for my last mc.

Justine, you're right about the flights - I just can't get it any cheaper, at least i can go from Heathrow on a proper flight tho instead of one of those cattle buses! I hope you enjoy your wine tomorrow!

Kizzymouse, that outfit is just too cute, I hope she doesn't grow out of it too soon!

Sending everyone lots of luckx


----------



## mooo

Urban girl - brilliant news - you show 'em! So good to hear that.

Lindz - good luck

Sarah Essex - just enjoy every moment - I'd agree not to get a doppler - just try to relax and enjoy your preg. Won't be long til you feel wriggles!

Neema - take it easy and be kind to yourself. sending   

Not been on for a few days, and not got long as so many posts to read


Kuki - sure it is a totally confusing thing to keep all those dates in your head. I'm goin for planning appt on Weds, so will get the full lowdown on my schedule but finding it hard to believe EC week is this time next month. 

So do lots of ladies have the extra folic acid on advice from cons? Mine hasn't suggested that or aspirin, but am taking normal folic acid anyway. What is the thinking on extra folic and what about aspirin / baby aspirin?

After reading on the low AMH posts, someone has posted a fantastic review of the talk on low reserve in case any of you interested. Left me thinking oh well b****ks to teh low AMH, I need to be positive here!


Love to you all


----------



## Kuki2010

Moo,Exactly just keep positive. yes yes we are old and our eggs old. And yes not many good ones left in there. But we are trying to catch one left.. Hard work though.. 
I will be just behind you..      Big part of me wishing I was doing DE instead of OE. At least I would know than that the egg will be a great one.. And more luck to have my dream. 

Neema, I am so sorry hun.. It is awful. But at least you are getting pregnant. Just get stronger and keep on fighting.. 

Lindz, hope the scan was okay.  

Love to you all ladies.. Let it be a lucky week for us all.
Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Urbangirl, Kuki and all those about to embark on tx, procastinating is the worse thing.  Wish I'd started back on tx earlier in 2010 and should've had another go in 2009.  But it's also important that your head is in the right place.

Kizzy, Molly is adorable.

Lindz glad bleeding has subsided.  I too had slight bleeding at 6 weeks.     for your next scan.

Sarah, you naughty girl no lifting (i'm just as bad though).

Justine, I'm wishing all the best for your next OE/DE or Tandem cycle.  Tandem for me was the best option, as it gve me a chance to use both.  Thank God for overseas clinic or I'll prob still be on waiting list for DE here.

Neema, sending you     . Still think about blood test.  Our bodies can be so disceiving. On my first BFP I had no symptoms (apart from sick once) for whole 22 weeks.  Had no bump, no soreness or anything.  The whole fertility thing really sucks at time.
Moo, like the others say AMH isn't the be all of our trek.

AFM, blood pressure slightly raised.  Scan all went well.  Have to have another one at 32, 36 & poss 38 weeks.  At 38 weeks they want to discuss inducement date if I haven't already delivered due to age & BMI.  I'll be 45 end of this month, but still hoping little one stays put until after end of December when I stop coming into the office.  My Dad gets back this weekend, so he'll man the office so I can have a few afternoons off.  Just really tired.

My love to you all, who have been my rock since I joined this thread.  x   x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies, its so dark and dreary today, been off work felt so sick last night and this morning could not face 10 and a half hours out of the house, been in bed all day apart from shower and new quilt change, I just love that feeling of getting into a fresh bed, all nice smelling and plumped up and cat hair free still  


Lindz, hi hon, lots of love, good you found the phone charger, get used to more crazy symptoms , big hug  

Kuki hi hon, I promise I will not lift anything else heavy from now on, one scare to many, so stupid, when it's taken me so long to get here, 
You will be just fine, it's normal to be scared before tx, gets the adrenaline going, sending        

Neema, oh babe so so sorry, devastated for you, I hope soon the miracle will happen again and this one will work       , my cousin had a natural at 47, always hope 

Kizzy , how cute does Mollie look in that outfit, did you knit it, or was it Nanna, must of taken ages, should of read your post before I merrily ordered one , you know I will be driving you and the others crazy with my worrying, but just had to have one  

Moo thanks hon, doppler seemed a bargain £24 from amazon, but will wait until 12 weeks to use, but might just see if it works  , 
I am on 5mg of folic acid, my clinic prescribed it before I down regged, you can only get it on prescription from docs 

CD OH WOW , 78 days to go, that has flown by, I hope the BP, has gone down, try to take it easy more, see I follow in your footsteps, with stupid lifting stories, but no falling through floor decorating yet  , big hug  

Hope, forgot to reply to your post last week, don't leave us, that's why the thread name has been changed, to include all of us friends together, you will be a mum, however you get there  


Hi justine, Gladys,Poppy,LJ,Becky, UG,  XXXX


----------



## BECKY7

Thank god my AF have calm down  oh the weekend I had with my AF as it was so so heavy with really bad back ache for the last 2 day but now it had calm down and now got ulcer  grrrrr  got baseline scan on the 21st  so not long and exciting part from ulcer.
Sarah  yes it horrible and dark and cold and am still in bed with my dog watching tv as it much warmer lol and happy to hear about your sweetie  so pls pls do take thing easy and let your hubby do things for you for the next 8 month.
Carn  hear hear.
Kizzy  your sweetie look so adorable  enjoy.
Kuki  when your next scan and how you and try not to do too much as we do need our brain during our TX.
Hope everyone are well and getting ready for Xmas.
Becky xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I am going to see Dr. Gorgy tomorrow for a scan and thyroid test. And ask him questions about my cycle coming up. 
I have some pain in my ovaries. I want to make sure there is no cycts before starting booking my flights and flat for Brno.
Glad Af is easing off. We are nearly there.. Oh Becky I so hope this the last time we do this.
Love. Mxx


----------



## BECKY7

Het that great kuki your seeing doctor tomorrow for scan and thyroids especially thyroids  and I too have had pain in my ovary during ovulation and my period but now it seem to have gone and I think it the stress of the TX etc  and yes we are nearly there as only 5 week to go aghhhhhhhh  and I really do hope so too xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
I don't have much time but just a summary of my day at Dr. Gorgy's today.
Thyroid test done. He wanted me to check the untibodies too. So it is done. Result should be with me latest on friday morning. But will call dr. Gorgy's new secretary Sharon tomorrow.
I wanted to ahve scan cos of my bloated tummy and painful one. Thinking it could be a cycst in there. But for dr. gorgy's suprise as soon as he went in adn start checking my ovaries he asked how old I was and I said I am 41. There are around 13-14 fols waiting there.. Yes yes I know I have many but they are all not so good. Although we create such a wonderful embies and they don't bloody stick.. There must be something wrong with them and he defo agrees.. I will not give up on having kids without trying DE.. For sure.. Age thing is actually a huge factor.. 
Anyways this time I am going to try a drug called Neupogen daily after EC. Expensive one but will try it and see.. And will be on a higher dosage of pred and start both early pred and clexane this time. And will be on Valtrex and Doxy for a month..
Have not bought any of the meds. Waiting for DH to come so we can discuss and action this week. 
Dr. Gorgy said something THS can be okay but antibodies are not so for that I might have to use thyrosine as well. 
Want to get all the meds after receiving the results for today tests..

That is all my news.. 

I hope you all my lovely ladies are doing well.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Mish3434

New home this way Ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=275123.new#new

Shelley xx


----------

